# True or False...



## mike4lorie

The rules: 
Answer the true/false question from the last post and leave another true/false question for the next person.
No spamming, profanity, or obscene questions.

Senior Forums dot com is on a new platform


----------



## hollydolly

*true...*
*
*
*Latvia is in Poland? *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Is there a game here of ABD, third letter an A


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't know.

Onions make you cry.


----------



## hollydolly

True to both of the Above... 

..and false..Latvia is NOT in Poland... 



In the UK...  can you be arrested for watching tv without a licence?


----------



## Sunny

I'll guess no, that just sounds too weird.

Does bungee jumping get rid of arthritis?


----------



## hollydolly

You'd be wrong unfortunately  Sunny..it's illegal in the Uk to watch Tv without an annual TV licence, failure to have one will render us a large fine and or prison.. Fact!!


----------



## JustBonee

"Does bungee jumping get rid of arthritis?"

False

Are we still playing this game?


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Does nobody get this game?


----------



## Gemma

True

The next poster has siblings


----------



## mike4lorie

True

TNP has more than 2 Grandchildren


----------



## Gemma

True

The next poster likes Italian food.


----------



## Sunny

True.

That's interesting about needing a license in Britain to watch TV. Can anything like that ever really be enforced?  How? Does the "Telly" Police Squad lurk around people's homes to see if they are watching while unlicensed?  (Monty Python skit idea!))  What if you are in a public space (a bar, a waiting room, etc.) where they are showing TV? Are you allowed to look in that direction?  How does it work, anyway?

I always thought a license was meant for things that potentially could harm other people in the hands of the inept, such as driving or practicing medicine.

Next:  The next poster is a vegetarian.


----------



## peramangkelder

Sunny we used to have to have a Radio and TV Licence here in Australia and it was just another form of revenue for the Government.
You could actually see vans with antenna on their roof driving up and down streets monitoring your Radion or TV usage.
BTW I am not a Vegetarian

Next: The next poster is a politician.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

TNP Likes green Jello


----------



## applecruncher

False

TNP is a good swimmer


----------



## Sunny

False. No one would call my swimming "good," though I can swim, in my own fashion.

You know whom you want to vote for in the next big election.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You go to bed early


----------



## Gemma

False

TNP likes to bake.


----------



## JustBonee

True

Do you like to bike ride?


----------



## applecruncher

True (but haven't done it in a.long time)

T/F
Cats are smarter than dogs.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you always get Rainbows after Thunderstorms


----------



## Sunny

Not at night. 

Do you enjoy performing on a stage?


----------



## Citygirl

False

Do you like to fish?


----------



## Sassycakes

False

Do you like to go out when it's snowing ?


----------



## Sunny

True

You still own an old-fashioned print dictionary.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have visited a library recently.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've been to a Farmer's Market recently


----------



## Sunny

False

You think thunderstorms and crashing waves are exciting.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you need a night out on the town


----------



## Gemma

False

You listen to music while working around your home.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You socialize with your neighbors


----------



## Sunny

True

As a kid, you were always excited on the first day of school.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (Till about grade seven)

You played hooky now and then from school?


----------



## Sunny

No, I liked school.

You know how to ride a horse.


----------



## peramangkelder

Nope because I had a near death experience when I tried to ride a horse many years ago...put me right off

You like to make and finish model kits?


----------



## mike4lorie

True (many many years ago)

You wear a nightcap to bed


----------



## applecruncher

False

You donate blood


----------



## Sunny

False
You like doing jigsaw puzzles


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like to play golf


----------



## Gemma

False

You walk at least 2 miles per day.


----------



## Sunny

True, if you put it all together.

You have been up in a hot air balloon.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You've had dinner in a rotating restaurant


----------



## Sunny

True (Seattle Space Needle)

You vote in every election, even the minor ones


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You see Family all the time?


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call all the time.  At least every few weeks, anyway.

You usually remember at least part of your dreams after you wake up.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... always*

*Your favourite film genre is horror *


----------



## JustBonee

False

Your favorite meal is breakfast.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have dyed your hair?


----------



## Sunny

True (no more)

You like carpeting as a floor covering.


----------



## peramangkelder

True 

You enjoy vacuuming?


----------



## JustBonee

False

You enjoy traveling?


----------



## Sunny

Yes and no.

You are a fast typist.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like sitting on a deck, and just admire the beauty around you?


----------



## Gemma

True!

You eat your biggest meal in the morning.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like watching figure skating.


----------



## peramangkelder

Very True

You like gardening


----------



## Sunny

False

You use your cell phone frequently during the day.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (play golf)

You go to the local coffee shop with friends


----------



## peramangkelder

Yes

You carefully use Social Media?


----------



## Sunny

Yes

You fall asleep easily.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (but can't sleep long)

You have coffee with a friend outside the home once a week?


----------



## JustBonee

True

Do you look forward to wintertime?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You enjoying spending time with your Grandchildren...


----------



## peramangkelder

A short time yes....precious little discipline in both son's and daughter's camps...and I know that sounds old-fashioned 

Enjoy waving goodbye to your grandchildren and going back home


----------



## Sunny

No

Enjoy performing on the stage?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Sailing


----------



## hollydolly

*true,

You always read the news on your computer rather than a newspaper... *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are an "early bird."


----------



## peramangkelder

True

You are a 'nightowl'?


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You prefer fish to meat..*


----------



## JustBonee

True

Your favorite music is from the 60's


----------



## Sunny

True, favorite popular music anyway. 

Your favorite classical music is from the 19th century.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You do most of the D-I-Y in your home yourself *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you here on the forums at your regular time day?


----------



## hollydolly

*true
It's raining where you are today...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You often listen to classical music.


----------



## hollydolly

*true-ish.. *

*You were at the dentist within the last year!


*


----------



## applecruncher

True

You're a good party host


----------



## Sunny

True

You still wear skirts occasionally.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You prefer texting vs talking on phone


----------



## Sunny

Yes, unless I need to have a complicated discussion.

You think Honey Crisp apples are the best tasting of all the varieties.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You've never taken an Uber.


----------



## Sunny

False. I have.

You have bounced on a trampoline at least once in your life.


----------



## applecruncher

True!

You've been on at least one blind date in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... I was 16 and my girl pal set me up, it was a disaster *ugh* ...... *

*You prefer blinds to curtains (drapes)..in your home....


*


----------



## Sunny

True. But I have both in my bedroom, which gets early morning sun.

You have seen a wild animal up close, other than in a zoo.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. Lions, tigers Monkeys, Giraffes, ... in the safari park


You prefer to watch movies from last century rather than modern ones...*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You would have to have a very, very good reason to become a vegetarian.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> False.
> 
> You would have to have a very, very good reason to become a vegetarian.


 *False, I could quite easily become vegetarian..*
*
*
*You have a fireplace in your livingroom? *


----------



## Sunny

True.

You vote in every election.


----------



## mike4lorie

Very True

Do you like poetry?


----------



## applecruncher

False...no

You sleep in a king size bed


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've been to the dentist recently... *


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call recently.

You like yogurt.


----------



## hollydolly

*No...*
*
*
*You've already got Christmas all planned out?*


----------



## peramangkelder

Christmas is different for huz and me because he was born on Christmas Day and I was born 3 days later.
We celebrate together just the 2 of us with Christmas morning as his Birthday.
We see our respective families earlier in December usually.
Yes I do have Christmas planned as far as I can....
Do you do anything for New Year's?


----------



## hollydolly

No not usually, everywhere is too busy so we book somewhere for our anniversary instead, which is just after New Year!!

 You have more than 2 cars in your household?


----------



## Kaila

No.  Zero inside the household.  
One in the parking space outdoors.  

You have living plants indoors?


----------



## hollydolly

*True....*

*Your TV screen  is bigger than 46 inches..*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have a pet.


----------



## Kaila

True.  One Senior cat.   

There is some type of Palm tree, that grows in your part of the country/world.


----------



## Sunny

I doubt it, but am not an expert on this. They can be found in greenhouses in botanical gardens, I know that.

You enjoy performing on the stage.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely not...I'm very much a behind the camera operator!!

Your memory is as good or bad  as it's always been  ?


----------



## Kaila

False.  Definitely noticeably worse. 

There's a cactus growing nearby you?
(Easier to identify than Palms, perhaps?   )


----------



## Sunny

Yes, much easier, especially since I have a tiny one in a pot in my living room. It has a little red flower on top.

You do a lot of your shopping online?


----------



## Kaila

False.  Not me.  Haven't adapted that much.

You have never watched the Animal Planet channel.


----------



## applecruncher

False, I have.

You like Hallmark channel movies


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You are qualified in something.. *


----------



## Sunny

Does driving a car count?  

You get fewer colds than you did when you were younger. (Fortunately.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False, I always seem to suffer from something.. but very rarely colds 

You have more than one grandchild... *


----------



## Kaila

False.  Don't have any. 

You can get through most days without napping.


----------



## hollydolly

You're not alone kaila I have no grandchildren either..I just have my  beloved GrandFURkids 

*true.*.. although If I'm bored I may fall asleep during the day... 

*You visit museums and galleries often...*


----------



## Sunny

No, although I should. There are so many great ones nearby.

You like many different types of music.


----------



## hollydolly

*True,* as you well know Sunny,   I have a very eclectic and wide taste in music...

*You take several different types of Vitamin supplements every day...*


----------



## Kaila

False.  Not several though I did try that, for some years, without noticeable benefits.
Now I just take a couple that I think I need.

You once had an unusual job.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You own a boat


----------



## Kaila

False

You own a coat that you wear often.


----------



## Sunny

Well, sure, in cold weather.

You have used the services of a lawyer at least once in your life.


----------



## applecruncher

True, many times.

You went to more than one college.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You feel that you have been pretty lucky so far, in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You watch daytime TV...


----------



## Sunny

False. Though I sometimes watch _streaming _channels in the daytime, but that's not really daytime TV.

You are happy with the color of your hair.


----------



## applecruncher

True (and I've never colored it) 

You sometimes think of your first bf/gf


----------



## Sunny

True, once in a while.

You look forward to "holiday season" with excitement.


----------



## hollydolly

Kinda False ..ish...


*You would stand outside for hours  watching a Cavalcade for a celebrity or a politician.. or Royalty *


----------



## Kaila

False, to both of those, in my present situation.
But I'm happy for everyone else, who enjoys them!

You find enjoyment in some very small, simple things, that would seem ordinary to many people?


----------



## applecruncher

True. Butterflies, pretty flowers, laughing toddlers, fresh bed sheets, orchestra tuning up

You eat out at a sit down restaurant/diner at least once a week.


----------



## Kaila

False.  Not able to get there or to eat most foods.

You choose coffee over tea?


----------



## hollydolly

False.... I'm British, it's Tea all the way..( with the occasional Latte)...

*You like to take photographs with your phone  wherever you go*


----------



## Kaila

False.
But I am certain I would, if I had that type of phone!

You have something considered very old-fashioned, that you still use?


----------



## hollydolly

False ( although I do still have some 100 year old telephones which I  used to have a much bigger collection of, but they're not in use)...

The best decade of your life was when you were in your 40's...


----------



## Kaila

False.
Probably my thirties.

(What? You don't have a land-line phone or a toaster for 2 slices of bread, that pop up, like mine, still in use?   )

The first thing you do every day is look out the window?


----------



## Sunny

False.

If you were choosing a vacation spot, you would prefer an oceanside resort to a mountain lake resort.


----------



## hollydolly

False, I would prefer a mountain lake resort......

kaila (I do have a landline ..well 3  cordless dect landline phones)...but they come as part of my tv and mobile phone package... and so I would never get rid of them but  I wouldn't call them old fashioned at all... ..but I do have a very modern  toaster  

*You are making an online photo journal to leave for your kids or grandchildren*


----------



## Sunny

False. But I did have hundreds of slides digitized and put on DVD's.  All my kids and grandkids are getting them as their Xmas present from me this year. Great memories of the 1950's through 1980's!

You rely on your GPS a lot to get you from one place to another.


----------



## Kaila

False.

You enjoy wearing hats.


----------



## hollydolly

*True - I wear hats winter & summer....*

*You hate having workmen in your home....*


----------



## Sunny

Wouldn't say "hate," but certainly don't enjoy! But I do hate having appliances or plumbing that doesn't work. 

You are willing to pay an astronomical sum to attend a really special sporting event.

(Guess what's coming here in two days?  The World Series!  Guess who isn't going? Me!)


----------



## hollydolly

False ( absolutely not)..my o/h keep asking me to go to Monaco for the F1 Racing, but  it would costs Thousands ..  , the tiny Monaco state in Southern France  is completely full up, with people and fans , you can't get a booking at a restaurant, the hotels are full,  and I'd get a better view of the race  at home... ..nor would I go to Wimbledon or Lord Cricket ground for the Tennis or the cricket, and they're only  just a few miles from here...


* You prefer to wear silver rather than Gold jewellery *


----------



## Kaila

True.  Don't know why, but I do prefer it.

You like to use the same mug, every day,  for your cup of coffee, or tea (Holly wants tea, not coffee, I learned here!  )


----------



## Sunny

I use the same three or four mugs, interchangeably.  My favorites are the one that says, "World's Greatest Mom," and the one that says,
"The problem with political jokes is that they get elected."  The other two don't say anything.

You enjoyed some splendid autumn weather today.


----------



## hollydolly

False, it's been raining all day, and it's almost 8.30pm and it's STILL raining!! 

*You already have plans for next years' holiday (Vacation) ?

*


----------



## Sunny

Only vaguely.

You have strong preferences as to pets?


----------



## applecruncher

True ... I'm a cat lover

You strongly dislike the spouse/partner of one of your friends.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You have a chalkboard in your home where you write memorandums *


----------



## Sunny

False

You wear a watch, even though your cell phone tells perfectly accurate time.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( why should I disable myself by carrying a phone around to know the time when I can just look at my wrist and have 2 hands free) 


You have suffered from a stomach ulcer at some point in your life?


----------



## Sunny

False, fortunately.

You wear only flat shoes, no more heels, ever.


----------



## Kaila

True.  Difficult enough to balance myself, in flat soles.  Plus, I don't value styles that cause physical pain. 

You get your regular, basic groceries from more than 2 different stores/sources.


----------



## applecruncher

False, usually just one.

You use an electric toothbrush.


----------



## Sunny

True, occasionally. Mostly just the regular one.

You get streaming shows on your TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

 You like to sit indoors and watch an old movie when it's raining  outside....

*


----------



## mike4lorie

True (Sometimes)

Like to walk in the rain, and through puddles, as you did when you were younger?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You are looking forward to winter snows....*


----------



## Kaila

Mostly false.  Although I did love them, when I was able to go outdoors during them.
I will hope and try to enjoy seeing them, when they do come.

You change your avatar, frequently.


----------



## hollydolly

*true... very often!!*

*You smoke cigarettes

*


----------



## Kaila

False.

You like to light candles.


----------



## mike4lorie

True...

You don't like smokers...


----------



## Sunny

False, smoking vs. non-smoking has nothing to do with whether I like someone.

You understand (American) football.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Hockey is better than Football to watch?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You get snail mail  of some type almost every day....*


----------



## moviequeen1

True
you like milk chocolate


----------



## hollydolly

*False... I much prefer dark chocolate... *
*
*
*You've had the same computer for a very long time...*


----------



## Sunny

Depends on your definition of a very long time.

You greet your birthdays as joyous occasions.


----------



## hollydolly

OK sunny...If I _have_ to be specific... over 10 years would be considered a very long time in the computer world...


----------



## Sunny

Oh, in that case, false. It's about 5 years old, middle-aged, I guess.

And to answer your other question, true. I just had a birthday a couple of days ago and heard from everyone in my family, plus a few distant relatives and one old friend in Germany!

You like to invent drinks to make in your blender. (Just got one this morning with one of my birthday gift cards!)


----------



## applecruncher

False

You were fired at least once in your working life.


----------



## mike4lorie

False, Same Employer through most of my life...

Did you or do you enjoy your job?


----------



## Kaila

True.
I enjoyed some of my jobs, very much.

The weather effects your emotions or mood.  (Happier if sunshine/ sad or gloomy if dark and cloudy)


----------



## Sunny

Not that I have eveYr noticed.

You sometimes put your cellphone on Do Not Disturb.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You drink coffee every morning.


----------



## Sunny

True

You still have your good china, crystal, etc., even though you practically never use them.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have tools from way back when they were passed on to you


----------



## applecruncher

False

You use a flat iron on your hair.


----------



## Kaila

False

You change your clock sometime OTHER THAN last thing before bedtime Sat or first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## applecruncher

True
Most will automatically change but for the ones I have to change manually I did it about 9pm.

You prefer liquid hand soap vs a bar.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like to shop alone


----------



## applecruncher

True

You enjoy browsing in thrift shops.


----------



## Sunny

True

You calculate your own income taxes.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You get a newspaper delivered to your home.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like to window shop


----------



## hollydolly

*True ...*

*You don't mind standing in queues.... *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to eat a substantial breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You sit on an office chair when you're using your computer..*


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy time with relatives


----------



## Sunny

False, not all of them, anyway.

You use those newer, energy-saving light bulbs.


----------



## mike4lorie

LED's Yup

You have a NEST thermostat


----------



## hollydolly

False.. we use HIVE 


*You have remote control lighting..
*


----------



## Sunny

False

You lie all the time. (Try to figure out an answer to that one!)


----------



## hollydolly

False--- now try and figure out if that's a lie or not!!!  


*Your read fiction more than Non-fiction *


----------



## mike4lorie

False Don't Read a lot

Would you be excited to get 9cm of snow as we are tonight?


----------



## Kaila

False
We will get approximately 2 inches, tomorrow night, and not too excited about it, at this point in life.

You sometimes wish you could move farther South, or to a warmer climate than your present one.


----------



## hollydolly

*False, I already live in the south , the warmest place in the UK*

* You're favourite type of TV viewing is cookery shows..*


----------



## Sunny

God, no!

You have a good ear for music.


----------



## hollydolly

*Absolutely true... except for when it comes to singing and then I become Tone deaf!!*

*You'd  rather go to the cinema than watch a film on DVD at home... *


----------



## Sunny

False. Although I don't use DVD any more, I mostly stream whatever I want to watch.

For the ladies:  You like to wear skirts occasionally.


----------



## hollydolly

*False I haven't worn a skirt since my wedding day ( dresses yes , skirts no)....*

*You type with both hands rather than just 2 finger typing *


----------



## Sunny

True. I am a very fast typist.

You like doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You occasionally buy lottery tickets.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like fry wines rather than fruity wines...


----------



## Sunny

Assuming you mean dry wines, the answer is yes.

You remember the names of most of your teachers in elementary and high school.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You sometimes eat with elbows on table.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You have interests and hobbies outside of your home...*


----------



## Sunny

True.

You always vote in every election.


----------



## hollydolly

True!! 

You get to see your Adult kids on a very regular basis...in person..(not just online)


----------



## mike4lorie

True

If you need winter tires, are they on?


----------



## hollydolly

*False  *
*

The autumn  wind has blown almost all the leaves off your suburban trees*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have snow on the ground


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You watch daytime TV *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You watch the world Women's Hockey


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( I can't think of anything I would enjoy less)....*

*Your livingroom is longer than 20 feet... *


----------



## Sunny

Probably. I never measured it.  

You know how to read music.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... but quite rusty now...*
*
You  have ridden on a bus in the last year *


----------



## Kaila

False  (It doesn't run through my living room, so I haven't been on it.  Not close enough to the route )

You either had snow this past week, or you wish you did.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (that we have it, but not happy about it)

You like to go out for dinner at least once a week


----------



## Kaila

False (Would like to go once a month, but not able to.... )

Summer is your favorite season.


----------



## hollydolly

*Only when I'm abroad on the continent, but Autumn is my favourite season in the UK... *

*You have a cane in your house for use when needed... *


----------



## Sunny

False, but I keep one in the trunk of my car in case it gets icy. Happens very rarely.

You have and enjoy using a smart phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*True, I have the Latest IPhone *
*

*
*You snack late at night *


----------



## Kaila

True
  Not late by other people's standard, but I need something before bedtime

You value humor more than you did when younger


----------



## Sunny

False. I have always valued humor.

Red, rather than white


----------



## hollydolly

*Neither I'm tee-total*

*The sun is shining where you are today*


----------



## Kaila

False
It's very grey, dark,  and overcast with dense cloud cover.

Cloudy, dark days bother your mood


----------



## hollydolly

*Not me  at all.. but it does bother my O/H a lot... *


*You take supplements every day...*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You think you know who will probably win the next presidential election.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You wore braces on your teeth.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like horse races.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... but I've never bet on any horse race, ... *

*You live in an apartment ....*


----------



## mike4lorie

False (never)

You want summer back now...


----------



## Kaila

False
(But I prefer to not wait an entire Winter and Spring for it , 
which is over 6 months away from now  )

You don't mind how much snow you get
(or rain, instead,  if you live where that is more prevalent)


----------



## mike4lorie

False (snow)

You don't mind Christmas is just over a month?


----------



## hollydolly

*True ..*

*You walk at least 3 miles a week for exercise... *


----------



## mike4lorie

false, well maybe back and forth to the garage.. LOL

Do you always eat Breakfast?


----------



## hollydolly

*False - I never eat Breakfast per se....only brunch after I've been up a couple of hours..

It's icy, where you are this morning *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Are you sorry to see Windows 7 not being supported anymore?


----------



## hollydolly

*False I use  a MAC... 

You're in Pain today...*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You lay in bed for awhile after you awaken.


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You don't enjoy unannounced visits !*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have gone scuba diving.


----------



## hollydolly

*False but my daughter has several times...*
*
*
*You've shot a gun which had bullets in it... *


----------



## Kaila

False

It gets dark before 5p.m., this time of year, where you live....


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. it's pretty much dark by 4pm here , and tonight I was driving home in the rush hour traffic at 5pm, and it was pitch dark.. not pleasant  !!

You have a favourite tv show you watch religiously *


----------



## mike4lorie

Bigtime, But before we began to stream... Now it's usually always different...

You are having chicken for dinner tonight...


----------



## Kaila

False
If I had a favorite, I wouldn't watch it "religiously"  
But I don't actually have one, either.

That was interesting, thank you  @hollydolly 
...that it gets dark as early (by your clock)  where you are as here, on the other side of the big Ocean and lower latitude than London.  Now that I think about it, you are even farther from the Equator. so that might make sense, too.  Might.  I am not certain on that. 
I only know for sure, what you told me, and that you are 5 hours ahead of this Eastern Time Zone, USA.


----------



## Kaila

My reply was to Hollydolly's post... 
But MIke:

False, 
no chicken here, today.

Laptop or INternet by phone


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Carrots are on the menu tonight


----------



## Kaila

True, Carrots!  

But oops, I made yet another mistake, that's the incorrect game thread.  I will not edit it out, so others can see why you are laughing at me.  And they can laugh too. 

you prefer to use a laptop/desktop computer, when at home. Rather than your smart phone.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Fish for Dinner...


----------



## Sunny

True. Salmon!

You hate brussels sprouts.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You having Fries?


----------



## Doomp

True. 

Is Asmara the capital of Ethiopia?


----------



## Sunny

False

You take a nap nearly every afternoon.


----------



## Doomp

False.

There are more trees on the earth than stars in the sky.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have lots of trees on your property


----------



## Sunny

True. Although my "property" is a condo.

The previous question was interesting. I looked up the number of trees on earth and the number of stars in the sky.  Here's what I found:

Number of trees on earth:  3 trillion

Number of stars in the universe:  There are about 10 billion galaxies in the observable *universe*! The number of *stars* in a galaxy varies, but assuming an average of 100 billion *stars* per galaxy means that there are about 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 (that's 1 billion trillion) *stars* in the observable *universe*! 

However, if by "sky" you mean the visible night sky, the number of stars we can see is surprisingly small, only 9096. That's in both hemispheres.

OK, moving on, all of your teeth are the ones that grew naturally in your mouth.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do your ears always pop in an airplane


----------



## Sunny

True

You mostly watch streaming TV these days.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You're more emotional than pragmatic *


----------



## Doomp

Sunny said:


> True. Although my "property" is a condo.
> 
> The previous question was interesting. I looked up the number of trees on earth and the number of stars in the sky.  Here's what I found:
> 
> Number of trees on earth:  3 trillion
> 
> Number of stars in the universe:  There are about 10 billion galaxies in the observable *universe*! The number of *stars* in a galaxy varies, but assuming an average of 100 billion *stars* per galaxy means that there are about 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 (that's 1 billion trillion) *stars* in the observable *universe*!
> 
> However, if by "sky" you mean the visible night sky, the number of stars we can see is surprisingly small, only 9096. That's in both hemispheres.
> 
> OK, moving on, all of your teeth are the ones that grew naturally in your mouth.


I read in some "real facts" post today that there are more trees on earth than stars in the sky. I didn't believe it.


----------



## Sunny

I guess the answer depends on your definition of "the sky."  If it's the number of stars visible to the naked eye, then there are more trees.  If it means the entire universe, well...


----------



## applecruncher

Let's get back to the game.

Answering the emotional vs pragmatic ..HDs post

False

You have shoes you haven't worn in years.  True or false, please.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are in a winter coat now


----------



## hollydolly

*False - I'm in my livingroom wearing a jumper ... *

* You  prefer to shop in a bricks and mortar store for Christmas gifts rather than online *


----------



## Sunny

False. I think Amazon is a godsend.

You have at least one food that you take a guilty pleasure in eating.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You dress your pet(s) in Christmas outfit and take pictures.


----------



## Kaila

False (She already is wearing her favorite fur coat, and prefers to keep it on for all of her photo shoots.)

You do very different activities on weekends, than weekdays.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You recycle stuff all the time.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You will be cooking Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You participate in Black Friday


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...*

*You decorate your home in pastel colours *


----------



## Sunny

Decorate?  You've gotta be kidding!  

You like red wine better than white.


----------



## Kaila

True.  

You would choose the same color for a car, every time if you had the choice?


----------



## hollydolly

*False  - I get bored and like to ring the changes each time..*

*You prefer your main meal of the day to be at lunchtime *


----------



## Kaila

True

You still like to wear some favorite clothing items you have had for years.


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh so* true*, I'm really good at keeping clothing in great condition for a long time...

*As soon as it starts to get cold you find yourself buying lots of winter accessories *


----------



## Sunny

False. I have plenty already.

You have had multiple pets, but one was your favorite.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are counting the days to New Years


----------



## applecruncher

False

You watch Sunday morning news programs.


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You have a short temper 

*


----------



## Sunny

False

You are good at fixing things around the house


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You are or used to be a smoker (tobacco) *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you smoke other things other than tobacco


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You prefer wine to spirits *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You prefer Milk then Water


----------



## Sunny

False

You like big, splashy, Broadway musicals


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You get an Oil Change on your vehicle when due


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You have more grandchildren than children*


----------



## Sunny

True.

You can still do simple arithmetic, without using a calculator or your phone.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You and your siblings communicate on a regular basis.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You can count to Ten in French


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You can do the same in Spanish *


----------



## Sunny

False, but I know a few of the numbers.

You like to wear skinny pants.


----------



## hollydolly

*False   ( leggings with boots yes,  but not skinny trousers or jeans) 


You're having lots of people to your home for thanksgiving 




*


----------



## debodun

False

Charles Lindbergh, the famous aviator, wrote a Pulitzer Prize-winning book.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (but not really knowing)

You get your hair cut once a month


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You're scared to drive on Icy roads...*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you like driving at night time when it is raining or snowing?


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like to eat a big, hearty breakfast.


----------



## debodun

True (and other meals, too)

You notice there are more left-handed people than years ago?


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...*

*You prefer a cordless mouse on your computer *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You play video games


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have at least one pet


----------



## hollydolly

*False - I have grandfurpets*
*
*
*You prefer dark chocolate to milk or white..*


----------



## debodun

true

I still like to watch animated cartoons?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have more than one hallway in your home *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have more than one bathroom in your home


----------



## Sunny

True
You sometimes serve guests off paper plates.


----------



## hollydolly

*False-* ( myself & hubs  but never guests)

*You have shopped in Costco... *


----------



## debodun

False - no Costco anywhere near my locale

You had a large church wedding.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You keep track of which forum members do/don't post, how often, etc.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

SF is one of the 1st places you visit every day


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You always stop for coffee when you go shopping...*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your vaccinations are all up to date.


----------



## hollydolly

*What vaccinations? *

*You open windows every day in your home regardless of the weather...*


----------



## debodun

False

I live in an area that gets a lot of snow in the winter.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You would have a hard time staying off SF for a week.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You take pictures with your phone *


----------



## Kaila

False

You usually eat the same foods for your meals


----------



## hollydolly

*False -* (who _does _that?) 


*You never give money to street beggars..*


----------



## Sunny

False. Sometimes I do.

You like to play bridge.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

While Christmas shopping you are carrying your coffee cup


----------



## hollydolly

*False* (..I really don't know why people do that)... 

*You dislike  parties *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

You cab it from and to parties


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( I'm  teetotal so I drive)...*

*You're friends with your next door neighbours..*


----------



## mike4lorie

False, my neigbors on the right are a mile and half down the road, and the neighbours to my left are 3/4 of a mile down the road, and no neighbours across or behind me...

Have you ever tried Malibou Rum on your vanilla icecream


----------



## Sunny

False

You generally spend more than you planned to at this time of year.


----------



## debodun

False. Spend - what's that?

I spend more time reading books than on the computer.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> *False -* (who _does _that?)


Not me, but I know someone who does!  



hollydolly said:


> You're friends with your next door neighbours


False ...Wish i was, could you move in?  

You don't get your haircut as often as you'd like.?


----------



## debodun

False - I cut my own, so I can do it whenever I like.

I buy cookies more then make them.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your favorite color to wear is red.


----------



## debodun

False

I enjoy watching old movies on TV.


----------



## applecruncher

Re: neighbors
False.
Very civil/exchange pleasantries but not 'friends'.  We don't get in each others lives but would help in case of emergency. I like that.

Re: red, false. I almost never wear it.

You played a musical instrument in school.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... The Cello*
*
*
*You think of yourself as being competitive in most areas of your life.. *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You often get angry


----------



## debodun

Oh, so true!

I like hard candy.


----------



## Sunny

I like it, but unfortunately my teeth don't. So I don't eat it.

I do my own tax preparation.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You always drink a beverage with meals (even water)


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You're not self-conscious *


----------



## debodun

False

I can't eat chocolate.


----------



## Sunny

False. (That would be truly awful.)

You usually sleep through the night, uninterrupted.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You drink some alcohol most days... *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You eat at a Chinese restaurant at least once a month.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You drink 1 or 2 coffee's before starting your day


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You  can walk up and downstairs easily   without holding onto the bannister rail *


----------



## Sunny

False (Up yes, down, no)

You sometimes use a cane when you walk.


----------



## debodun

False

I really enjoy exercise and physical activity.


----------



## hollydolly

*True( difficult at the moment because I have a problem with my knee) *

*You wish you had a more /less Exotic name... *


----------



## Kaila

False, I like mine.

You are expecting much colder weather than you've had recently.


----------



## Sunny

True

You mostly watch the TV channels without ads.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You watched hockey last night


----------



## applecruncher

False

You get professional manicures & pedicures on a regular basis.


----------



## Sunny

No

You like salads.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..  (don't hate them , just not keen) *

*from memory you could name all of the state Capitals *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You finished all your Christmas shopping


----------



## JustBonee

True

Thinking of buying a new car


----------



## hollydolly

*True ...


You're a regular churchgoer *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are pretty good at identifying the composers of music from hearing short excerpts.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Happy that it is Sunday Evening...


----------



## debodun

False

I still have most of my teeth.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You're a bit of a hoarder*


----------



## debodun

True

I leave the TV on when I'm sleeping.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You check obituaries daily


----------



## Sunny

False (don't "check," but I read them when I find myself on that page.)

You would join a seniors gymnastics club.


----------



## debodun

False

I've read the Bible through at least once.


----------



## hollydolly

*False not all of it...*

*You  worked full time from leaving school in one or more jobs until retirement age.. *


----------



## debodun

True

I use the phone more than 2 hours a day (not just for talking - include other app use)


----------



## Ruthanne

False

I roller skate nekkid in the back yard


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.even if I _did_ have the urge, roller skating on grass isn't easy... 

*You always leave 20% of the bill as a tip, regardless of how good or bad the service ?*


----------



## Sunny

False. I almost always leave 20%, but if the service was really bad, I wouldn't.

You usually manage to keep your cool when dealing with hot-tempered idiots.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Sunny doesn't like these games


----------



## Sunny

False. Sunny does like these games.

You still send out old-fashioned (paper) cards for the holidays.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You put a wreath on your door.


----------



## Kaila

False

You have something else you like, already on your door.


----------



## Sunny

True. A snowman.

You would watch The Nutcracker on TV if they showed a performance byf a ballet company.


----------



## debodun

False.

I have attended a funeral this year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*I never get a night's sleep without having to get up to use the bathroom*


----------



## applecruncher

False (I rarely have to get up to use bathroom)

You sometimes fall asleep while wearing your clothes.


----------



## Sunny

True. Of course, my clothes at night are pajamas.

You belong to one or more political organizations.


----------



## applecruncher

@Sunny 

By clothes I meant street clothes, the clothes one wears outside while shopping, working at a job, etc. Didn't think I had to be so specific. 

Moving on...
False, no I don't belong to any political organizations.

You send/receive text messages everyday.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are already for Christmas?


----------



## Sunny

> Didn't think I had to be so specific.



You don't "have to" be anything, Applecruncher. The questions can be as vague or as specific as you like. So can the answers. (And a little bit of humor or an unexpected reply can be fun.)

Mike, true, pretty much. As ready as I'm gonna be. 

You decorate your front door, according to the season.


----------



## Sassycakes

False
 You prefer watching Movies at home not in the Theater


----------



## debodun

True

I prefer brand name food or goods to generic.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( generally, but not always)

You always vote at political elections* ( we did today )


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely true!  Especially these days! 

You like to play Scrabble.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You chew gum on a regular basis.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like honey crisp apples the best.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like sardines on toast


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You would like to live in a different country to your own *


----------



## Sunny

False

You drink regular coffee (not decaf), at least part of the time.


----------



## mike4lorie

All the time...

You are just getting up!


----------



## Sunny

False

You generally write in cursive, rather than printing.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Happy today is Friday


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( even though it's friday 13th) *

*You're long-sighted *


----------



## mike4lorie

hollydolly said:


> * ( even though it's Friday 13th) *



Never noticed this till you said something @hollydolly 

False

You spoil your partner


----------



## hollydolly

*True 


Aside from  food, utilities and shoes, you feel it's possible you may never need to buy another thing in your life if you didn't want to *


----------



## Sunny

False  (LOL about the shoes!). I might really need to replace one or two other things.  

Your favorite time of day is morning.


----------



## debodun

That's a big FALSE!

On average, I talk more than an hour on the phone during the day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*Your favourite ride at the funfair is/was the chair-o-planes*


----------



## Sunny

False. Never liked amusement park rides much.

You have created at least one work of art that you are proud of.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.... 43 years ago my daughter , and still my best work to date....  *








*You  favour one child of yours slightly  over another *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have a green thumb for planting


----------



## Wren

False

You enjoy riding a bike


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have all your chores done today


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're competitive *


----------



## mike4lorie

Most times... True

You are going for a haircut before Christmas...


----------



## Sunny

False

You love Viennese New Year's music.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have paid cash for a car at least once in your lifetime.


----------



## Sunny

True

You can drive a stick shift.


----------



## hollydolly

*True - every day.... *

*You can ride a bike *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You miss the bustling shopping malls of past decades.


----------



## Sunny

True, especially one that I used to love, which has closed down.

You are watching the Kennedy Center honors show.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You're all finished shopping for the Holiday.


----------



## connect1

False


You like watching western TV shows.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You bake cookies for Christmas.


----------



## connect1

True


You like listening to Christmas songs.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You Leave your Christmas tree up for a month after Christmas


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You watch the Queen's speech on Christmas day *


----------



## Sunny

False (I don't think we even get it.)

You like to dress up at least once during the holidays.


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You enjoy listening to Christmas music.*


----------



## Wren

False

You send e cards at Christmas


----------



## Sunny

True, also the paper ones. But only a few, compared with days gone by!

You used to think flying somewhere was fun.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ..and I still do, except I HATE the airport experience now..*ugh* !!!*

(incidentally I'm reliably informed lots of Americans get the queen's speech ) 


*You have at least one favourite hobby that you actively enjoy still *


----------



## Sunny

Holly, she probably turns up on the BBC channel, which I rarely watch.  I mostly get my news on CNN and PBS. Does she ever say anything memorable in her Christmas speech?

I love putting together photo collects such as family calendars. Our family gets one every year.

You have at least one favorite political columnist in your daily newspaper.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ...*

*You listen to music using youube more than the radio...*


----------



## debodun

False

I wish my grandkids lived with me.


----------



## Sunny

Debodun,  false.  Not with me, but a little bit nearer would be nice.

Sometimes I feel as if I'm living on a different planet from my grandkids.  (That was a T/F question.)


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You try to get here @ SF at least once everyday


----------



## Sunny

True

The weather outside where you live is right now a pea soup fog (like it is here!)


----------



## hollydolly

*False...not quite a pea-souper but misty and rainy...*
*
You eat chocolate late at night before bed...*


----------



## debodun

False (I can't east much chocolate)

I own a snowblower.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

I love animals!


----------



## hollydolly

*True .. *
*
I'm going to spend Christmas day alone *


----------



## mike4lorie

Well yes, Just Lorie and I

You leave outside lights on at night when away from the home


----------



## debodun

False

I get my mail at home rather than a post office box.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You've had an article written about you in the media *


----------



## Sunny

True, our local newspaper, anyway.

You are smart enough to avoid going into shops a week before Xmas (unlike me).


----------



## debodun

TRUE!

I put up an artificial tree for Christmas.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You like talking on speaker phone.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

I did not put up a tree this year...


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You drink Tea every morning ...*


----------



## debodun

TRUE

I will be spending Chirstmas at my own home this year.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You will be with a lot of family during the Holiday


----------



## debodun

False

I like fruitcake.


----------



## Sunny

False

I like eggnog.


----------



## debodun

False

My house is wood frame with siding.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You gave money to Salvation Army bellringer recently.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like classical music.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You plan to have a meal at a restaurant with friends or relatives this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You enjoy eating Oysters...*


----------



## debodun

False

I am over 5 foot 6 inches tall.


----------



## Sunny

False. (I wish!)

You have special plans for New Year's Eve.


----------



## debodun

False 

I have food allergies.


----------



## hollydolly

*True (intolerances  rather than allergies)*

*I prefer  older movies to very modern genres' *


----------



## Sunny

False.

I wish I had a different car than the one I drive.


----------



## debodun

False (in general)

I can sing well.


----------



## hollydolly

*False OMG...soo false... *

*You can still recite a classic poem from memory *


----------



## debodun

true

I like black licorice


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like dogs as pets better than cats.


----------



## debodun

A big false there! Although I wouldn't harm a dog intentionally, I would never have another one as a pet. They are even higher maintenance than cats.

I like pears.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You call the long seat in your house a couch, rather than Sofa, or settee... *


----------



## Sunny

True.

You enjoy the streaming programs on TV.


----------



## debodun

False (I don't even know what that is)

I like Danish cookies (you know, the ones in the tins everyone seems to give away at Christmas)


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( I actually really dislike those)....*

*You buy yourself a Christmas gift every year *


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> *False ( I actually really dislike those)....*


I received 2 tins from meal clients this year. I appreciate their thoughtfulness, but there are other goodies I'd rather have, or give me the money spent on them. My mom called thm "paste" cookies.


False (not EVERY year)

I had a B average or better in high school.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have seen (in person) some of the natural wonders of the American southwest.


----------



## debodun

False (I've never been further west than Erie Pennsylvania)

I sleep in a double size bed.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*
*

*
*You have more than 2 active social media accounts*


----------



## applecruncher

True

You prefer stairs vs elevator.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have gone skiing at least once.


----------



## debodun

false

My house has more than 7 rooms.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have been in an auto accident where someone else was hurt.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are usually happy when the holidays are over.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You've travelled first class on a Plane, Boat or Train *


----------



## debodun

FALSE!

I like mince pie


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( I really dislike them a lot) *

*You have an authentic fireplace *


----------



## Sunny

False. (I have a fake electric one, which looks and feels pretty real.)

You have a favorite Christmas carol.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Enjoying your Christmas Day so far?


----------



## peramangkelder

Nope

Do you celebrate New Year?


----------



## hollydolly

* False -...Not really...used to in a big way but not any more .. *

*You've eaten fish today *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like yogurt.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You received a gift that you wanted today.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Someone annoyed you today.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You heard from someone today who you haven't heard from in a long time.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You  sit outside chatting with neighbours *


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually get popcorn at the movies.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You haven't been to a movie theatre in several years.


----------



## Sunny

False

If your life depended on it, you could drive a large truck as a getaway vehicle.


----------



## debodun

*For my life*, true, but not my idea of a getaway vehicle. LOL

I re-gift most presents I receive.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You shred lots of documents at the end of the year.


----------



## Sunny

False. Probably should.

Your favorite fruit is an apple.


----------



## debodun

False

I have an electric stove.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You ate something from a fast food place this week.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a very large kitchen *


----------



## debodun

If you consider* 200 sq ft large, then true*. I looked at a house for sale a few years ago and it had a galley kitchen. Gave me claustrophobia!

I get dizzy easily.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one favorite computer game.


----------



## hollydolly

*True


You almost always get more than 6 hours sleep *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You always have juice or fruit with morning coffe/tea.


----------



## Sunny

True

Given a pizza choice, you usually choose pepperoni.


----------



## debodun

False

I am usually awake at midnight on New Year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have more candles in your livingroom than light-bulbs *


----------



## Sunny

True.

You can play the piano.


----------



## applecruncher

False (candles are fire hazards, I never use them)
Piano - a few songs, not many.

You know what you're going to eat for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You read or watch more than one source of news a day *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You clean/tidy up on Saturdays.


----------



## Sunny

False (no particular day, I do it when I can't stand it any more.)

You would still be able to skip rope.


----------



## debodun

True (but no guarantee how gracefully)

I prefer a shower to a tub bath.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You baked Christmas cookies this year.


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy playing at least one sitting-down-at-a-table game with friends.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You often use public transport* ( have i asked that one before) ?


----------



## Sunny

False  (Used to be true, though.)

You would go to more live performances if they were cheaper.


----------



## hollydolly

*true *

*You always have a cooked breakfast on a Sunday *


----------



## debodun

false

My current car is less than 5 years old


----------



## Sunny

False

I like to watch other people dancing more than I like dancing myself.


----------



## hollydolly

*False - I've been a dancer almost all of my life.. and I still love it although I don't get the chance much these days *

*As a child you were in the girl guides/scouts or equivalent *


----------



## debodun

false

I have more than one bank account


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've travelled first class on either train, boat or plane *


----------



## debodun

False

I handle emergencies well.


----------



## connect1

True


You like the sound of a light steady rain


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are excited a new decade is starting


----------



## debodun

False

My refrigerator is less than 10 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You regularly use hand cream after hand washing...*


----------



## debodun

True (more so in the winter when dry skin is prevalent)

I take a whole body bath or shower every day.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You recently had food delivered.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're going out to celebrate new years eve..*


----------



## debodun

False! (I'll probably be long asleep)

I like pretzels.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You always get a good night's sleep.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're spending the holidays doing D.I.Y around your home *


----------



## debodun

False (I'm not that ambitious)

I can knit.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You watch some reality TV shows *


----------



## debodun

False

I've been on an ocean cruise.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> False
> 
> I've been on an ocean cruise.


* False ( I've been on river cruises in several countries including my own .. and I've sailed on the ocean but never a cruise on the ocean)*

*You wish you still worked for a living ( or hope to continue working for years yet if you're still not retired) *


----------



## debodun

A BIG false to that!

On average, I go grocery shopping more than once a week.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live within an easy commute to a nice beach *


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call an easy commute. It's about 3 hours from here. I guess the answer is no.

You loved school when you were a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*False, with a big Fat False..hated it!!

You prefer someone to accompany you when you go shopping...*


----------



## Sunny

No, I prefer to shop alone. And lately, most of my shopping has been online anyway.

You have a favorite color.


----------



## hollydolly

TBH it's probably safer to say I have less favourable colours...so,*  False.. 


Your favourite thing to do on a cold or wet weekend day is to watch old movies on TV *


----------



## Sunny

False. I like the newer movies and series on the streaming channels a lot better than the old ones.

You are generally an early riser.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ,, even though I'm a night owl, I don't sleep long... 

You keep in touch with your siblings on a regular basis *


----------



## debodun

False (I'm an only child)

I can sing well


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*Your nearest neighbour  on at least one side is  more than 50 feet away . *


----------



## debodun

False

I frequently use the local public library.


----------



## Sunny

False (occasionally, not frequently)

You take part in a regular social game (say, about once a week).


----------



## hollydolly

*In answer to Deb's question*, I used the library religiously right up until about 2 years ago, I'd even drive from work in the evenings to choose or exchange books, but they replaces 3/4 of the bookshelves with desk and computers ..now I just buy them from Amazon or download them onto my kindle.

* to Sunny...*
*
False..I used to play trivial pursuit,  crib , and bar billiards  every  Saturday   with groups of friends... but no longer... *

*  You have vases of dried flowers in your home...*


----------



## debodun

False - not REAL dried flowers, but I have a feather sculpture that resembles flowers.



There are some movies I never get tired of watching.


----------



## connect1

True


You recently went out to eat.


----------



## debodun

False

I use sugar substitute


----------



## hollydolly

true to @Connect 1... and true to @debodun 

dunno what happened there .. something got mixed up... 

*You have to watch tv in bed to put you to sleep*


----------



## Sunny

False. My problem isn't getting to sleep in the first place, it's staying asleep through the whole night. But TV watching is never part of the picture in the middle of the night.

You get a daily print newspaper delivered to your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You like to have matching luggage *


----------



## connect1

False


You like to play card games


----------



## Sunny

True, I like bridge.

You frequently listen to classical music.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...occasionally , not frequently... *

*Your handwriting has deteriorated  in the last few years *


----------



## applecruncher

Error


----------



## debodun

True

I have a house with an attached garage


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You've driven or ridden pillion on a motorbike *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are planning a really good trip this year.


----------



## debodun

False

I've had to have a contractor come to my house at least once last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ..2  ( a surveyor and a tree surgeon) *
*
 You love Mac & Cheese *


----------



## Sunny

True

You like jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## debodun

True (even though I haven't done one in a long time)

I can make important decisions easily.


----------



## hollydolly

True... but I have to be careful sometimes

  You still own some vinyl records, (albums or 45's)


----------



## debodun

True (lots)

most times I fall asleep easily


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- it's staying asleep that's the problem

*Your preferred tv viewing option genre is documentaries *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy going out to see a movie


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You enjoy one glass or more of alcohol every week *


----------



## Sunny

More like a total of one glass per week! 

You love chocolate.  (Silly, I know.)


----------



## hollydolly

errrrmmm...leeeemmmmmmeeeee think..... 

*True 

You live in a rented property 
*


----------



## Sunny

False

You liked chewing gum when you were a kid.


----------



## debodun

true

I cope with sudden changes easily.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

* You use a laptop to post on this forum *


----------



## connect1

False


You prefer cooking meals at home vs getting food from out at a restaurant


----------



## hollydolly

*True *-..altho' I like to eat out as well... 


*You take more than 2 different medications per day*


----------



## debodun

true (2 for blood pressure)

I like to eat out often.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes I like to eat out as often as I can, but currently it's only about once a week.... 

You feel the cold easily.... *


----------



## debodun

false (I can tolerate cold better than heat)

I eat honey often.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*ugh* *
*

You visit with family regularly or have them visit you....*


----------



## debodun

False

I was in a lot of clubs in high school.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You are a good swimmer.


----------



## Sunny

False. I can swim, but "good?"  No way.

You are a dog person, rather than a cat person.


----------



## debodun

False - cats rule!

I still have most of my real teeth.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

* You have to been known to wear a wig on occasions....*


----------



## debodun

true - when I was a teenager, my mom made me wear a fall for a while when I came home with my hair cut short (if you consider a fall a wig).

I live near a major waterway (river, lake, ocean).


----------



## Sunny

Holly once asked a similar question, as I recall. My answer is the same as it was to her:  it depends on what you call "near."  I'm about a 3 hour drive from the Atlantic beaches. Certainly nearer than a person who lives in Kansas!

You are pretty good at fixing electronic stuff that doesn't work.


----------



## hollydolly

My answer to Deb is ''* true''* ..I live close to the longest river in London... 

My answer to Sunny is  also ''true ''   and I did it all before I met my o/h now he is the master of all electics in theh house..

* Are you asthmatic or have any other type of breathing problems *


----------



## debodun

True. I got asthma attacks when I worked in the lab, but haven't had one in years. Sometimes I get short of breath on minor exertions.

I still have an analog clock in my residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True - but they're radio controlled, no winding.... *

*You\re an early riser...*


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You go to bed after Midnight


----------



## applecruncher

True...usually.

You use air fresheners in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False most of the time , ( aside from reed diffusers occasionally )... I keep windows open every day*

*You have lived in your home for more than 20 years *


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

Do you live out of the city?


----------



## hollydolly

*True

Do you keep wild animals at your home inside or out? *


----------



## Sunny

No way!

Do you keep at least one tame animal in your home?


----------



## debodun

False. Not at the moment.

I am addicted to the Internet.


----------



## hollydolly

Addicted no... I use the computer offline a lot but actually _addicted_ to the internet no , I could,   albeit uncomfortably do without it... 


*You read more from a kindle than real books *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy listening to music


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely true!

You have been to an art museum within the last year.


----------



## debodun

False

I've been a passenger on a train in the last 5 years.


----------



## hollydolly

True..  I'm a regular train passenger...

*You'd like to replace all your living room furniture  *


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have gone skiing at least once.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have been on a cruise


----------



## hollydolly

True ..( a river cruise not an ocean cruise) 

*You sleep late in the mornings sometimes...*


----------



## Sunny

I did this morning!  Usually I'm up by 8 or earlier, but my phone woke me this morning at 10!

You like doing brain teaser puzzles.


----------



## hollydolly

True with a Capital  *TRUE 

You  don't mind driving at night *


----------



## Sunny

Hard to answer with a yes or no. I do drive at night, but in general prefer daytime.

You have a nickname in daily use (not a computer name, but it could be the same).


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you hoping for more snow?


----------



## hollydolly

*True... I like snow now I don't have to drive to work in it....*

*You think of yourself as a political person...*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you like the looks of things after freezing rain?


----------



## applecruncher

False

You take a list when going grocery shopping


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Do you shop early for someone's Birthday Gift


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You nap during the day*


----------



## Sunny

True, when not too busy.

You like your coffee black.


----------



## Ken N Tx

No

Can you walk and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## debodun

True (but I get a headache - LOL)

I am on speaking terms with most of my neighbors.


----------



## Sunny

True. In fact, all of them.

You often enjoy watching old movies.


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*Listening to music soothes you*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

Do you listen to the new thing they are really pushing, verbal books


----------



## hollydolly

I have no clue what you're asking @mike4lorie ..explain please...


----------



## mike4lorie

Do you use audible books?

Audible Books


----------



## hollydolly

Oh got ya...we call them Talking Books ... 

*False...

You  store items on an eternal hard-drive *


----------



## debodun

If you mean "external" hard drive, then TRUE.

I don't like black licorice.


----------



## Sunny

Storing items on an eternal hard drive sounds like a religious discussion!   

No, I don't like black licorice.

You are a very fast typist.


----------



## debodun

False - and not accurately, either. I usually have to proof and re-type almost everything. My finegrs tedn to revesre letters reamdonly.

I am usually online more than 6 hours a day.


----------



## hollydolly

Currently *True.*..around that length of time , not all at once tho' , simply because I'm stuck at home 95% of the time while waiting for medical treatment and can't get out and about as I would usually.. ...  and also I'm a night owl, so the vast majority of time is spent on here at night 


*You bought yourself somewhing new to wear this week... *


----------



## Sunny

False. Bought stuff, but not to wear.

You've been watching the hearings on TV. (Not sure if they're being broadcast in other countries.)


----------



## applecruncher

False

You baked something this week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *to the ''hearings''  It's constant streaming on youtube so I dip in and out of it....

*true *to the baking, I baked egg and bacon flan tartlets yesterday... 

*Despite it being winter, you still find it hot to sleep at night*


----------



## mike4lorie

Sometimes

You notice the days are getting longer again


----------



## Sunny

False, but thank you for making that happen, mike!  

You like writing with pens rather than with pencils.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You  enjoy gardening... *


----------



## debodun

False (I do all my gardening in the produce department of the grocery store)

I've owned pets other than a dog, cat or bird.


----------



## Sunny

False

You've visited a Scandinavian country.


----------



## debodun

False

I read a book from the library in the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I buy all my books or download them... ( I used to be an avid library user )

*You  use a microwave to cook most of  your  meals ?*


----------



## Sassycakes

*False *

*You always tell the truth*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you listen or watch all the words news these days


----------



## hollydolly

mike4lorie said:


> True
> 
> Do you listen or watch all the words news these days


* True-ish..*.I am a bit of a news freak.... I'd really like to break that habit it would cause me less stress.. 

*You own something still,  that you've had since your teens or 20's  *


----------



## mike4lorie

False (wish I did)

You love everyone in your life...


----------



## hollydolly

Everyone in my life?....

.no way José..*False...

You still use old hand tools sometimes rather than power tools...*


----------



## mike4lorie

For Sure

Do you use all LED lights in your home now


----------



## hollydolly

*True .*. Used to have Halogen but no more... 

*You have remote controls for things other than your TV *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You try whatever way it takes to save electricity


----------



## debodun

Must be true considering my monthly bill is usually around $40.

I prefer to watch movies in a theater rather than on TV.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

 Rather watch Old Movies to New Movies


----------



## debodun

True

I have more than 2 TVs in my residence.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (All LED's) (3)

You like snail mail better than email


----------



## Sunny

False

You like performing on the stage.


----------



## debodun

False (although with school bands it was required - not so bad when there's a large group at once)

I still write paper checks.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You're a touch typist *


----------



## debodun

False

My cemetery lot is chosen and paid for.


----------



## hollydolly

*False 

You have deceased pets ashes or remains buried in your garden/yard *


----------



## debodun

False (I don't believe in that. I have them cremated and the shelter takes care of the disposal).

I had a stamp and/or coin collection as a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your preferred music genre is  soul  from the 60's *


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like most kinds of pizza.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like Dancing


----------



## Repondering

False

You think History is an exciting subject


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You wish you'd taken a different career track *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've tried Cauliflower for pizza crust


----------



## Sunny

Ugh.

You have at least one article of clothing that is falling apart, but you're just not ready to get rid of it yet.


----------



## debodun

True (more than one!) Below is my favorite sweatshirt.

I can ice skate.


----------



## Sunny

False.  (I love the sweatshirt!)

You are able to get down to the floor and get up again without having to lean on anything. (You can guess my answer to that one.)


----------



## debodun

False 

When a passenger in a car, I talk more then look at the scenery.


----------



## Sunny

True

I have owned at least 5 different types of phones in my life.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use an Identity protection ink roller stamp on the address on  your letters and parcels before throwing them out...*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you lick the envelope when sealing it?


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- the envelopes are self sealing 

You wear 2 different types of lenses.. ( distance and reading etc).. or similar


----------



## Sunny

True and False. My glasses are "progressives," with the bottom part of the lens for reading, gradually moving up into long-distance.

You have a favorite mug for coffee/tea.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You wear gloves in cold weather.


----------



## debodun

True. It's double-size - 5 inch diameter.



I live within 5 miles of a major body of water (river, lake, ocean, etc).


----------



## Sunny

Gloves - true, sometimes.

Major body of water - not sure. I'm sort of near the Potomac, but not sure about the 5 mile part. Probably my answer would be False.

You figure your own taxes without professional help.


----------



## debodun

False - I made a mistake of closing an investment IRA account in 2009 when I was 57. In 2011 I received a letter from the IRS demanding over $40K resultant from that error - apparently there is a severe penalty for closing an IRA before age 65 which I didn't know. Of course they do not let you know right away, so penalties and interest add up quickly. Now I go to a CPA so at least I have someone standing behind me if there's a question. They can also e-file, which I don't know how to do. I am using a different CPA now since two years ago the one I had been employing didn't file my return until November (after I informed him that I needed it on file for my STAR property tax exemption). He never gave me an explanation why he waited, either.

I could do without television.


----------



## mike4lorie

False


You say UGH Lots!!!


----------



## debodun

True - more of an annoyed grunt.

I have an analog clock in my residence.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You need to paint your home inside soon


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*
*
Just some doors... 
*
*You still have paper  store catalogues  in your home  that you browse through... *


----------



## debodun

False

I've been on a sailboat.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... many times*

*You have to use a cane to get around sometimes*


----------



## debodun

False (not yet anyway)

As a child, I had a good relationship with both parents.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You were very popular in school


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. ish *... hard question to answer with just a true or false... 


*The sun is shining right now where you are *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Raining by you??


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- we have glorious sunshine...

*You're having/had  a hot lunch today *


----------



## Sunny

True, probably.

You like operas, some of them, anyway.


----------



## debodun

False

My garage is attached to my residence.


----------



## JustBonee

False

You live in a high rise condo/apt.


----------



## debodun

False

I have a traditional camera photo album (not digital or online).


----------



## Sunny

True, about a dozen of them.

You keep your laptop plugged in most of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

*False * - my laptop is rarely  plugged in..I use a desktop most of the time at home 

*You wear nail polish every day *


----------



## debodun

False (I can't tell you the last time I wore polish it's been so long)

My next traveling vacation will be out of my country.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( health  willing)..

*You get snail mail every day of some type ( not flyers) *


----------



## debodun

False (many times I go to the post office, my box is empty. I say "At least there's no bills." I get so little mail I've resorted to going only once or twice a week.)

I have a tape deck in my car.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*
*
You have a recliner or wing back chair in your home which you sit in a lot..*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You get take out food at least once a week.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Your car seats are heated


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

* You use an Ipad or phone to access this forum *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to watch Irish dancing.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You sometimes let your hair air-dry (instead of using hair dryer).


----------



## JustBonee

True  - sometimes

Your car has a backup camera


----------



## debodun

False (it's 18 years old and doesn't have many bells an whistles the newer models do)

I play many games online


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You do a lot of shopping on line


----------



## debodun

False (absolutely none)

My favorite holiday is Christmas


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your curtains/drapes  are floral design*


----------



## Sunny

False. Don't have any curtains or drapes.

You have ridden on a motorcycle.


----------



## debodun

True (As a passenger, not a driver and it was a very brief ride.)

I plant a garden every year


----------



## hollydolly

*True, * I've owned 2 of my own  one just 50 cc, and the other a Honda 250, and ridden pillion on much larger cc's too..biggest was a kawasaki 1100 

*Same question to anyone else... *


----------



## Sunny

Deb, false. I live in a high rise.  But when I lived in a house, I used to add one rose bush to the garden every year.

You use an accountant for tax help.


----------



## debodun

True 

I like club soda


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have a cuppa coffee after dinner


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I have Tea... in fact I have a cuppa tea right here with me now...

*You think there are too many people too quick to take offence at anything these days? *


----------



## mike4lorie

True... But don't worry about it, life is too short...

You play cards pretty regularly


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...used to but not now 

*You have a protective cover/case on your mobile phone *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like to bake.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

You wake up in the middle of the night, and can't fall back to sleep


----------



## applecruncher

False...never have trouble falling asleep

You are a good dancer


----------



## mike4lorie

False, Always wanted to be...

You watch world news


----------



## applecruncher

True

You watch talk shows.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You watch entertainment shows


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- occasionally...

*Your medicine cabinet is full *


----------



## Sunny

True, mostly with old crap. I should get rid of some of that stuff.

Your favorite season is spring.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You will bake something this weekend.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You need to run to the stores today


----------



## debodun

False - I just spent $65 at the store 3 days ago. Should be enough for a while.

I still write paper checks.


----------



## mike4lorie

Now and Then, probably 1 or 2 a year

Do you take the car in for a oil change


----------



## debodun

True (and hope they know what they're doing 'cause I don't)

I am handy around the house.


----------



## hollydolly

*True I get it done every year at it's annual service... 

You wear an expensive watch *


----------



## debodun

False (A Timex will tell you the same thing a Rolex will for a lot less) 

I take more than one prescription med.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You go swimming once a week for exercise


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you bite your toe nails?


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like to play card games. (poker, rummy, bridge, etc.)


----------



## Sunny

Yes, bridge.

You have at least one framed certificate/diploma on your wall.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy when it snows


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!*

I like to hear crickets chirping.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You like fresh cream meringue... *


----------



## Sunny

Never tried it.

You like your tea with milk in it.


----------



## hollydolly

ooh you should, it's delicious...


----------



## hollydolly

ooops sorry that pic was too big...

*..True.*.I take tea with milk in it...

We have storm Ciara here at the moment, it's causing havoc countrywide with floods and damage .... we're fortunate so far that we have no damage yet  at our house  and I hope we get none.

*You've had a property damaged by storms  *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

Are you counting days to Spring now?


----------



## hollydolly

*False *, I like the winter for a while.. 

*You watch daytime TV..*


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes

You call a good friend everyday


----------



## Sunny

False

You repair old furniture rather than replace it.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.... not as much as I used to tho'....*
*
*
*You donate to a charity on a regular basis *


----------



## debodun

False (I don't recognize some of those words - "donate" and "charity")

My parents made me go to church/Sunday school when I was a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*True * *they didn't make me go, I went  by my own volition to get away from them on sundays.. ( that's true) *

*You're a night owl *


----------



## applecruncher

True... mostly

You sometimes fall asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Sunny

False. But I do get sleepy watching TV, and then move myself to bed.

You mostly write in cursive, rather than printing.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
*
*You chew gum *


----------



## applecruncher

True...quite often

You have been injured in an auto accident.


----------



## Sunny

False, fortunately.

If you found a valuable item belonging to a neighbor, such as a wallet or a purse, late at night, would you take it home for safekeeping and call them to let them know you had it?  (This happened to me last night; I called the neighbor, and she very gratefully came to pick up her purse this morning. But some people might think it was intrusive. What would you do?)


----------



## mike4lorie

True

In today's times, would you pull over and help someone who is in distress...


----------



## debodun

False - An older woman alone - dangerous? I'd assume they had a cell phone and had called for assistance already.

I prefer the traditional stoplight at an intersection rather than a roundabout.


----------



## applecruncher

Sunny said:


> False, fortunately.
> 
> If you found a valuable item belonging to a neighbor, such as a wallet or a purse, late at night, would you take it home for safekeeping and call them to let them know you had it?  (This happened to me last night; I called the neighbor, and she very gratefully came to pick up her purse this morning. But some people might think it was intrusive. What would you do?)



@Sunny

This should be a separate thread discussion.


----------



## applecruncher

True (stoplight)

You always carry a few dollars cash.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You always carry hand wipes with you..even pre coronavirus *


----------



## Sunny

False. Most of those wipes, sprays, etc. do not work against viruses. They are antibacterial.

You have caught a fish at least once in your life.


----------



## debodun

True - freshwater fish

I like to drive in the rain.


----------



## Sunny

False

I can play at least one musical instrument.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You would love to go on a cruise


----------



## debodun

False - I'd probably be seasick the whole time

I have several antiques in my home.


----------



## Sunny

True, including myself. 

You make use of many of the features of your cell phone.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You had a medical appt this week.


----------



## debodun

False - I have no cell phone

I have a lot of houseplants.


----------



## hollydolly

*True I had a medical appointment this week... 

True, I have a lot of house-plants..

You wear specs for driving *


----------



## debodun

True - I do wear them even though I have no restriction on my license. Just makes me feel better.

I've never stopped at a garage, lawn, yard, estate sale or auction.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* - I love to browse any of them 


*Your dentist is female *


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You get annoyed easily *


----------



## applecruncher

True - I get annoyed very easily

You are impatient.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. altho' I'm a lot more patient  than I used to be

*You still have a stereo or turntable where you can play Vinyl records*


----------



## Sunny

True. I still play a vinyl record occasionally.

You enjoy performing on the stage.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... with a capital F...*
*
I have always worked behind the camera/scenes, I'd hate to be in front  of the camera or centre stage  .... *

*Same question.....*


----------



## debodun

False - I get stage fright unless I am performing with a group like a band or choir.

My favorite holiday is Christmas.


----------



## Sunny

False. I like Thanksgiving better.

You have hired help cleaning your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You prefer to use a debit card than cash *


----------



## debodun

False - with me it's either take my personal check or cash or you don't get paid.

I have wallpaper in my residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*true *- I have one feature wall in my living room with wallpaper..but nowhere else in the house... 

*You use the internet /forum /emails etc while in bed...*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You sometimes go on vacation (holiday for you Brits) with extended family: kids, grandkids, etc.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You went out for dinner tonight for Valentine's


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You cook dinner most nights at home *


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a fireplace.


----------



## applecruncher

True (it's artificial)

You sometimes have dry mouth issues during the night.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You spent time today with your Loved ones.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You suffer from lower back pain *


----------



## Ruthanne

True

You use a pen with black ink


----------



## debodun

False - most of my ballpoints have blue ink.

There is a lot of traffic on the street I live.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have gotten up close to a hot air balloon.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..**.. ( my friend part owned a hot air balloon... )
*
*You were named after a member of your family *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have a fish aquarium in your home


----------



## applecruncher

False

You eat lots of raw onions with your food.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You try to eat salad most days


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*Your first drink of the day is Tea...*


----------



## Sunny

False

If you could repaint your bedroom wall, you would choose blue as the color.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You watched most episodes of the tv series ''friends'' in the 90's... *


----------



## debodun

False - I have never watched that show

I drink tap water instead of bottled.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (well water here)

Tomorrow is your garbage day


----------



## applecruncher

False

You were/are a "Seinfeld" fan.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* we never got that show here... altho' I have heard of it... 

*You have have more than 4 siblings*


----------



## Sunny

False. I am an only child.

You like eating in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You are a good singer.


----------



## Sunny

Can carry a tune, good in choruses. Not solo quality.

You like to start out your breakfast with fruit every morning.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.. bananas and dried dates but not every single morning.. 

You have loads of cushions  on your bed *


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You love to eat Liver and Onions*


----------



## hollydolly

* False...liver yes  but not with onions.... *

*The shcoolchildren where you live are on 1/2 term holiday *


----------



## Sunny

False. (As far as I know.)

Holly, I'll take the onions without the liver. Maybe we can split an order.  

You like browsing on the computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...with a capital T..as if nobody could guess that 


*It's very windy and cold where you are today *


----------



## Sunny

False. Lovely day today, springlike temperatures.  Hope it lasts!

You enjoy the streaming TV channels.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You take several types of vitamins per day *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have served on jury duty.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Are you always late for an event


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...the exact opposite tbh... !!  I hate bad timekeeping... 

*You wear the same watch you've had for decades...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You mostly use a laptop for this forum (rather than a pad or a phone).


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I use a Mac desktop 90% of the time, then occasionally my laptop or Ipad...never my iphone... 

*You like slapstick style comedy? *


----------



## debodun

In general false, but the Marx Brorthers are okay - do not like Stooges, though.

My birthday is in the spring.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You eat ice cream often.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You had a relative in your family named Elizabeth ? *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You make "to do" lists & check things off as they get done.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, all the time.

You weigh yourself daily.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You turn the TV on as soon as you get up in the morning..*


----------



## Sunny

False. Never until late afternoon or evening.

You drink your coffee black.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like strong scented soaps and shampoos.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't drink much coffee and when I do - decaf with lots of sweetener and whitener.

I own a set of book encyclopedias.


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You have a hard time throwing away cards from your loved ones,like Birthday and Mothers day cards.*


----------



## debodun

True - if someone thinks enough to send a greeting, I don't toss it. I bundle them by year and put them on a closet shelf.

I have started plants from seed of fruits and vegetables from the market..


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You leave your dinner dishes to be washed up in the morning...*


----------



## applecruncher

False...never!!

You like strong scented soaps and shampoos.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You can play a musical instrument well *


----------



## Sunny

Well, I guess it depends on your definition of "well."  I'd say my answer is, sort of "true."

You like film noir mysteries.


----------



## debodun

False

Both my parents lived into their 80s.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You enjoy attending weddings.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.... *
*
*
*Your sofa /couch ..is leather ?*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You usually have some type of bread with most meals.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've travelled by train in the last 12 months *


----------



## Sunny

True, if you count the Washington Metro service. No long distance train rides, however.

You like small cafes with little tables with checkered tablecloths and an accordian player.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..our country has them everywhere.. as does many other European countries, so they're kind of our go to cafe's...

*You were a fan of hollywood so called tough guys...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You carry your cell phone around the house most of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. Not at all 

*You prefer to use a kindle than a hard back book to read in bed....*


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually use your laptop on the same desk/table.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've seen The last Tango in Halifax British  TV  drama? * ( if anyone has, and is interested, the brand new first episode  of just 4 shows is back tomorrow night I can hardly wait )


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I've lived in Halifax and don't want to be reminded of it)

You wear thermals in the winter.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't even know what a thermal is, but I can imagine.  

Holly, you've made my day! I am so glad to hear that the "Halifax" show is continuing with a new season! I can't wait!

You have a favorite mug for coffee/tea.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( well I have 2, a yellow one and a pink one).... 

*You do regular updates on your computer , ipad or phone *


----------



## debodun

True - at least the virus definitions

I am allergic to flowers.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have collected something (coins, stamps, etc.) at some point in your life.


----------



## debodun

True - many things

At least one of my neighbors owns a dog.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..not any longer since my neighbours dog died this year....


* You own an LBD ( little black dress) ?*


----------



## Rosemarie

False (black doesn't suit me)

You live near a church.


----------



## debodun

If you mean by "near" within walking distance, then *TRUE *(there is one about a half a mile away from my house). Sometimes on a warm day when the wind blows from the right direction, I can hear its carillion bells.

You have many friends but no "best" friend.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*


*You need to take some kind of meds to help you sleep *


----------



## Sunny

False. I could use some help sleeping (sometimes), but do not take any meds for it.

You like showers better than baths.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

*You own more than one car*


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You take more than one pill a day.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You use a parasol in sunny weather


----------



## hollydolly

*True but only in the garden.... I don't carry one around with me *
*
*
*You use a shredder to destroy all your personal paperwork *


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You feel you spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## debodun

True - I am a real addict. Too bad I can't do something more useful with my time instead of playing Mahjong all day.

I have more than one kind of pet.


----------



## applecruncher

Rosemarie said:


> True
> 
> You feel you spend too much time on the internet.



False

You leave TV on when going out for short errand.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have gone skydiving


----------



## debodun

False - Never have been on a plane or jet, but I have been dumpster diving.

I've visited the capital city of my country at least once.


----------



## Sunny

Sure, I live less than 10 miles away!

I use place mats when I eat my everyday meals.


----------



## debodun

False

I have at least one item of sterling silver in my home.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You get indigestion if you eat late.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You often take a nap


----------



## hollydolly

*True -...I'm not very well currently, so I get tired easily in the daytime..*

*You've regularly had to wait a long time past your appointment time at your primary doctor or dentist *


----------



## Kris148

true.. and how annoying is it

_you wake often during the nite_


----------



## applecruncher

False, I usually sleep straight thru till morning.

You have a close friend who lives nearby.


----------



## hollydolly

*True....*

*You enjoy TV commercials *


----------



## Rosemarie

False!!

You prefer to read rather than watch tv.


----------



## Sunny

False. I enjoy both about equally.

You get a daily print newspaper delivered to your home.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I only buy the local weekly paper)

You have eggs for breakfast every morning.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You use a flat iron or curling iron on your hair.


----------



## debodun

False

Lunch is usually my biggest meal of the day.


----------



## Rosemarie

True 

You only buy toilet rolls of a certain colour.


----------



## debodun

True - always white

I have tinnitus (ringing in ears).


----------



## Sunny

False.

You can sew a pretty good garment.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *with a Capital* False.....*useless at it...


*You can't resist buying souvenirs when on holidays*


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You always disinfect hotel rooms before you settle in.


----------



## hollydolly

*True -*  I'm not OCD but I do clean down certain surfaces and rewash cups etc.. 


*You vacuum your house every day.... *


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!!!* Lucky if it gets done every other month. And mine is dustier than most since I use bath power and that insidiously gets ALL OVER.

I live near a fire station.


----------



## applecruncher

False re: vacuum

You enjoy cooking for other people.


----------



## Sunny

Fire station: True, I guess. It's about a mile or two away.

Cooking for other people: True

About the vacuum, I love my little Roomba. It does the vacuuming for me about once a week. Minimum effort on my part. All I have to do is move it from room to room, and empty the little dust compartment when it's finished.

You like a big, hearty breakfast.


----------



## debodun

True - I like a big hearty meal anytime

I have more than 3 calendars in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

 The base colour of most of your rooms is a shade of green *


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You make your own cushions (pillows in America)


----------



## Sunny

False

You use the microwave a lot for cooking and reheating foods.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have family or friends who read this forum but  never post *


----------



## Sassycakes

*False *

*Do you enjoy going out to dinner*


----------



## applecruncher

True ... enjoy going out to dinner.

You enjoy attending the symphony.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You wear socks in bed.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You go to the hair salon at least twice a year *


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You enjoy doing crosswords


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*It snowed in your area this morning... *


----------



## Sunny

False

You currently have at least one pet in your home.


----------



## applecruncher

True 

You still wear hose with heels.


----------



## debodun

False

I have received at least one survey telephone call this year.


----------



## Sunny

False

You prefer weather on the chilly side to hot.


----------



## debodun

True

I've had at least one alcoholic beverage so far this year.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You avoid reading about medical symptoms because they make you feel ill.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You've ridden a  horse ....*


----------



## Rosemarie

True (just the once)

You prefer real flowers to artificial ones.


----------



## debodun

False - artificial are so good now sometimes it's difficult to tell if they are real or not and artificial require no care.

I've been in a foreign country within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
*
*You still write loads down in longhand despite being able to keep notes digitally.... *


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You have more Doctor's appts then fun nights out .*


----------



## debodun

True - since I don't go out at night.

I have large framed photos of loved ones on display in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Same question....*


----------



## Sunny

True

I still use cursive for all my writing.


----------



## applecruncher

False, I print quite a bit

You use post its frequently.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you smile a lot ?


----------



## hollydolly

*true*
*
*
*You have more grandchildren than children.... *


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You can drive a boat


----------



## hollydolly

*I can steer one ( true).*... 

*You're an early worm rather than a night owl  *


----------



## applecruncher

False, I'm a nite owl

You like evening game shows (Family Feud, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune)


----------



## Sunny

True, but only Jeopardy.

You know someone who is a hypochondriac.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You sometimes use a food delivery service.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You enjoy going to auctions


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*
*
*
*You are very stubborn *


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You love to daydream.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You've got your self stocked up for Brexit or coronavirus shortages... *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to self-check your groceries.


----------



## debodun

True - mush faster and I can pack them the way I want.

I still have shoes with velcro closures.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....* 

*You eat the same thing for breakfast every day *


----------



## moviequeen1

False
You go to bed at the same time every night


----------



## debodun

True - within an hour.

I do my own yard work.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( well between the 2 of us ).....*

*If you could take revenge on someone who has seriously wronged you and no-one would ever know it was you..would you ? *


----------



## Sunny

Sure. But what kind of revenge?  The question is too general.  For instance, if some snotty b***h had deliberately humiliated me socially, and I had a chance to embarrass her in a similar way, I'd do it. It would be too tempting to resist.

But if the revenge meant murder, well, no.

You get food delivered to your home.


----------



## hollydolly

The words are there Sunny..''_seriously_ wronged you'' ...anyway moving on...


*False no food deliveries except for the odd Indian take-away... 

You prefer to go shopping alone ?*


----------



## applecruncher

True

You serve wine, champagne, etc in the appropriate glass.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You went to a boarding school


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You wish you'd taken a different career path *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You've had a speeding ticket at some point in your life.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (never learned to drive)

You have a secret yearning to run naked on a beach.


----------



## Sunny

False!!!!

You have at least one potted plant in your home.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You don't get dressed until after you've had breakfast.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I don't eat until mid-morning)

You still have lots of video cassettes


----------



## applecruncher

False. Got rid of them & broken VCR years ago when I moved.

You drink water with meals.


----------



## debodun

True - I can't get used to DVD technology. I have hundreds of VHS tapes and 4 VCRs (none of which work properly and no one fixes them anymore).

I have either a flower or vegetable garden on my property.


----------



## Sunny

Water with meals - True

Flower or vegetable garden - False, unless you count the container plants on my enclosed balcony. I used to have beautiful gardens, when I lived in a big house with a yard.

You can read music.


----------



## debodun

True - treble clef anyway.

My first car had a standard tranny.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You use texting more than email.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You look like Howdy Doody


----------



## applecruncher

True... more texting only because others send me more texts than emails.

Skipping the Howdy Doody question, don't understand what that's supposed to mean. @Ruthanne is that a joke?

Moving on..

You use a dishwasher on a regular basis.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (wouldn't know where to start)

You use small table lamps rather than ceiling lights.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...although my table lamps are quite tall... but yes 99% of the time the lamps are on instead of the ceiling lights.... 

You have a shed or barn of some type in your garden ? *


----------



## Sunny

I don't have a garden.
I don't look like Howdy Doody.

You have knit a wearable item of clothing at least once in your life.


----------



## applecruncher

False, never knitted anything wearable

Sun is shining  where you are today.


----------



## Ruthanne

True, who doesn't

You have had a snapping turtle in your lifetime.


----------



## toffee

True in a big tank ,,
bet you dont wear black


----------



## hollydolly

*False  .*.. In fact I had black on yesterday.. 

*You're having  some kind of beef for dinner this evening *


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I don't eat dead animals)

You make your own bread


----------



## debodun

True - quick breads only

I have a front-loading washing machine.


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You're interested in astronomy. *


----------



## debodun

True - that was one of my hobbies as a kid.

I take more than one prescription med.


----------



## Sunny

True

You dislike beer (as I do).


----------



## hollydolly

*True,   I hate all alcohol....


You would choose a free year worth of facials over a year worth of  massages *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

One year of one chore a day done for you


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. absolutely, who wouldn't want that? 


*You've stayed in a hotel within the last 3 months *


----------



## applecruncher

False (hotel)

You ate ice cream in the past week.


----------



## Sunny

True

You generally sleep in pajamas (as opposed to nightgowns, nightshirts, etc.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False* I sleep in the jamas god gave me.... 


*You regularly put your phone on silent mode ? *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You got take out food this weekend.


----------



## Sunny

False, but I got taken out. Does that count?

You wear only running shoes or sneakers nearly all the time.


----------



## applecruncher

False - in dry weather I like Airwalk or Skechers slip-ons.

You have overheard an argument recently.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You'd prefer to be chauffeured than drive yourself *


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You would rather cook than be invited to someone else's house to eat.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

If it was up to you, you'd have chips with everything


----------



## hollydolly

*False *-  I never cook chips ever..  only occasionally have a couple if I'm out somewhere for a quick lunch 


*You always eat breakfast as soon as you get up *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

When reading a book, and find it kinda boring, do you finish reading just to see the ending?


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. if I find it boring I skip to the end page ..

*You  enjoy house parties...*


----------



## mike4lorie

Love all Parties ~ True

Do you prefer Garden Parties


----------



## hollydolly

*True... I much prefer garden parties but I hate BBQ's.... *
*
*
* you have enough keys or junk  on your keychain that you look like a jailer... ?*


----------



## Sunny

False

For the women: Do you carry a variety of purse sizes, depending on where you are going?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..( not all at once,  but yes I have various sizes and colours of handbags)

*You are  taking proper caution as best you can  with regard the winter flu and the new coronavirus? *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, sort of...I always wash my hands as soon as I come in, but I can't help wiping my nose when out.

Further to the question on handbags, do you have a variety of shopping bags?


----------



## hollydolly

*True-*  trying to stay green , I have various woven jute  bags and a string bag which I use now... 

*You like to take your shower /bath  as hot as you can bear it *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You watch TV while eating dinner.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have been to a movie theater in the last year


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have been to Disneyland/Disney world.


----------



## Sunny

True

You use your phone as a camera.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You hide under the stairs during thunderstorms


----------



## applecruncher

False 

You would like to have a personal chef.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You would rather get your feet wet than wear wellingtons.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You watch all the entertainment shows on TV to keep up with the gossip


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You prefer showers in the evening to  the mornings *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer a bath 

You have embroidered cloths on your coffee tables


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like to watch Judge Judy.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You were born before 1950.... *


----------



## JustBonee

True

You have seasonal allergies.


----------



## Sunny

True (spring pollen).

You enjoy one spectator sport above all the others.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ... *

*You replace  your toothbrush approx every 3 months *


----------



## debodun

Hmmm...I never timed it, but that seem about right, so TRUE.

I can knit.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

* if you're wearing trousers/Pants... you always wear matching socks...*


----------



## debodun

Do you mean do the socks match the pants or do the socks match each other?
If the first, then false. If the second, then true.

I had stuffed animals when a child.


----------



## hollydolly

Socks match each other is what I meant  ( it's a trend now to wear odd socks ) 

*False... to the toys...


You have brass ornaments in your home*


----------



## Rosemarie

True..I love brass and copper

At Christmas, you have a decorated tree outside your front door.


----------



## debodun

False - not even one inside.

My favorite gem is emerald.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You keep your house heated  at around 70 deg f  every day in winter *


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You hate using a carrier bag with the name of the shop on it.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *it matters not to me.... 

*You eat fruit in some version every day *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You enjoy planning parties.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I hate it actually 

*You've seriously considered writing a book ( or becoming an author) *


----------



## Sunny

False, though I probably would have been a pretty good one. I love writing.

You use a credit card a lot more often than a checkbook.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you still have a tv or radio in your home somewhere that still uses tubes...


----------



## hollydolly

False...

( @mike4lorie  was your answer to sunny 's checkbook question? )


----------



## Rosemarie

False (unless analogue tvs use tubes)

Do you have souvenirs of royal events?


----------



## hollydolly

Did you mean Digital, Rosemarie... ? Analogue TV's did and do have tubes.. Cathode - ray tubes (CRT) ,

*No to the souvenirs  

have you ever  been an audience member of a live  TV show? *


----------



## debodun

true - audience and participant.

I have had fish as pets.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> true - audience and participant.
> 
> I have had fish as pets.




*False* ( except once when we had a goldfish when daughter was little but it died very quickly) 

*You always read a book in bed before sleep *


----------



## Sunny

False. Not always.

If you accidentally delete your password for this forum, you know how to easily change your password. (I've just spent the last hour doing that!)


----------



## Rosemarie

False 

You enjoy thinking up new passwords


----------



## hollydolly

*False .*. ( does anybody) ? 

*The sun is shining where you are today *


----------



## Sunny

False.

Coronavirus has reached your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....*

...it's a beautiful day here, and I've just been to the next nearest large town, and although the stores are busy, not one supermarket had any shortages of anything at all. All shelves were fully stocked... except the meds aisles, where mostly flu meds had gone, and of course hand sanitisers.. Even tho' it's not reached here yet.. the only way you'd know something was a little different was that the cashiers and all the shelf filling staff were wearing latex gloves.. 

*You've stocked up on several items in case you have to self isolate *


----------



## debodun

False (I am always unprepared for emergencies and would be the proverbial deer in the headlights if a catastrophe occurred. I go berserk if the batteries in a flashlight are bad).

I take a low-dose aspirin.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....*

*You love big band music *


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have met a celebrity


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( many) 


*You always eat out every weekend.... *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like to look at your own baby pictures.


----------



## Rosemarie

True 

You always wear tights, no matter how warm it is.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*...I can't tell you how many years it is since I wore tights .. 

*You use the services of a window cleaner rather than wash your own windows.. *


----------



## Sunny

True

You are frequently skeptical of statements made by "authorities" in the news.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you worried about Coronavirus hitting where you live?


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. ( not panicking  but concerned, of course).... 

*You love bacon sandwiches *


----------



## applecruncher

True (with fried egg & slice of a decent tomato)

You like to watch animal videos.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like sitting in front of a fire outside


----------



## applecruncher

False

You enjoy baking cakes, pies, cookies


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like exotic Sea Food


----------



## Sunny

False. Sea food yes, exotic no.

You like to walk outside in nice weather.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You worked in a restaurant at some point in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You're married *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You've been married more then once


----------



## Sunny

False

You like your steak medium rare.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your favourite colour is Blue*


----------



## Sunny

True

You connect with this forum mostly over a laptop.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You don't mind spending time alone


----------



## hollydolly

* True , I love alone time....

You have close  relatives who live in another country*


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have a new car


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You read using a kindle rather than a traditional book *


----------



## Rosemarie

True/False (I use both)

You're addicted to shopping channels


----------



## applecruncher

False

You used Uber in the past week.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You stay away from stores on a Sunday.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You use a back scratcher *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You use a shoehorn to put your shoes on?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You go to church on Sundays *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like to sit @ window in the mornings with a cup of coffee or tea, and watch the sun come up!


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You prefer Beer to wine *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You rather drive Fast then slow


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your car is Black *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You would like to own a convertible mustang?


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You find washing the car/truck peaceful


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( love them ) ..that was for the hats...

False to the car washing 

You live near woodland *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are worried about the way the world is going?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have more than 2 children...*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have more than one Grandchild


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You love to sit outside a coffee shop people watching *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like crime shows on TV


----------



## hollydolly

*True  (occasionally)*

*You have a leather case on your ipad  and or phone... *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have a remote start for your car/truck


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You have CCTV cameras outside your home


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You suffer pain most days *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you see BIG wildlife on your property


----------



## Sunny

False

You vote in every election, big or small.


----------



## toffee

false 
bet u ate a cake today


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have an excellent memory ?


----------



## Rosemarie

True (for certain things)

You sometimes lie to avoid hurting someone's feelings


----------



## Sunny

True. "No, that doesn't make you look fat."

Did you read bedtime stories to your kids when they were little?


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You eat chocolate in the evening after dinner *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You attended a funeral in the past year


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I've never been to a funeral)

You feel guilty when you see a policeman


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You carry wet /hand wipes wherever you go outside the home  ( even prior to the coronavirus scare) *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you slow down when there is a cop behind you on the highway!


----------



## Sunny

True, it's automatic.

The sun is shining brilliantly right now, where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You have a mirror hanging on the wall in your livingroom *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have blackout curtains in most of your rooms


----------



## hollydolly

*False  .... only 2 rooms Blinds*

*You're still in touch with friends from school *


----------



## applecruncher

True...a few

Your weather was beautiful today and you got out and enjoyed it.


----------



## Sunny

True

You think the media is encouraging hysteria over the coronavirus scare.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

Do you already have plans for Easter ?


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*The first record you ever bought was a chart hit *


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You enjoy eating fruit


----------



## applecruncher

True

You and your neighbors borrow/lend things.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (friends/No Neighbors)

You read before closing your eyes to sleep at night


----------



## Rosemarie

False

Your socks are all the same colour


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( but O/H socks are all black ) 

*You had or are expecting an online delivery today *


----------



## applecruncher

False

Your pet sometimes sleeps on your bed with you.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't have any pets any more, but when I did, they were not invited to sleep in my bed.

You still ride a bike, or could if you needed to.


----------



## hollydolly

*I don't but I expect I still could... *

*Your trousers, skirts or jeans have elasticated waists*


----------



## debodun

True.

I like the sound of children playing outdoors.


----------



## Rosemarie

True (even though they are little horrors)

You hate injections


----------



## hollydolly

*False...I don't mind them at all*

*Same question*


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm....depends on the location, but generally false.

I take more than one prescription med.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( currently only 1) 

*You dislike driving in the dark *


----------



## debodun

*TRUE!!!*

I am happy where I live.


----------



## Sunny

True

I play at least one game on the computer or phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
People would describe you as a Hoarder *


----------



## Rosemarie

True (I prefer to think of it as being prepared)

You buy your groceries at various stores, buying all the bargains in each one.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( not always but often) savvy shopper... 

*You do your own gardening*


----------



## Sunny

False. I live in a hi-rise, and we have a crew of excellent landscapers who take care of the outside. But I do have a few potted plants on my porch, which I haven't managed to kill yet. 

You regularly watch at least one streaming channel.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You watch Hockey


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're disinfecting more items in your home than usual *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You are planning what to have for dinner tonight


----------



## hollydolly

*true *( thinking Roast beef, and Broccoli )

*You've travelled on a bus recently *


----------



## debodun

False

I wear bi-focal glasses.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You get impatient if you have to wait home for a delivery *


----------



## Sunny

True. I get impatient if I have to wait for anything!

You like carpeted floors.


----------



## debodun

True - less chance of skidding or slipping.

I have framed artwork in my residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*

Your computer is more than 5 years old *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You are a country music fan.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You are a good bridge player.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (never played)

You had a thunderstorm last night (we did here, very unusual)


----------



## hollydolly

*False  ( well not that I heard anyway)  *

*It's a beautiful sunny morning where you are ( it is here ) *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Suppose to be a warmish day today


----------



## Sunny

True, at least that's true somewhere! 

You prefer writing with pens rather than pencils.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You usually eat dinner after 6 PM.*


----------



## Sunny

Yes

Sailboats are your favorite kind of boat.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're wearing latex gloves when you go out shopping...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You've had to change some of your plans due to the epidemic.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> False
> 
> You've had to change some of your plans due to the epidemic.


 *True  *

*One of your favourite actors was JImmy Stewart*  (just glanced over to the TV and he's on screen)


----------



## Sunny

True

You can remember when your parents bought their first TV set.  (Or telly, if you prefer.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You pay most bills online.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False 

You have pierced ears


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You like to wear a lot of jewellery *


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I have loads but never wear it)

You enjoy sitting watching the boats on the river.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..( we're lucky enough to own one too)..*

*You suffer from a disability that impacts your mobility*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like wine with dinner


----------



## applecruncher

False

You like TV or music while eating dinner.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You'd rather watch a movie or a game show


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I'd rather read a book)

You enjoy going to the theatre.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You  have a smart phone  ( iphone or equivalent )*


----------



## Sunny

True

You are pretty good at getting your smart phone to do what you want.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You're a list maker *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You get professional manicures/pedicures on a regular basis.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You sleep with a weapon under your pillow, just in case.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..but I really don't know what damage a lavender bag will do to help me in times of trouble.....   (joking)








*False* ( of course I don't )  


*You have lung issues of some type *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have worn a dress or a skirt at least once within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *not  in 2020....  but within the last 12 months ..*True 


You prefer a metal watch   bracelet rather than  leather *


----------



## debodun

True, if it a twist-o-flex

I sometimes wonder what my neighbors are doing.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You enjoy people-watching


----------



## hollydolly

*True- (love it) we do a lot of it here and abroad... 
  if you had to self isolate for  2 weeks would you get cabin fever ?*


----------



## Sunny

Probably.

You have made a snowman at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( many times)

There is a vase of flowers very close to where you  are sitting*


----------



## applecruncher

True

You lived in the country when you were a child.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

There is an annual fair in your town.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

There are cupcakes on your table


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You take meds in the morning*


----------



## Sunny

True

You are staying home today.


----------



## toffee

TRUE 
bet the sun is shining


----------



## debodun

True - the sun is always shining, even if you can't see it.

I used a dictionary within the last month.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You like going to car boot sales


----------



## hollydolly

*True,* although I haven't been to one for many years 

*You have family or friends who are caught up in the mass exodus trying to get home  from Europe  during this virus scare?*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You usually eat a larger dinner on Sundays (versus other days).


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You have more furniture than you have room for.


----------



## Sunny

False. Got rid of the excess when I downsized to my apartment.

You own at least one item called a "smart" something.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... quite a few


You'd miss milk the most if there was a food shortage during this pandemic *


----------



## applecruncher

False...I almost never buy milk, and I don't eat cereal.

You often reminisce about your childhood.


----------



## Pink Biz

* Not sure how to answer this...I think about my childhood quite a bit, but don't discuss it with others very much.

You consider yourself to be a generous tipper.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True

Your view has been spoiled by new houses.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always eat breakfast...*


----------



## Sunny

True

You frequently have difficulty remembering computer passwords.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You use a password program to keep your passwords


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*It gets dark before 6.30pm where you are *


----------



## applecruncher

False.  7:45pm

You have enough toilet paper to last for at least two months.


----------



## debodun

False - not since we went on Daylight Savings Time

Your local store is running short on some items.


----------



## applecruncher

False.  Gets dark here about 7:45pm

You have enough toilet paper to last for at least two months.


----------



## Sunny

True. But before I'm accused of hoarding, I usually buy my TP at Costco, and it always comes in quantities that last about a year. (Try to buy a small package of anything at Costco!)

You have recently had to stand in line for something, not a small grocery line but a line lasting, say 15 minutes or longer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*not since last year at the airport...  ( today's line at the supermarket was about 15 minutes but only because I went to the self checkout, everyone else was standing for  1/2 an hour or more with hugely filled trolleys  )  

*Tonight you're cooking  dinner from scratch ? *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You drink coffee after dinner.


----------



## debodun

True, if you consider making a sandwich scratch cooking.

I observe St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False I don't drink coffee after dinner...*
*
True I observe St Patrick's day...sadly the st Paddy's parade has been cancelled this year in London ...

You've been up close to a full size live  bear..( not in the zoo)  *


----------



## Sunny

True, in Yellowstone National Park. We were on a walking path, the bear was not. He was totally uninterested in us (fortunately).

You have plenty of amusements to keep yourself sane during a lock-in.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You prefer cats over dogs.*


----------



## applecruncher

True... I'm a cat woman  

You use grocery coupons (paper or digital)


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like comedy tv shows


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are YOU going to party Hardy for St. Pat's day today?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, never did and never will!

You have visited Asia.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True (lived there actually)

You never use a street ATM


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..although I try to use the atm inside the bank wherever possible... 

* You wear moisturiser on your face every day all year round*


----------



## debodun

False - my skin is oily enough.

I have great-grandchildren.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You love to go to parties ?


----------



## debodun

False - I find it enervating trying to make small talk and being polite.

I get my snail mail at my residence.


----------



## Sunny

True

You prefer big dogs rather than small dogs as pets.


----------



## hollydolly

*Hmmmm...depends on How Big... I'd  prefer a miniature labradoodle  to a great Dane or a Mastiff , but Labrador size is fine .. overall I like all dogs *
*
*
*You  buy new clothing several times a year *


----------



## debodun

False

I like hot dogs.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your first car was a foreign model.*


----------



## debodun

True - a Fiat

I take a low-dose aspirin.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are self-quarantining.


----------



## debodun

False (I am not buying into the mass hysteria added to the fact that I have to deliver meals)

I drink tea a lot.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I don't like tea)

You put evaporated milk in your coffee


----------



## Sunny

False. Real milk.

You feel lost without a baseball season this spring.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* I've never watched a baseball match in my life it's not popular here... 

*You always read in bed before going to sleep *


----------



## Rosemarie

False. I read before going to bed, but not IN bed

Your home is cluttered with knick-knacks


----------



## Sunny

Not cluttered, but I have plenty of them. Many of them are on the built in shelves along my fireplace.


----------



## Sunny

If you are a coffee drinker, you drink mostly decaf.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (it has chemicals in it)

You have cocoa at bedtime


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you care if they don't have the Stanley Cup this year (hockey)


----------



## Sunny

No.

Your handwriting has changed since you were younger.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I still have writings from many years ago and the script looks the same.

You don't bother with re-cycling


----------



## hollydolly

*False, we recycle as much as we can *

*You've got all the supplies you need to keep you going for at least a month and so  prevent you having to go shopping *


----------



## Sunny

True, at least, I think so.

You are catching up on some of the TV shows available on the streaming channels.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are glad Spring has finally Sprung?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, my crocuses look lovely

You'll be buying a new coat for the warmer weather


----------



## Sunny

False. The last thing I need is any more coats.

You like to play golf.


----------



## debodun

False

I think everyone is over-reacting to COVID.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You've had to cancel a vacation or trip  for this year*


----------



## debodun

False - I never go anywhere

You have a religious-themed work of art in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, one.

You have an old favorite TV show that you have been watching for umpteen years.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You enjoy the sound of a light rain as you fall asleep.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, or even a heavy rain battering against my windows.

You sleep with the window open


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. I'm very sensitive to noise... *

* You'd rather buy ready prepared potato goods ( mash, and oven chips ( fries)... than make it from scratch...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I think my own roast and boiled potatoes are much nicer.

You grow tomatoes on your patio


----------



## Sunny

False. That's a funny story:  I have an enclosed porch (windows with screens).  One year, I tried planting tomatoes in containers, and got a lot of those little yellow flowers, but no tomatoes.  Of course, it was because the plants couldn't get pollinated without the bees or some other insect getting to them; the screens were the big villain here.  I felt like the world's most ignorant farmer.

You like to invent your own recipes.


----------



## applecruncher

True (also modify existing recipes)

You are using food delivery services (Uber eats, Grub hub, etc.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I never use those... 

*The sun is shining where you are ?  (it's a glorious day here )*


----------



## Sunny

True
You are trying very hard to avoid getting the virus.


----------



## debodun

False. I live a pretty sheltered life anyway. I only go out to deliver meals or go shopping (when I have an urgent need).

I have seen a robin already.


----------



## debodun

bump


----------



## hollydolly

*True *..we have robins all year round in my garden here ..I've got loads of photos over the years , they are so cute, they sit and wait patiently to be fed when they see the bird  food barrel coming out for the feeders, or if we're digging in the garden and leave the spade stuck in the ground they sit on the handle, waiting for us to dig up a tasty worm... 

* You're trying to get over some kind of illness.. *


----------



## Sunny

False. Fortunately, I'm in pretty good health, and am trying to stay that way. (Self-quarantining).

You have some favorite items of clothing, that you tend to wear very often when you are hanging around the house. Mostly based on comfort.


----------



## Rosemarie

Sunny said:


> False. That's a funny story:  I have an enclosed porch (windows with screens).  One year, I tried planting tomatoes in containers, and got a lot of those little yellow flowers, but no tomatoes.  Of course, it was because the plants couldn't get pollinated without the bees or some other insect getting to them; the screens were the big villain here.  I felt like the world's most ignorant farmer.
> 
> You like to invent your own recipes.


You need to pollinate them with a little brush!


----------



## Rosemarie

True (to the clothing comment)

You have boxes of tissues in every room.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You're having trouble thinking up new questions?*


----------



## Sunny

True

You're starting to repeat yourself. 

Rosemarie, really?  I never knew you could do that?  Where do you get the pollen?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like listening to the Blues!


----------



## Rosemarie

Sunny said:


> True
> 
> You're starting to repeat yourself.
> 
> Rosemarie, really?  I never knew you could do that?  Where do you get the pollen?


They pollinate themselves. You need a fine brush (as in a childs painting brush) and gently brush inside each flower. You'll be transferring pollen from one plant to another. I've grown tomatoes on my window sills for years, so you can take my word for it.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (as in Blues)

You have your pots of cosmetics all neatly lined up on your dressing table


----------



## hollydolly

*Not cosmetics... but perfume ( in their boxes)..and hair sprays  potions...  (cosmetics are all in a basket in the drawer) 

You eat bananas regularly *


----------



## applecruncher

False.  I only buy a couple bananas at a time... I like green at the tips. I eat more apples & oranges than bananas.

You are sleeping more during this pandemic.


----------



## Rosemarie

False (I presume you mean  because inactivity causes sleepiness)

You're alarmed at how many of your idols are dying.


----------



## Sunny

True. Why not, not much else to do?

You wish applecruncher would take another bite of that apple already,

(Rosemarie, thanks for the tomato gardening tip. Maybe I'll try it again this year, if I ever get out of the house to buy a packet of seeds. Or can you buy that from Amazon also?)


----------



## hollydolly

* True .*..(rosemaries' question)... 

*False*... ( sunny's question)... 

*It seems eerily quiet where you are  ( all pubs , bars , restaurants, cafes, gyms, and theatres were closed here from today) 
*


----------



## debodun

True -  I live in a pretty quiet neighborhood anyway, but there does seem to me a major decrease traffic-wise and I live on the main street in town which also happens to be a state route.

I've seen daffodils sprouting.


----------



## hollydolly

true...lots, .. here's me a a few springs ago among the daffs...

removed


*... and also my spring bulbs in the garden... all flowering beautifully , posted a pic of them on a thread earlier...

You're going to start or learn  something new during this enforced isolation or lockdown.?*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I have a pile of sewing kits I need to get started on.

You're going to watch that programme about the Black Death which starts in a few minutes.


----------



## Sunny

True. I'll look for it, anyway.

You're working on a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, one of the Lindisfarne gospels so I'll probably never finish it.

You love browsing in charity shops.


----------



## debodun

true

I've put away the snow shovel.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (live in an apartment building-don't do maintenance!)

You prefer hot cereal rather than cold cereal.*


----------



## applecruncher

True (hot cereal oatmeal ...occasionally) imo cold cereal is simply crumbled cookies.

Your weekend chores are finished.


----------



## Sunny

False

You walk up and down stairs as a form of exercise.


----------



## applecruncher

False - I avoid stairs when possible

You sometimes use Uber or Lyft.


----------



## debodun

False - out of necessity.

I was married before I was 25.


----------



## applecruncher

False - I avoid stairs when possible

You sometimes use Uber or Lyft.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *I was married at 21.... 

*False *I never use Uber or Lyft 

*Your next door neighbour is having a party right now...or is going to have one this evening *


----------



## Sunny

False, at least, I doubt it.

You know how to have a Zoom meeting online. (Have been trying to sign up, as my family is all gung-ho about it, am having a devil of a time getting into it!)


----------



## hollydolly

* False..*

*No idea, never heard of it... hubs and daughter have a lot of business meetings online so perhaps they've heard of it.

You're going to spend a lot of time face-timing  people during the next few weeks.. *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You got take out food recently.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've made your pizza crust out of Cauliflower


----------



## Rosemarie

False  never made pizza.

While in isolation, you're reading all the free e-books on-line


----------



## hollydolly

*False..I have lot of books of my own , as well as many on my kindle if I want to read... *

*You're going to be doing some gardening today *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You're making/receiving more phone calls these days while in isolation.


----------



## Sunny

False

The sun is shining brilliantly right now where you live. (It is here!)


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I've just spent the last hour and a half in the garden , it's a gloriously sunny spring day for Mothering Sunday!! Pity we can't go anywhere.. 

*You're going to sit out in the garden today  or outside ( social distancing permitting  o*f *course*)....


----------



## Rosemarie

False, it's lovely and sunny but rather cold. The sun is streaming through my lounge window so I'm going to enjoy the sunshine inside in the warm.

You're feeling better today (hollydolly)


----------



## hollydolly

* False ...*

I _was_ feeling better, until  I stupidly  got the hedge trimmer out and trimmed back some of the bigger hedges, and Bay trees ... only about 30 minutes ' work  but it's knocked the stuffing out of me tbh...  I thought I could just do a little bit while being outside in the sun... obviously not as better as I thought (hubs is still bedridden,)... thanks for asking Rosemarie..   

*You're using much more hand cream than normal due to the continual handwashing regime...*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, but I use gallons of hand cream anyway. I have pets so I'm always washing my hands.

You will now stay inside and be sensible.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL>..I will mum yes... 

*You prefer dark chocolate to Milk chocolate *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, 

You are thinking of your own mother today.


----------



## debodun

True, now that you mention that and wondering how she'd handle this health situation.

I have a legitimate college degree (Online degrees don't count)


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You take something to help you sleep at night *


----------



## debodun

False - I need something to keep me awake.

I've ridden in a helicopter.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, had the chance but didn't fancy it.

You're still getting up at the same time, even though you're not going to work.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False - sleeping pattern is quite erratic.

You fluently speak another language.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I can speak a few words of several languages but none fluently.

When you were a child, you did things just to please your parents.


----------



## hollydolly

*True -* I had little choice.... 

*You're going out somewhere today which will involve driving *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I have to walk everywhere.

You have air purifiers dotted about your home.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You started your spring cleaning


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't do anything as serious and official as "spring cleaning."  But I am planning to do some regular cleaning today.

You're planning to self-quarantine for as long as it takes.


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm....I guess true, but it is no hardship for me unless I need meds or food and I am forced out of the house. I was never a great personal socializer to begin with. Online is different.

I've seen evidence of price gouging in my locale.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I was expecting that to happen but shoppers will boycott any stores which take advantage.

You're an avid label-reader


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You prefer printing over cursive.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You  have a favourite tv show currently  ( and if so what ) ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx

True...911

You watched black and white TV?


----------



## Sunny

True. That was all there was, back then. 

You remember Uncle Miltie.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..never heard of your relatives.... ( seriously , no never heard of him much less remember him) *
*
*
*Beige is the predominant colour in your home *


----------



## Sunny

I'm afraid it is. My carpeting is beige, so is my sofa.

Uncle Miltie was before your time, Holly.  It's what we affectionately called the comedian Milton Berle, who was the earliest superstar with a regular weekly show (every Tuesday night) on TV.  He was pretty awful, but everybody was mesmerized by him.

Your teeth are all your own.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, what's left of them!

You would rather give birth than go to the dentist


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* I hate the dentist, but I had a 57 hour labour and an episiotomy with loads of stitches ...so no the Dentist wins every time... 

*You've got someone who can bring you supplies if you're self isolating completely indoors  *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are having a cup of tea at this very moment!


----------



## hollydolly

*True -*- I'm a Brit, I have tea on intravenous drip... 

*You're next trip away from home later in the year is already planned *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm not planning any major trips (unless something unexpected happens)

You're amazed at just how quiet the streets are  (I certainly am. I just popped out for bread and the only vehicle I saw was a police car )


----------



## hollydolly

*True ...I absolutely loved driving home yesterday, it was a complete joy, sooooo relaxing with no trucks or manic delivery drivers, or millions of cars  everywhere..

You're keeping a diary or journal  of these very tragic times*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have a collection of CD's, which you still enjoy playing.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You're catching up on all those little jobs you have been putting off


----------



## debodun

False

I like swimming


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- Love it, don't get enough opportunity unfortunately  ...

*You always carry a handbag/ (purse). or equivalent ..when you go out *


----------



## Sunny

False. I like pockets a lot better.

You're using social media a lot more these days.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have naturally curly hair.*


----------



## Sunny

True.

You like a cup of hot cocoa before going to bed.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You enjoy Spring time the most of all the seasons


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer Autumn...such wonderful colours.

You keep forgetting to water your house plants


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. but that said I just remembered in all of this I've forgotten to water  a little money plant on my kitchen window sill..I'll go and do that now.. 

*You face time your family members , or are in some kind of contact every day *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, thanks to Facebook, because all my children live abroad.

You collect knitting patterns


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Started your Spring clean up outside


----------



## debodun

Well, if you consider picking up a few twigs a cleaning up, then True.

I've ridden on a motorcycle (or in a sidecar)


----------



## JustBonee

True

Daily life really hasn't changed much because of the virus


----------



## debodun

True (the only real difference is I am not doing meals-on-wheels deliveries until further notice)

I've owned, or have owned, a luxury car


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't drive so have never owned ANY car...however, my dad once had a Plymouth Belvedere.

Your local supermarket now has demarkation signs everywhere


----------



## hollydolly

*True* to the luxury car Deb

*False *not really no...I wish they would, and then people would practice social distancing in the  supermarket queues etc.. 

*You've got some gardening done today or been out for a walk somewhere green and sunny... ( I have )..*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I had to wait in for a parcel

You enjoy making things


----------



## Sunny

True, when they come out right.

You believe the churches will be full on Easter Sunday (as our President said yesterday).


----------



## hollydolly

*False *  they're not permitted to be more than 10 people in any gathering.... ( anyway I think our churches are closed for the duration) 

*You think that we'll get another very hot summer *


----------



## Sunny

True

(For the women:} You have a favorite shade of lipstick that you usually wear when you leave the house.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Do you have a favorite time of day


----------



## applecruncher

True

You like to watch animal videos.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I'm a bit of an animal addict

You have pictures of landscapes on your walls


----------



## hollydolly

*False * 

*You dye your own hair *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't dye my hair and never have. I like its natural colour. (Haven't gone grey yet)

You often forget to put out your wheelie-bin


----------



## Sunny

I've never heard the term wheelie-bin, but I presume it's a trash can on wheels?  If so, I don't have to put it out, I live in a high-rise building, and the trash goes down a chute.

You are a classical music lover.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You read obituaries (online or paper) everyday.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes we call it a wheelie bin here in the uk  , Sunny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have friends who live in a high rise, and they have a chute... 

*False .*.I like some classical music but wouldn't say I'm a lover... 

*People who know you would describe you as Naive *


----------



## applecruncher

False - Never! 

You know exactly which utensils to use at a fancy dinner.


----------



## debodun

True....even I do.

I have more than one medical specialist doctor.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I see whoever is available

You have serious health problems


----------



## debodun

"Serious" may be relative, but *true* if you consider hypertension and NAFLD serious.

There is more than one protestant church in my community.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You have vouchers for a store that you now can't use *


----------



## Rosemarie

I'm ashamed to say I don't know! There is more than one Catholic church but I never go to church, so it's not something I think about. (Don't know if that's False or True)

You sometimes scare yourself reading medical books


----------



## applecruncher

False

You read obituaries (online or paper) everyday.


----------



## Sunny

True, in the paper. Stories about people's lives are sometimes very interesting.

You have a green thumb.


----------



## Rosemarie

True (or green fingers, as we Brits say)

You enjoy Mexican food


----------



## debodun

True....most kinds

I have a bird feeder on my property.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You also have a bird bath


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You iron sheets and pillowcases.*


----------



## debodun

False....I don't iron ANYTHING.

I think COVID will have run its course by Easter.


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually find what you want by shopping online.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

..for the second time...

*You have vouchers for a store that you now can't use *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (if you are referring to 'coupons' for discounts or price reductions)

If (ever) married you had a religious service.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..both times civil ceremonies
*You have a bucket list *


----------



## Sunny

False, though once I did make up a bucket list for travel. Cornwall won out; that was when I went on that wonderful tour.

You usually get the "diet" or "lite" version of most foods.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, except for soda...it's always diet

You excel at math and/or science*


----------



## Sassycakes

False

Your favorite place to visit is Japan


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You sit a minimum of 18 inches from your computer screen *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have donated blood*


----------



## applecruncher

True (blood donation)...quite a number of years ago.

You wish we were still in the 1980s


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I wish we were still in the 60s...so much was new and exciting which today has become commonplace.

You took part in the clapping yesterday evening


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. but inside our house not outside... ( my husband is still unwell) 


*You had eggs for breakfast this morning*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, just had toast

You wonder what else is happening in the world, besides the current crisis.


----------



## Sunny

True

If TP miraculously reappeared in your local market, you would buy only the amount you realistically need.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You have an ample supply of hand sanitizer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True .*.we made our own... 


*You have someone in your family who does your plumbing or electrics  for you, so you don't have to pay sky high prices to a tradesman*


----------



## debodun

False

I prefer cold cereal to hot.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer hot milk on my cornflakes, makes them all nice and soggy.

You spray perfume  on your artificial flowers


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*You have reed diffusers dotted around the house *


----------



## Sunny

What are they?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> What are they?


https://www.neomorganics.com/produc...lgPVxPDtowbkclGuvXEmzr40mTeEou3QaArWJEALw_wcB


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm suspicious of anything which might give off toxic fumes.

You use scented candles


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( although I have coloured pillar candles all around my livingroom , I don't light them) 

*You always save bubble wrap to use another time and don't pop it ..*


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You can play the piano


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You can sing in tune *


----------



## debodun

False. I couldn't carry a tune if I had a fork lift.

I like oboe music.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True!

You have blue eyes.*


----------



## debodun

True.


I know someone that plays the accordion.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- one of my sisters'.... 

*Your sofas are leather.... *


----------



## Sunny

False

You admit to liking carpeted floors.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You have an answering machine


----------



## hollydolly

True ... well it's an integral part of my landline, and also my mobile 

*You're typing while wearing gloves ( my hands are so cold today I'm wearing dayglo gloves to type ) ❄*


----------



## Sunny

False

Following up on Rosemarie's question, you have an old-fashioned answering machine rather than voice mail.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm cold but not cold enough to wear gloves

You cuddle a hot water bottle when you have a cold


----------



## hollydolly

*False...
 I have microwave heat pads...*

*You use heatpads for a painful back or knee *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like runny eggs.*


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!! *I like eggs thoroughly cooked, even the yolk. My mom said when I was finished frying an egg, it was like a hockey puck. My dad liked them runny on toast, though. I called them hockers on toast.

I keep a lot of photos stored on my computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*, with a Capital *TRUE.*.... I have over 70,000 stored 

*The first thing you will run out of, from your pandemic stocks, is Cleaning fluid... *


----------



## debodun

False. I think it will be fresh fruit. That is something you really can't buy in quantities to stock up.

When I first wake up in the morning (assuming morning is your wake-up time), I am raring to get going.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*.I do get up early in the morning but i"m very woolly headed for about an hour or so... 

*You would be willing ( or have already in the past)  to be a guinea pig  for a clinic testing a new drug... *


----------



## Sunny

False, unless I was desperate.

You would feel lost without your cell phone.


----------



## connect1

False


You would like a pontoon boat ride


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...I enjoy them often in summer but I never pass up the chance of one... ( hey @connect1 , nice to see you, hope you're well) 

*You always have supper in the evening...*


----------



## connect1

False (I eat when hungry, lol) (Great to see you @hollydolly , I'm doing well, staying in.)



You like to watch and feed ducks at the park


----------



## Sunny

True

You are "hooked" on at least one streaming series.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You've taken  up a new hobby during the lockdown *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You are running out of things to do


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I never have enough time for all the things I want to do

You forgot to change the clocks last night


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.. I forgot completely, until you said....  however my computer is telling me the right time and the radio controlled clocks in the house are at the right time, so I've just got to change the kitchen clocks.

*You have kept all of your old mobile phones *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I gave them all to charity (they get money from re-cycling them)

You always make sure you have spare ink cartridges for your printer


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Did YOU not change your clocks back a few weeks ago like us in Canada?


----------



## hollydolly

mike4lorie said:


> False
> 
> Did YOU not change your clocks back a few weeks ago like us in Canada?


It's spring forward here....

*True* about the cartridges...
  You're annoyed at people who are still flouting the covid-19 recomendations and rules


----------



## mike4lorie

False

are you starting your planting for vegetables?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Do you find yourself feeling more tired lately *


----------



## Rosemarie

False (funny you should ask that as I've been suffering the effects of a virus for over a year and I'm now starting to lose the constant tiredness)

Are you still suffering the effects of that sickness bug?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Is today going to be a Lazy day like here?


----------



## debodun

True - they are all pretty lazy lately.

I like green pea soup.


----------



## Sunny

True

I've been playing lots of old CD's.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

I've been thinking of baking something


----------



## applecruncher

True

You recently cleaned kitchen shelves/cupboards.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Listening to music on your Google Home of the 60's


----------



## hollydolly

*False  ( listen on youtube) *

*You had mashed potato  with dinner (or lunch ) *


----------



## Sunny

False

You've been outdoors today.


----------



## debodun

False - haven't been out since last Monday.

I love housework.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*.( i hate it actually)...but it's like showering whether you like it or don't you _have_ to do it.. 

*You like to make a big hearty soup that lasts for days *


----------



## debodun

True - I make a beef barley veggie that is almost edible.

I like carbonated beverages.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like your liquor mixed with something


----------



## Sunny

True, when I do drink hard liquor, which is rarely. I'm a wine lover. Mixed with nothing. 

You enjoy the spring-flowering trees, even this year.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You have fruit trees on your property


----------



## debodun

True - especially lilacs

I rarely eat out.


----------



## Sunny

Well, these days, that's certainly true! 

When you were a kid, you were athletic.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You took dancing lessons at some point in your life.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, we were taught dancing at school (country, Highland and ballroom)

You like to use scented writing paper


----------



## hollydolly

*False ..but I love patterned writing paper...*
*
You live in a home  on  a busy road...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, we get forgotten down here!

You can't remember the last time you wrote a cheque


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
*
*You talk on whatsapp a lot during the day to friends or family *


----------



## Sunny

False. Not whatsapp, but I use texting, email, zoom.com, and facetime for the same purpose.

You think the spelling of "cheque" is quaintly retro.


----------



## debodun

True, and quaintly British.

I always eat a balanced meal.


----------



## Sunny

False.

If you had art supplies, you would paint a picture right now.


----------



## debodun

False

My own cooking is usually better than restaurant food.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but I enjoy it more!

You actually enjoy doing the washing-up


----------



## debodun

False!!! My least favorite part of cooking. It always amazes me how many pots, pans, bowls and dishes are required to make a simple meal.

I am going grocery shopping this week.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, whatever the rules are, my cupboard is bare ( and I need hay for my pets)

You wear rubber gloves for household tasks


----------



## debodun

Depends. I did when I used to clean the cat litter box and when I clean the bathroom. Not because I fear germs, it is because of irritating cleaning products. For just swishing a few dishes in the sink, no.

I like to watch old movies on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*True  ( to the gloves always)....*
*
True to the old movies ( I prefer them to new ones) 
*
*You had pasta for lunch or dinner today...*


----------



## debodun

False

I've taken a bubble bath withing the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( I haven't taken a bath for more years than I can recall, I always shower) 

*You are friends with your neighbours? *


----------



## debodun

*False*. On one side is an apartment house and people come an go so much you can't get to know anyone. The other side are people my mom had trouble with around 10 years ago and there's a restraining order from them that also applies to me.

I have consumed an alcoholic beverage within the last week.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry about that Deb... no fun when you don't have decent neighbours...

*False *_..I'm  tee-total 

*You have a specific cup you always use for your coffee.. or tea*


----------



## debodun

True.

I make soup at home often.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- I specifically love Bacon , carrot, potato, and lentil soup...or Broccoli and stilton cheese 

*You dabbled in illicit drugs at some period in your life..*


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!!!! *Never wanted to get involved in that!

I like to eat shellfish.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- Love it .... 

*Your car is more than 10 years old *


----------



## debodun

True...almost 20!

I have more than one floor lamp in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *all my lamps are table lamps... 


*All the wood in my home is light and modern.... *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I love antiques and dark wood especially mahogany

You're having trouble adjusting to the new darker mornings


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. *

* You own horses*


----------



## Sunny

False

You are quarantined in your home, except for a few essential local trips such as food shopping and medical appointments.


----------



## debodun

Hmmm...I guess it is true although it hasn't impacted my lifestyle that much. Before the craziness started, I hardly ever left home unless necessary anyway. The only difference is I am not delivering meals until further notice.

I like classic art.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. mostly.*...depends on the artist... 

*You have more than one hobby which keep you busy most days *


----------



## debodun

True

I like Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## hollydolly

*neither true or false*... take 'em or leave 'em... 

*You've eaten chocolate today*.. or are going to...


----------



## debodun

False... I like chocolate, but it doesn't like me. I can eat it in small quantities, though. I am trying to find out what my tolerance is, but I avoid it if I can.

I take dietary supplements.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You have the latest model of Mobile (cell) phone *


----------



## Sunny

False. I have an 8.  I think they are up to at least 11.

You get a kick out of old-fashioned operettas.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You bake most pastries yourself (instead of buying).


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I used to when I had a family to cater for, but not now

You sometimes go to bed early just out of sheer boredom


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( I wouldn't be able to sleep) 

*You're doing most of your shopping online *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, trying but it's too busy

You get mountains of junk mail


----------



## hollydolly

*True... but fortunately not for the last few weeks since the virus took hold... 

You're asthmatic *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but I have allergies

You prefer to treat your own illness and only consult a doctor when all else fails.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do rest and sleep not take care of illness's


----------



## Sunny

Well, true and false. Certainly true for some illnesses, obviously not all.

You like walking outdoors when the weather permits.


----------



## debodun

False - too may body parts start to hurt when I do.

I like seltzer.


----------



## Sunny

True

Due to the pandemic, you are using a food delivery service'


----------



## debodun

False. I still schlep to the store when required.

I've been on a boat within the last year.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, if a little paddle-boat counts

You have a television in your bedroom


----------



## debodun

True

I always watch the evening news.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You wonder whether going abroad for holidays might be less popular in future.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..

You've got enough groceries stored so you don't have to shop for at least 2 or 3 weeks..or more...*


----------



## debodun

I think so. Plenty in the freezer for emergencies. Could probably go longer if I cut down. I am only eating 2 meals a day now because of inactivity.

I think the most scenic place in the world is Alaska.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You prefer winter to summer *


----------



## Sunny

True

You seem to be always making lists.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use your  local post office a lot *


----------



## Sunny

True, when things are normal, anyway. Not even sure if they are open now.

You liked to roller skate when you were a kid.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a sewing machine.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, in fact I have three!

You make your own face cream


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You get up early to tend to animals *


----------



## Sunny

False

You pay extra for the services of a "boutique" doctor.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I trust my own judgement

You use a dictionary to come up with new words on here


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, usually to check spelling.

You were pranked yesterday on April Fool's Day.*


----------



## debodun

Almost, but I caught on in time. Some on FB posted that our governor was going to ban all liquor sales in New York - like that would matter to me.

I have pet pictures on my computer or phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. ( on both)....


*You have an external Hard drive where you keep all your precious documents and photos stored and regularly backed up...*


----------



## debodun

True

I do my own yard work.


----------



## Sunny

False. The hi-rise I live in has a landscaping crew. 

You usually read the health and science section of the newspaper.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False. Don't read a newspaper.

You play the lottery regularly.*


----------



## connect1

False 


If you won the lottery you would move from your current location.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, absolutely!

You always have a stash of cards, birthday etc. ready.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-* ( I have a stationary cupboard where cards, wrapping paper, tape , ribbon etc are kept) 

*You enjoy factual documentaries about real life situations over dramas... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, real life is often more interesting than fiction

You are more critical of dramas these days, now that you're older.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* -with a Capital *TRUE..*..

*You would  enjoy dressing up in period costume?*


----------



## debodun

False

I know someone that's had gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*At some point in my life I've been transported to hospital in an ambulance *


----------



## applecruncher

True - ambulance to hospital 3 times for very different reasons, all frightening experiences.  

You assisted another woman with child delivery.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You have never had an operation


----------



## debodun

False

My favorite holiday is Christmas


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You've already got a stash of Easter eggs.


----------



## debodun

False

I was never inoculated for childhood illnesses like measles, mumps and chicken pox.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I spent a lot of time abroad so was inoculated against everything!

You prefer an electric cooker over a gas one.


----------



## debodun

False - I think gas cooks more evenly and it can be used in a power outage if ignited manually.

I have had no hardships since the COVID outbreak.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call a "hardship."  I have not enjoyed having my life come to a screeching halt, but other than boredom, am experiencing no real hardships yet.

I like typing text messages rather than saying them out loud.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I have an accent,  so sometimes recorders on phones and siri et all, can't decipher some words so I have to repeat them which is a Pain...  so it's easier to type... 

*Good question... 


same one to other people... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, one of the effects of solitude is that it affects your ability to speak coherently, so text is better and easier.

You're sorely tempted to visit all those places which are normally too crowded to enjoy.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

I'm getting out at least once day for a walk


----------



## hollydolly

*False , and I'm missing it a lot , hopefully well enough today to get out for a short walk kin the woods*

*Your doctors surgery (office)  has closed ( did I ask this before)?... our has and is only open for emergencies *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I have an appointment in the morning (I've just been sent a text to remind me,)

Your surgery also reminds you of your appointments


----------



## hollydolly

*True* (they send texts ) 

*You own a back-scratcher...*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, though I don't where it is. Like a shoe- horn, I know I have one but don't use it.

You own a boomerang


----------



## Sunny

False.

(About the back scratcher and the shoe horn, they are in the same limbo that my fly swatter is in.)

You find that you are enjoying classical music more than you used to.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You love being indoors


----------



## debodun

True - social distancing has no impact on me

I own an item of plaid clothing.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I love all things plaid

You have knitted one or more aran jumpers (sweaters)


----------



## hollydolly

True for me as well about the Plaid ( Tartan) I'm Scottish so I have my own tartan for my Clan ... I love tartan always have and would have it on my floors but o/h won't let me..

*False about the arran jumper* ...but I have had someone knit one for me.. (and it was in red rather than cream or white) loved that cardigan.. still got it...

You've worked  season Jobs when you were young .  ( not sure if it's called the same  in the USA ).. but a job for summer or winter seasons usually in a holiday /vacation area ..


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Is this the true or False Game?


----------



## Rosemarie

True
(I also have a clan name, holly and I'm at present doing a cross-stitch of my family's crest)

You wish they would bring back some of the old-fashioned sweeties


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are having a spout of tea


----------



## applecruncher

mike4lorie said:


> True
> 
> Is this the true or False Game?



 A few people persist in turning the Games threads into chat rooms


----------



## hollydolly

I have no idea what a ''spout of tea'' is.....

*So it's got to be False* 

*You're  happy trying to spoil everybody else's enjoyment*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm not that kind, but I think it's what others might be trying to do!!

Did you know that flour is now in short supply because so many people are making their own bread?


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I didn't know but I'm not surprised , fortunately I have some which I bought before the restrictions  thank goodness..

*Do you find yourself more exhausted the day after you''ve done some exercise than on the day you do the exercise ? *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but I'm very stiff unless I have a hot soak afterwards

Have you ever gone Youth Hostelling?


----------



## Sunny

False

You can usually get your cell phone to do what you want it to do.


----------



## hollydolly

*False,* not really...I usually have to ask hubs to help with something a bit more techinical  ( nice pic Sunny you suit blue) 

*You eat canned fish regularly... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True ...  just tuna though

Your favorite ethnic cuisine is Italian.*


----------



## debodun

False

I own more than one automobile.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I own more than one bicycle though

You miss having take-aways.


----------



## debodun

False - I seldom order food out.

I have more than 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Sunny

False. I actually went over to my closet to count them, and I own exactly 10.  Plus two pairs of slippers, which I didn't count as shoes.

You have enough TP to get by for the time being.


----------



## debodun

True - I am about 90% done with the current one on the roller, after that I have 8 rolls. Good thing I bought a 12 pack last purchase. I am also being more conservative in how much I tear off each time.

There are a lot of feral cats in my neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You get mad at people ( even silently ) who don't follow the Pandemic  rules.. *


----------



## Sunny

False.  Everybody seems to have their own level of rule-following on this.

You loved ice skating when you were young.


----------



## debodun

False

You live withing half a mile of a fire house/station.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*You've had a partner who was a fire-fighter or a police officer  ? *


----------



## RubyK

True (A railroad cop)

You try to get out in the fresh air each day.


----------



## Sunny

True

You can remember train travel back when you were a kid.


----------



## applecruncher

Their own level of rule following.  Yeah.  
Ha! That's cute.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, they were steam trains then

You have had a ride on a steam-boat


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You see an end nearby for Corvid - 19


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You enjoy fairgrounds *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You like cup cakes


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

* You enjoy listening to Irish  fiddle music...*


----------



## Sunny

True.  

You like bagpipe music.


----------



## JustBonee

False

You have a Farmer's Market nearby


----------



## debodun

True - from early June to mid-October. It's not a huge market, but it's so close, if there wasn't a bend in the road, I could probably se it from my house.

I've worn panty hose withing the last month.


----------



## Rosemarie

True (though we call them tights)

You're looking forward to wearing summer dresses


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

* You have farms with livestock nearby ... *


----------



## debodun

True - rural upstate New York. Mostly Holstein cattle farms.

I keep reference books near my computer.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are having trouble thinking up any more questions to ask in this game.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, there are things I would like to ask, but am afraid of offending someone (cultural differences)

You get confused by the different meanings of words.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Do you remember everything you said you would do today.


----------



## hollydolly

* I know what you mean Rosemarie, but I think if we preface the question with a ''no offence meant caveat'' people might realise we're not trying to be offensive.. and after all... anyone who doesn't want to answer needn't answer, these questions are only open to people willing to answer.. *


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( to sassy' s question )

*One of your favourite TV shows is on tonight *


----------



## Sunny

True, if you want to count Jeopardy, which I watch most nights. Otherwise, I watch only On Demand and "streaming" channels such as Netflix, so everything is "on" all the time, whenever I want to watch it. It love it; it's easily worth the few dollars every month.

You have taken part in online social media, virtual visits, etc. such as Zoom and FaceTime.


----------



## hollydolly

* True & false* Not zoom... but face-time  ( hubs does zoom conferencing for work) 

*It's get noticeably hotter every day this last week or more  where you live *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, but the forecast is cooler weather at the week-end

You enjoy going for picnics (normally, that is)


----------



## hollydolly

*False *..I've never enjoyed picnics ( I sit happily in the pub garden tho' having lunch ) 

* You have neighbours who are flouting the  family/friends visiting rules during this lockdown*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I saw my neighbours friend yesterday, standing a few feet away from her front door and cooing at the baby.

You're getting rid of all the books you know you'll never read again.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I've already donated those, and kept the one I know I will always read again and again, plus I have my kindle too ..

*You are a natural redhead *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one pierced ear, maybe two.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You wear lots of rings *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...One on each hand

You have freckles*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, in the summer I get freckles

You used to have a problem with acne


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..never  , I was fortunate in that way when I was a teen.. 

*You're still in touch with people from school *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, so many people I have known in my life, but none I'm in contact with now

You regularly attend re-unions


----------



## debodun

True

I like barbershop quartet music.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You have an old-fashioned record-player


----------



## debodun

True - I have a couple of electric phonographs that plays 16, 33.3, 45 and 78 RPM records. I also have an old wind-up victrola that only plays 78s.



I have several sleeveless dresses.


----------



## Sunny

True, both of them formal, with matching jackets.

You have enough TP in your home right now.


----------



## debodun

True - I am almost done with one and I have 8 remaining.

I like Brussels sprouts.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *...luv 'em...so I have to be careful how many I eat,... 

*You still own vinyl records from your youth ? *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, got rid of them all when I moved house

You enjoy doing embroidery


----------



## debodun

False - I don't do any handcrafts

I prefer coffee to tea.


----------



## Sunny

True, very much so.

You tend to be skeptical about popular medical theories.


----------



## hollydolly

*Can't say true or false to this because it depends what it is ...


You have a hobby that can still make you money now you've retired *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, my sewing and knitting could be used to make money if I chose

You are restricted as to footwear because of problems with your feet


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have more than 3 email addresses.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You never use your real name on chat sites


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

* Your computer mouse ( if you have one ) is green *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, it's black

Do you scream when you see a mouse?


----------



## Sunny

False, not the computer kind, anyway,  

You get a print newspaper delivered daily.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I buy it in the shop

You went to church this morning (Good Friday)


----------



## debodun

False - the fellowship I attend did not have one this year, but will be having an Easter service outdoors.

It's windy where you are today.


----------



## Sunny

True,  very. 

You are at least getting some projects done in the house.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, clearing out kitchen cupboards, and finding things I'd forgotten I had!

You are wondering what else is happening in the world?


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I'd love to get some other news... 

*You have gained weight in the last few weeks *


----------



## debodun

False - I weighed myself on April 4th and found I'd lost 3.5 pounds since March 7th.

I take more than one OTC dietary supplement.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, but I try not to get obsessive about my health

You have stopped writing proper letters in case you pass on the virus.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've had a   family friend  die of the Covid-19 virus* ( we did today )


----------



## debodun

False, and I don't know anyone infected (to my knowledge)

I have more than 3 living cousins.


----------



## hollydolly

*True -* have very many more than 3....  

*You had a favourite aunt or uncle....*


----------



## applecruncher

True (aunt & uncle)

You recently treated yourself to a homemade dessert.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, a stodgy pudding and custard

You always eat sweets while watching tv


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You know the names of every member of the Kardashians *


----------



## Rosemarie

False (who are they?)

You are disinfecting your money at the present time


----------



## Ken N Tx

False (No gots any)

You are watching your diet


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I always watch my diet

You're wondering where all the money is, since no-one is spending any.


----------



## Sunny

False. 

(About disinfecting money, does anybody actually do that?  How long do they think the virus lives on hard surfaces?  I've heard of money laundering, but c'mon!)  

You are becoming nostalgic about the old days, when the news was filled with a variety of topics.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You have a box of tissues  on every side table in your home... *


----------



## debodun

False - my nose rarely runs.

I like guacamole.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...don't even know what it is

You put out food for hedgehogs


----------



## Rosemarie

Sunny said:


> False.
> 
> (About disinfecting money, does anybody actually do that?  How long do they think the virus lives on hard surfaces?  I've heard of money laundering, but c'mon!)
> 
> You are becoming nostalgic about the old days, when the news was filled with a variety of topics.


I suppose it does sound strange but, yes, we have been advised to disinfect our money. When you think about how many people touch it, it's good advice. Many shops are now only taking card payments because they don't want to handle money. Our new bank notes are coated with plastic so easy to wipe clean.


----------



## debodun

Ar you talking about money laundering? LOL

Food for hedgehogs - not specifically hedgehogs, but sometimes I throw out fruit & vegetable trimmings for anyone that wants them.

I took part in at least one Easter egg hunt as a child.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...that's a new custom imported from America

All your books are arranged in alphabetical order


----------



## debodun

False - that sounds like an OCD behavior.

I clean my residence regularly.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.I took part in Easter egg hunts when I was a child over 50 years ago....

*true * I put out food for hedgehogs we have mealworms for them...

*true *my book are arranged in alphabetical order... 

..and *True,* I clean my house very regularly... 

*You use your phone to take photos... *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have a cell phone.

There are a lot of feral cats in my neighborhood.


----------



## Sunny

False, I guess. I've never seen one.

You manage to get out nearly every day, just for a walk if nothing else.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't go out unless necessary (like to shop or pick up mail), but that's BAU for me.

I sometimes put honey on or in other food items.


----------



## Rosemarie

True...I eat a lot of honey

You have police regularly patrolling your area.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*Your favourite take-away food is Chinese... *


----------



## debodun

True

Would you let a friend or relative use your washing machine if their's was broken?


----------



## hollydolly

*True *...of course, if they were a friend or relative... 

*Do you prefer to pay to have old things repaired rather than buy new ? *


----------



## debodun

True. I go by the saying "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without."

I had a scrapbook when I was younger.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I still do

You used to get your favourite annual at Christmas


----------



## hollydolly

*I got one once*... it was the Bunty or the Mandy... do you remember those ?...  my siblings got the beano , and dandy and topper etc.. .. but I recall only one Christmas that happened.. 

*You like battenberg cake *


----------



## Rosemarie

Good guess, true!

You still get your milk delivered


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I regularly get grocery orders delivered, including milk, but not from a specialized dairy provider.

You have milked a cow.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live near  or on a farm..... *


----------



## Rosemarie

False-ish...not on a farm but there are several farms in the area (mostly sheep)

Have you ever been chased by a chicken?


----------



## hollydolly

*True ..yes many times 

You have  visited a Mosque *


----------



## Rosemarie

True-ish again...I've never been inside but have watched from the doorway

You prefer brown bread


----------



## Sunny

True

You regularly use zoom.com or one of the other online social media.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You have tried on-line dating


----------



## debodun

False, although many years ago I looked at Yahoo when it had that option. I filled in my prefereences and hit ENTER and it told me there was no man within 100 miles that fit that description. LOL

I ate candy on Easter.


----------



## Sunny

If you mean today, true. My usual one-bite Dove dark chocolate with almonds mini.

You still pay for some things by check.


----------



## debodun

True - medical co-pays, taxes.

I've ridden in a hot air balloon.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( i have a friend who owns one but I would not feel safe going up in it) 

*You prefer to be small fish in a big pool to a big fish in a little pool *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer to have the pool to myself


You used to go the swimming baths just because you had a crush on one of the lifeguards.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You had an area you and your friends always met to hang out as kids


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You're spending a lot less than you usually do *


----------



## Rosemarie

False,  I'm spending more (those of us who have a bit to spare have an obligation to keep the economy moving)

You make regular donations to a particular charity


----------



## debodun

False - I don't currently, but there are several mentioned as beneficiaries in my will.

It's raining today where you are.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

It's windy where you are...


----------



## debodun

True - very!

I don't like raw onions in a tossed salad.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You prefer brown bread more then white bread


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You use olive oil in your cooking


----------



## debodun

True - sometimes.

I like green olives.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You like pickled onions


----------



## debodun

True - although I seldom have them.

My first car had standard transmission.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....don't know what that means, I know nothing about cars


You use binoculars to spy on your neighbours


----------



## debodun

False, I use a telescope ... (just kidding). My mom was a great one for that, but as long as they aren't making loud noises, I don't care what my neighbors are doing.

I can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have caught a fish at least once in your life.


----------



## debodun

True - many.

I've paddled a canoe.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've taken a long train journey *


----------



## debodun

Depends on what you consider long. If around 200 miles, then true.

I have more than one large tree on my property.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You have a nice garden patio set *


----------



## debodun

False

I have a police scanner radio.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
You eat onions in various guises with most meals *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like some of my Jujubes, maybe the black ones


----------



## Rosemarie

True...and black jelly babies! (that's a sweet by the way, before someone complains)


You used to like old-fashioned Spangles


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( I never like spangles) 

*Your favourite TV show is on more than once a week*


----------



## Sunny

True. No such thing as being "on" in this day of TV streaming. Everything is on all the time.

You are getting used to buying everything (practically) online.


----------



## hollydolly

we still have terrestrial tv alongside digital where actual newly filmed and recorded  episodes  go out on specific days...only the repeats go out on other days on other formats !!

*False.*..I still buy as much online as always have , no more no less than before...

*You play games online along and or  with other people aside from this forum *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...it's one addiction I admit to!

You are suffering from shoulder pains because of the unusual amount of time  spent sitting with a laptop


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You are enjoying a nice cup of tea right now


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*...you're waiting for a phone call or a text from someone specific  today *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...I'm waiting for yet another delivery notice

You always use napkins at meal-times


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.. disposable ones.... 

* You have efficient fans or AC  to cope in your home if we get another very hot summer *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Will we be reconnecting with Family by summers end


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I'm sure we will...in the meantime, thank God for the internet!

You wonder how truthful the news reports are.


----------



## debodun

True - I suspect yellow journalism on some.

I like lima beans.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You collect commemorative tins


----------



## debodun

True- if they depict cats, kittens or vintage advertising.



I have a neighbor who is is frequently puttering around their house or yard.


----------



## Rosemarie

Not sure what puttering is, but I'll say False, 

You sometimes buy a magazine just for the free gift


----------



## debodun

Definition of putter around: to spend time in a relaxed way doing small jobs and other things that are not very important.

False - I don't but ANY magazines for any reason.

I have a favorite fragrance.


----------



## Sunny

True, but probably not what you mean. I'd say it's fresh bread baking.

About "putter," some columnist wrote an article about puttering around the house, and he mentioned that it's one of those wonderful words that you seldom hear any more. 

You miss baseball.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- Baseball really  isn't a sport here except in school playgrounds and it's called rounders... 

*You have lots of fleece blankets in your home over the couches... or armchairs *


----------



## Sunny

False. I have one, on my couch.

OK, for the residents of the U.S. or Canada:  You miss baseball.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False!

You prefer crispy chocolate chip cookies, rather than soft ones.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I once broke a tooth on a cookie so dip them in my tea first


You prefer your tea in a proper tea cup rather than a mug


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish...I use a mug but it's a China mug... 

You still wear a watch every day *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False  Not since I retired in 2008

Do you walk/text at the same time?


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. I always stop and stand out of the way of everyone else if I have to take a call when I'm out.... 

*You've always got a book on the go to read....*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, absolutely....I would much rather read than watch tv.

You always have a sewing/knitting/ embroidery project on the go


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## debodun

False - I used to. Now I don't have the patience.

I know how to play contract bridge.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You like Dixieland jazz.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...I only like Kenny Ball's type of jazz

You have hot chocolate at bed-time


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...chocolate keeps me awake 

*You're a fan of biographies *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, especially autobiographies


You enjoy horror stories


----------



## hollydolly

*False - *

*You're  going out for a walk or some kind of exercise every day during this crises..*


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I'm exercising at home (waiting in for deliveries every day)


You have hedgehogs in your garden


----------



## mike4lorie

False, But my Son and Daughter - in - law have 2 as pets

Are you miss having family and Friends around


----------



## hollydolly

*I have hedgehogs in my garden..we feed them mealworms... 

True *to missing family & friends...

*Gloriously sunny here , is it sunny where you are ? *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you still getting out for walks


----------



## hollydolly

*True... we're lucky to live in the countryside...*

*Same question*


----------



## Sunny

True, I would lose my sanity otherwise.

You are hooked on at least one streaming TV series (Netflix or other).


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm reading a book series right now

You always have a cup of tea round about now


----------



## debodun

True - I drink tea throughout the day, but stick to decaffeinated after 2 pm.

I know how to play chess.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...  *

*You like boardgames *


----------



## debodun

False- in general. I did as a kid, but for some reason I find them inane now, except maybe chess.

I still have several analog (i.e. not digital) clocks in my residence.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, 

You have several objects made of crystal


----------



## debodun

True

I am or know someone who is a member of AARP.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You wore a uniform for most of your working life *


----------



## debodun

False, unless you consider a lab coat a uniform.

I've seen flowers blooming already.


----------



## hollydolly

True, and they're in my garden too , in fact they first lot are dying off, and the new ones are poking through....








You clean your house every day from top to bottom during this pandemic


----------



## Sunny

False.

You're still wearing pretty warm winter clothes for the most part.


----------



## debodun

False - I am wearing what I usually do.

I read newspaper comic strips.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You read People's magazine


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You save coins.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( well not save them exactly just drop them in a Jar)....

*You're usually in bed before midnight*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a friend who drives you crazy, but you love her anyway.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have any friends


You live close to a school


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like to take out Chinese


----------



## Rosemarie

False, a Chinese has never asked me out!


You regularly buy fish and chips


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've bought something online in the last few days *


----------



## Sunny

True (That's the only way I buy anything lately).

You are taking advantage of this enforced isolation to do some needed at-home stuff. Not only housework, I mean anything you can do at home.


----------



## debodun

False

I live withing a mile of a post office.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish, it's about a mile and a half away!

You have a gas stove.*


----------



## debodun

True - LP gas.

You have a hedge on your property (assuming you own your own property).


----------



## Rosemarie

False, there is a fence.

You find you're reading far more than usual.


----------



## debodun

False - the local library is closed until further notice (no surprise), so I've been stretching out reading the book I have out on loan. They have waived overdue fines, thankfully.

I have more than three houseplants.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have/had a (platonic) roommate.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False,

You hate being alone


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have plants on your kitchen windowsill *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, including herbs and greenery for my pets


You have lots of gardening books


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- all our gardening is done instinctively 

*You get  snail mail in your letterbox /  postbox most days *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, mostly in brown envelopes!

You love looking through catalogues


----------



## hollydolly

*True-* although I haven't looked through any for years except supplements . 

*You've had a parcel delivered today *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You drink your coffee/tea and eat breakfast while playing these games...


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( tea yes, breakfast no) 

*You're diabetic ?*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you going out for a drive today?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...(weather isn't all that great) 

*You cut your own hair *


----------



## mike4lorie

Bald

Do you still use curlers in your hair at night?


----------



## hollydolly

Still?... I've never used them so *False...

Do you always wear sunglasses when you go out in the sun..*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Is the sun shinning there today?


----------



## Sunny

No, unfortunately.

Do you write yourself lots of little reminder notes?


----------



## debodun

False.   What do I have to do.......what was the question?

My residence had white siding.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...don't know what you're referring to.

Does it seem sometimes that we are not all using the same language?


----------



## debodun

True - Brits have a different vocabulary from Americans on some things.

This is siding (perhaps you call it cladding):



I have more than one type of pet (i.e. cats and dogs, birds and fish, any combo of pets).


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...no pets

One or both of your parents are alive.*


----------



## debodun

False - dad's been gone quite a while, but he passed fairly young (61) in April 1983. Mom's been gone 13 years this past November. The only close blood relatives I have alive now ar 3 cousins on my dad's side and 5 on my mom's side. All aunts & uncles and their spouses on dad's side have passed. I have three aunts by marriage on mom's side.

I get a newspaper every day.


----------



## hollydolly

( yes you're right Deb we call it Cladding)

*False*  ( about the newspaper, I read it online)

*You pay your bills online *


----------



## Sunny

True and False.  Some of them.

You have had success getting grocery orders delivered.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't order groceries online.

I know most of my neighbors.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've been a contestant on a TV show *


----------



## debodun

True - as a child.

I like lemon tea.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You enjoy quiz shows on TV...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, not any more

You feel the quality of tv shows has deteriorated


----------



## hollydolly

*True- overall...*

*You think people should be able to visit the beach during the Pandemic lockdown*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, so long as they keep a certain distance, and people tend to claim their own little bit of a beach anyway.


You have been scuba diving


----------



## debodun

False, unless snorkeling counts.

I am eating more than usual these days.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but I'm struggling to resist the urge!


You're making a list of all the things you are going to do when  this is over.


----------



## debodun

False - this thing hasn't impacted me that much except I am not delivering meals-on-wheels. Pretty much doing what I'd be doing anyway.

I lived with my parents until I got married (assuming you got married).


----------



## hollydolly

*True - well one parent anyway... 

You've got all the food you need for at least 2 or 3 weeks stocked up at home... *


----------



## debodun

True - I could manage if I started digging in the freezer.

I've made a long distance phone call withing the last week.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( the other way around, my daughter made one to me from Spain on my birthday) 

*You like flavoured milk *( I'm drinking Banana milk shake atm)


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, but as a kid I did

Your first airplane ride, if any, was as a child under 12 years old.*


----------



## debodun

False - never been in an airplane.

I both come and brush my hair.


----------



## hollydolly

*true _ use a wide tooth comb, and I use a brush...*

*You always went abroad on vacation when you were younger *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I had a nomadic childhood and never actually went on holiday


Your front door is bright red


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*The news of the Lock-down riots in Colorado and in France is making you anxious*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, makes me despair of human nature, people are so selfish


You enjoy experimenting with different coffee


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You read the paper everyday


----------



## hollydolly

*true *- online only....

*You like BBQ gatherings/parties*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are going to miss getting togethers this year?


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( sadly it looks very much like that) 

*You play music when you want to calm yourself from anything stressful ... *


----------



## debodun

False

I've been shopping for clothing within the last month.


----------



## Sunny

False

You fondly remember certain games from your childhood.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I see children today playing the same games,,


You are alarmed by all the chains and 'Closed' notices everywhere


----------



## debodun

False - not really. I have what I need for now.

My favorite subject in high school was English.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, (though I went to grammar school, not high school)


You have never committed a crime


----------



## debodun

False - although I have not committed armed robbery, I have probably gone over the speed limit a few times (although not ticketed for that), but I did get a ticket twice for not coming to a full stop at a stop sign.

I take more than one OTC dietary supplement.


----------



## Sunny

Deb, I doubt that those automobile infractions count as "crimes."  If they did, we would all be criminals!  

Dietary supplements:  False

You  like your computer better for email and Youtube than your phone.


----------



## debodun

Well then, I guess I haven't committed a crime worthy of prison. LOL. And for the next question:

True - since I only have a land line phone.

I like to do hand crafts.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have more than 1 bathroom.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your favourite flavour in a chocolate box is Coffee.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, 

You use a sugar substitute


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*In normal times, when out shopping you usually stop for coffee at a cafe *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, only if on a day shopping trip with my daughter


You enjoy sitting outside a pavement cafe, people watching


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..one of my favourite things to do wherever we travel in the world....

*Your children were born before 1975....*


----------



## Sunny

True.

You are at peace with the fact that life may never return to "normal" in your lifetime.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, they say it's an ill-wind, and I am actually benefiting from the current situation. (sorry if that offends anyone)


You are very knowledgeable about the history of your local area.


----------



## debodun

True - I live in a VERY historical area. In fact, there's an historic marker on my property (photo). It started rusting a few years ago and I tried to paint it but didn't match the colors very well. The "Blockhouse" is just up the street which is a local landmark (next photo). My mom belonged to the local historical society.

Also, I made two Web pages about local history regarding Civil War hero Colonel Elmer Ellsworth and the Revolutionary War Battles of Saratoga.




I like broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..love it...

*One of your children or grandchildren followed you into the same career...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, they are much more tech-savvy than I ever was


You see history being repeated.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *-  in some ways , 

*It's hot and sunny where you are today as it is here.. *


----------



## Rosemarie

True-ish...it's warm and sunny...there's a strong easterly wind keeping the temperature down.


You've already had to start watering your garden, even though it's still only Spring


----------



## hollydolly

*True..absolutely.*..it's hasn't rained for 6 weeks apart from one slight shower.. and it's been hot and sunny . so the hose has gone on several times..

*You like blue cheese.... *


----------



## debodun

False. If I want moldy cheese all I have to do is look in the fridge. LOL


I like to do handcrafts.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*Your parents were musical *


----------



## debodun

True - my dad was, anyway. He played guitar and like to sing little ditties. Mom took piano lessons as a child, but I never saw her play. (BTW - that little tyke is not me, it's my uncle).


I like rhubarb pie.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* -I hate rhubarb...  ( great pic btw) 

*Are you wearing PPE ( mask etc) when you leave the house*


----------



## debodun

False - not when I leave, but when I arrive at my destination I put it on - mandatory now here in New York state.

Some of my neighbors still go to work.


----------



## Sunny

Yes. I have a couple of good quality masks coming in the mail, but in the meantime I'm using a crummy paper mask that my son got at a Chinese restaurant (!)  and a bandana one that I made. I hate it. I just walked a little over a mile, and my glasses kept fogging up, and I could barely breathe!

P.S. Deb's question just appeared.  About the neighbors going to work, true. But not too many of them.

Do you dress differently when it's just you at home?


----------



## debodun

I heard that if you clean your glasses with shaving cream, they won't fog up.


----------



## hollydolly

*True I dress differently when home alone.. 

False *I haven't heard that about shaving cream 

*All your wall light switches are chrome coloured...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have lace curtains at all your windows


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*You've had your clothes stolen off your washing line at some time..*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but I have had my knickers stolen from out of the airing cupboard!

You have noticed that there are fewer 'homeless' people since the lockdown started.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. we don't have homeless people ..or should I say we don't have _noticeable _homeless people around here

*It's a glorious day again here , I've been in the garden doing a few jobs,  the birds and butterflies are everywhere ,a neighbour further up is cutting their lawn,  for me it's a halcyonic day.. do you enjoy spring better than any other season? *


----------



## Sunny

Yes, in this area spring is by far the most beautiful season, pleasantest temperatures, lots of flowering trees, etc.

Rosemarie, somebody said that the Americans and the British are two peoples separated by a common language. So...

You can tell me what an airing cupboard is.


----------



## Rosemarie

(An airing cupboard was where the hot water tank was stored. Clothes were put there after laundering just to make sure they were dry before being put away. These days of boilers have made airing cupboards non-existent)

False, to hollydolly's question, I prefer autumn.

You have a rocking chair on your porch (verandah)


----------



## debodun

False, but I have one inside.



Your local grocery store sells already cooked chickens (and/or parts) and fish.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*( well the local large supermarket not the local small store... )

@Rosemarie , I still have an airing cupboard despite having a gas water boiler elsewhere in the house  which is what we use on a daily basis  to heat hot water and GCH  .  We store all the towels and bedding on the shelves in there..I still have a large  hot water tank in there too and immersion heater.

*You've lived in your house for over 30 years... *


----------



## debodun

True - since 1975.

I have more than  50 apps on my phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... (I'm very choosy about what I put on my phone) 

You eat fruit or something with fruit in it ( not wine). most days...*


----------



## debodun

False - my diet is atrocious. They say eat 5 servings of fruits (or veggies) a day. With me is more like 5 a month. I bought a bunch of grapes and they turned into raisins in the fridge before I got around to them.

I am not looking forward to a hot, muggy summer.


----------



## Sunny

True. I never look forward to that, but I usually get it.

You have replaced some of your in-person games with online games.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've been given a compliment in the last few days...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I was called a misfit by my neighbour!

You're relieved that rain is on the way


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Are you not wanting more sunshine?


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..( and we have glorious sunshine predicted for today again..and for the rest of the week, but rain is needed , and is forecast for next weekend...) 

*You're getting lots of decorating or otherwise long awaited jobs done during the lockdown*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like sunshowers


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You live in a large town *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you are close to stores


----------



## Rosemarie

False,
(what are sunshowers?)


You grow sunflowers for the birds


----------



## mike4lorie

sometimes

you watch the sun come up most mornings


----------



## hollydolly

(sunshowers are when the sun is shining and the rain just comes down without any cloud being around) 

*False*... to the sun coming up...

*You bake your own bread *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you have a happy hour at 4 pm?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, some of it (to the bread)


You often cook a double lot of potatoes and use the extra in baking.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you like watching the sun go down


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

(True to the potatoes btw)

*You often shop in Charity or second-hand stores*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

Do you use these new meals in a box you can order on the internet?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, 


You try to buy from farm shops when you can.


----------



## mike4lorie

Always

You have lots planned for today


----------



## hollydolly

*False... This is supposed to be a rest day for me today, and go  for a walk... 

You enjoy brazil nuts *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, my mother used to love brazil nut toffee, not keen myself


You like liquorice


----------



## hollydolly

*true - but only very occasionally...*

*You buy cut flowers*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

Have you ever tried pennies for shims under your toilet?


----------



## hollydolly

I have no idea what that means ^^^^^


----------



## mike4lorie

Have you tried making your own household cleaners?


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..made the last lot of hand sensitizers myself.. 

*Do you always use a nail brush to scrub potatoes*


----------



## Rosemarie

True (glad you know I'm not the only one)

You use a knife to peel potatoes not a potato peeler


----------



## hollydolly

*True ,*  a very sharp knife, so I only thinly peel... (just can't get the hang of potato peelers)

*Your sofa /armchairs are  leather ? *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Did you know you should sharpen your spade shovels!


----------



## hollydolly

*true... *

*Are you a pedant ?*


----------



## debodun

True

I like fruitcake.


----------



## Sunny

Meh.

Bad weather forecast this weekend where you live.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, it's going to get cooler, but nothing dramatic


Your bones ache when there's a storm on the way.


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm...sometimes

I like turnips.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You  prefer to eat alone when you're at home? *


----------



## debodun

True, but that's not a choice for me.

I usually buy designer items.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*... sometimes, but only very occasionally, and not super expensive designer , ....  I like Hobbs

*You spend a lot of money at the garden centres.... *


----------



## debodun

False

I like tater tots.


----------



## hollydolly

I haven't got the first clue what a tater tot is.....


----------



## debodun

They are like bite-sized hash browns or latkes.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like other potato foods (chips, baked potatoes, mashed, fries, etc.)


----------



## Rosemarie

True, potatoes are very versatile


You like kippers


----------



## debodun

False, but I had an uncle that doted on them.

My main beverage of the day is coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- Tea... 

*You've had carbs for dinner today*


----------



## debodun

True...what else is there?  LOL

I'd make a good stand up comic.


----------



## hollydolly

* Truish.*.. I used to do it years ago in the pubs and clubs ,  believe it or not..but it was joke telling rather than off the cuff comedy ..everyone loved it.. 

*You wish you lived in another part of the county or even a different part of the country *


----------



## Sunny

False. (I think you meant "even a different country,"  right, Holly?  

I like it here, but it would be nice to be able to live part of the year in other locations.  I used to fantasize about having a different home for each season. It went something like this:

Spring:  Washington, DC area or England
Summer:  New England (Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket), or the Pacific Northwest of the US
Fall:  Vermont
Winter:  New York City

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly

No I meant a different part of the_ Country _, Sunny.... for us in the uk  that might be moving from England to Wales, or Scotland or Northern Ireland or just another county in England for example... from here in the south east  to move to Cornwall in the west country... ... for you in the USA that would be a different state... 

*true* I would love to move to a different part of the country... to  Ireland (where my grandparents are all from ) , or  back to my roots in the highlands of Scotland.. but because both of those places although beautiful,  get a lot of rain, I would like to stay here in this area of England during summer, but just move one county East and be near the sea... where my husband was born and raised.. 

*You have someone living above you ?*


----------



## Sunny

True

You usually keep your computer in the same place, even if it's a laptop.

About that county-country question, living in another part of my county would just mean moving a few miles away.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Thinking of washing the car tomorrow?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have a car
(hollydolly, I have ancestry from Ireland and Scotland too and have lived in both countries, but the Lake District would be my choice of residence)

You always have a big party on your birthday


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemarie.*.I'm Scottish Born and raised, to the Irish settlers who came over to Scotland during the potato famine... (I've never visited the Lake district, although I've seen it on TV and in pictures, absolutely glorious place)  too many tourists for me to want to live there tho'...

*False *- about the party.. 

*You have a favourite child *


----------



## Sunny

False, they are all my favorite.

You still like to dance.


----------



## hollydolly

*true *_ I dance every day in the house... except if my knee is playing up, and even then I dance in my chair while sitting listening to youtube faves... 


*You would be happy to travel a long distance  on a coach...  (Bus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## debodun

False. I never was one to like travel. I am an A#1, dyed in the wool, charter member of the homebodies.

I've flown a kite.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, something I often did as a child


You've travelled in a horse-drawn caravan


----------



## debodun

False

You've been horseback riding at least once.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*.I have never been on a horse in my life..( which is surprising for someone who is actually a bit of a daredevil and tried most things at least once )...  and also the horses are in the fields surrounding my house belonging to my neighbours and I go and feed them , and talk to them, but I've never wanted to ride one.. 

*You were in foster care as a child*


----------



## debodun

False

I've read the Bible through.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.well most of it...

*You've been watching sport on TV today *


----------



## debodun

False...with few exceptions I'm not a sports fan.

I was a cheerleader in high school or college.


----------



## hollydolly

*False -* there was no such thing in the schools in my country back then (not sure if they have them even now tbh)  we used to watch them on American TV shows tho'..


*Do you own antique jewellery*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You collect elephants


----------



## debodun

True - some cameos I have are antique.



I own exercise equipment.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. just some dumbbells, some  resistance bands, few exercise videos..that type of thing, nothing major.. yet !

*False* - to the elephants

*You use  a cane or a walking stick sometimes... *


----------



## debodun

False (although I did have a walker when I broke my leg 12 years ago - that was temporary).

I get a newspaper delivered to my house.


----------



## Sunny

True

You collected something when you were a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*You're watching Tv shows you wouldn't usually watch *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I've virtually stopped watching tv


You buy a tv magazine every week


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. *

*You still listen to the radio.... *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Looks like rain today


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. Glorious sun.. 

*You'll eat chocolate today *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, must have my daily fix, and there's a gorgeous chocolate gateau in the fridge


You have a pack of tarot cards


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- my o/h used to have some years ago...

*You can play Bridge...*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Bacon, sausage and eggs this morning for breakfast?


----------



## Sunny

False.  I had waffles and bacon.

You have the newer compact fluorescent light bulbs now in all your lamps.


----------



## mike4lorie

Have LED Lights throughout the house

Going to have a quiet day?


----------



## debodun

True - I hope.

I have made an inventory of my home's contents.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

It's a feet up day?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, because I like to have a proper Sunday


You wonder if those old trolley buses will be brought back into use.(less pollution)


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You have  impatience with ignorance *


----------



## Rosemarie

True if ignorance is due to lack of knowledge.


You are aware that often words are mis-used


----------



## hollydolly

*True -- oh so True 

You have pictures on the walls in your kitchen *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you hearing the crickets yet at night... I have a very funny and true story about crickets... I'll have to share one day...


You have very old peonies on your property!


----------



## Rosemarie

False, only old weeds that still come up each year


You never smacked your children


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You prefer tap water


----------



## Rosemarie

(as opposed to bottled water?) True, 

You use a water filter


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like lemonade


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and lemon tea


You hate ironing


----------



## hollydolly

*TRUE!!!!!! 

You miss going to the gastro  pub  and sitting in the pub garden on a sunny day*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, not part of my lifestyle


You are planning to hold a huge party when life gets back to normal


----------



## Sunny

False

You are managing to take care of some at-home chores that you normally don't have time for.


----------



## mike4lorie

True, At this rate, I might be able to enjoy the summer

Do you walk with friends yet, 7 feet apart...


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.

*One of the first thing you'll do when the lockdown is over is go to the hair salon *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Sitting outside, soaking up some sun


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( it's just started to rain at last yeaaah) 


*Traffic in your town increased significantly in the last few days *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, it's still quiet, though my neighbours are going out in their cars just as much as usual


You live close to a river


----------



## hollydolly

*True..( depends how close you mean)...I'm within 15 minutes walking distance from small rivers, canals  and streams... 


You studied for a degree at University *


----------



## RubyK

True. B.A. in English

You plan to cook a quick meal for supper.


----------



## Sunny

False. Just finished eating it.

You have recently found a new electronic game that you enjoy playing.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....*

*Will you tell us if you've found a new game to play what it's called so we can all play it  *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...don't play electronic games

You've seen a member of the Royal Family in the flesh.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have a large mirror over your fireplace


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

* You have candlesticks and candles on your mantelpiece... *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've eaten squirrel


----------



## hollydolly

*False *
*You've worked on a farm... *


----------



## debodun

False

I like yogurt.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have ice-cream with apple pie


----------



## hollydolly

*False..I don't eat apple pie...

You are pleased to hear that the recycle centres are re-opening this weekend *


----------



## Sunny

Neither true nor false.  (We have had no interruption where I live.)

You use a countertop toaster oven.


----------



## debodun

False

I love a rainy night.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( as long as I'm not going out)..*

*You still enjoy a food or drink that was a fvaourite of your mother...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, we didn't even like the same chocolates!


You have novelty tissue boxes


----------



## Ruthanne

True

You brush your hair every day


----------



## Rosemarie

True, it's the only way it will lie flat!

You use an electric toothbrush


----------



## hollydolly

*False *
*
*
*You wear glasses for distance *


----------



## mike4lorie

Wear Trifocals, went from NO glasses to Trifocals

You have a favorite cup every morning for your coffee


----------



## hollydolly

*True * ( well I have 2, one is pink the other lemon but they're the same design ) 

*Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie

Nope

Do you wash your car rather than take it through the car wash?


----------



## debodun

False - I don't wash my car using either method. A heavy rain takes care of it.

I consider myself a lazy person.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, 


There is a street market near you


----------



## Sunny

False

I have plans for normal activities later this year.


----------



## debodun

True....one can always PLAN.

I like seafood.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You still have old shoes


----------



## debodun

True

I would work as a volunteer.


----------



## hollydolly

*true-*  and until the lockdown still was doing a little bit  ...

*You find older people less polite than the  younger generation ..*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you still kick a can?


----------



## Sunny

Good heavens, no!  

You are able to breathe OK with a mask on your face.


----------



## mike4lorie

Nope

Do you still have a tea party with the kids?


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...  *

*You got to church on  Sundays *


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have not been baptised


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- ( there's a reason why perhaps I'll tell that story one day) 

*You're very politically aware*


----------



## debodun

False - my interest in politics are jokes and voting on Election Day.

I like garlic.


----------



## Sunny

True, in reasonable amounts.

You don't let the rain keep you indoors.


----------



## debodun

True - if I have to go out, I do it regardless.

I exercise every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* - although I should...


*You're reading material is more fictional than factual *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Raining there


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*Same question *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Ever have brown beans for break/lunch


----------



## hollydolly

*False* (never even heard of them) 

*You wish you'd never taken retirement *


----------



## debodun

False - I spent 38 years waiting for it and when I did, I never looked back.

I am comfortable speaking in front of a large group.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> False - I spent 38 years waiting for it and when I did, I never looked back.
> 
> I am comfortable speaking in front of a large group.


* Mine was 48 years working ....and that was with taking early retirement..I'm still not officially old enough to retire even now...*


----------



## hollydolly

*True* - to the question... 

*You speak to at least one family member most days by some electronic method*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

It is important for you to talk to at least one sibbling per day?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your parents were divorced.*


----------



## debodun

False - they stayed married for 31 years until my dad's passing.

I like mushrooms on pizza.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have served in the military.*


----------



## debodun

False

I do handcrafts as a hobby.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're  a good pool player...*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You were born 500 miles (805 km) or more from where you currently live.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, England is a small country


You would class yourself as an extrovert


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You're a fan of Elvis Presley.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have solar panels on your roof


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You have some white in your hair


----------



## Rosemarie

True, just a little


You wear thermals when the weather is cold


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are still wearing gloves on the colder days


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and a woolly hat, it's quite chilly


You always make sure you have a spare loaf of bread in the freezer


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Relaxation day today?


----------



## debodun

True, for the most part. I did have to go to the post office to get my pension check and drive to the bank to deposit it. Since they are only open at the drive-thru, there was a line backed up at both lanes (first of the month, you know). Took a while - the only glitch in my day so far.

I like to watch old sit-coms on TV.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You took music lessons as a child.*


----------



## debodun

True - clarinet

I eat a lot of chips.


----------



## Rosemarie

True (fries, that is)


You have a cookery book handed down from your grandmother


----------



## debodun

False - my maternal grandma wasn't a very good cook. I don't know if she even had a cookbook. My paternal grandma was a better cook, but I didn't get anything from her.

I like raw onions in a tossed salad.


----------



## Sunny

True, especially the red kind.

I am planting seeds this month.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You went shopping for groceries today and stood in a queue of masked people ....*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I did go shopping for groceries but there was no-one wearing masks.


You have been watched by a policeman while out for your daily walk.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*The sun is shining on you today... and you plan to go out*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Maybe wear shorts today


----------



## Sunny

False

You have experienced at least one Covid-19 symptom.


----------



## debodun

False

I have a bird feeder.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have an idea for a book


----------



## debodun

False

I've ridden on a Ferris wheel.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* -  both as a child at the Carnival every year and also on the London Eye on my 60th Birthday 

*You have visited and enjoyed Disneyland/world *


----------



## debodun

False

I like coffee black.


----------



## hollydolly

*False
You  wear jeans most of the time *


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm....do you mean in public or in my house? True if going out, false when I'm in.

I have a lot of houseplants (more than 10).


----------



## hollydolly

I"m trying to count them in my head.. I think 9    .. so *False...

Your  first proper  romance was before you were 15 *


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy watching old movies.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You wear bright red lipstick.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, hate red lipstick!


You are keeping a diary of everything which is happening right now


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...online Diary... with pictures..


*You think the lockdown should be lifted to open shops like Zara and Ikea, as they've done already in Austria ...*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I think garden centres should be the first to open, then hardware shops. 


You're planning a big shop when restrictions are lifted


----------



## debodun

False - my needs are small and simple.

I feel energetic and refreshed when I first wake up in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I'm a night owl, so I'm like a slug in the mornings.. 

*You have a favourite take-away type of meal..burgers/chicken/ kebabs/chinese etc.. and if so what is it *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't get take-out much.

There is wallpaper in my residence.


----------



## hollydolly

* True *- On one feature wall only...

*You have an annoying neighbour... /s*


----------



## debodun

True - don't get me started....

I've had a pet other than a dog, cat or bird.


----------



## Sunny

False, unless you count the fish tank we once had. But, can you really consider a fish a pet? 

You watch the streaming channels now more than regular network television.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You had chicken for dinner  today *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...pork

You have a tattoo...or two.*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You find tattoo's attractive?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I think tattoos are vulgar


You prefer small, delicate jewelry, rather than big, chunky pieces


----------



## Ruthanne

False, I like both if tastefully made

You like shrimp cocktails


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You enjoy entertaining


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. I prefer to be entertained.. 

*You prefer vertical blinds to horizontal ...*


----------



## Sunny

False. The vertical part came with my condo, and I kept them up, as they seemed to be brand new, but I don't like them. They keep getting caught in each other, and some of the little plastic connectors have broken. I plan to replace the blinds ASAP. Can't do it now, I'm still quarantining.

For the coffee lovers here:  You have a particular brand and type of coffee that you prefer.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like potato salad


----------



## debodun

True - if it's made properly with lots of veggies (except peas) and not much mayo. The worst I ever had was when a bunch of us from work went on a picnic. Somebody brought PS and it was just huge chunks of underdone potato doing the backstroke in diluted Miracle Whip. Yeeccchhh!

I take in stray animals.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...   not had to in a while but yes we've done it many a time...*

*You're favourite tv show is a soap...*


----------



## debodun

False - I could never get interested in soaps. I have enough of my own problems without worrying about fictitious people's.

I've ridden on a tandem bicycle.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, never had the opportunity


You have had several operations


----------



## mike4lorie

true

You like pasta salad


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You are looking forward to the lockdown being lifted..*


----------



## Sunny

True

You wear a mask when you are outdoors walking alone.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't understand the words "walking" and "outdoors". LOL. Anyway I only put on my mask when I go in a public place.

I've flown in a plane or jet within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*true....


You post regularly on another forum *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You're getting used to not going out


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. ( I'm chomping at the bit to get going further than my own area) *

* You have outstanding hospital appointments..delayed due to the pandemic *


----------



## Sunny

Fortunately, false.

You are getting really tired of hearing about nothing but this virus every time you turn on the news or read the paper.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, there is obviously nothing else happening in the world (I do wonder what we are not being told about)


You have a juicer and make your own fruit juice


----------



## debodun

False

I prefer black olives to green olives.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't like any olives


You make your own lemonade


----------



## debodun

False

I am always honest.


----------



## hollydolly

*Not always , I'm not  a saint, I tell the occasional white lie ... but I'm more honest than most people I know.*

*You've travelled to more than 5 countries outside of your own... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You love looking through travel brochures


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You look at Pinterest for idea's for decorating


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You drink  at least a litre of water a day *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like butterscotch candies


----------



## Sunny

False

You think the new kind of socializing, via Zoom and other apps, is generally a blessing.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your temps are more than 30c ( 86f ) today *


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!! *With few exceptions, the temps here have not gone much above 70 - they've been in the low to mid 50s for highs for a while.

I prefer creamy salad dressings to vinegarette.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You wear a copper bracelet


----------



## debodun

False

I like cheese on apple pie.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I like cream on apple pie


You like cheese and pickle sandwiches


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..( but  co-incidentally I  had to make some  today for hubs) 

*You're at your mental sharpest in the mornings *


----------



## debodun

False

I go grocery shopping at least once a week.


----------



## jerry old

That's not fair, someone has responded to Holly's question while I was mulling an answer (#1993).

Now I have to respond to # 1,994
No
Certifiable is always used in a positive sense?


----------



## hollydolly

jerry old said:


> That's not fair, someone has responded to Holly's question while I was mulling an answer (#1993).
> 
> Now I have to respond to # 1,994
> No
> Certifiable is always used in a positive sense?


Jerry...answer anyway.....I do that sometimes...


----------



## jerry old

Holly, I would responded to your question about-are you sharp mentally in the morning?
I still mulling, can't resolve the answer, is it yes or no...
how about maybe? perhaps?  could be?  ask my wife/husband?

Question like that confuse old people.  We become aware that some of our brain cells have gone missing.
I'll think on the question a day or two, get back at you.

In the meantime I'll answer my own question:  Are the connation's to certifiable always positive.

Ha, I know the answer...well, maybe not, I need to think.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> False
> 
> I go grocery shopping at least once a week.




*False* ( currently around every 2 weeks... ) 

*You think that the first lockdown restriction lifted should be  for dentists.. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lol, false!

You have dimples.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. one of my sisters got the dimples.. 

*You have a desktop computer with a large flat screen monitor *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are they opening Hardware stores there like they are here today?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, at least I don't think so


There have been more police patrolling your area recently.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You use a stick hoover ( vacuum) *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you take sugar in your coffee or Tea?


----------



## Rosemarie

True if you include coconut sugar, not ordinary sugar


You have more than one vacuum cleaner, for different jobs


----------



## debodun

True - I have a Panasonic canister upstairs and a Kirby upright for downstairs.

I know someone that collects knick-knacks.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, me!!


You collect souvenirs whenever you visit somewhere new


----------



## Sunny

True

You will celebrate Mother's Day differently than usual this year.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, we had Mothers Day already


You wear kaftans in hot weather


----------



## debodun

False

I like Kool-Aid


----------



## Sunny

False

I have played golf at least once.


----------



## debodun

False

I've attended at least on high school reunion.


----------



## Sunny

True

I've had my house repainted within the last 3 years.


----------



## debodun

False

There's a convenience store within 2 miles of my residence.


----------



## Lashann

*True

You have a vegetable garden*


----------



## hollydolly

*False .. not  any more..*

*Your house is on a Bus route...*


----------



## Sunny

True

You've been sleeping more than usual these days.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...( I'm having trouble sleeping) *

*You  order your groceries online *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a hood on your winter jacket.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You always hang your coat in a hall cupboard, not on a stand.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You have more than one spare bedroom*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, all my rooms are fully used


You have a room set aside as a hobby room


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Is you garden in front or back yard


----------



## hollydolly

*errrm (true or false)?... ....I have both.. front and back... 

You married before you were 21...*


----------



## Sunny

True

You are finding it hard to think up new questions for this game.


----------



## debodun

True

I have a real painting (not a print) in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You've heard your weather is going to change dramatically in the next few days *


----------



## debodun

True - last Saturday it was near 70, this Saturday - snow.

I eat a balanced diet almost every day.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have neighbours who play loud music.


----------



## debodun

False - at least not for now. Back in the 70s and 80s it was terrible here.  Dogs barking and late night pool parties were other big noise polluters here around then. My parents had to take people to court who though the noise ordinance didn't apply to them. Even then they fought it.

I patronize my local library.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. haven't been for a while tho', because I usually buy books now..or download them to my kindle.., the libraries now are not the quiet places they once were.. 

*You have ridden on a tram *


----------



## Sunny

What's a tram?  

Assuming it's a bus, a trolley, a monorail, or a cable car, my answer to all of these would be yes.

You have had a lot of dental work done.


----------



## hollydolly

Tram


----------



## debodun

False - aside from some fillings and grinding down sharp edges.

I like roller coaster rides.


----------



## RubyK

True~ That was my favorite amusement park ride when I was younger.

You love to play cards.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, just solitaire
(they still have trams in Blackpool)


There is a miniature railway near you


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I know about the trams in Blackpool...

*True...there's a miniature railway a short drive  from here *

*You've ridden pillion on a powerful motorbike *


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, and loved it!


You have taken part in an archaeological dig


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( I have always wanted to tho') 

*The predominant colour in  the room you're in right now ,  is  beige or a variant *


----------



## debodun

False - it's regurgitation green.

You own a boomerang. Here's mine:


----------



## Sunny

False

You remember buying bubble gum for a penny.


----------



## debodun

True



I use a lot of ground black pepper in my food.


----------



## Rosemarie

True...(and I have two boomerangs)


You keep up to date with the crime in your area.


----------



## debodun

False - what crime? I read the police blotter in the weekly rag and about the most heinous crime is getting tickets for operating a vehicle with a suspended license or registration. Once in a blue moon somebody gets nailed for violation of a restraining order or malicious mischief.

I have most of my family photos on my computer now rather than a photo album book.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer to keep old photos in an album.

(deb, you're lucky to live in such a peaceful neighbourhood)

You have false teeth


----------



## debodun

False on the falsies. Not yet, anyway.

I read the comics in the newspaper.


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*I always remember why I walked into a room*


----------



## debodun

False - it is getting really bad. Sometimes I have to re-trace my steps and then sometimes I will actually remember.

I could make a dress is I had to.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...with a capital FALSE..I'm completely inept at those type of crafts... *

*You wear sunscreen whenever you go out in the sun *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You remember how much candy you could buy as a child for 25 cents


----------



## debodun

True - I could buy out the local mom & pop store for $1, now that wouldn't even get you a "fun size" candy bar.

I've been scuba diving.


----------



## hollydolly

*False _ my daughter has many times tho' I would love to do it in the future  if we get to visit  somewhere beautiful like the great Barrier reef... *

*Ever sky-dived ? *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, doesn't appeal to me


You travel by private jet (if so, who are you and what are you doing on this site?)


----------



## mike4lorie

False

did you travel by balloon lately?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, not recently no


You have used a hang glider


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You regularly in normal times, travel by train...*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've gone on a journey by bus?


----------



## debodun

True

I like molasses.


----------



## Sunny

False. Don't think I've ever tasted it.

You still get choked up while watching the Circle of Life scene in The Lion King.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, never seen it (I bought the DVD but didn't watch it, gave it to a charity shop)


You still enjoy the old cartoons, Tom and Jerry etc.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I haven't seen any in a long time but *yes* if I saw one I'd enjoy it 

*You prefer city holidays to beach holidays... (vacations) *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You curse and swear like a drunken sailor!*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

If you burn yourself, you would swear!


----------



## Rosemarie

False,


You are starting to have a problem with your hearing.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

The sky is blue today


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. but it's very windy...

*You listen or read the news several times a day *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Is Boris ok now?


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( if you mean his health)...

*You are deeply interested in Politics..*


----------



## debodun

False. My only interest in that are jokes and voting on Election Day.

I know how to play contract bridge.


----------



## Sunny

True. Although these days, I get to play it online at bridgebase.com instead of the real thing.

You have at least one framed college degree on your wall.


----------



## debodun

False. I have diplomas, but don't display them.

I know how to play chess.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You love word searches.*


----------



## debodun

False - I think they are one of the biggest wastes of time. You don't learn anything from them. At least with crosswords you might learn a new word.

I perfer spicy brown to yellow mustard.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You still read the Bible


----------



## debodun

True. I've read it through several times and still use it as a reference book.

I prefer pie to cake as a dessert.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, as dessert


You're always meticulous about washing fruit and vegetables


----------



## debodun

True - I always wash fresh fruits and veggies unless it is somehing like bananas or oranges where you peel off the outsides. You don't know who picked them, how they've been handled before reaching the store or who's touched them in the store or where those hands have been.

I've owned more than two dogs .


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You cook more in your microwave than you do on the stove *


----------



## debodun

Hmmm...I'd say about equal.

Same question to next responder.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*Your first job on leaving school was the job you held the longest *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, just 2 years

You have a dishwasher.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You like toasted sandwiches


----------



## hollydolly

*No* ( not particularly) 

*You enjoy science fiction *


----------



## debodun

True...some of it is thought provoking.

I like violin music.


----------



## Sunny

Sure, if it's good.

You sometimes enjoy rereading books which were old favorites.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I'm doing that right now...re-reading a particular favourite of mine. I'm so glad I kept all my books.


You had a professional interior designer decorate your house for you.


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!*

I can't resist cute kittens.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, oh so true!!


You have a collection of stuffed toys


----------



## debodun

True - cats mostly.

I like onion soup.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* but it doesn't like me...

*It's colder where you are today than it has been recently *


----------



## debodun

False - it's been around the same temps for a while.

I can read music.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You watch the Olympics on the telly.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, just the opening ceremony


You know how to run up a flag.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have recently restocked the larder. (That's what I just got back from doing. Highlight of my week.)


----------



## debodun

If you mean more than a week, then false. I have to go soon.

I loved gym class in school.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.... 

You had to do gym in Navy knickers...  ( we did. ! that was the worst part, having to play hockey on the field in front of the boys technical classes.. in just knickers, and school blouse)  *


----------



## debodun

False - not knickers as I understand the term, but we did have "uniforms" like this:



I put sour cream on baked potatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

Knickers..being ''underwear''.. ..wish we'd had something like your outfit Deb, at least it covered you.. 

*False* to the sour cream...

*You only enjoy dark chocolate rather than milk.. or white *


----------



## debodun

False - while I _prefer_ *dark* to the other varieties, I will eat any of them to my tolerance limit.

I like black licorice (liquorice).


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like those black licorice pipes


----------



## Rosemarie

True, 


Do you remember gob-stoppers?


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you take a bus anywhere these days!


----------



## Rosemarie

No, rarely travel on buses




Do you jog?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Can you walk to downtown from where you are?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, just a short distance


You park out of town when shopping, so you don't have to pay charges.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fales, don't have a car and when I did I never did that.

You eat strawberry shortcake.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

 You have a Bus Pass for the city Bus near you?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*Is your car due for it's service? *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have a car


All your kitchen appliances are insured.


----------



## hollydolly

Well they're all included in the house contents insurance so , *True...

You have family members who are furloughed from work *


----------



## Sunny

True

You belong to a wine club (wine delivery), or have done so in the past.


----------



## debodun

False - not into wine or any alcohol for that matter.

I've bought a car within the last 5 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *
*
Since the lockdown, you're wondering if you'll ever need your car again... *


----------



## debodun

False

I like green grapes.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You're going to eat Beef for dinner tonight.. ( I've just had a full roast beef dinner ) *


----------



## debodun

False. Haven't decided, but it will definitely NOT be beef.

I like to watch the night sky.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*.and I have an app on my phone  that when pointed at the night sky  that tells me the names of every star that I can see ...., and some that I can't...

*You've dyed your hair many times in your lifetime *


----------



## debodun

False - Never. What you get is what you see.

You have naturally curly/wavy hair.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*.  ( although I had curly hair when I was a toddler)... 

*You would volunteer in some capacity during the pandemic and lockdown , if you were asked.... *


----------



## debodun

False - why expose myself or others to unnecessary potential risk, especially if it isn't my regular thing to do?

I have several wall calendars in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.not even one....

*You spend a lot of money on good quality prescription specs *


----------



## Sunny

Only too true.

You find it difficult to breathe when wearing a mask, but wear one outside anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

*True .... *

*You've been to a Safari park... *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, but have been to a proper game park (in Africa)


You still have some of those old cine films.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...*

*You still have a VCR *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You still have a 8 track in your car


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You like wearing lipstick?


----------



## mike4lorie

Ummmm... False

Have you had to cut the grass yet?


----------



## Sunny

False. I live in a hi-rise and never have to cut the grass.

You like colder weather better than hot/humid.


----------



## debodun

Very true. I cannot tolerate hot, humid conditions well.

Your parents were at or closer in age than 5 years apart.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, there was just 2 years between them


You are allergic to nuts


----------



## debodun

False - thankfully.

I like angelfood cake.


----------



## Sunny

True, though I like devil's food better.  (Chocolate is always better, that's a fact of life.)

You are going out for a walk today.


----------



## debodun

False - not if I can help it.

I like anchovies.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have birds nesting in your garden *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You have got caught in the rain before and gotten soaked?


----------



## debodun

True - many times.

I could paint a realistic picture.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have an addictive personality *


----------



## debodun

False - only to a few foods.

I've written articles that were published (local newspaper editorials count).


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- first time was when I was around 12 years old...

*You keep all your medication in a particular  case or box *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You still have a rotary dial telephone?


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( I used to buy them up , collect and restore them and sell some of them on auction sites , so I still have a few that I liked most and kept for myself.., and they work digitally too due to my husbands electronic aptitude , ...although I don't use them they are beautiful ornaments ) 

*You remember when paper money was much larger *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

Remember when smoking was socially acceptable?


----------



## debodun

True - and it wasn't that long ago.

I sometimes wonder what my neighbors are doing?


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

I could care less what our neighbours are doing?


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your home is mortgage-free.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

True, just.

You tried smoking a cigarette before in your younger days?


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You are tee-total*


----------



## Aunt Marg

False (LOL... had to look up what it meant, Holly)! 

I drink so little I might as well be tee-total.

You are a vegetarian?


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( my husband is a Vegan tho' )

*You're an early bird not a night owl *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True!

You live by a strict time and schedule format in your home?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you like to go to A&W?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, might help if I knew what it is!


You used to open all the cereal packets so you were the one who got the free gift.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*, I would never have been allowed to do that as a child 


*Do you enjoy walking around antique stores *


----------



## Sunny

True. (I wonder how many of those stores will survive?) 

You can remember using phones with a rotary dial.


----------



## applecruncher

True...black phone, rotary dial

You remember riding in a convertible with top down


----------



## hollydolly

*True *-

*You can still remember your first phone number when you were a kid...*


----------



## debodun

True  -  MO4-7142

I like horseradish.


----------



## hollydolly

*False - * I actively dislike it... 

*You prefer walnuts over peanuts *


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You add nuts to salads?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*The 70's is your favourite music decade *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True & false... the 60's wins me over, then the 70's.

You had a hula-hoop as a child?


----------



## debodun

True - a lime green one. I was never very good at it, though.

I receive more junk snail mail than important mail.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You have an electric shredder that you feed all of your junk mail into?


----------



## debodun

True - I "rescued" it from my aunt's house when I did her estate. I've used it quite a bit since then, especially anything with my address or account numbers on them that I don't save for tax records.

I like bagels.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You use kosher salt in your cooking *


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You use sea salt in your bean salad recipe?


----------



## debodun

False - bean salad...yeecchhh!

Rain predicted in the next three days in your locale.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I don't have a bean salad  recipe  

*False.. No rain 

You're having chicken for dinner tonight *


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You're just like Popeye, and love spinach?


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You're barbecuing tonight?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your  stairs creak *


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't have stairs.

You like puzzling movies with convoluted plots.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I lose interest quickly if it's too complex


You keep tripping over the little mat by your door.


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You enjoy removing your outdoor footwear on a mat, then tracking through the entire house in your stocking feet that are now soiled from stepping and standing on the footwear mat?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm better organised than that!


You have bikes cluttering up your hallway.


----------



## Ruthanne

False, nothing in the hallway here..

You have eaten avocados before.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True, and hated them!

You have eaten escargot before?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and grown a plant from the stone


You prefer cooked fruit to raw.


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You like smoked sausage?


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You like kippers.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True!

You love calamari?


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like Lobster?


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You're suffering from Cabin fever*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, just a numb bum


You are surprised at how much you've learned since this lockdown started.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*... I'm already a know-it-all... 


*You disinfect the surfaces in your home every day  *


----------



## debodun

False....you're funny, hollydolly.

You have a welcome mat at your front door. I hope not like mine:


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. but if I had a Coir mat it would be one of those ^^^^^ 

*You prefer to use Microfibre dusters, rather than  traditional yellow dusters for cleaning *


----------



## Sunny

What's a traditional yellow duster?  

My answer would be neither. I use swiffers.

You have been sleeping later than usual since the lockdown.


----------



## debodun

False - the key words being "since the lockdown".

I like houses with dormers.


----------



## hollydolly

Traditional Yellow duster @Sunny .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@debodun .. Que ? .I don't understand the question


----------



## debodun

They are windows that stick out on the second story. This is a house with dormers:



What do they call them over there?


----------



## hollydolly

They do call them dormer windows here... but read your question  again it kinda doesn't makes sense...  ( I houses with Dormers)

If you meant 'like' then

*True.*. I do like dormer windows

*You have more than 14 stairs inside your home *


----------



## debodun

True - 16 to be exact.

The property on which my house (or residence) sits is an acre or more.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a colorful, stylish mask.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I can't find any anywhere... I wish I could, I only have plain ones 


*You have to take a sleeping pill before bed *


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You like a night-cap before bed?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, don't wear night-caps


You enjoy fancy dress parties


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- I hate them...

*You sleep more than 6 hours a night *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, except when I'm ill


You feel your household would fall apart without you.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes*.. and it would.. 

*Your favourite authors tend to be fiction writers *


----------



## debodun

True - I like a good mystery story especially if it involves forensics.

I like flavored seltzers.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

I like soft Icecream


----------



## debodun

True. Soft ice cream...mmmmmmmmm. Too bad it's so expensive. At the local dairy bar a large vanilla or chocolate cone was $5 the last time I got it. Other flavors are even more (they also have raspberry and coffee). Also if you want a special cone (like waffle) or toppings, it could end up costing almost $10 for an ice cream cone. For that I could buy a steak. Here's a street view of it. I guess they have to charge more for upkeep of the big cone on the roof.



I like lilacs.


----------



## hollydolly

Why so expensive @debodun ?  

*True - I like Lilacs...

You often  nap in the daytime *


----------



## debodun

False (unless I am ill)

I often fall asleep with the TV or radio on.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You were an only child ? *


----------



## debodun

True - for all practical purposes. I did have a younger brother that died when he was 5 days old. That traumatized my parents so much they never tried to have (or prevented having) any more children.

I live on the main street in my community.


----------



## Sunny

True

You've been watching a lot more TV than usual lately.


----------



## debodun

False

My computer is over 3 years old.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You love a cup of hot chocolate with mini marshmallows in it?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, that would be too sweet for me


You have a cuckoo clock


----------



## Aunt Marg

False (too much bird poop to contend with)... 

You have a grandfather clock?


----------



## debodun

False. I do have a cuckoo clock, though, but it doesn't work.



I like a lot of frosting (icing) on cake.


----------



## Aunt Marg

What a shame, that's a beautiful clock!

True!

You like the little coloured candy sprinkles on your cake/icing?


----------



## debodun

False (in general).

I could eat a vegan diet for a week.


----------



## Aunt Marg

False! 

You could go without dessert for entire week?


----------



## debodun

True -and I have.

There are firearms in my residence.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You wear a cowboy hat when you use them?


----------



## Rosemarie

False,


You keep a baseball bat by your bed


----------



## Aunt Marg

False

You use an extra pillow between your legs to help lessen the stress on your lower back when sleeping?


----------



## Sunny

False

You are starting to go out and mingle with people.


----------



## debodun

False. Nothing different about that. LOL

I've seen tulips already.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You live in a brick house?


----------



## debodun

True

I drink more than 3 cups of coffee a day.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You make a special Sunday dinner every week?


----------



## debodun

False...hardly ever.

I like ice tea on a hot summer day.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like riddles and brain teasers.


----------



## Aunt Marg

True

You wear dark sunglasses on a bright, sunny day?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and a sunhat!


You sunbathe in a bikini.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your hair is its natural color.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a valid passport.*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Your car needs an Oil Change


----------



## Lashann

False -  just had it done

You like reading Historical fiction novels


----------



## Rosemarie

True, very much so


You love studying maps


----------



## Sunny

False. I do use them a lot, though I wouldn't use the word "love."

You get a print newspaper delivered to your home every day.


----------



## debodun

False

I like grapes (if a certain variety, specify)


----------



## Rosemarie

True, black ones especially


You have never eaten asparagus


----------



## debodun

False - I like it. My mom used to make asparagus on toast with melted cheese on it, sprinkled with paprika.

I like malt balls.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I think...is that the same as maltesers?


You start the day with a glass of lemon juice.


----------



## debodun

False

I would make a good police officer (disregard age and health).


----------



## Pink Biz

*False!

You have seen Fleetwood Mac in person.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You have told a lie to avoid going to a party*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and to avoid going on holiday.


You hate it when others try to force you to do things.


----------



## mike4lorie

False (they can try)

Do you like to cut the grass?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I cut grass with scissors, easier than using a lawn-mower


You wish you could afford artificial grass


----------



## applecruncher

False

You take a nap everyday.


----------



## Sunny

True, mostly.

You enjoy old fashioned, film noir movies.


----------



## debodun

False (in general)

I usually have have a vegetable garden.


----------



## Kaila

False.  I would love  to , if I could!

I have flowers in bloom, outdoors.


----------



## debodun

True - wild ones, violets, ground ivy and the pervasive dandelion.

I once had a job that required driving (not counting to and from).


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I've never learned to drive


You started off as an apprentice.


----------



## debodun

True, if you also mean an assistant.

I can do square dancing.


----------



## Sunny

True

This is a little morbid, but:  I would prefer cremation to burial.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. I think... 

*You often shop at a farm shop/store.. *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I would if I could but although there are farms nearby, none has a farm shop.


You have crystals dotted about your house


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've been put on hold for medical intervention for another issue while the Pandemic is taking priority with Doctors.*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you know if now is an alright time to split up some Hostas?


----------



## Rosemarie

True, the growing season is just starting, they will be able to establish themselves easily.


You have a hedge around your property.


----------



## debodun

False

I am allergic to bees.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You use a hi-lighter pen on things you've written down to show they're important *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't think I've ever written anything important enough to highlight. LOL

I like hamburgers where the condiments and seasonings are put in the meat before cooking.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Have you tried those cheese smokies on BBQ yet?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You practice meditation*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, although meditation takes many forms


You have wind-chimes on your porch


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You pay a lot for your reading specs..*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have reading specs...I take my specs off to read!


Is it very windy where you are today?


----------



## debodun

False

I've been to a cemetery in the last 6  months.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You do a crossword puzzle every day.


----------



## debodun

False - I used to love them, now I find them quite tedious, especially the large ones.

I like cheese on apple pie.


----------



## Lashann

False - I like cheese on other foods though

I am definitely a morning person


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!*

There are lilac bushes on my property.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

(i do a crossword puzzle every day  too) 

*Your favourite colour is Blue *


----------



## debodun

False - its' Lincoln green. LOL



I like lemon cake.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You prefer older movies to newer genres*


----------



## debodun

True - in general.

I buy brand name shampoo.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
You always FF through the commercials*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False-ish, maybe half the time

You had a pen name when you were younger.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. ( you mean a pet name ) ? *

*You had/have older siblings*


----------



## Sunny

False

You have grandkids or great-grandkids


----------



## Lashann

True

My favourite season of the year is spring


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a second home *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are planning a vacation this summer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False - our summer holiday has gone away  for 2020...*

*You'll spend time at your local beach this year *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You've used crutches at some point due to an injury


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You're already making plans for Christmas


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Will you be shopping today?


----------



## debodun

False

I have or had a blood or by-marriage relative in law enforcement.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, none in my family


One of your relatives was a secret agent.


----------



## debodun

False - that's a secret.

I've owned a foreign car.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a keen sense of smell.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..extremely keen... ( it can be a curse) 


*You've had  the dreaded CV19*


----------



## debodun

False, and I don't know anyone that has, but then my circle of acquaintances is very small.

I eat pasta frequently.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. maybe once every couple of months

*You enjoy street food ?*


----------



## debodun

False.

My favorite flavor of ice cream is vanilla.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your eating meat for dinner tonight *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm vegetarian


You'll be having a full roast dinner tomorrow (Sunday)


----------



## debodun

False.

I sometimes feel guilty in the presence of clergy or law enforcement even if I've done nothing wrong.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. (  I understand police but _clergy _) ?? 


*You would never paint your interior walls green*


----------



## Kaila

False.  
A pale green might be nice, in some rooms, so although I haven't,  I wouldn't say never.

All of your interior walls are white or cream-color.


----------



## Ruthanne

So true and I'm quite tired of them..

You have a nice car


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have a car


You have a lot of little scars from childhood accidents


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always eat breakfast...*


----------



## Sunny

True

Although you are tired of the color of your walls, repainting seems like too much trouble.


----------



## debodun

True

I can't wait for summer.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't like hot weather.


You're trying to keep to a routine so that you won't have problems when you return to work.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( I've retired) 

 you ride a bike *


----------



## debodun

False...I could if I had to, but I don't have to. I did a lot of pedaling when I was a kid, though. I even rode a tandem bike by myself.

I drink tap water (i.e. I don't buy bottled water).


----------



## hollydolly

*True* , our water is  high quality 

*You have a mirror in every room in your home?*


----------



## debodun

False.

I can name all the U.S. state capitals.


----------



## Sunny

True. I've found that a good way to put myself to sleep.  I start with Augusta, Maine and end up (if I'm still awake) with Honolulu.

You know how to knit.


----------



## debodun

False. My mom tried to teach me, but I couldn't get the hang of it. Oh, the yarns I could tell.

I had a scrapbook at one time.


----------



## jerry old

Yes- newspaper clips of 1955 Dodgers, had it for forty years.
Oops thought question was did you keep a scrapbook.

 Are Huboo's dangerous?
(just saw one on weather channel)


----------



## debodun

Do you mean haboobs - dust storms. True, very dangerous.

I've been to a concert within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... *

*You close the windows at home  at dusk...*


----------



## debodun

False. In the winter they are closed all the time. I summer they are opened at dusk to let cooler air in.

I take more than 2 dietary supplements.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have powerful upper body strength *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have cut down your own Christmas tree.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like watching vintage movies.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a telescope.*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have binoculars


----------



## Rosemarie

False, must get some!


You wear your watch on your right wrist


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You're still washing your hands fervently...*


----------



## Sunny

I don't know about the fervently part, but true, I am washing my hands a lot.

You know someone who has (or has had) the virus.


----------



## debodun

False

I drink a lot of iced tea in the summer.


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You're running out of hand cream


----------



## debodun

False

I am flying the flag today.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have ceiling fans in  every room*


----------



## debodun

False - no ceiling fans at all.

I eat a fair amount of ice cream in the summer.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to watch a movie or a TV series more than once, if you enjoyed it.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*..just like reading a good book over again... 

*You wear lipstick every day *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You wear coveralls sometimes


----------



## Rosemarie

False, not even a pinny


You get confused by the different meanings of words.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You've bumped your head  hard enough sometime in your life for a concussion


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have never had to stay in hospital


----------



## mike4lorie

False

you've had major surgery


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You had a big church wedding.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You like to have unusual condiment sets.. *


----------



## debodun

False - never married and if the remote possibility occurs, I'd want a simple one.

I like popsicles.


----------



## hollydolly

You answered the wrong question @debodun


----------



## debodun

True. Must have been in the page break.

I like popsicles.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, but I prefer cones


You always carry a mirror.


----------



## debodun

False - I've broken too many by looking into them.

I was born in the autumn.


----------



## RubyK

True

You own a pet.


----------



## debodun

False (at the present time)

I have been to Canada at least once.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Ever swim in an ocean


----------



## debodun

True.

I've been out of my native country at last once in the past year.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

I can jump rope


----------



## debodun

True, to a limited extent and it wouldn't be pretty or graceful.

My favorite holiday is Christmas.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you own a back scratchier?


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I have it right next to me now, I'm always getting an itchy back due to my long hair 

*You always eat supper *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, though often it's a bag of crisps!


Your favourite biscuits are chocolate


----------



## mike4lorie

False

do you have fish once a week?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I have fish more than once a week


You always buy the same things each week


----------



## mike4lorie

False

you eat more salads this time of the year rather than winter


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You eat more potatoes when they are 'new'.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *
*
There's a University Campus  quite close to where you live ( within 5 miles) *


----------



## Sunny

Interesting question. I had to look up a few distances. The nearest university, American University, is 12 miles from here. But I do have a community college nearer.  So, the answer is false.

For coffee drinkers, you have a particular brand that you prefer.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm still experimenting with coffee


You buy light bulbs in bulk, rather than individually


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have blackout blinds in your home *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, regular blinds.

You can sing falsetto.*


----------



## Lashann

*False

You like watching sunsets*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You follow the phases of the moon.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have seen enormous full moons occasionally, mostly in October.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...dunno about October but yes we have Huge moons sometimes.. *

*You enjoy chocolate mousse *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, anything chocolate

You have been to Stonehenge more than once.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. once is enough.. 

*You enjoy visiting museums...*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You live near a hospital


----------



## mike4lorie

False

do you live in the boonys


----------



## Rosemarie

False, no idea what boonys are so I'm guessing


Since playing the games on here, you have been consulting google more than usual.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*It's another hot day where you are ? *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You wish people would show a bit more common sense.


----------



## Sunny

True!

You are planning some local summer recreation (beach, mountains, nearby park, etc.)


----------



## debodun

False

I've consumed an alcoholic beverage in the last two months.


----------



## Rosemarie

False


There's a bottle of champagne in your fridge, ready for that special occasion.


----------



## debodun

False

When you were a kid, your mom worked out of the house.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- my mother was a nurse 

*You have  travelled outside of your own country *


----------



## debodun

True, but not very far. Just to Canada, twice that I can remember. Family summer vacation; one day road trips.

I am doing more housework that I was 4 months ago.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. a tiny  bit more disinfecting  of surfaces like bannister rails etc but  not really much more housework over all..I tend to keep the house very clean anyway

* you always have a hot drink with your dinner *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can juggle or do magic tricks.*


----------



## debodun

False. Of course I can make money disappear in an instant, but that's not magic. My maternal grandfather was a talented juggler. He was often asked to entertain at his company's picnics. I guess I didn't inherit any of that talent.

I don't drink many carbonated beverages.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*
*
*
* You can sing in tune *


----------



## Sunny

True.

You are dressing much more "casually" now that you rarely leave home.


----------



## debodun

False- I always dress casually unless it's for a wedding or funeral.

I can speak more than one language fluently.


----------



## hollydolly

*I can speak more than one language well enough but I wouldn't say fluently.. *

* you know how to use apps on a smart phone?*


----------



## Rosemarie

True...but I only use my phone for calls


You're pleased to see that rain is forecast for next week.


----------



## Sunny

False. 

You have lots of old-fashioned furniture.


----------



## debodun

true

I've seen a Google cam car.

bump


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

It came up my road as I was driving down it, about 6 or 7 years ago ,  I never got in the street view tho'   


Good question..same question... *


----------



## peramangkelder

In Oz most of the Google Maps photos are taken on rubbish bin day and have our many and varied wheelie bins shown
Does that happen in other parts of the world?


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes it does.*.. it annoys the heck outta me,  why spoil a view of an area that will be looked at by millions around the world? 

*Do you channel surf while watching tv *


----------



## debodun

True, if I'm not sure what's on.

I've heard a really loud noise in my residence that I never discovered what it was.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

did the temp dip where you live yesterday?


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( it was very hot)

*Do you sometimes wake up with scratches on your body, and not know where you got them?*


----------



## applecruncher

False

Your lifestyle hasn't changed much due to the pandemic.


----------



## JustBonee

True

You listen to music on the radio through  the day.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I very rarely listen to music on the radio


You never buy bottled fruit juice.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are able to see your doctor in person, if necessary.


----------



## hollydolly

*False .. not my GP....  not during this lockdown*

*You've been sitting out in the sun today *


----------



## debodun

False

I like hot dogs.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...I have to, I'm from Chicago! 

Your next big purchase will be a vehicle.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I'm thinking of buying an electric tricycle


You suffer from hay fever.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've had a zoom appointment with a professional,  during the lock-down period...*


----------



## debodun

False

I could find my high school yearbook within 5 minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* we didn't have high school year books 

*You prefer to use a desktop computer to a laptop*


----------



## debodun

True - I've seen tablets and laptops and you have to reach over the touchpad to get to the keyboard. Akkkkwwward.

I "get" the Three Stooges.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, old humour is sometimes better than  modern.


When using a laptop, you rest it on a laptray


----------



## Sassycakes

False , I put it on  a table 

Have you ever taken a Cruise


----------



## debodun

True - if a 6 hour cruise on a large lake counts.

I like craisins.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* - never had them but I don't like cranberries 
* you drink fruit juice at breakfast *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You grow your own strawberries (I have one growing on my windowsill)


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like whip cream on your strawberries?


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You're last pair of specs cost more than £200*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, they double as sunglasses


You always buy the same brand of soap


----------



## hollydolly

Mine too (the specs) 

*False *   to the soap.. 

* I've got to leave for an Ultrasound scan at the hospital  in a few minutes..have you ever had one ? *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Have you ever had to drink lots of water, and then drive for 45 minutes to get an ultrasound on your bladder?


----------



## debodun

False - I've had ultrasounds, but they gave me water to drink when I got there, then had to wait, and it wasn't my bladder that was being examined.

I like Gregorian chant music.


----------



## Sunny

True, in limited quantities.

You definitely know who will get your vote in the next election, or at least, who will not get it.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I know who I will NOT vote for
(hope all is ok, hollydolly)


You never eat peas because of the side-effects


----------



## debodun

False, in a way. I don't eat peas simply because I don't like them, not beause of any other reason.

I keep a lot of snacks near my computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False - I don't keep any food next to my computer *

*You love to visit fairgrounds.. *

(thanks  for asking  @Rosemarie ..something serious  but not life threatening thank the lord )


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have seen a mummy in person.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You are related to a famous person*


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> *False
> 
> You are related to a famous person*


 

*False..*

*You have won more than £100 on the lottery *


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You play Bingo


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You play poker


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You use a straw to drink beverages.*


----------



## hollydolly

*true-* cold ones... 


*Your prefer  silver or white gold to yellow gold *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your* *favorite Christmas movie is 'White Christmas'*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Your fave Christmas song... is  White Christmas*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Is it not early to be thinking of Christmas...


----------



## Pink Biz

*True!

Are your nails polished at the moment?*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

is your keyboard wiped lately


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You keep a pack of wipes handy all the time now.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call handy. They are in several different cabinets, easily reached. So, I guess, true.

You have recently turned off the news in disgust.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

If there was a general elction now, you would vote for a different political party /leader*


----------



## debodun

oops. Somebody else take this hot potato.


----------



## hollydolly

*Bump*


----------



## Rosemarie

False,hollydolly...I would vote the same way again (because not much has changed really)


You have often been tempted to go into politics yourself


----------



## hollydolly

*False *- but I can honestly tell you that my family  have always told me I should 

*if you had the choice you would choose to live by the coast *


----------



## Rosemarie

True (I have lived by the coast and loved it, even in the winter)


You live near a golf course


----------



## Sunny

True, there's one right in back of my building. My whole gated community is built around the golf course. (I am not a golfer, however.)

You like to play ping pong.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You prefer team sports


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*... ( @Sunny   my gated community in Spain is also built around a gold course) 

*You have a mantle-piece in your home *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, sadly...I live in a converted church..no fires!


You have watched candles being made


----------



## hollydolly

oooh how lovely to live in a converted church... ( is it hard to heat ) ? 

*True -*  one of my brothers used to make fancy ones   as a hobby


*Do you often get dressed up to the nines  for a night out *


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I'd rather go for an evening stroll along the beach with fish and chips than go to a fancy venue.

(Yes, it is hard to heat, the ceilings are very high, but I love the mullioned windows)


You started dating when you were still in Junior school.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

You prefer hardwood over carpet on all floors


----------



## debodun

False - better traction on carpeting.

Your family moved a lot when you were a child.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

* You were born with the adventure travelling gene *


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!!* I an a real homebody.

I get hungry just looking at photos of food.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-* sometimes...

*You have veggies or fruit  with every main meal *


----------



## debodun

False

I prefer soft to hard ice cream.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, it's more creamy


You are thinking of replacing your computer


----------



## Sunny

False

You follow CNN for the news.


----------



## debodun

False

I like cornbread.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've  had bill payments extended because of the pandemic lockdown..*


----------



## debodun

False, no problem paying my bills.

I often have a bedtime snack.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*-- it's a bad habit which I find hard to break....

*A lot of things in your home are controlled by remote control*


----------



## debodun

False - my house is Victorian and doesn't have many modern gadgets. Only the garage built in 2002 had a remote door opener.

I had more brothers than sisters.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...2 bros and no sisters

You invest in stocks and bonds.*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have regular zoom meetings with family or friends.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have neighbours who regularly party past midnight *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, thankfully


You always set the alarm even when you're not going to work in the morning


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you always set the timer when cooking?


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't even have a timer

You always guess the time when boiling eggs


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. I set Alexa for most cooker timings but with eggs I just watch the clock.

*You have Echo Dot or Google Home... devices*


----------



## Sunny

False

You pay most of your bills electronically.


----------



## debodun

True

I like cheese on apple pie.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, vanilla ice cream

Your last name has various spellings.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer cream


You always have ice-cream in your freezer


----------



## debodun

False - I treat myself to a few half-gallons over the summer. Most of the time, no ice cream.

I like a raw vegetable platter.


----------



## hollydolly

In answer to @Pink Biz  question..*.True----

False to deb

You have been an inpatient  in hospital more than once *


----------



## debodun

True

I keep framed photos of loved ones in prominent display in my home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You prefer to spend  holidays  with friends rather than family *


----------



## Sunny

False

(Speaking of which, I will be out of town, visiting my daughter in Pittsburgh, starting tomorrow. Back on Thursday. So unless I can bring up this link on their computer, I'll be away for a few days.)

You use a separate "mouse" for your computer, not the one that is built into your keyboard.


----------



## debodun

True since I don't have one built in.

You like antiques.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have seen a stage play in London.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True* - of course, many... 

*Flipped question...you seen a show on Broadway *


----------



## applecruncher

True, I ♥ going to Broadway shows

You've ordered food delivery during recent months.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, once. Was not happy with it, didn't do it again.

You like visiting ocean beaches more than lake shores.


----------



## Pink Biz

*No preference really, like both

You enjoy playing charades.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You enjoy listening to music*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your first name can be used for both men and women.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, definitely a girlie name


You love variety shows


----------



## hollydolly

*True .*
*
*
*You have neighbours who are ignoring the social distancing rules *( mine have just had people staying overnight)


----------



## mike4lorie

No Neighbours

It rained last night


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and it rained this morning too


You wonder what happened to thin sliced bread.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*  I didn't know it was missing, I don't buy it... 

*Your pleased shops are starting to sell white shelled eggs again... *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm more concerned about them being free-range


You use bread rolls to make sandwiches


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. sometimes

*You have grandchildren who visit often *


----------



## debodun

False - no grandkids

You believe the saying "What doesn't kill me will only make me stronger."


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You don't like other people's children


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- have to be honest 

*You've  noticed there are more night flights  in months*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, can't say I've noticed


Is traffic gradually increasing where you are?


----------



## debodun

True - I live on the main street in town. Back in early April it was like a deserted community, now it's seems back to normal volume before the pandemic struck. Busy, busy, busy!

You've attended a live performance of a Shakespeare play.


----------



## hollydolly

* False*...Aside from our productions at school I have never been to a Shakespeare Play in the theatre as an adult, .. although I have  been to see Faust by Goethe  in an Amphitheatre in Greece... 

*You drink your tea/coffee Black *


----------



## debodun

True - tea black. I don't drink much coffee.

You've flown on a plane or jet in the last 6 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False -*  not since last year , due to the Pandemic  ( we would usually have flown abroad  at precisely this time of the year)...

*You're very careful about the shampoo and treatments you have in your hair *


----------



## debodun

False - any old soapy solution will do for my mop.

You like outdoor picnics


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (if you mean sitting on a blanket)

Your mother attended college/university.*


----------



## debodun

False, unless nursing school counts.

I read comic strips in the newspaper.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I don't  take a hard-copy newspaper any-more, and didn't read them even when I did.. 

*You have subscriptions to magazines or newspapers..*


----------



## debodun

False

I had  a scrapbook at one time.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, don't know where it is now


You hated getting 'schooly' things as presents when you were a child.


----------



## debodun

False - I liked educational materials. I still have some books I received "back in the day". I actually read them, too.



I've been to a drive-in theater in the last 10 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..we don't have drive -in theatres here.. or at least we didn't, but since the lockdown, and closure of the cinemas , several large venues are opening up their land to make drive-in movies available to use for the first time this month 

*You don't mind going to the theatre or Cinema  alone *


----------



## Lashann

True

You like browsing/shopping at antique markets


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You once had a stall on a market.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You do your own mani/pedis


----------



## mike4lorie

false

are you in a need of a haircut


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I cut it myself, but it needs doing by a professional


You are always careful to place your muddy boots on newspaper


----------



## debodun

False

I like asparagus.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*- I love it...

*You regularly sort out donations of clothing and bric-a-brac to give to the charity shop... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and they are piling up now

You have found several bargain items in charity shops


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..  in the past ,  but aside from donating these last few years I haven't bought anything in a charity shop for ages.. , 

*You prefer American comedy shows to British *


----------



## Rosemarie

Absolutely False...American humour is quite different from British.....(won't say any more)


You have worked as a proof reader


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( although I could, and I nearly applied for training  once) *

*You have all your paper documents stored in Box files *


----------



## debodun

true -  manila folders in a cardboard box.

You had a favorite doll or stuffed animal when you were a child.


----------



## hollydolly

True - I only had one doll 

You can remember the name of your very first schoolteacher


----------



## applecruncher

True

At some point you rode the school bus to/from school.


----------



## Sunny

False. Walked to elementary school, public bus transportation to high school.

You have visited a doctor in person within the last month or two,


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..last visit was just yesterday 

*You've spoken to at least one of your adult children in the last 24 hours *


----------



## Sunny

True. My kids, grandkids, and I are pretty constantly in touch via texting, email, and zoom (twice a week).  Phoning is less frequent, but I just got back from visiting my daughter in Pittsburgh yesterday.

You have a favorite dessert.


----------



## Sassycakes

*True

This was the last season of your favorite tv show*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I don't have a favourite show


You buy a tv guide every week


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You suffer from headaches *


----------



## Rosemarie

False....so if I ever DO get a head-ache, I know it's something to be concerned about


There are certain foods you have to avoid because they cause stomach upset


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...I can't eat anything acidic... 

*You use a cane or something similar to help support you walking *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Bite your toenails??


----------



## Sunny

Good grief, no!  

You regularly read more than one newspaper.


----------



## debodun

False

The house you grew up in had a brick exterior.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( except for one which was a post war house made from  metal and Asbestos panels) 

*You store stuff under furniture in your home *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, wherever possible


You hide said items in a decorative box


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, but they are stored not hidden

You have an allergy to nuts.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like deer.


----------



## debodun

True - if you mean to just observe them and not eat them.

You've ridden on a tandem bike.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes,   while on vacation.

You've ridden on a motorcycle.


----------



## hollydolly

*True * many times...I owned 2 myself over the years as well as riding pillion on  much bigger ones owned by my o/h ..

*You prefer to eat your main meal at lunchtime *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, don't like a heavy meal in the evening


You're thinking of getting one of those mobility scooters


----------



## Lashann

False

You like to have closets that are ogranized, more or less


----------



## mike4lorie

true

your house painted all the same colour


----------



## Rosemarie

True, not my choice


You use posters to hide mistakes in the wallpaper


----------



## hollydolly

*False *...we have no mistakes...

*You hate the wind the most of all weather types...*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

People in general bother you


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I'm an introvert

You keep a journal or diary.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You are pedantic about using hand cream after hand washing*


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite month of the year.


----------



## debodun

True - September - it's usually after the worst heat of summer is over and before the chill of autumn sets in.

You like Ferris wheel rides.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You are scared of heights *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...can't even stand on a chair!


You feel sick on a swing


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( but my husband does , he won't sit on our garden swing seat  for that reason) 


*You have next years holiday planned *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, not thinking that far ahead.


You use coffee grounds as plant food


----------



## debodun

False - I don't drink coffee

You've been to an antique show/fair.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, although I should like to if I have the chance


You regularly go to 'Yard sales'.


----------



## debodun

False - not anymore! I have enough now! I may stop if I just happen to see one and it looks "interesting".

You can't climb a ladder.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You prefer Dark chocolate peppermint to other flavours of chocolate *


----------



## Sunny

False.  Just dark chocolate, minus the peppermint.

You went for a walk today.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*...2 and a half hours around the woods /fields, and lakes next to  my house... 

*When unpacking in a hotel you never put your case on the bed... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, never put my shoes on the bed either (I'm horrified by those tv ads showing children jumping on the beds)

You always leave a tip for the maid


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You have learned how to have Zoom meetings...*


----------



## Sunny

True

You wear glasses.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

*You're waiting in for a delivery today *


----------



## debodun

False

You make more than an average of three phone calls a day.


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You're already starting to plan for Christmas


----------



## debodun

False

Within the last year, you've been invited to a neighbor's house.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You watch old movies on TV if you stay home on a Sunday *


----------



## debodun

True, sometimes. Depends on what is airing.

You have a pleasant singing voice.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...although my birds don't complain!


You keep your re-cycling bins close to the back door


----------



## hollydolly

*False... they're further down the garden  out of sight... but in almost constant use.. *

*You try and get at least 20 minutes of Vit D from the sun daily *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I dislike sunshine


You have found a particular brand of shoe which suits you better than any other.


----------



## Sunny

True, Sketchers.

You like a good sci-fi movie.


----------



## debodun

True

You eat apple or pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rosemarie

True....we don't have Thanksgiving in Britain but we do enjoy apple pie....pumpkin pie is for Hallowe'en.


You hide under the stairs during a thunderstorm


----------



## debodun

False

You watch the evening news regularly.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have crocheted baby booties. *


----------



## debodun

False

You've moved your residence more than 5 times in your life.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have read Beowulf.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*Now that non essential shops are open, you've been shopping for things other than food ?* ( we went out to the recycle/waste centre & also to   the  supermarket today cuz we figured it would be quiet while everyone is shopping at the  newly re-opened clothing and furniture  stores, and we were right, )


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I'm waiting for the initial madness to be over


You divide your money between different purses


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I have a card wallet but no purse... I just keep my change in a pocket in my bag 

*You think people seem to be  very angry generally , lately *


----------



## debodun

True - I was snipped at the grocery store several times by clerks. I was looking at Brussels sprouts when a produce clerk walked by. I've seen cabbages smaller than what they had. Knowing large BSs can be tough, I asked a passing clerk if they had any smaller ones.  She snorted, "That's all we have!" as she brushed by. The same day I was looking for yellow corn nacho chips and didn't see any. I tried to get the attention of another clerk and asked if they had the chips. She didn't even stop walking by as she said. "If they're not on the shelf, then we don't have them." Didn't even offer to check on it. Not good community relations there.

You like Victorian style homes.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.... *

*You have a cellar or basement in your home *


----------



## debodun

True - unfinished, though.

You like to watch pro golf tournaments on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always watch  the Tennis tournament  at Wimbledon every year *


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes go out for a walk after dinner.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have signed a petition recently.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've gained weight during the lockdown *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I think so. I don't have a scale but I am eating more than usual.

You have had kidney stones.*


----------



## applecruncher

True...had kidney stones several yrs ago

You watch late night talk shows.


----------



## Lashann

False

You try and recycle as much as possible.


----------



## Rosemarie

True

You use supermarket bags as bin liners


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You wished you'd studied for a different type of career *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...


You allowed your children to choose their own career instead of trying to influence them


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- absolutely.. 

*Same question...*


----------



## Sunny

Also true, absolutely.

You put on a mask and shop for your own groceries.


----------



## Rosemarie

True...except I'm using a scarf not an actual mask


You display flowers in a rose bowl


----------



## hollydolly

*True-*-- but I also have many other shapes of vases around the room too 

*I have various types and colours of face masks/covers...   you are  able to source masks easily? *


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I haven't seen any on sale...but I saw on Youtube how to make your own..quite simple really


You always put a cloth on the table at mealtimes


----------



## debodun

False

You like to see a lot of framed art or photos on someone's wall at home.


----------



## Rosemarie

True....I don't have pictures of my own family but I do like to see other people's.


You use soap and water to kill greenfly


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know what those are.

You like PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## hollydolly

Greenfly are bugs which infest plants 

*False,  I hate peanut butter.*.. 


*You would describe yourself as a hoarder *


----------



## debodun

True - to a degree, not as bad as my mom, though.

You have more than 5 houseplants.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your weather has been absolutely beautiful the last few days.  (Ours has!)


----------



## debodun

True - mild temps, low humidity. That's going to change soon. Hot, muggy weather predicted starting Thursday or Friday.

You prefer daylight savings time to standard time.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your kitchen has more than one window.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Ditto your bedrooms.... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have a fire extinguisher in your kitchen


----------



## Ken N Tx

False...

You drink out of one favorite cup


----------



## hollydolly

*True -.. ( out of 2 identical  cups actually) *

*You like to do sudoku puzzles *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you do crosswords?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Same question *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False No I don't LOL

Do you play computer games?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

* You play outdoor sports *


----------



## Sunny

False, not any more.

You have been buying a lot more items from Amazon lately.


----------



## Lashann

False

You use lists to help remind you of things you need to do.


----------



## debodun

False - unless a grocery shopping list counts.

You have to take a laxative from time to time.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're a fast walker *


----------



## debodun

This is difficult to answer - I am faster than some, slower than others, but for my age, gender and physical condition, I am probably a little faster, but no power walker. LOL

You had a better relationship with your mother than with your father.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False Equal

You eat spaghetti


----------



## hollydolly

*True -  very occasionally *

*You're having spaghetti for dinner tonight *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Mustard or ketchup on hot dog?


----------



## Rosemarie

False...neither, don't eat hot dogs


You love the smell of fried onions


----------



## hollydolly

*True--* in fact I've just  fried some  red  onions... 

*You've picked your own fruit at a fruit farm *


----------



## debodun

True - I remember going with my mom to a local strawberry farm back in the 1960s. There are a lot of "pick your own apples" orchards here, but I rather pick them out of the bin already off the tree.

It is unseasonably warm in your locale right now.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *..it's always warm at this time of the year here 

*You're interested in metal detecting *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have/had a coin collection.*


----------



## debodun

True

You've had major repairs done on your residence within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. we had a water leak which brought the livingroom ceiling down.. 

*Your favourite Film stars come from 60's and 70's eras*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You went to the prom


----------



## Sunny

True

You can do a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle in less than a week.


----------



## hollydolly

* True .*... If I spent all my time doing it ..

*You have a dog *


----------



## Rosemarie

True....a little toy one sitting on my pillow


You have solar-powered lanterns in your garden


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. and also solar powered lights on the house 

*You like crystal objects *


----------



## Sunny

Neutral.

You are trying a new activity since you're stuck in the house right now anyway.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...I'm just catching up on the UFOs (UnFinishedObjects) I started but didn't get round to completing.


You phone plays a tune rather than a ring


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. it plays an old country song sung by the wilburn brothers... ( it used to play the theme tune to in the heat of the night) 

*Same question*


----------



## Rosemarie

False, I prefer a phone to ring


You keep your phone in a proper case


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you have a smart phone


----------



## Rosemarie

True...but I rarely use it...the screen is too small


You have an Android as well as a laptop


----------



## Ken N Tx

True   Tablet

Do you miss shopping?


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*you take medication every day *


----------



## Sunny

True, all of it preventive.

You watch TV at all hours, now that streaming permits you to do so.


----------



## hollydolly

*yes kinda true.. but I don't watch very much tv overall.. *
*
*
*You've always wanted to be a proffesional   actor or singer... *


----------



## Rosemarie

False... performing for others doesn't appeal to me


You are sorry the Thursday clapping has ended


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You have a picket fence around your property*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False    

you drive over the speed limit


----------



## debodun

True (at times) - who doesn't? I think most to the posted limits are about 10 MPH too slow. Woudl you believe there's aroad in my village that has a 5 MPH limit? I can walk faster than that.



You've had a traffic ticket within the last 3 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( touch wood but I've never had a ticket in my life) 

*You are considering giving up driving?*


----------



## debodun

False

You like Colonial style houses.


----------



## Sunny

True, they are beautiful to look at, not so convenient to live in.

You have disputed a parking ticket at least once in your life.


----------



## applecruncher

True, but it was a private property issue not a public street.

You can change your car's oil yourself.


----------



## Sunny

OMG, no, I'd probably kill the car!

You like dramatic thunderstorms.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

..we had one last night and the night before....

*You get anxious if you don't hear from your adult children after a few days *


----------



## Lashann

*True*

You enjoy visiting Botannical gardens


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You would be quite happy to pay to use your local park


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your favourite meal of the day is breakfast*


----------



## Rosemarie

False...breakfast tends to be rather rushed...lunch is more leisurely..and tea interferes with my activities (meals are a necessary nuisance)


You always make a large jug of coffee so you can heat it up later


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I used to make a flask of tea in the mornings but I don't do that any longer...

*When you open your windows you can hear construction or someone D-I-Y'ing... *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...usually the whine of the saw next-door


You enjoy fruit cake all year round, not just at Christmas


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You like winter


----------



## Sunny

True, I like all the seasons. But probably summer is my least favorite, it's too humid.

You are allergic to certain foods.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you take more than one pill?


----------



## Rosemarie

True..


You are a godparent to more than one child


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You would choose 30 as an age to go back to, if you had the chance *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True! My thirties were a good time.

You had plastic/cosmetic surgery on your face.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False LOL*....if I had, I'd want my money back.... 

*You are interested in research*


----------



## Sunny

True, especially if it leads to a vaccine!

You like a lot of the music of old Broadway shows.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You have to take sleeping meds to help you sleep *


----------



## Sunny

False. They interact badly with other medication I take.  So my sleeping meds are a glass of milk or a cup of hot cocoa.

You  are good at laundering clothes properly. (Including ironing.)


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You enjoy listening to music*


----------



## Rosemarie

True..


You prefer to iron on a table


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have ornaments or pictures in your home with logos' or quotations o*n them


----------



## Sunny

True

You have visited at least 2 continents other than your own.


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than one floor lamp in your residence.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....just one


You have a glass of water beside your bed


----------



## hollydolly

*True   *

*You keep just one CC for online purchases*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


Some of your furniture has been handed down in the family


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You prefer leather to fabric when buying a sofa..*


----------



## debodun

False - fabric breathes better - this applies to car upholstery also.

You like to watch talk shows on TV.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I used to but I'm tired of all the egos


You prefer one-off dramas rather than a series


----------



## Sunny

False. I love a good series.

You are pretty good at fixing things around the house.


----------



## debodun

False - I practically have to call an electrician to change a light bulb. That's why I am contractor shy.

You've made biscuits (American meaning, British would probably call them scones) within the last 6 months.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your kitchen cupboard shelves are lined.*


----------



## applecruncher

True (with dollar store placemats  )

You find it harder to sleep during daylight than nighttime.


----------



## debodun

False

You like Chinese takeout food.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you go out for pizza


----------



## applecruncher

False. Prefer delivery.

You put ice in cold beverages.


----------



## Sunny

False, usually not, but I do like ice water.

You have a favorite mug.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a sleeper sofa.*


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You've had a perm in your hair


----------



## joybelle

False.   I have naturally wavy hair.

You play a musical instrument.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like toast and marmalade


----------



## Rosemarie

True...in fact, I'm just about to have some


You often eat porridge (oatmeal)


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You're pedantic about getting enough Vit D *


----------



## Sunny

False. Never think about it at all.

You meet with your family on Zoom.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know what that is.

You like hot dogs (a.ka. frankfurters or wieners).


----------



## mike4lorie

if BBQ

You prefer propane over charcoal BBQ's


----------



## debodun

False -as long as there's food, I don't have a preference as to how it's cooked.

You love summer heat.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

wish you could still jump thru a sprinkler


----------



## Rosemarie

True...what's to stop adults doing it?


You wear socks and sandals in the summer


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> False - I don't even know what that is.
> 
> You like hot dogs (a.ka. frankfurters or wieners).


Zoom is an online platform used for business meetings , Doctors appointments (where no examination is needed) , and family get togethers, like face timing on your phone, this happens on your computer also..and is a way to get conferences, get together , and appointments done without having to be in the same room as anyone else.. people even have parties using their computers in their own homes.. to meet up with family and friends also in their own homes..


----------



## Sunny

And even more than that, choruses and instrumental performing groups are using Zoom for their rehearsals, maybe even their performances!  

My family regularly meets for a "happy hour" twice a week.  We take turns recommending movies available on cable and streaming channels, and after everyone has a chance to watch the latest movie, we discuss them, and even have a system of "rating" them!  It's lots of fun.

The last two movies were Magic, about an old guy, which I enjoyed a lot, and Moonlight, which I did not like at all, even though it won a Best Picture Oscar.

Socks and sandals: no, never together.

You have reduced the frequency of your visits to the grocery store.


----------



## debodun

True - now I try to get enough to last 10 to 14 days instead of weekly shopping.

You've had more than 3 cats as pets.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy jogging


----------



## debodun

False if you mean to get exercise. True if you mean to the refrigerator to get a snack.

It is windy where you are right now.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..it's hot & humid

*You have a working Desktop , Laptop and Ipad/Tablet *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, two Android tablets

You prefer grapes over raisins.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False...raisins have more flavour


Your favourite melon is water melon


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You wear stylish clothes *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you buy new, instead of trying to fix it first


----------



## Rosemarie

True, I usually buy new...not much of a fixer


You enjoy putting together flat-pack furniture


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one rotary fan in your home.


----------



## debodun

True - 2 fully functional box fans, 1 oscillating fan and several fans that don't work. One box fan that only works at high speed.

You like BLT sandwiches.


----------



## Rosemarie

False


Tomatoes give you an acid stomach


----------



## debodun

Sometimes - fresh usually don't bother me, but things like spaghetti sauce or pizza is a reflux waiting to happen.

You know someone that uses CPAP.


----------



## mike4lorie

True, My Mom, when ALS was getting her

You like cabbage Rolls


----------



## Ruthanne

True!

You like spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You often have cooked breakfast...*


----------



## Ruthanne

False  once in awhile only

You like to dance to the cha cha


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes,* although these days because of my lower back problems I have to take it a little slower and more gently.. I do my exercises to this easy  version..






*You miss dancing in the clubs or dance halls of your youth ..*


----------



## Rosemarie

True ( our youth club was in the airmens mess....far more men than girls!!)


You have an aquarium


----------



## debodun

False

You've had contact with law enforcement with the last year.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like gardening.


----------



## debodun

False - in general, although this year I am experimenting with container growing of tomatoes and peppers. Also potatoes planted up near the garage.

You have more than 5 clocks in your residence.


----------



## Rosemarie

True....can't have too many clocks!


You own several watches


----------



## debodun

Two working wrist watches and two pocket watches. The pocket watches were inherited. They belonged to my grandfather (Hamilton) and great-grandfather (Hampden).



You have at least one book in your residence that was written in a language other than English.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-- I have several books written in Spanish *

*You like to sunbathe *


----------



## debodun

False - the sun and I do not get along.

You use lip balm frequently.


----------



## Rosemarie

True...couldn't be without it


You use an old tv as a monitor


----------



## hollydolly

LOL....good grief, no...* False... 

You're having trouble sleeping in the heat & humidity *


----------



## Sunny

Well, true, but I have trouble sleeping no matter what the weather is.  (My apartment has excellent air conditioning, so it's comfortable.)

You like grilled foods.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You think Greek food is awful.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You make a lot of soups


----------



## hollydolly

*True-.*.in the winter only...

*You have noisy neighbours *


----------



## Rosemarie

False....at least for the time being until the new people move in


You have had occasion to complain to the council about noise


----------



## Sunny

False.  (We don't have a "council," but it's quiet anyway.)

You have been hacked. Sorry, that's on my mind right now, as it happened to me yesterday.


----------



## Rosemarie

(Sorry to hear that, it must be very upsetting)

False


You've had your credit card details stolen


----------



## Sunny

Upsetting, to put it mildly.  I've had to change passwords, notify everybody that no, I am not traveling somewhere with no money and don't need them to send me an Amazon gift card, my email is not working normally, etc. etc.

Credit card - yes, once or twice. The bank has spotted the "unusual purchases" each time and notified me immediately. I didn't have to pay anything.

You like to wear shorts in the summer.


----------



## hollydolly

I got that email from you as well.. Sunny...both of them..  I'm pleased I didn't open it otherwise the hackers might have stolen my addresses too

*True*

*You prefer to pay with Cash rather than card *


----------



## debodun

True, although it is getting difficult to function financially without "plastic".

You've eaten a vegetable based salad within the last week.

BTW - Don't open any emails unless you recognize the senders address. I got one today from a man from my church that passed away over a year ago. I hovered the mouse pointer over his name and the address that showed wasn't his. BOGUS email!!  Also, if you plan on opening a web page you haven't visited before, check it out on Webutation first. Be sure to sign out of any web page that requires you to sign in to use before you go offline for the day. Don't know how much help this would be, just some guidelines I follow.


----------



## joybelle

True - a tossed salad yesterday.

You prefer walking to running.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have the air conditioning running right now.*


----------



## joybelle

False.   We are in winter and it is cold in southern Australia and the wood heater is very cosy.

You are not fashion conscious.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have found that your handwriting has deteriorated over the years.

(About the computer hacking thing, I doubt that they can do any harm if you just open an email. But they can get into your account if you click on any link embedded in that email. Not sure, I could be wrong about this. I'm glad you played it safe, Holly.)


----------



## joybelle

Absolutely true.   Too much typing these days and not enough writing.

You buy whatever online.


----------



## hollydolly

Whatever ?

You mean anything and everything?

*False...

Do you eat using just a fork rather than a knife and fork *


----------



## Sunny

Sometimes true, depending on what I am eating. Not all foods need a knife.  For that matter, not all foods need a fork, either. (Soup? Sandwiches?)

You are finding new ways to keep yourself amused, with all these increased hours you are spending in the house.


----------



## debodun

False - pretty much the same now as before.

Your hair is shorter than shoulder length.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I have long hair..

*Do you vicariously travel by using google maps...*


----------



## debodun

True - a lot easier and less expensive that actual travel. I can usually satisfy my curiosity about a place doing that. Of course I don't enjoy travel much and my attitude to it leaves much to be desired: "Okay, that's the Eiffel Tower, so ...."

I've traveled more than 100 miles in the last month.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your favorite fruit juice is apple.*


----------



## debodun

False - It's okay, but not my favorite. I prefer orange or grape juice, though I would rather have apple that pineapple or prune juice. Have you ever had any of that juice that looks like Pepto Bismol?



You still have an aunt by blood or marriage that is still alive.


----------



## joybelle

False, unfortunately no aunts or uncles still alive.

You love watching the day break.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I can take it or leave it, but I'd never get up just for that ( and btw I still have aunts and uncles alive ) 

*Ever eaten a traditional dish in another country other than your own ? Pizza in Italy, Frog legs in France for example *


----------



## Rosemarie

True....


You have got involved in local politics


----------



## Sunny

True

Coffee drinkers, you drink only decaf.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your window dressings are floral*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have an ornamental bell-pull


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've watched the recent 90 minute interview with Thomas Markle *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know who he is.

You have at least one actual painting in your home.


----------



## Sunny

True

You enjoy classical music in concert halls.


----------



## hollydolly

*Deb - He's Meghan Markle's father.. (The American actress who married Prince Harry..) 

True...

You always buy paper tissue boxes to match your decor *


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> *Deb - He's Meghan Markle's father.. (The American actress who married Prince Harry..)
> 
> True...
> 
> You always buy paper tissue boxes to match your decor *



That may be, but I still have never heard of him.

False on the tissues.

You have a favorite brand of toilet paper.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> That may be, but I still have never heard of him.
> 
> False on the tissues.
> 
> You have a favorite brand of toilet paper.


 have you never heard of Meghan Markle?


----------



## hollydolly

*False to the toilet paper..*

*You prefer to eat inside the restaurant thatn get take-away*


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> have you never heard of Meghan Markle?


Nope! I don't follow the Royals.

In general, true for the take-out.

There is floral pattern wallpaper in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Nope! I don't follow the Royals.
> 
> In general, true for the take-out.
> 
> There is floral pattern wallpaper in your home.


Meghan Markle is not royal, she's an American actress living in the USA...  and because of her marriage to prince Harry has beeen in every newspaper headline for the last 3 years


----------



## hollydolly

False...no floral wallpaper..

You watch late night TV


----------



## Sunny

False

You like old Hitchcock movies.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You like Doris Day movies.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, love her!

You know how to administer CPR.*


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You enjoy reading gossip magazines


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're an avid reader...*


----------



## debodun

True, until the library closed.

You like lighthouses (actual buildings, photos or paintings).


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've climbed the stairs in a lighthouse *


----------



## debodun

False

You had a good relationship with both your parents.


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You miss your parents


----------



## hollydolly

*true/False..*.. I miss my mother... but not the sperm donator...


*You have dried flowers in your livingroom *


----------



## applecruncher

Miss parents - mother true, father not so much

Dried flowers  - true

You have very few aunts/uncles still living


----------



## debodun

False

You like Victorian style decor.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

* You play cards...*


----------



## debodun

True - I sometimes play solitaire. When my father was alive, we played cards a lot. I even started a playing card collection. I now have 794 decks - almost all packed away in a closet.




I've been to the ocean within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..The Mediterranean 


*You eat chicken mostly in a pie... *


----------



## debodun

False

I like baked beans on the sweet side.


----------



## applecruncher

Error - delete


----------



## mike4lorie

debodun said:


> False
> 
> I like baked beans on the sweet side.



False

You like banana hot peppers?


----------



## Rosemarie

False

You like banana sandwiches


----------



## hollydolly

*true... *

*You will go to church when it re-opens *


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I don't attend church any more


Your church has lots of social functions.


----------



## Sunny

False. I am not a churchgoer.

You like going up to high places, like that glass-bottomed Chinese walkway shown in the Hot Topics thread.


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!!!*

You've baked cookies in the last 2 months.


----------



## Rosemarie

True...even though I had to eat them all myself


You always bake a cake when you have visitors coming.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
In an ideal world you'd prefer to live in a Huge country in preference to a smaller one *


----------



## Sunny

Neutral about the size of the country.  Other factors matter more.

You like to watch ballet.


----------



## debodun

False

You feel you go to bed earlier that the average person.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..


*You've  had a relative who has lived to a 100 or more *


----------



## Sunny

False

You would like to have your kitchen floor redone.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You know how to create a Youtube channel *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You enjoy a good home cooked meal.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You feel uncomfortable eating in front of strangers


----------



## applecruncher

False

You drink water with meals.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like tonic water


----------



## Sunny

True

You go out for a walk before it gets too hot.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You still watch re-runs of friends *


----------



## debodun

False - I never watched it in its first run.

You like raisins in cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

*Neither true or false...  I just accept them if they're there..*
*
You still own a CRT TV...*


----------



## debodun

True - several. I need a DTA converter to watch cable.

You know what this is:


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like plaid or paisley patterns.*


----------



## Lashann

*False

You prefer 'organizer' type handbags/wallets*


----------



## debodun

True - anything that helps me keep organized is a good thing.

You still own a film camera.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. ( btw I love Tartan things ( Plaid)...) 

*You always take a chill/cooler  box with you to the supermarket *


----------



## joybelle

True.   Icebox lives in the boot of my car.

You have a dishwasher.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you wish you had a elevator in your home sumtimes


----------



## Rosemarie

True...many times!


You have a special place where the postman can leave parcels


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use a cane sometimes to get around*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You are afraid you might fall


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> False
> 
> You are afraid you might fall


 I am now... True ... ( I had a bad fall 2 weeks ago tomorrow, and hurt myself quite severely  and I'm still in a lot of pain with it ) 

*Your going grocery shopping today *


----------



## debodun

False - the day before a holiday?!?!?! No way!

You have a tape deck in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a holiday here ^^^^^ 


*False to the tape deck ..

You don't mind sitting in the drive through for fast food*


----------



## debodun

True - but only if there isn't a long line.

You have more than one tube of aluminum foil in you residence right now.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-- 

Your attic is used for storage *


----------



## debodun

*TRUE* - don't get me going again! 

Your refrigerator has the freezer on top.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...the freezer is on the bottom


You like a drop of brandy in your coffee


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I hate the taste of all alcohol... 

*Same question*


----------



## debodun

False - I don't drink coffee OR alcohol.

You've written fan mail to a celebrity.


----------



## applecruncher

True - long ago and got a nice, personal reply.

You don't mind eating alone in a restaurant.


----------



## joybelle

False.

You prefer winter to summer.


----------



## debodun

Ooooh...tough one! I have to day* true *though. Although I don't like it REALLY cold, I seem to tolerate cold better than the hot muggies of summer. Right now I am miserable with a predicted heat wave for the next 10 days. Hot weather also makes me uncomfortable in places that are best left described in a doctor's office.

You still get bound books from the library to read in lieu of electronic ones (disallow library closures because of COVID).


----------



## hollydolly

*True *..  I like hardback books best ( but I do like the occasional Kindle book)

*You would  say that being honest gets you into a lot of trouble ?*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have grandkids, and maybe even great-grandkids


----------



## debodun

False

You find it easier to communicate online than by phone.


----------



## Lashann

False  -  prefer the phone visit much more!

You prefer getting your bills delivered online than by the Post Office (snail mail)


----------



## joybelle

True.

You enjoy a good drama movie or series.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You watch series on Netflix...


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*The walls throughout your house are all the same colour *


----------



## Lashann

False

You have organizers (baskets, storage containers) in your closets


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..( although,  I have a dressing room, and the baskets et al are on open shelves rather than in a closet /wardrobe) 

*You suffer from digestive problems of some type *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have clothes which were bought for a special occasion but have not yet worn.


----------



## debodun

False

You like PB & J sandwiches.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*... 

*You still use an email address you registered for when you first got a computer *


----------



## joybelle

False

You are an early to bed and early to rise person.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You loved jumping rope as a kid.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You can still spin a hula-hoop on your waist *


----------



## Sunny

False, I'm sure.

Your computer has been hacked.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....touch wood!


Your computer skills are still very basic.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You've had several changes of front door throughout the years *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...each time I moved!

Your eyes are blue.*


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...I meant in the same house ^^^^ 


*False... *

*You wear a hearing aid *


----------



## Sunny

False

You use some sort of device (cane, or other) to help you walk.


----------



## applecruncher

False

(And btw...yes my walls are all the same color/"colour" and they look very nice)

You use a lawn service company.


----------



## Sunny

Well, sort of.  My building, in fact, my whole community, uses a landscaping company.  No other way to do it. 

You prefer popular music of, say, the mid to late 20th century, to the music that is popular today.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You drink more lemonade in summer than in other seasons.


----------



## joybelle

False.   I don't drink sweet, fizzy drinks.

You enjoy going on a road trip.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..love it... (feeling the loss this year though due to the lockdown)

*you prefer Air BNB's to Hotels *


----------



## debodun

Cannot answer since I don't travel and have not experienced this choice.

You would have made a good astronaut.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

would you have been a good doctor if you were a doctor through this Covid 19


----------



## debodun

False - I don't like to be around sick people, even myself.

It's rained in your locale within the last week.


----------



## mike4lorie

wouldn't you love to see some rain now in this heatwave we are having?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You would describe yourself as being Clumsy *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You blame the cat when you make a mess


----------



## Sunny

False,  But if I had a cat, I would.

You have seen "Hamilton," either in a theater performance, or on your TV screen?  (Available now on Disney Plus, for $6.99)


----------



## debodun

False

You can see a maple tree from your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You were the one who chose your childrens' names *


----------



## debodun

I don't have kids.

If you live in your own house, do you have a finished basement (a.k.a. cellar)?


----------



## hollydolly

*No cellar !..very few British houses have basements or cellars *

*Do you carry a re-usable or disposable  face mask in a pocket or bag with you whenever you leave home *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...


You're surprised at the range of colours and designs of face masks


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You can hear the birds singing where you're sitting right now *


----------



## Rosemarie

True, but they are my own birds


You have an aquarium


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live in a suburb *


----------



## Sunny

True

Your social interactions with other people (including by phone, email, etc.) have dwindled down a lot recently.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ..due to the Pandemic..

*You watch daytime TV*


----------



## debodun

False - only on a rare occasion it would be the news when something world-shattering or of local importance is coming off.

Your house has a large front porch.


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have hanging baskets by your front door


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer a flower garden to a vegetable one.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

if you have a vegy garden, is it BIG?


----------



## debodun

False - I am experimenting with container gardening this year.




You can see a church or religious building from your residence.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

do you live on a busy street


----------



## debodun

True - three major routes go right by my house.



You've been on a road trip more than 200 miles in the last 4 months.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....haven't been anywhere for quite some time (I need to make friends with someone who has a car)

You have a campervan


----------



## debodun

False

In your estimation, you have a large vocabulary.


----------



## hollydolly

*True- to the camper van

True-ish to the vocabulary 

You exercise to favourite music from Spotify*


----------



## Sunny

False

You are able to go swimming outdoors, in pool, lake, ocean, or whatever.


----------



## joybelle

True but I am hopeless at swimming.

You live in a remote area.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. rural but not remote..

*You have dehumidifiers running  in your home right now *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you have central air conditioning


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have a problem with pigeons making a mess on your window sills


----------



## Sunny

False

You are somewhat adventurous when it comes to trying new food.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You clean house on Saturdays


----------



## debodun

False

If you own your home, have you had any rennovations done in the last 12 months?


----------



## hollydolly

*True - mainly landscaping..*
*
You like to trek in the mountains *


----------



## debodun

False - not trekking anywhere.

You would love to go to a casino for a get-away.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I hate gambling

*You've been gardening this morning *


----------



## debodun

True if you consider watering my peppers and tomatoes on the porch as gardening.

You're a night owl.


----------



## hollydolly

*True with a Capital TRUE  

You like to read crime fiction*


----------



## debodun

True - especially ones that use forensics to solve.

You like sweet gherkin pickles.


----------



## joybelle

Prefer Dill.

You prefer to have a few friends than a lot of acquaintances.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have internet friends in other countries.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You know how to do origami.*


----------



## connect1

False 


You still have a VCR


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You can hear the church bells from where you live *


----------



## joybelle

False.   

You can't see your nearest neighbour?


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have a problem with neighbours' dogs barking


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Is it dark and cloudy where you are?


----------



## Sunny

False

You feel somewhat encouraged reading the news lately.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You read the news even more now


----------



## debodun

False - call me a "head in sand" person, but I feel that what I don't know won't bother me.

If you're a homeowner and have a garage, have you cleaned it out in the last year?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False .. Does not apply

You cannot snap your fingers.*


----------



## debodun

False, I can but it hurts now.

Your favorite color for an automobile is white.


----------



## Rosemarie

False....I like red cars


When you were a child, you spent a lot of time with your grandparents


----------



## debodun

False, especially my paternal ones. I won't go into why here.

You've tried to grow eggplants at least one time.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...don't have a greenhouse (btw, how are your tomatoes doing?)


You have accidently rubbed your eyes after touching a chilli pepper


----------



## debodun

True. That made me sing and dance for a few minutes. Now I wear neoprene gloves when working with high-capsaicin containing foods. The tomatoes are holding their own, but no fruit yet.

One of your neighbors has a flower garden.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..more than one..


*You can whistle thorough your fingers *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite soft drink.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You prefer drinking coffee rather than Tea


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You think of yourself as a leader with regard to your personality *


----------



## Rosemarie

True


At school, you were regarded as 'teachers pet'.


----------



## hollydolly

Hahahaha...* False.*. just the opposite, I was a thorn in most of my teachers' sides.. 

*You took a University degree*


----------



## Rosemarie

False...couldn't get out of school quick enough


You still have your old school satchel


----------



## debodun

False - I never had a book bag, satchel, backpack or even a bungee.

You have photos of all your pets, past and present.


----------



## hollydolly

*True 

You have a dog

*


----------



## debodun

False - I am a cat person but at present have no pets.

You like hanging baskets of flowers.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on whether "hanging" is an adjective or a verb.  
  If you mean "You like the activitiy of hanging the baskets up,"  false.
  If you mean, "You like baskets of flowers which are hanging," true!

You have recently gotten caught in a torrential rainstorm.  (Happened to me yesterday!)


----------



## debodun

False - if only it WOULD rain! With the exception of TS Fay last week, we get sprinkles; not even enough to wet under trees. Then the hot sun comes out and negates the whole thing.

BTW - I meant "hanging" as an adjective. 

You've ordered pizza in the last 3 months.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...never had pizza!


You make your own pasta


----------



## debodun

False

You drink lemonade in the summer.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You make iced coffee in Summer


----------



## debodun

False - never been much of a coffee drinker.

There are pine trees in your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

*You like to attend murder ,mystery weekends *


----------



## debodun

False

You own more than one Bible.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You went to Sunday School (or equivalent) as a child.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You walk around your house in bare feet *


----------



## joybelle

False.   Used to but not these days.   I need well cushioned footwear.

You are studying a course.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You eat fish at least once a week


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do YOU have pasta once a week?


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You have potatoes at least once a day


----------



## Sunny

False

You are good at doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## debodun

True, if they are 250 pieces or less. I don't have the patience to do any more than that these days.

You prefer dill pickles to sweet ones.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I hate all pickles, especially Dill Pickles.. 

*You like to watch nature documentaries *


----------



## debodun

True. The BBC America channel runs many of them on Saturdays.

You're a fan of "chick flicks".


----------



## hollydolly

*False...   ..couldn't be more false , I hate that type of stuff... 

**  You vacuum every day *


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!!!!!* Lucky if that gets done every other month, especially in summer - phew! I trimmed the hedge this morning and was watering it as I trimmed. I hope the salt doesn't kill it. Indoor chores are less likely to get done since I am the only one that sees inside.

You've owned a police scanner radio.


----------



## Rosemarie

False..


You used to be part of the Citizens Radio network


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't even know what that is.

You charge your cell phone more than once a day.


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny.. ^^^ CB Radio !!

*False* to the mobile phone charging..only once a day is enough... 

*You chat with your children ( or relatives,  online  several times a week) *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have taken dance lessons.*


----------



## debodun

True - when I was a kid, my mom forced me to take ballet lessons. Back then every mom wanted her daughter to be a Shirley Temple. I HATED it. I whined so much she finally gave up on them. If you mean like ballroom dancing, then FALSE.

You were married before age 25.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I am a spinster lady! 

You take more than 6 prescribed medications daily.*


----------



## debodun

False - 2 and I think that is a lot.

You are nearsighted.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are lucky enough to still have good hearing.  (I am, glad to say!)


----------



## debodun

True - No hearing aids for me yet and that seems to be an endemic condition in my locale. Almost everyone I know that's over 60 wears at least one, some have in both and still can't hear. However, I do notice my left ear is better than the right. I have a friend that calls me every once in a while and I quickly get fatigued having to shout and repeat everything several times. She's a double aider, too. 

Your vision is better in one eye than the other.


----------



## joybelle

Marginally.   I have 20/20 vision but need glasses for reading.

You enjoy growing vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..not any more..

(i'm another who is  fortunate to have excellent hearing, especially given that I was born into a profoundly deaf family)

*You're an early bird *


----------



## Lashann

True

The largest meal of the day for you is Breakfast


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( I wish I could get into that habit tho') 

*you spent a lot of time with a grandparent when you were a child *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you miss a special person in your life from when you were little


----------



## hollydolly

*True

It's very humid where you are today *


----------



## mike4lorie

suppose to be

did you get rain in the last few days


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes*

*Your first drink of the day is water *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

did you ever smoke?


----------



## debodun

False - I can't stand the smell and it could touch off an asthma incident. I remember my mom bringing me to a baby shower in the 1960s when it was still okay to smoke indoors. It was in a small firehouse office and almost all the attendees smoked. I couldn't breathe and my eyes watered for 3 days after that. My mom didn't smoke, but my dad smoked cigars and a pipe. His cigars were AWFUL, but for some reason the pipe wasn't so bad. 

You've been on an airplane or jet within the last 12 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have remote control indoor lighting*


----------



## debodun

False - in my 123 year old house? I barely have lighting.  

You like melted cheese on broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( I have that once a week) 

*You prefer sweet over savoury *


----------



## joybelle

False

You dislike abbreviated words in texting.


----------



## Pink Biz

*I dislike texting!

You have ridden in a stretch limo.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You are a fan of motor racing


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like to watch baseball


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You know the difference between Soccer and football *


----------



## debodun

True, I guess. My understanding is that what is known as soccer in the US is football in Britain. American football is played with this:



And the closest thing in Britain to American football is rugby.

Your local library is still closed.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You had or going to have  steak for dinner today*


----------



## debodun

False - I rarely have steak (no pun intended).

You don't like creamy dressings on a hamburger.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You eat after 9pm *


----------



## debodun

False - well, HARDLY ever.

You have more than one deck of playing cards in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

False.  I do have one.

You have painted a part of the interior of your own house, at least once.


----------



## debodun

False - I didn't, but my parents painted the kitchen a long time ago.

You've been swimming in the last 2 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. ( I wish)*

*You have a swimming pool*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have your own snooker table


----------



## mike4lorie

false

is your water filtered before you drink it at home


----------



## hollydolly

*No.*. our water is very clean straight out of the tap...

*Have you been shopping today* ( I just shopped  this morning at  a brand new supermarket, only opened yesterday , no crowds which surprised me )


----------



## mike4lorie

False... I just got showered and dressed

Is it a nice sunny day?


----------



## debodun

True - after a night of training rain storms, it has cleared and is comfortable, but that is not to last. Heat advisories for the weekend into next week. 

You used to or still bite your fingernails.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...used to

You were an easygoing baby. *


----------



## Sunny

True

You are a "morning person."


----------



## debodun

False - and not much of one any other time of the day.

You liked gym class in high school.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False with a capital F! I actually flunked it because I skipped so many classes and I had to take it again in summer school!

You know the capitals of all 50 USA states.*


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You have read all of Dickens books


----------



## debodun

False

You have a lot of baskets in your home.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You can do small electrical repairs yourself


----------



## debodun

True - I've re-wired many a table lamp and replaced a wall switch once. I don't know what circuit is connected to what lever in the breaker box, so I just turn them all off when I have to work on things like that.

You've eaten fresh watermelon recently.


----------



## connect1

False


You planted a garden this year


----------



## hollydolly

*True...we replanted both lawns*

*You've never been married *


----------



## debodun

True

You've looked through a telescope at least once.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


You know all the constellations and the stories attached to them.


----------



## debodun

Yes, in the northern hemisphere, at least. Astronomy was a childhood hobby of mine.

You like knickknacks.


----------



## Sunny

True, if they are interesting, or have interesting stories attached to them.

You like a big breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You shop at discount supermarkets *


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You still have music tapes as well as CDs.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a keen sense of smell*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Are your ears extremely sensitive?


----------



## Sunny

If you mean, do I have good hearing, yes.

You have started a new activity since quarantining.


----------



## debodun

False

You always wear socks with casual shoes.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've taken RV or Caravan holidays ( vacations) in the past*


----------



## debodun

False

You still have a CRT TV in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have VHS tapes in the house still...*


----------



## debodun

True - literally hundreds.

You like rhubarb pie.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You know the leader of your country's spouse and children's names  *


----------



## debodun

False

You like trivia quizzes.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* - Love 'em...

*You're a music fan *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have won a trophy in a sport.*


----------



## debodun

True (I was going to ask that very question). Mine are bowling trophies, but won back in 1966 when I was able to toss a ball down a lane. You can just see them on the top shelf in this photo:



You are bilingual.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*Your have a well known close member of your family *


----------



## debodun

False - we're a bunch of nobodies.  

You take vitamin supplements.


----------



## Sunny

True, only one, vitamin B12.

You have recently refinanced your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your children live in another country from you *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you have a dentist's appointment coming up?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Both of your parents have been married more than once.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You wear plastic gloves when cutting onions or garlic*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you check the oil in your car regularly


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You always eat breakfast*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you drink your morning coffee outside


----------



## debodun

False - I'm not a coffee drinker and even if I was, I wouldn't drink it outdoors.

You like cola soda.


----------



## Sunny

True, Diet Coke only.

You are fascinated by astronomy.


----------



## debodun

True - it was a childhood hobby.

Your residence has central AC.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.( not this house but my second home overseas has reverse AC) 

*You've been gardening today* ( I've trimmed  back the high hedges at the rear of the house)


----------



## debodun

False, unless you consider watering the tomatoes gardening.

If you eat red meat, you like it rare.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have milked a cow.*


----------



## debodun

False

You wear pajamas or a nightgown to bed.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*It stays light until 9.30pm where you are *


----------



## Sunny

False.  9:00 is about when it gets dark.

You have seen wild animals up close, other than in a zoo.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

* You've ridden shotgun on a big rig... *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You have eaten kiwi fruit.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have flown a kite at least once.


----------



## debodun

True. Another childhood hobby. I know there are kites up in the attic I had back then. Indian fighter kites and Scott sleds. I also remember one I had shaped like and eagle.



You've eaten beef within the last week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True--.last night for dinner

You've been out shopping today *


----------



## debodun

True - I forgot to get bread and ramen when I went on Monday.

Your parents were closer than 5 years apart in age.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (dad was 12 years older than mom)

You wear a ring on your pinky finger.*


----------



## debodun

False - I'm not much for wearing hand jewelry. I collect it, though. BTW, Pink, like me -my dad was nearly 9 years older than my mom.

You've eaten lasagna within the last 2 months.


----------



## joybelle

True.

You have eaten kangaroo meat.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have hitchhiked at some time in your life.


----------



## joybelle

False.

You have a picture perfect view to wake up to each day.


----------



## hollydolly

(I've eaten Kangaroo) ^^^

*True to the view.*.. well not picture perfect per-Se but  a lot nicer than many 

*You've lived on a farm*


----------



## Sunny

False

If you had to choose one, you like winter weather better than summer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* - now that I don't have to get up in the snow to go to work 

*You prefer to use card rather than cash *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have any plastic. I always pay for things by cash or check. Getting harder, though.

You like movie musicals.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
*
*You're going to take a trip or vacation before this year is out !*


----------



## debodun

False - anyway, I seriously doubt it.

You like lots of garlic in foods that usually have it.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You like receiving gift certificates on your birthday, Christmas, etc.*


----------



## hollydolly

Not sure  because  I've never had any... ( I'll say* false* because I'd hate to be forced into buying from one retailer ) 

*Your favourite Ice-cream flavour is Rum & raisin
*


----------



## debodun

False - there are only a few ice cream varieties I don't really care for - one is rum raisin and the other is cookies n' cream, although I'd eat those if that was all that was on hand.

You prefer to oven bake foods rather than fry in a pan.


----------



## joybelle

I use both methods.   Depends what I am cooking.   I do love my airdryer.

You enjoy playing the devil's advocate.


----------



## debodun

TRUE

You were older than 6 when you had your first pet.


----------



## joybelle

False.

You love reading in bed.


----------



## debodun

True - the only way to read.

You're favorite subject in school was English.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've been a volunteer at some type of  normally paid work*


----------



## joybelle

True

You have a quick wit.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( I always think of the quick retort _after_ that fact ) 

*You have problems walking *


----------



## Sunny

Depends on what you call a problem.  After the first mile, I always decide I've had enough.

You can quote something by Shakespeare without looking it up.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Depends on what you call a problem.  After the first mile, I always decide I've had enough.
> 
> You can quote something by Shakespeare without looking it up.




IMO if you're walking a mile without problems in your mid 80's, you're doing great...  

*True *-  to Shakespeare 

*You have rain where you are today* ( we're expecting a storm soon)


----------



## debodun

False - bright and sunny.

You like some chopped celery in your chicken salad.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish (I don't put it in mine, but will eat it in others)

You prefer mittens over gloves.*


----------



## joybelle

False.

Your favourite colour is red.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..it used to be all my life, but in the last few years I've come to love Lemon..and all shades of Blue 

*You sell stuff on Ebay *


----------



## Sunny

False, but I have in the past.

You have traveled through a desert.


----------



## joybelle

True

You listen to the radio.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You're an only child *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You regularly go on holidays.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Some of your immediate family live abroad*


----------



## debodun

False

You know what this is used for.


----------



## joybelle

Hubby has it - an egg scale.

You love collecting old wares.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

There's a  favourite television programme which you never miss *


----------



## joybelle

False.

Junk food isn't something you eat very often.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( I love dark chocolate )

*You prefer to be the driver rather than the passenger  ( *it's not a metaphor*  ) *


----------



## joybelle

Depends who the driver is.

You do not regard maths as your strong point.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your hair is less than 50% grey or white.*


----------



## mike4lorie

false (bald)

do you still wear makeup?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You go to church on Sundays*


----------



## debodun

True - once a month.

You like you veggies crisp cooked rather than mushy.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't particularly like "veggies" cooked any way, with just a few exceptions.

You used to be able to turn a cartwheel.


----------



## debodun

False - never able to do that, or do a rope climb, either.

You have a collection of hand tools in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes.* ..my o/h has many tools... 

*You eat dessert regularly *


----------



## debodun

False

You have an evergreen tree near your residence.


----------



## Sunny

I had to look out the window for that one. Yes, true!

Your cell phone sometimes freezes up.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can change a flat tire.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*.. I wouldn't want to tho'..

*You have children living next door to you *


----------



## joybelle

False.   Nearest neighbour is around 1 km away and they have children.   Not really next door.

You like looking through recipes to try them out.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have contact lenses.*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you like Green Eggs and Ham?


----------



## hollydolly

*False* I have no clue what green eggs are...

*You suffer from dry skin*


----------



## joybelle

False

You shy away from arguments.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* in real life.. 

*You use Vac-packs to store items in your home *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like Dr. Seuss books.


----------



## joybelle

Oh yes so true.

You are a vegan.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You remember getting the Polio vaccine in the 1950s.


----------



## joybelle

False.   I did receive it but can't remember the event.

You remember being given your first bike.


----------



## hollydolly

*False .*.I never had a bike as a kid

*You have a better connection with one of your children than the others*


----------



## joybelle

True unfortunately.

You no longer have a landline telephone.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You text several times a day


----------



## joybelle

False.

You don't carry your mobile/cell phone around with you all of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You were the first born child *


----------



## joybelle

True.

You despise being cheated.


----------



## hollydolly

*true with a capital TRUE!!

You're a quiet person...*


----------



## joybelle

True.  Quiet and private.

You enjoy the convenience of modern appliances.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You drink 8 glasses of water each day.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.probably!! I do drink a great deal of water every day 

*You go regularly to a chiropodist or podiatrist *


----------



## Sunny

False

You hit the ground running first thing in the morning.


----------



## debodun

False - hit...ground...running...what is *that*? 

Your usual bedtime is after 10 pm.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You'd move right out of the area where you live if you could *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have participated in at least one Zoom session.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know what that is.

You use a lot of seasonings (herbs & spices) in the food you cook.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* to the zoom meetings, a bit seasoned now with them lol... probably done 5 official ones this last 3 months

*False* ..a few seasonings but not a 'lot'' 

*You still cook mostly from scratch *


----------



## joybelle

True.   

You have central heating.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have a video doorbell *


----------



## debodun

False

You like gelatin desserts.


----------



## joybelle

True

You love shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're a politically active person*


----------



## joybelle

True

You do not enjoy school reunions.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a lucky charm *


----------



## joybelle

False

You have some of your childhood toys.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You still sanitize your hands several times a day *


----------



## joybelle

False, not when I am home all day.   I regularly sanitize when I go out.

You would like to lose some weight.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You own your own home *


----------



## joybelle

True.

You drink herbal teas.


----------



## Sunny

True, occasionally. Mostly I prefer other beverages.

You hope to be one of the first group getting the vaccine.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've worn/wear  a wig*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you go to Halloween parties


----------



## joybelle

False.

You have a spontaneous personality.


----------



## mike4lorie

sumtimes


you like square dancing in triangles


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You  know how to line dance


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you prefer ballpoint pens to pencils


----------



## debodun

False

There are Venetian blinds in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've driven a sports car *


----------



## debodun

False

You watch the Olympic Games (when they take place).


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, love them!

You have made pasta from scratch.*


----------



## joybelle

True.   Need to get back to making it from scratch.

You have been to fortune teller.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You still go to the Fairground *


----------



## joybelle

False

You visit the snow fields as much as you can.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (went snow skiing one time many years ago and hated it)

I had to Google 'snow fields'. In USA they are known as 'ski resorts'.

Your appendix has been removed.*


----------



## joybelle

I went once as well @Pink Biz and also hated it.

False.

You have a university/college education.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your favorite nut is the almond.*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

your favorite color is blue


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've spent time as a hospital patient *


----------



## debodun

True

At one point, you followed astrology.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (even took classes!)

You are an Elvis fan.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like old-fashioned player piano music.


----------



## joybelle

True.

You have a temper that rises up quickly.


----------



## debodun

True! I got it on BOTH sides of the family - Scots-Irish and German, you know.

You like barbershop quartet music.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( I like almost all music) *

*You're vegetarian*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your biggest meal of the day is usually dinner.


----------



## debodun

True, but lunch is a close second

You like Victorian style decor.


----------



## joybelle

False.   It is too cluttered for me.

You would like to return to study.


----------



## debodun

False

You like the taste of Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## joybelle

True, I make my own.

You love Asian food.


----------



## hollydolly

* True* if it's oriental Asian..not true if it's Indian Asian 

*You eat out at least once a month*


----------



## joybelle

False.

You are slim.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

is it raining where you are?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You usually go out for Sunday Lunch *


----------



## debodun

False

You had a mostly happy childhood.


----------



## joybelle

True.

You are not fashion conscious.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.*.( I don't wear high street fashion per se.. but I like to think I do have some  sense of fashion and style)

*Green features highly as a colour in your home *


----------



## debodun

True - much of the original wallpaper is some shade of green. There are many pieces of green vintage glassware my mom collected.

You'd rather vacation at a beach venue that at a mountain resort.


----------



## Sunny

False. I like both equally.

You like accordion music.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. ( and the accordion street buskers playing ''Oh when the saints'' over and over again get on my last nerve) 

*You enjoy eating  all types of pies... *


----------



## joybelle

True.

You love spring bulbs.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You like black licorice.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..but I  have it very rarely..

*You're photogenic*


----------



## joybelle

False.

You find saving money difficult.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You lend/borrow things from neighbors.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You approve of the death penalty.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True  for certain indisputable crimes*

*You often exceed the speed limit *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You wear a face mask when going out.


----------



## debodun

True - I may not wear it walking to the car or driving, but I do put one on when going into a public place.

You've eaten sardines within the last 3 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*... 


*You've experimented with illegal substances *


----------



## debodun

False

You've visited a physician in person within the last 2 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- My consultant ( one zoom appointment 3 face to face appts' last month) 

*Ever fallen downstairs as an adult ?*


----------



## debodun

True - I slipped on the cellar stairs in 2005 and broke a finger by falling on my left hand. Never healed properly and I lost dexterity. Good thing it was my non-dominant hand, but I had to sell my clarinet. I couldn't play it after that.



You've had to have a handyman repair in your residence in the last 12 months.


----------



## Wren

False

When you’re home alone, you sing and dance around the place


----------



## debodun

False - if only I had that ambition.

You've traveled more than 60 miles (100 km) from your residence within the last 30 days.


----------



## joybelle

False.

You are thinking about buying a new car.


----------



## JustBonee

False  ...   just bought a new car earlier this year

Your favorite  meal of the day is breakfast.


----------



## joybelle

False

You dye your hair.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (used to intermittently)

You are a practical joker.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You enjoy slapstick comedy*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a close family member who is a millionaire.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You enjoy comfort food when you are feeling down?


----------



## mike4lorie

true

have you ever washed the floors on your hands and knees


----------



## applecruncher

True

You have a medical appointment this month


----------



## debodun

True

You've purchased gasoline/petrol within the last 30 days.


----------



## joybelle

True

You wash your hair every day.


----------



## debodun

False - average twice a week, maybe 3 times in summer.

You still have a set of encyclopedias.


----------



## joybelle

True.   Can't sell them because no one wants them.

You are recovering from an illness.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

*Ever got drunk at a family party ?*


----------



## joybelle

False.

You go mushrooming in the mushroom season.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have forest or large woodland near your home *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (hiking paths through 17 acres of deciduous forest with woodland grasses, wildflowers and a pond...2 minute walk from my apartment) 

Your favorite job involved selling.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have wooden floors in your home *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

did you know by putting coffee grounds in your shoes will take away the ugly smell in them


----------



## Sunny

False. (My shoes smell OK, as far as I know!)  

You are finding it hard to come up with new questions for this game.


----------



## debodun

True

You'd make a good scientist?


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( maybe forensics but not any other type)

*You have more than 10 pairs of shoes and boots *


----------



## debodun

All combined - true, but only wear a few.

Your father worked at a blue collar job.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You listen to music on headphones *


----------



## debodun

False

The leaves are starting to change color in your locale.


----------



## joybelle

Is a farmer blue collar?   Probably is, so true.

You need to declutter the house.


----------



## debodun

*TRUE!!!!*

Leaves are changing color already in your locale.


----------



## joybelle

False.   We are in winter and heading to spring.

You have had a lot of rain recently.


----------



## debodun

True - one day of moderate to heavy rain on Tuesday. Remnants if TS Isaias.

You live on or near the main street of your community.


----------



## joybelle

False, we live out in the sticks.

You have strong health.


----------



## hollydolly

*Comparatively so...  (true-ish) 

You've been out to a restaurant lately *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have more than 6 nieces/nephews.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *

*You regularly eat fish for breakfast *


----------



## Sunny

False

For coffee drinkers: You like flavored coffee (caramel, vanilla, etc.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False ,* I just like it straight..

*Same question for more serious coffee drinkers *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False..straight with cream (milk)

Do you drink iced tea?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Have you eaten dinner today*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False 1:50 PM here

Will you eat early


----------



## joybelle

True.   Early to bed and early to rise, so we usually eat early.

Do you wear a suit to work?


----------



## hollydolly

*I took early retirement  2 years ago in my early 60's, no more suits for me... *

*You  drink more water than any other fluid *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one tie-dyed tee shirt.


----------



## joybelle

False

You put other first instead of yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You are asthmatic or have breathing problems*


----------



## Sunny

False (unless I'm wearing a cloth mask)

You like at least one opera.


----------



## debodun

True

You know what this was used for


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've been out to a bar or cafe  today*


----------



## joybelle

False.   We are in lockdown.

You saw the sunset last night.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*  (sorry about the lockdown, we came out a few weeks ago, but things are still not properly back to normal yet) 

*You've worn a dress today *


----------



## joybelle

False, hardly ever wear a dress.   I think it is going to be a long time @hollydolly before life goes back to any form of normal.

You have had a productive day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.very productive.. 

*You drink a lot of tea...*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are feeling happy.


----------



## debodun

False - more like frustrated right now having to do with home repair problems.

You take dietary supplements.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (just a regular multi-vitamin/mineral tablet)

You still believe in Santa Claus*


----------



## hollydolly

True, of course, Santa Clause is as real as the Fairies at the bottom of my garden... 

*You've got medical appointments which have been delayed due to the pandemic *


----------



## debodun

*TRUE!!!!*

You have photos of pets in your family album.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...hundreds.. 

*You are missing pre-covid activities *


----------



## debodun

False - at least not to a great extent other than doctor's appointments.

You like red meat done rare.


----------



## Sunny

False. I prefer medium, or medium rare.

You find typing easier than writing longhand.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.* not  exactly easier, but quicker and less painful

*You have bats in your roof *


----------



## Sunny

No idea, as the roof is 6 flights up.

You have had a tropical fish tank at some point in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* 

*There's more glass furniture and surfaces  in your livingroom  than wooden ones *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a wall safe in your home.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You have been tested for Covid-19.


----------



## joybelle

False

You have a vinyl record collection and a turntable.


----------



## hollydolly

*True  - *

*You have an attic *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you have a garage


----------



## debodun

True - a 2 two-seater



You've imbibed in lemonade in the last 3 months.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to go barefoot when you're in the house.


----------



## debodun

False, at least I wear slippers, ballerina style in summer and bootie style in winter, if I can find them. I usually wear out a pair per season.

You have milkshakes quite often.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.only very occasionally..


*You've kept pictures or the paperwork of every vehicle you've ever owned *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (photos)

You have more than one tattoo.*


----------



## joybelle

False - I don't have any and never will.

You love the smell of cut grass.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..but right now I'd love the smell of rain more, if only it would hurry up and come 🌧

*You have step-siblings*


----------



## debodun

False

You wouldn't own your own home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have more than one home *


----------



## debodun

False - my home is more than enough!  

You like lemon-flavored iced tea.


----------



## Sunny

Sort of true. Not an iced tea lover, but when I do drink it I like it better with lemon juice in it.

You like citrus fruits.


----------



## joybelle

True

You have all of your ironing up todate.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You still send paper greeting cards *


----------



## Sunny

True, sometimes. I like to make my own.

You enjoy watching crashing waves and thunderstorms.


----------



## joybelle

Absolutely true with both.

You do not like slap stick comedy.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You bet on horseraces.*


----------



## joybelle

False, I don't gamble.

You are inventive on how to use up leftover food.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have lace curtains in your home*


----------



## debodun

True. Now if I can get rid of the clutter...



Your car is less than 5 years old.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (no car)

You eat light versions of cheese, sour cream, etc.*


----------



## debodun

True

Your favorite color for flowers is red.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You live in the same house for years


----------



## joybelle

Yes.   32 years.

You like to have a basic routine to your day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ...I hate routine..

*You still have old photo booth pic of yourself from your youth *


----------



## joybelle

True.

You manage the household finances.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You grow your own veggies*


----------



## joybelle

True, as much as we can.

You prefer the simple life.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have more than 5 COVID masks.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You live alone


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( and also True to the Covid Masks) 

*You bite your fingernails *


----------



## debodun

True

You still have an analog clock (one with hands) in hour home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-* (kitchen clock which is radio controlled )

*You don't give money to beggars or panhandlers *


----------



## Sunny

False. Sometimes I do.

You sometimes send an email to your political representative.


----------



## debodun

False

You've had a bird as a pet at one time.


----------



## joybelle

True.

You enjoy upcycling items into something that is useful.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to visit museums (when times are normal, anyway)


----------



## applecruncher

True

You took a nap today.


----------



## joybelle

False.   I have to be really sick to sleep during the day.

You cooked up a storm today.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( I  baked spuds in the micro.. I've put my back out can't do much at the moment)

*You're a world traveller *


----------



## joybelle

Hope you recover quickly @hollydolly.   It is no fun having a dicky back.

False

You enjoy a trip on a train to the countryside.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks @joybelle ..my back is the bane  of my life at times..thanks for the good wishes 

*true *..to the train, but trips into the city ..I live in the countryside 

*You wish you'd taken up a different career to the one you chose *


----------



## debodun

False - I liked being a biological research technician, but like retirement a whole lot better!

You flush the toilet after EVERY use.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..... *

*You have several storage  sheds/barns on your property *


----------



## debodun

False - just a two-car garage, but one of the bays acts as a storage shed.

You like silver-color for a vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly

*False -*  I only ever had one car in that colour, not keen tbh, to hard to find in a Busy Car park among all the other silver ones 

*You vacuum your mattress occasionally *


----------



## debodun

False - not the mattress _per se_, but sometimes I do the spread.

You've eaten ice cream in the past week.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You like flavored pancake syrups.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're an armchair sports fan *


----------



## joybelle

False

You have eclectic taste in music.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like classical music


----------



## hollydolly

*True*-(some)

*You regularly donate items to charity shops *


----------



## debodun

False - donate is not in my vocabulary  

You read the financial section of the newspaper.


----------



## Sunny

False

When on a trip (in normal times), you like to go into the gift shops and sometimes buy stuff.


----------



## debodun

True - I at least like to look, but seldom buy. I have enough trinkets already.

You have a cast iron frying pan.


----------



## joybelle

True

Prior to buying a product you research different brands and the prices.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*very much so...

*You're a vegetarian or have a special diet of some kind *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You are a fussy eater.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You own more than 3   wheeled suitcases...*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

have you ever smoked a cigar?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have cravings for certain foods?*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

having eggs sometime today?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've flown in a helicopter *


----------



## debodun

False, not even in an airplane, although I do remember riding in a mountain gondola. That was enough for me!

You're afraid of heights.


----------



## Sunny

False. I like heights.

Your favorite musical instrument is the violin.


----------



## debodun

False - I like oboe music.

You have a vegetable garden.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You are currently reading a good book.


----------



## joybelle

False

You have a positive personality.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

have you been picking veggies out of your garden yet?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live under a flight path *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

does the sunrise in the southwest for you?


----------



## Sunny

What?  

Do you like playing computer games?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have more coats and jackets than trousers/jeans*


----------



## debodun

False

You are good at "reading" people.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( absolutely) 

*Good question...same question*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (better than I used to be)

You have received a scholarship of some kind.*


----------



## debodun

True - I wouldn't have been able to attend college without one.

It is getting cooler in your locale.


----------



## joybelle

True.   We are in winter, but going through a particularly cold snap.

You hang your washing on an outside line when the weather permits.


----------



## hollydolly

*Not guilty.*..Only duvets pillows or rugs which can't go in the dryer ...

*You have video/cine  footage taken  as a child which you still have *


----------



## joybelle

Not Guilty.

You are culling recipe books.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you have a hitch on your car/truck


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You store a lot in your attic*


----------



## debodun

True - don't get me going!  

You own a bicycle.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. although my neighbour was giving one away for free the other day I wasn't tempted 

*You invest in stocks & shares *


----------



## joybelle

False - I don't trust the stock market.   

You have arthritis.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..I have Osteoarthritis in my hands.. 

*You like to swim in the Ocean *


----------



## joybelle

False.   I love being at the ocean but I am not a confident swimmer.

You are wearing nail polish.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are a dog person, more than a cat person.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..100%

*You often eat Breakfast outdoors *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have more than a dozen nephews/nieces.*


----------



## joybelle

True on my husband's side.   

You dislike window shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

*False .*..altho' I haven't done it for ages 

*You shop more online, than in person*


----------



## joybelle

At the moment absolutely True

You don't tolerate idiots easily.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you get fed up if someone does a job for you, but it's not done properly


----------



## hollydolly

Depends if I'm paying or it's a favour... *True if I'm paying 

You have a storm raging round  where you live at the moment *


----------



## debodun

False - if you mean in the meteorological sense. Couldn't be nicer - a calm, warm summer day.

You've eaten cauliflower in the last 3 months.


----------



## hollydolly

(we have storm Ellen raging round us at the moment ) ^^^^

*False* to the cauli...

*You wear a lot of jewellery *


----------



## debodun

False - I collect costume jewelry, but seldom wear any of it.

You've eaten strawberry shortcake this summer.


----------



## joybelle

False

You enjoy herbal teas.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You play Golf*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are an armchair sports person.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You like to travel


----------



## joybelle

True but I can become homesick as well if gone for too long.

You are cautious with your money.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish...

You match your specs frames to your outfit *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you match your shoes to your watch to your earings


----------



## debodun

False.

You have at least one antique in your residence.


----------



## joybelle

True and that isn't including me or the hubs lol.

You have a cellar in your home.


----------



## debodun

Unfortunately true.

You probably have things in your freezer over a year old.


----------



## joybelle

True and in my opinion they are still just fine.

You have a front loading washing machine.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have a 900 watt or more powerful Microwave oven *


----------



## Sunny

True

You prefer to use your regular oven, or toaster oven, for certain foods. (Instead of the microwave),


----------



## joybelle

Very true.   I use the micro mainly for heating up leftovers.

You preserve food.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a patent, copyright or trademark.*


----------



## joybelle

False.

You live very cautiously at the moment because of the virus.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*
*
*
*You listen to podcasts*


----------



## debodun

False

You live within a mile of a cornfield.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You liked to shuck corn when you were a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*
*
*
*You picked peas and ate them raw as a kid*


----------



## debodun

False - I may have eaten peas directly out of a pod, but I don't remember picking them.

You wouldn't mind sleeping in a bed in which someone had passed.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You think that Marilyn Monroe's death was a homicide.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I have no idea 

*You've eaten fruit today *


----------



## debodun

True -  a banana for breakfast and a nectarine coming up next.

You've been to the seashore in the last 6 months.


----------



## joybelle

True

You are looking forward to autumn (fall) or spring depending where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.we've had too hot a spring and  summer, I'm desperate now for cold weather 

*You've been married longer than your parents were *


----------



## joybelle

False

You would never want to go back to your teenage years.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You're a fan of country music *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You enjoy weekend getaways.*


----------



## Sunny

True

You've recently ordered food online, to be delivered to your home.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (groceries)

You love to research your family tree.*


----------



## joybelle

False.   I love to read what others have found though.

You can procrastinate over doing certain things.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have photos displayed around your home of family members *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

do you have all your pictures backed up on something in case?


----------



## debodun

True - I have an external HD

Big changes in your life are difficult for you.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I welcome change 

*You make sure to leave the house at least every other day *


----------



## debodun

False - I only go out when it's absolutely necessary, like to get groceries or to the P.O. or a doctor's appt.

You prefer electric stoves/ranges to gas.


----------



## Ruthanne

So true!

You wear anklet socks in the summer


----------



## debodun

False - just regular old socks or me.

You've baked a pie in the last 4 months.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You've cleaned the toilet bowl in the last 2 weeks


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.._of course..._


*You've worked as a volunteer  *


----------



## Sunny

True. Writing and addressing postcards right now about our coming election.

You have had at least one teleconference with a doctor, instead of going in person.


----------



## debodun

False

You have a fire extinguisher in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have a swimming pool*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are in the market for a new bed mattress.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. ( we  just were talking about it an hour ago in fact) 

*You have older siblings *


----------



## joybelle

We are as well @hollydolly and I am dreading the process.

False

You have just enjoyed or about to start a wonderful day?


----------



## mike4lorie

very true

looks like rain is coming?


----------



## joybelle

False, probably around Saturday.

You have pulled something out of the freezer for a meal for tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

False but I debated about it and decided to have something else.

You looked in the mirror today


----------



## joybelle

True, but gee where did that older woman come from????

You live near a botanical garden.


----------



## Ruthanne

False but there's a tomato garden next door..lol

You have seen a wringer washer before.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...we had one when I was  a child...*

(@joybelle  me too, also  dreading the process regarding the mattress buying)

*You excelled in a sport when you were a kid *


----------



## joybelle

A big false.   I hated sport.

You don't colour your hair.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (bald)

you paint your nails...


----------



## joybelle

False

You love a tasty meat pie


----------



## mike4lorie

true


like a homemade apple pie?


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, ala mode especially!

Your partner, if applicable, has the same astrological sign as you do.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You make pizza from Corn tortillas *


----------



## debodun

False - never tried that.

Your birthday is in the spring.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( April) *

*You were born on a Sunday *


----------



## debodun

False

Someone on your block has a pool.


----------



## Sunny

Everyone on my block has a pool!  We collectively own two beautiful pools for our community, one indoor and one outdoor.

You like red wine better than white.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I don't like either 

*You match your glasses (frames) to your outfit sometimes *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (one pair of glasses)

You need an alarm clock to wake up for an appointment.*


----------



## debodun

False

You'd rather go to the beach resort for a vacation than to a mountain lodge.


----------



## joybelle

False - resorts do nothing for me.

You need glasses for reading.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have a good memory


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...not lately, my short term memory is seriously compromised lately.. 

*You prefer to read a hardback than paperback *


----------



## joybelle

True

You prefer classic clothing to trendy clothing.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You live close to your siblings *


----------



## debodun

False - I have no living siblings.

You've used a safety match in the last year.


----------



## Sunny

True

Coronavirus aside, you prefer getting items delivered to your home rather than going out and buying them "in person."


----------



## debodun

False - I like to choose my own groceries, especially produce and meat. It would rankle me that someone else is selecting my food when I am perfectly capable of doing it myself.

You've been a passenger in a train within the last 5 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.many times

*You colour your hair yourself *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't color my hair.

You paint your toenails.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You're having chicken for dinner today *


----------



## debodun

False - it will probably be hamburger macaroni casserole.

You buy brand name cosmetics.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You prefer hardshell suitcases to soft....*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like visitors rather than visiting


----------



## debodun

False - I really don't like either option.

You've had ginger ale in the last 2 months.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you've had a chocolate milkshake lately


----------



## debodun

False. Now you got me thinking about that. 

You have a bar in your residence.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

do you have a microwave in the island of your kitchen?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Have you ever been on a cruise *


----------



## joybelle

Truish - a day cruise out to the Great Barrier Reef but not an overnight/s cruise.   Even if they were giving out a cruise free I wouldn't be taking up the offer at the moment.

You have sown some plant seeds recently.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*The very first thing you do in the morning is Shower*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you are usually in bed by 10 pm


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You employ a window cleaner *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

Do you ride the streetcar


----------



## debodun

False - not a common thing here.

You make spaghetti sauce from fresh tomatoes.


----------



## Sunny

False

You generally manage to get out of the house at least once a day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You like to watch true crime shows on TV*


----------



## joybelle

False.   We don't watch a lot of TV these days.

You enjoy visiting plant nurseries.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

did you ever run through the sprinkler as a kid


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ..we never had a sprinkler back then

*You are very involved in local politics *


----------



## mike4lorie

Very True

 Are YOU not watching your governments carefully with whats going on?


----------



## hollydolly

mike4lorie said:


> Very True
> 
> Are YOU not watching your governments carefully with whats going on?


* False* I AM watching closely...

*It's very windy where you are today*


----------



## debodun

False - not yet anyway. Gusty winds predicted this afternoon, though.

You've eaten canned asparagus.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..only fresh or frozen

*You have more fake than fresh flowers in your home *


----------



## debodun

True, but not many even of fakers. I threw a lot out when I cleaned up this year. One I didn't toss was a feather bouquet.



You've had rain in your locale this week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You live alone *


----------



## Sunny

True

You are fascinated by the spooky side of astronomy (black holes, alternate universes, etc.)


----------



## joybelle

True - I don't understand a lot of it, but I am very interested.

You are in an unstable sleep pattern at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..with a Capital *True 

Good question...same question back *


----------



## debodun

True - especially with those noisy neighbors!

You've been surfing (on the ocean, not the Internet) at least once.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*

*You've recently had at least one room in your home renovated *


----------



## applecruncher

False

You frequently look at old photo albums.


----------



## Sunny

False (They mostly just sit on the shelf).

If you are a wine lover, there is one particular type of wine that you like best. Not just red or white, I mean a little more narrowed down.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You prefer Tea over Coffee


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You like to eat out at weekends *


----------



## joybelle

False.   We are not ones for eating out very often at all.

You don't keep in regular contact with relatives.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you talk to sons/daughters at least once a week


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..most days 

*You can complete a crossword in a different language to your own *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you like word games


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You live more than 100 yards from your nearest neighbour *


----------



## debodun

False - 10 feet on one side about 30 feet on the other. Village living!

You like cold cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your family has found "virtual" ways of staying connected.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. *

* Your political beliefs have changed since the onset of Covid ?*


----------



## debodun

False - what political beliefs?  

Do you think that will be an upswing in COVID cases when schools re-open?


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have bit into an onion.*


----------



## joybelle

False to a raw onion

You enjoy going to the movies when cinemas are open.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Ditto Theatre ?*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...but haven't been for many moons

You get/got along well with your mother-in-law (if applicable)*


----------



## hollydolly

* True-ish

It's a glorious sunny day for the 1st of Septmeber where you are *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like cold soups.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...but we always have Gazpacho here cuz o/h loves it

*You buy in Bulk *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...there's just me

Your favorite furniture style is mid-century modern.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a large livingroom space..*


----------



## debodun

TRUE!!! Too much, in fact.

Your home doorbell plays a tune rather than just chime.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You are looking forward to Christmas *


----------



## debodun

False - Christmas is just like any other day to me now that I'm alone. Looking on the bright side - I don't have to do any holiday shopping! 

Your front sidewalk is longer than 30 feet.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

Your favourite old Hollywood star was Joan Crawford *


----------



## debodun

False

You've had an aquarium at one point.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've been transported to hospital in an Ambulance *


----------



## debodun

True - after surgery on my broken leg. Can't say to this day why I had to stay overnight just to set a broken leg, but I got an ambulance ride from the doctor's outpatient surgery to the hospital in an ambulance manned by the Three Stooges. They put me on a litter and the legs wouldn't retract, so they started kicking it! I think thay also hit every pothole in the road in between. Four weeks later I got a bill for $575 for that ride.  

You've ridden in a limousine.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have had temporary amnesia.*


----------



## debodun

False

You still have the bride and groom figurines from your wedding cake.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...no cake, no wedding    

You have outdoor plans for Labor Day weekend.*


----------



## debodun

True

You've had ginger ale in the last 3 months.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish...diet 7 up

You have an autograph of a famous British actor.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have an autograph of a Famous American actor*


----------



## joybelle

False

You have your mother's favourite dinner setting.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have your mothers wedding ring *


----------



## joybelle

True

You are short.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on your definition. (5'4")

You have at least 10 direct descendants


----------



## joybelle

False

You are very computer savvy.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You like having company visiting


----------



## joybelle

False - not at the moment with the virus

You dislike using plastic cards and would prefer to use money when purchasing goods.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...* ( I'm not a Luddite, I just think it's a slippery slope towards a cashless society) 


*You've had your car broken into at some time *


----------



## StarSong

True

You've canned foods at some point in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have eaten out at a restaurant  since the lockdown  was lifted *


----------



## StarSong

False

You're as diligent in household chores like dusting as you were pre-March.


----------



## debodun

False - I was NEVER diligent.  

You drink your coffee black.


----------



## Sunny

debodun said:


> False - I was NEVER diligent.
> 
> You drink your coffee black.


----------



## Sunny

False, usually with milk or cream. But I will drink it black if necessary.

You are planning to vote differently than usual this year. I don't mean a political change, I mean the way you are voting. (Absentee, early voting at a designated spot, etc.)


----------



## StarSong

True.  I will vote with an absentee ballot, as per usual, but will drop it at a polling place rather than mailing it.  

You have an Alexa or similar artificial intelligence device in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. several..

*Your mother was taller than you... *


----------



## joybelle

True

Your father had a difficult personality.


----------



## applecruncher

True... extremely

You enjoy going to the symphony.


----------



## joybelle

True - only been a few times but thoroughly enjoyed it

You love to learn.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *...constantly learning

*You've visited most of the major tourist sites in your area *


----------



## StarSong

True

You haven't been stung by a bee in at least 10 years.


----------



## debodun

True, unless you also mean to include a wasp or hornet, then false.

You know someone that has solar panels on their house.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*my neighbours... 

*You suffer from cold hands or feet..*


----------



## debodun

False - my mom did. She suffered terribly in the winter, but then she had cardiac issues. Her cardiologist couldn't even feel her pulse in her ankle. I don't even have to wear gloves in the winter unless it get below 20F.

You've had the locks on your doors changed at least once.


----------



## joybelle

False

You have crazy sleep patterns.


----------



## debodun

True

You're a vegan.


----------



## joybelle

False

You are planning a holiday.


----------



## debodun

False

You watch one or more TV game shows.


----------



## joybelle

False

You are an emotional person.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you have dinner mints after every dinner meal


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Your heating and lighting is worked by remote control *


----------



## StarSong

False

You prefer salty snacks to sweet one.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You wear dentures.


----------



## StarSong

False

Staying with this topic, 
You have a removable dental appliance.


----------



## debodun

False

You've seen mamillian wildlife on your property within the last week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You prefer  to sleep late *


----------



## StarSong

I awaken very early regardless of my preferences.

You prefer ketchup to mustard.


----------



## hollydolly

*False I don't like either..

You've noticed a substantial monetary saving during the period of the lockdown*


----------



## joybelle

False - just bought a new mattress and this week tyres for hubby's vehicle - being rural our lockdowns have been a lesser stage than metro areas.

You favour gas cooking over electric cooking.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.

*You have central heating*


----------



## joybelle

False

You love to eat vegetables


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like soft candies


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You've ridden a bus recently*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you just finished a cup of tea


----------



## StarSong

False.  Working on my second cup of coffee.

You drink tea with milk or cream in it.


----------



## joybelle

False

It is windy where you are now.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live in an apartment *


----------



## joybelle

False 

You have solar panels on your roof.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've visited London England*


----------



## StarSong

Only the airport, I'm sorry to say.  

Staying with this topic, 
You've visited Los Angeles, California


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, many times

You can tolerate hot weather better than cold.*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You enjoy cooking for other people.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (in moderation!)

You have driven in reverse for more than 2 blocks.*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have driven a tractor.


----------



## joybelle

True

You love a well written and acted drama movie


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*In your kitchen all your appliances match *


----------



## joybelle

True

You have different coloured walls in each room of your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...all are one colour except for the livingroom and kitchen 

You suffer from breathing problems *


----------



## joybelle

False - thank goodness

You are not a sports fan.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You know your postman / mail man by name *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you have credit at the town's general store?


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( we don't have a general store, nor  would I ever have credit if we did ) *

*You cut your own hair *


----------



## debodun

True

You'd eat eel pie.


----------



## StarSong

False, false, false

You'd eat lentil pie.


----------



## debodun

True - I'd at least try it.

You like S'Mores


----------



## StarSong

False.  However I like all the components of S'mores, just don't care for the combination

You were burned by a hot sparkler firework at least once in your life.


----------



## debodun

True - I had a sadistic uncle that lit a small kiddy firecracker and snuck up to me and said, "I have something for you." and put it in my hand, then clamped his hands one each side of mine so I couldn't let go. That was like 50 years ago and I still remember it.

You've eaten a candy bar in the last 3 months.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> True - I had a sadistic uncle that lit a small kiddy firecracker and snuck up to me and said, "I have something for you." and put it in my hand, then clamped his hands one each side of mine so I couldn't let go. That was like 50 years ago and I still remember it.
> 
> You've eaten a candy bar in the last 3 months.


Sadistic is right!  What a creep.

I had a "healthy" granola bar a couple of weeks ago that could have doubled for a Snickers, so I'll say True. 

You look more like your father than your mother.


----------



## debodun

It stung for a while, but I wasn't seriously injured. He had a bad temper. I always wondered what my aunt saw in him.

False - definitely take after my mom's side.

You've been out on the water in a watercraft in the last 4 months.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You like to bake cakes.


----------



## debodun

True - once in a while. I like eating cakes even better.

You've had wine in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *..I'm teetotal

*You get a shock when you look in a mirror or see a recent  photo of yourself *


----------



## debodun

True




You've consulted a reference book in the last 6 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..   I use the internet now mostly for research 

*You socialise with neighbours *


----------



## debodun

False!

You have blood aunts or uncles still alive.


----------



## joybelle

False

Times is flying past too quickly for you.


----------



## StarSong

True and false.

You had a crush on a celebrity in your youth.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... Several, Eric Stewart from 10cc was numero uno for a time..*
*
Same question *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...Robert Stack from The Untouchables (USA TV show) was a big one

You have created a decorative watermelon or pineapple*


----------



## hollydolly

I remember Robert Stack , we got the Untouchables on TV here when I was a kid.. 

*False..

Do you wear a hearing aid ?*


----------



## debodun

False - no problems yet other than people don't speak loudly enough.  

You know the time of day you were born.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...4:40 PM

You were born in a place other than a hospital.*


----------



## debodun

False

You mainly eat a balanced diet.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your next of kin is the same gender as you are.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You receive a pension from a private company or corporation. 

p.s. I thought Tom Selleck was gorgeous in Magnum P.I.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

Your interior doors are made of glass *


----------



## joybelle

False

You enjoy propagating plants.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have  herbs growing in your garden *


----------



## joybelle

True - lots of them and I use them in cooking.

You are watching the start or the end of the day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...it's late morning here.. 

*You use a walking stick or cane *


----------



## StarSong

False.  No walking aids needed.  Not even close.  (Knock on wood.  Which I just did.)

You have been evacuated from your home, office, school, or other place at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... ( from a hotel twice in the same night) *

*Same question *


----------



## StarSong

True.  A couple of times from work.  This was back in the late 70s when fake bomb threats were all the rage. 

Speaking of things that were all the rage but died out, did you ever streak or see a streaker in person? (I saw a guy streak once. His, um, dangly bits were very unimpressive.)


----------



## debodun

True (yours must've been another guy)



You've visited a zoo.


----------



## Pink Biz

*@debodun  !!!

True

You have a junk drawer in the kitchen.*


----------



## debodun

True - I not only have a junk drawer, I have a junk room upstairs that gets all the large odds and ends.

You've had chocolate milk to drink in the last 2 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You often feel tired in the afternoons*


----------



## debodun

True, true, true! 

You have protected parking where you live. (I don't mean like a security guard, more like a garage or carport).


----------



## StarSong

We have it but we use it as a work room, laundry area, and back-up pantry, not to house vehicles.  We don't get a lot of bad weather here so we park in the driveway.      

Speaking of which: True or false, your household owns more motor vehicles that require licenses to drive on public streets, than the number of licensed drivers in your home. 

p.s. @debodun, not to be persnickety, but that picture shows a flasher not a streaker. If you remember, streakers were naked (shoes and hats optional) and on the run. Thus, it was called streaking.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> not to be persnickety, but that picture shows a flasher not a streaker.



I don't have that many pics of naked people to choose from.  

To answer the question-  false - just me.

Your residence had dormers.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..about the cars & drivers..

False about the dormers...


*You live near a major river or sea*


----------



## debodun

True - I can see the Hudson River from my front porch.

You got your first credit card before age 25.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You like to go see live sports...*


----------



## joybelle

False

You have bought something online in the past two weeks?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You pay for a gardener *


----------



## joybelle

False but I wish.

You have a holiday property.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You had goldfish and/or turtles as childhood pets.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You have plans for this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have at least one allergy *


----------



## joybelle

True

You make your own pizza.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You love when it snows


----------



## joybelle

True, but snow is very rare where I live.

You shop for most of your food needs at a supermarket.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..and also at the Farm shop..

*You use voice recording sometimes in preference to whatsapp or text*


----------



## StarSong

False.  

You've had a professional pedicure in the past year.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like "film noir" movies.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You will still have, or attend  a party at the next national holiday despite the pandemic *


----------



## debodun

False - here in the U.S., next national holiday is Columbus Day (Oct, 12). No big deal about parties - mostly about store sales.

You have a lot of houseplants.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..not a _lot...._

*You don't like to drink plain water *


----------



## debodun

True - I will if VERY thirsty, but I prefer flavored beverages.

You've had chocolate chip cookies to eat in the last 2 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..I had one about 3 weeks ago ..

*You wear your face mask outdoors as well as indoors where there are other people *


----------



## joybelle

True.   It is law in the state of Victoria to wear a face mask out in public whether it be indoors or outside.

You have lots of pot plants.


----------



## debodun

I hope you mean 'potted' plants. If so, then true. If you literally mean 'pot' plants, then false - I don't have any of those!

You've been to a funeral within the last year.


----------



## joybelle

Potted plants yes @debodun.   We just call them pot plants with nothing to do with the drug.

True.   Unfortunately yes.

Your grandchildren live too far away from you.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I have no GC's but my daughter lives abroad. 

*You have an interest in Ancestry *


----------



## joybelle

Very similar @hollydolly.   It can break your heart.

Yes

You like to lay in bed and daydream.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have lived in a residence with a built-in (wall) ironing board and/or bed.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have customer loyalty to one supermarket chain *


----------



## joybelle

False

You have a determined personality.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You always eat breakfast ..*


----------



## StarSong

True in the past 10 years but not necessarily true earlier in my life.  

You prefer dogs to cats.


----------



## debodun

False - I am definitely a cat person. Not that I hate dogs, but I wouldn't have a dog as a pet. They are too high maintenance for me.

You've looked at the night sky within the last month.


----------



## joybelle

True

You have seen a deer lately in the wild.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...we have them in the woods near my house 

*You've eaten meat today*


----------



## joybelle

False - not yet.   It is 5.58 am here and the day is just starting to break.

You are enthralled by the beauty and the terror of mother nature.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..with a capital TRUE!!* which is why I concentrate my photography by and large on landscape and nature 

*You eat chocolate most days*


----------



## joybelle

False - only as a special treat

You become irritated easily by petty people.


----------



## hollydolly

*Totally True

You like to wear a lot of one colour in preference to other shades*


----------



## applecruncher

False (I'm not obsessed by colors/colours)

You fall asleep easily.


----------



## joybelle

Mainly true.

You are very interested in other cultures.


----------



## StarSong

Very?  Not sure I'd go quite that far.  Maybe a bit more than average. 

You're more interested in foreign than domestic travel.  Post pandemic, of course.


----------



## joybelle

False

You work as a volunteer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You use a desktop computer *


----------



## joybelle

True 

You enjoy jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You do cryptic crosswords *


----------



## joybelle

False - I am hopeless with them

You do not enjoy public speaking.


----------



## applecruncher

False... I like it very much. One of my former jobs involved giving presentations.

Same question.


----------



## joybelle

False but only to a small gathering.

You are a home body.


----------



## Ruthanne

True..big time as they say  

You like tending to your plants.


----------



## joybelle

True - I love my plants.   

You will eat this week.


----------



## Ruthanne

True--that's something I don't usually miss  

You will wash dishes tomorrow.


----------



## joybelle

True - I wash dishes every day I would say.

Duh me - I meant to put up your will eat pizza this week.


----------



## Ruthanne

False, even though I love pizza I've got to limit my intake of it.

You will do laundry this week.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Trueish, probably just hand washables

A close friend or relative is a twin.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are an organised person.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You use a sugar substitute.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You dislike feuding.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have younger siblings*


----------



## StarSong

True

You have older siblings.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You keep old letters *


----------



## Sunny

True, some of them.

You know how to sail a boat.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You keep a pad & pen by your computer *


----------



## StarSong

True

You often eat a meal in front of your computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You're  an armchair sports fan *


----------



## joybelle

False

You buy and read a daily newspaper


----------



## Sunny

True. It gets delivered to my door every morning. Breakfast wouldn't be the same without it.

You sometimes enjoy documentaries on TV.


----------



## joybelle

True.

You clean your own windows.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You've lived overseas...or in another country other than your own*


----------



## joybelle

False

You so enjoy walking around historical properties.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have pictures of your children/GK's all over your walls or surfaces *


----------



## joybelle

Trueish - but not all over.   Best is less.

You are planning a day outing.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You are a very punctual person.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True with a capital TRUE!!...

You have a sporty model of car *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (carless)

You still lick the beaters when baking.*


----------



## joybelle

True lol.

You paint your finger nails.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, only clear...no color

Your favorite meat is lamb.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True * ( when I lived in Spain full time I missed it so  much ..it's just not available there)

*You can speak a second language*


----------



## mike4lorie

false unless redneck counts

you are preparing for winter


----------



## Sunny

False. Not much preparation required when you live in a condo.

You used to chew bubble gum when you were a kid.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Endlessly.

One or more of your siblings has passed away.


----------



## applecruncher

True (older brother)

You have a strained relationship with at least one sibling.


----------



## joybelle

False

You like to be in charge of situations.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...in some ways*
*
*
*You sing when you're in the shower *


----------



## joybelle

False

You enjoy a nibble platter.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You love handbags*


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy watching old sitcoms


----------



## StarSong

True 

You weigh yourself every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always listen to the radio in the car *


----------



## StarSong

Nearly always true.

You listen to podcasts.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.when I'm sitting or working in the garden I put my headphones on and listen to them then

*You have more than one pet *


----------



## joybelle

False

You are hopeless at maths.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You suffer from some type of arthritis*


----------



## joybelle

True, but not severe.

You prefer classic styled clothing over the latest fashion.


----------



## Sunny

True, I guess. T-shirts and comfortable pants, mostly. You could call them classic, I guess.  

You turn on the closed captions most of the time, even if your hearing is good.


----------



## joybelle

False

You found your teenage years difficult.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You love to watch Court TV shows *


----------



## applecruncher

True

You lay in bed for awhile after waking.


----------



## joybelle

True

You enjoy taking a walk.


----------



## Ruthanne

True except when too tired.

You eat salads at times.


----------



## applecruncher

True, I eat lots of salads.

You enjoy watching game shows.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You drive rather than walk *


----------



## StarSong

True - I live in the suburbs.  Also, as the Missing Persons told the world, Nobody Walks in L.A.

You walk for exercise more often than to run errands.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I have woodland and lakes next to my house, so I walk there a lot 

*You go to the hair salon at least every 6 weeks *


----------



## StarSong

False.  About every 8 weeks pre-pandemic.  Haven't been since early January 2020.  

Living with "pandemic hair" for a while has caused you to reevaluate your hair style, color and other salon services.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..our salons have been opened again for the last 2 months.. 

*You're clever at Geography*


----------



## StarSong

Totally false.  This is my wheelhouse:

Math always came easy to you.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..albeit far from a mathematician 

*You have a favourite child...*


----------



## Sunny

False. All three are my favorite.

You like to sit outdoors, especially now.


----------



## StarSong

False  Too smoky

Autumn is your favorite time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have more pairs of boots than shoes*


----------



## joybelle

False.

You wear sandals when the weather is warm.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, along with slides and sneakers

Your house has an attic.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have a sit and ride lawnmower *


----------



## joybelle

True

You have an RV


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you own something that floats on water


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.

*You always drink from the same cup*


----------



## StarSong

True for coffee, but only because they're the biggest cups.  

You watch Survivor type TV shows.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've visited Canada ( if you don't live there ) *


----------



## StarSong

True  ♥

You love the idea of English villages with neighborhood pubs. (I definitely do!)


----------



## hollydolly

Well I live in one of those...so I guess I need to say *TRUE.*. 

*You prefer to eat Italian food when you go to a restaurant  *


----------



## debodun

False - not necessarily. Italian would not be my first choice for a restaurant.

I've ordered Chinese take-out within the last 3 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.about 2 weeks ago in fact...

*You always ensure your  fuel tank is almost full *


----------



## debodun

False (if you mean my car's tank). I usually let it get 3/4 empty. My home fuel tank is on auto delivery, but sometimes I have to call the fuel company for a delivery of heating oil.

You have a collection of something.


----------



## Rosemarie

True....geology samples


You prefer to use a map rather than the SatNav


----------



## Sunny

I use the GPS, which may be the same as a SatNav, not sure.

You don't dine in indoor restaurants.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..we dine or drink  outside..

*You don't mind giving your details for  track and trace at the restaurants or pubs you visit *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I don't even know what "track and trace" is.

You buy a particular type of clothing to indulge a guilty pleasure rather than because you need more of it.


----------



## Sunny

False. Can't even remember the last time I bought any clothing, unless you want to count a replacement of my running shoes, same brand, same color, same size, bought online. (Yawn)

You plan to spend more time outside, now that the weather has cooled off.


----------



## StarSong

Definitely true.  Gotta wait for the smoke to clear though.  

You start eating cold weather foods before cold weather actually sets in.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-.*... I don't mind what time of the year it is for favourite foods

(btw, track and trace is a system that's in use now for pubs and restaurants since we re-opened after the lockdown. You have to give your name , and contact details in case there's an outbreak of covid-19 in the restaurant  so you can be contacted to get yourself tested)

You are related to someone who lost their life in the 9/11 tragedy


----------



## joybelle

False

The grass around your property needs cutting.


----------



## debodun

False - I just did it on Monday.

Your washing machine is a front loader.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use a kindle to read in bed *


----------



## joybelle

False

You have an electric kettle to boil water.


----------



## StarSong

False, though my mother couldn't live without hers because she drank a lot of tea.  I own a regular kettle but haven't used it in years.  I get hot water from my Keurig if I'm making herbal tea.  If I need boiling water for cooking I put a pot on the stove.  

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* I use an electric kettle as does everyone I know... ( I've been told that our Kettles boil water twice as fast as American due to the higher  wattage ) 

*You use an electric blanket in winter*


----------



## joybelle

Australia has 240 watts in electricity.

True to heat up the bed.   When I get into the bed I turn it off.

You like medium rare steak.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I wouldn't eat rare or well done..

*You play word games away from this forum ?*


----------



## joybelle

True.

You have visited Australia.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..but my daughter has 

*You've visited Spain *


----------



## joybelle

False

You become frustrated with political leaders that do not learn from the past.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Endlessly, exhaustingly true.   

You prefer dill pickles to sweet.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I hate pickles.. period!

*You have French windows *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You have tulips in your garden.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

All of your dinner/luncheon plates match.*


----------



## joybelle

Mostly true

You are amazed at how stupid some people can act.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True! (endlessly)

Your monthly electricity bill usually exceeds $60.*


----------



## joybelle

Depending on the time of the year.   We have solar panels so winter time it is True that the bill exceed $60 a month.

Your regular supermarket is well stacked.


----------



## Ruthanne

True except for bleach products right now

Your toilet flushes...


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you enjoy listening to the morning birds singing


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..we have many birds in our garden

*You've tried pottery and made something*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like seeing people making ice sculptures.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You suffer some type of pain everyday *


----------



## joybelle

False thank goodness and touch wood.

You would never go on a cruise.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

will you travel again?


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..god willing my health is ok 

*You wear hats *


----------



## Sunny

True. Although it's almost always one of my baseball hats, which I wear when walking outdoors to cut down the glare. (Do baseball hats count as "hats?")  

You enjoy zoom meetings.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...as long as I have my hair brushed and looking tidy, lol

You've been out of the house today*


----------



## joybelle

False.   It is 5.37 am here.

You are going to do some baking today.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... it's 8.45pm here* 

*Your favourite music genre is Folk*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are not a cat person.


----------



## debodun

False - cats are my fave animals.

You've ordered delivery pizza in the last month.


----------



## joybelle

False.   We are 16 kms from the nearest town so no food deliveries.

You take supplementary vitamin tablets.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You react vocally when listening to the news.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You do at least 30 minutes of exercise twice a week *


----------



## Sunny

True, more than that. I walk at least a mile every day, weather permitting.

You are still using a TV that is at least 10 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.my TV is about 5 years old...

*You download books from the library website *


----------



## StarSong

True

Your library loans books for three weeks.


----------



## debodun

True

You put ketchup/catsup on French fries.


----------



## StarSong

True if they're not really good, hot, fresh fries.  Good fries are savored as is.  Mmmmmm fries. 


You learned to swim in the ocean.


----------



## debodun

False - swimming pool lessons.

You often have dessert after dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a good sense of direction*


----------



## StarSong

About as false as possible.  There's a running joke in my household that I could get lost backing out of my driveway.  Mind you, my driveway is only about 25 feet long. 

You have satellite radio in your car.


----------



## joybelle

False

You love walking along a beach in winter.


----------



## Sunny

False. Maybe when I was younger.

StarSong, I am in the same clueless boat, directionwise. I once did get lost driving, and finally set my GPS to show me the way to go home. I was literally around the corner from my house.

You like the aroma of an old-fashioned deli, preferably in New York.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, but Chicago delis aren't exactly chopped liver, ya know!

You save twist ties.*


----------



## hollydolly

I am the complete opposite to you @StarSong & @Sunny.. I have a satnav brain ( suepr sense of direction).. so I rarely ever need any kind of map..

*False* to the twist ties

*You have bird feeders in your garden*


----------



## StarSong

True.  We have a hummingbird feeder not far from our pool and I just ordered a different kind of bird feeder for our front yard.  

@hollydolly, my husband not only has an excellent sense of direction, he doesn't get impatient with my inabilities. I'm also forever losing things. They're in my hand and then they're not. I honestly believe these problems are connected. So in that spirit: 

You regularly misplace items.


----------



## Sunny

Somewhat true, not a big problem.  One thing I do love about my Alexa is that I can say, "Alexa, where's my phone?"  and immediately the phone rings!

You have a favorite breed of dog.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.I love all dogs...but Labradoodles are my favourite ( we have 3 in the family ) 

*Have you ever owned a talking parrot or similar ?*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Had a very dumb parakeet for a while.  Poor thing was stuck in a cage his entire life.  In retrospect I realize it was such a selfish thing to do.  I'd never again keep a creature captive like that.

Are there certain items you won't buy (or eat) for moral or ethical reasons?


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (products from some US firms owned by those holding quite different political/societal views from my own)

Growing up did you often babysit?*


----------



## StarSong

True.  That was my means of earning pocket money until I turned 16 and could get a real job (part time, obvs).


----------



## hollydolly

What's yer question @StarSong ?


----------



## StarSong

Oops!  

Your first real job was in retail of some sort.


----------



## joybelle

False.   

You are very concerned about the plight of homeless people.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use heat appliances on your hair *


----------



## StarSong

False. 

You used to sleep with rollers (curlers) in your hair when you were a teenager. (Ouch!)


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You always went on a summer vacation with family (Aunt's .Uncles.and Cousins.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, just immediate family

When you were a kid, your family doctor made house calls.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..even right up until about 15 years ago here...

*Your still wearing sleeveless tops  now at the end of September *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I wear sleeveless tops summer and winter, though I'm starting to really dislike the way my arms look.  

You've read all works published by a prolific author that you favor.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..several authors in fact..

*Your house has Gas central heating *


----------



## Sunny

Sort of true. My condo has gas heating, not sure if the word "central" applies. Each unit has its own controls and its own furnace.

You have switched over to the fall clothing, at long last.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes we have our own controls and furnace ( in our house)..but it's known as Gas  Central Heating 

*False.*..although we have really strong winds today and it's only 50 deg f so it's chilly , I've put a cardigan on today 

*You always coordinate colours in your clothing*


----------



## debodun

False - not ALWAYS.

You played a lot of board games when you were a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. we didn't have toys when we were kids.. so I'd play ludo or snakes and ladders  occasionally at my friends' house  or in the forster homes I was in...

*You've  stocked up with food in case of a lockdown shortage this autumn*


----------



## debodun

False - so many thing I eat can't be stocked up like fresh produce.

You like tomatoes in your mac & cheese.


----------



## StarSong

False.  No longer eat mac & cheese, but when I did I was a purist.  

You often put fruit in salads that don't normally call for fruit.


----------



## debodun

False - Call me a fussy eater, but I detest pineapple in coleslaw or mandarin orange segments in a tossed salad.

In general, you consider yourself a procrastinator.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always eat the same veg with your meals until it's all gone before moving onto another veg *


----------



## StarSong

False.  

You've been on a Zoom session in the past week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*It's cold in your house today *


----------



## joybelle

Partially true.   The main living area is lovely and cosy, while the rest of the house is cold.   We had snow flurries yesterday.

You will be making soup today.


----------



## Sunny

Well, I already did have some, for lunch.

You are meeting outside with friends, neighbors, etc., with masks on, sitting at least 6 feet apart.


----------



## joybelle

False.   Winter is revisiting us and it is freezing outside.   We are still in lockdown and can't have people visiting the home.

You are experiencing a round of appliances breaking down?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...touch wood..*

*Same question  ? *


----------



## joybelle

True

A ride-on mower has given up the ghost, husband's laptop died the other weekend and yesterday the microwave decided not to heat anymore.   I am hoping this is the end of it.   Just remembered our mattress had had it and was replaced a few weeks back.   The purse strings are feeling it.

Your memory is getting worse.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You don't mind staying inside


----------



## joybelle

True.   

You are finding it hard to save money at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ..*

*You had parcels delivered today* ( deliveries woke me up this morning)


----------



## StarSong

False - no parcels yesterday and none expected today.  Not planning on anything Monday, but one never knows.  
Speaking of which: 

With all the reporting about fake reviews on Amazon, you're taking a much closer look and casting a jaundiced eye on all those glowing 5 star reviews.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..and kinda True.*. because I've always been very wary of reviews, and researched thoroughly.. so no difference there.

*Good question tho'..for someone else *


----------



## Sunny

True, also dubious about some of the bad reviews. How do we know a bad review wasn't just written by the competition?

You like to play Words With Friends.


----------



## Rosemarie

False
(btw...for me it's true about appliances. I've had to replace several things this year)


You always have your hair styled in the same way.


----------



## hollydolly

*False-ish*... a couple of weeks ago  I had my long hair cut into a bob....I was so sick of not being able to go to the salon during lockdown, I had it cut short, in case we go into lockdown again.. 

*You had a good relationship with your father *


----------



## debodun

True - we were a lot alike.

You plan on skipping the usual holiday parties this year because of COVID concerns.


----------



## StarSong

True-ish.  We'll reconfigure our parties so that we still get to see everyone, but two at a time, socially distanced, and for short periods. 

You're already working on how you'll manage the  holidays.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*._very _true

*You drink some  alcohol most days*


----------



## joybelle

True

You are putting together a menu plan for the week.


----------



## Sunny

False but thanks for reminding me. Will do it right now.

You're managing to maintain some sort of exercise routine.


----------



## joybelle

Sadly False.  

You make your own hamburgers.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I rarely ever eat Burgers

*You suffer from reflux *


----------



## Sunny

Very occasionally. Mostly not, fortunately.

You have pretty much stopped using makeup these last few months.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I put on a little bit of makeup every day - it makes me feel better and I do have DH to consider.  When zooming I add eye makeup.  

You're making a concerted effort to keep up with friends these days.


----------



## debodun

False - not CONCERTED...

You've stubbed a toe in the last 6 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*Probably true..*. I can't remember. I'm always tripping over something 

*You live in a hard water area *


----------



## debodun

True - our water is so hard you can't sit down in the bathtub too quickly.

You wish they would bring back some of the old TV shows (not reruns - new productions).


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, chances are they'd pale in comparison to the originals

 You know how to use Morse code.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You prefer to walk on flat ground.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..I have a dodgy knee

*You use ice grips on your shoes in winter *


----------



## StarSong

LOL False.  Ice grips in Southern California?  Surely you jest!  

But I'll let others play along. Same question.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't walk on ice, period.

You fondly remember one particular pet you had in the past.


----------



## Autumn

True.

The next poster loves to dance.


----------



## StarSong

True.

You've taken a yoga class.


----------



## debodun

False

You like squash soup.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*It's sunny and warm here you are today *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Supposed to get to 99 today, 104 for a few days after that, then dip back down to the 90s.  In another week we'll be back to the 80s.  September is nearly always hot here.  

Your area gets roughly equal amounts of precipitation year-round as opposed to having predictable rainy or dry seasons.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have at least one calendar hanging on the wall at home.


----------



## debodun

True

The weather's been on the dry side in your area so far this year.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I'm just guessing because I don't really know the stats and it's been raining here all day! 🌧

All your banking is done online.*


----------



## debodun

False - I don't trust the security of online banking.

You wear nail polish regularly.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I did when I had acrylic nails but that was long ago.  Polish chips quickly on my natural nails.  

During non-pandemic times you regularly had pedicures. (I did and greatly miss them!!)


----------



## debodun

False

You've had to renew your driver's license within the last 3 years.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Just recently, but was able to do so via the internet.  

You have a "Real ID"


----------



## joybelle

What is a real ID @StarSong.   I have a driver's licence.


----------



## StarSong

I don't know where you live, @joybelle.  If you're in the US you probably know that "Real IDs" (or passports) will be required ID for domestic flights in autumn 2021.  That change was supposed to take effect this year but was delayed a year due to Covid.  

Real ID's are obtainable from state department of motor vehicles and require the type of identification one must present for a passport.


----------



## joybelle

I live in Australia @StarSong and we don't need a passport unless travelling overseas.   A driver's licence is considered acceptable ID.   If you don't have a driver's licence you can obtain an ID with your photo and address through the post office.   I think it is the post office.

So, true for where I live.

You hate cleaning windows.


----------



## StarSong

joybelle said:


> I live in Australia @StarSong and we don't need a passport unless travelling overseas.   A driver's licence is considered acceptable ID.   If you don't have a driver's licence you can obtain an ID with your photo and address through the post office.   I think it is the post office.
> 
> So, true for where I live.
> 
> You hate cleaning windows.


A driver's license has been sufficient until the Real ID concept came into being.  Unless things open up dramatically in the next six months I'd guess that the requirement will be pushed off for another year.  

True, I hate cleaning windows. Even more than I hate dusting and that's saying something. 

At some point in your life you had a house cleaner with some regularity.


----------



## applecruncher

False

At least once you had a boss who was psychotic.


----------



## StarSong

Oh my.  I'm going to go with false here.  I've had some seriously unpleasant bosses, but can't say that any was completely delusional or out of touch with reality.  

At least once you had a boss that you so enjoyed working for, that you would have done the job for free if you could have afforded to do so.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You do your own taxes.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

Do you owe tax


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. if anything, they owe _me _

*You watch Court Tv..*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have had pretty good luck with the size of garments you have bought online.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I don't buy clothes online..

*Same question for someone else..*


----------



## StarSong

True, but I only buy brands that I already know well.  

You have several plaid garments (scarves don't count).


----------



## debodun

False

You have a collection of business cards from people.


----------



## StarSong

False (If the contact is important, I enter the information on my computer or phone.) 

You rarely reboot your computer outside of software/system updates or when it gets a little glitchy.


----------



## debodun

False - reboot daily.

Your residence has a balcony.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-- my second home overseas has 4 balconies *

*you get frustrated with deliveries which are late or completely missing ?*


----------



## Sunny

False. Only happened once in recent memory, and it turned out to be the postal service's fault. It was a well-made cotton mask made by a company in San Francisco. It finally made its way to my house about a month later. The company refunded my money, and let me keep the mask!

Most people you see in stores and other public places seem to be complying with social distancing, mask wearing, etc.


----------



## debodun

False - they are either not wearing a mask or aren't covering all their respiratory orifices completely. I don't know how they figure a nose or both nose and mouth are exempt from coverage.

You watch TV more than 3 hours a day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (movies and political news)

You have reached a higher level of academic achievement than either parent had.*


----------



## joybelle

True

You do not need to do any food shopping this week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You've had a zoom meeting with your doctor recently *


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You stay in Pajamas at home alot


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I don't even own pyjamas 

*You eat late at night *


----------



## joybelle

False.

You plan to garden today.


----------



## hollydolly

joybelle said:


> False.
> 
> You plan to garden today.


oops Joybelle you answered just after me ...


----------



## joybelle

Both at the same time I would say @hollydolly.   I realised and quickly changed my original answer.


----------



## Sunny

False
You have at least one regularly scheduled Zoom meeting.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You send a lot of emails


----------



## hollydolly

*False...my working days are over thank the Lord


You co-ordinate colours in your home*


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

Do you always wear a seat belt


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Are you waiting to see a consultant *


----------



## Sunny

True. The window shades guy is coming today.

You believe next year will be better than this year was.


----------



## debodun

True - things should start to get better unless someone starts lobbing nukes.

You have a change/coin jar.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..although it's not got as much in it as it would normally, because of the demand for contactless payments these days...last year I banked £400

*Do you have a dedicated area where you keep all your PPE these days ?*


----------



## Sunny

Don't know what you mean by PPE.  Is that stuff like masks?


----------



## joybelle

Yes it is @Sunny.


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny...it means Personal Protection Equipment..! Masks, gloves , Hand sanitizer etc


----------



## Pink Biz

*True for my masks, they're all in one place

You are able to meditate.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..my brain never stops..

*You have a favourite accent *


----------



## joybelle

True.   Gotta love a Celtic accent.

You are taking advantage of seasonal fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## Sunny

True, I almost always get whatever produce is in season. Tastes real, not like plastic.

You sometimes enjoy stand-up comics.


----------



## joybelle

Totally agree @Sunny.

True.

You hate slapstick comedy.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, prefer something more subtle

You have a bidet.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You have a bad back*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your area is having a run of incredibly beautiful weather. (Ours is, for a change. I love it!)


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..we have storm Alex at the moment 

*You wear dresses *


----------



## debodun

False (only on special occasions)

You've traveled out of your time zone in the last 3 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False * ( I wish)

*You eat bread every day *


----------



## debodun

True - very few days I do not eat bread or grains in some form.

You have a traditional looking piggy bank.


----------



## Sassycakes

*False

You've recently moved*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your hair is in a bun right now.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You prefer credit cards, rather than debit cards.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* .

*You have had a stew for dinner recently *


----------



## debodun

False 

You often have in-between meal snacks.


----------



## joybelle

False

You are in a competitive relationship with your sibling/s.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Same question*


----------



## joybelle

False

You are having seafood for your main meal today.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always eat breakfast *


----------



## Sunny

True

You are using a computer to read and post on SF (as opposed to a "pad" or your phone).


----------



## debodun

True - a 9 year old desktop.

Your kitchen stove is all electric.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You have a barking dog as a neighbour *


----------



## debodun

True - but not continuously. I know when a party is starting in the backyard next door because I hear two dogs barking -  a little yappy one and a big woofer. Then the people start barking.  

You have a bottle of prepared horseradish in your fridge.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* I hate horse-radish.. my husband likes it but he doesn't eat it enough for us to have it freshly prepared

*You're going to order a take-away for dinner tonight*


----------



## joybelle

False, homemade Chinese lettuce cups in a wrap.

You hate daylight saving.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds delishus... @joybelle. We had Chinese take-out tonight.. prawns and pork dumplings, and veggie stuff for Hubs

*False*..I don't hate daylight saving, it bothers me not now that I don't have to leave the house for work 

*Your last job was as a qualified professional *


----------



## Sunny

True

You mostly buy produce that is organic.


----------



## joybelle

False.   We grow most of our own produce and follow organic methods.

You are thinking of buying a DVD.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you are getting an itch for a new car


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Have you ever locked yourself out of your house ?*


----------



## Sunny

True

You wear glasses for some, or all of your seeing?


----------



## debodun

True

You've been to a podiatrist (foot doctor).


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( a long time ago)*

*You move your furniture around regularly *


----------



## debodun

False

You keep reference books by your computer.


----------



## joybelle

True

You are enjoying a cuppa (cup of whatever)


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (coffee)

You have a lot of fridge magnets.*


----------



## joybelle

False

You hate wasting food


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.( I have to admit I'm not as frugal with food as I probably should be)

*You've travelled on a bus in the last year *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You play the Lottery


----------



## Sunny

False

You are watching news channels more than usual lately.


----------



## joybelle

False

You have bought a treat for yourself this week.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you are going to get your hair done


----------



## debodun

False

You speak more than one language fluently.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* . I speak English ..and Spanish well enough to be understood  but not fluently 

*You've bought something new today*


----------



## debodun

Yes - if groceries count.

You like flaked coconut on baked goods.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *..I like it but it doesn't like me.... 

*You bought something with coconut on today *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have created a sloppy mess at home today!*


----------



## Sunny

False

*You have seen several members of your family today.* (I just hung up from our weekly zoom call. We have a movie game going, where we take turns recommending movies for everybody to watch on Netflix, then we discuss it at the following meeting. Next week's movie is The Player.)

The actual question is the part in bold type.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You live near a school *


----------



## debodun

True - if you consider 1.6 miles close.

You like to get your chores done early in the day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You enjoy shopping with other people *


----------



## debodun

False - I've found out that I either have to wait for others because I am finished first, or they have to wait for me because they finish first.

You like hard candies.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have been on more than two continents.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You are eating ice cream tonight


----------



## applecruncher

True 

You like to talk on the phone


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You prefer lined writing paper.*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you prefer a fountain pen to a ballpoint pen


----------



## hollydolly

*true..*  ( I love pens)..

*Your first drink of the day is tea...*


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, no!

You like creating original omelets.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You mow your own garden *


----------



## StarSong

False

Sometimes SF doesn't give you notice about new postings so you miss out on active threads.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...very often*

*You have pics of your adult children ( if applicable) around your livingroom*


----------



## StarSong

True - also pics of them as babies and children

Some of your favorite photos of your kids aren't ones they particularly like.


----------



## hollydolly

*Soooo True.*.. I have no idea why that is... 

*There's at least one evening a week where you sit and watch recorded TV shows *


----------



## Sunny

More like every evening, especially now that most other activities have shut down.  But I don't know what you mean by recorded. I watch shows being streamed, which I guess are sort of recorded.  Most of them are not live.

You have a particular type of mask you like, or at least don't dislike too much.


----------



## joybelle

False.   My masks are the same and are comfortable.   On saying that though I don't go out a lot, so I don't wear them all that much.

You believe in the climate change theory.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I believe in the scientific method and constant refinement of results as more evidence is discovered or uncovered.  

Real estate prices in your area continue to escalate despite the pandemic's effect on the economy.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..astronomical prices and no sign of abatement ....

*You've bought new furniture recently *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to play Words with Friends on your cell phone.


----------



## StarSong

False - I don't play cell phone games.  

You are behind in your paperwork.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Same question *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I posed it because I'm guiltily looking at my desk's small stacks of papers that need filing, tossing, or other dispatching.  

Same question.


----------



## StarSong

Bump.  Will change the question.  

You like tofu.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..however we have it in the house for my vegan husband 

*you have flowers or plants in every room in the house *


----------



## StarSong

False  

If you had flowers or plants in every room they'd be dead before their time.


----------



## Granny B.

True

You have some plastic plants/flowers in your house.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'd likely manage to kill them, too.  (There are three live plants in our house.  I look but don't touch or care for them.  My green-thumbed husband looks after them.)

You don't have a good record of survival rates for tropical fish under your care.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..never had or wanted tropical fish 

*Most of your neighbours have lived in your road/apartment block longer than you *


----------



## StarSong

False.  We're among the longest at 35 years in this house.

You enjoy seeing young families reinvigorating your neighborhood and don't mind the noise or kids cutting across your lawn.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You live near a train station or train line ?*


----------



## Sunny

Depends on how you define "near."  There is a Metro station (what you Brits call the Underground or the tube, I believe) about 3 miles from here. I guess that's pretty near.  

Your oven has a self-cleaning cycle.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You sit more than you stand ?


----------



## applecruncher

False...about equal

You find washing, conditioning, drying, & dealing with your hair to be more & more of a tiresome chore.


----------



## StarSong

False - at least these days because:

Since the pandemic you've stopped fussing with your hair so much and are surprised to find you prefer the way it looks now.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your favorite ice cream flavor is chocolate.


----------



## StarSong

True (how did you know?)

You've found it true that women do in fact generally like chocolate a whole lot more than men do.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You belong(ed) to a bowling league.*


----------



## debodun

True - I was a teenager at the time. I once won 2 trophies. You can just see them on the top shelf of this bookcase.



In general, you prefer apple to pumpkin pie.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. hate pumpkin

*You've won some money on the lottery 
*


----------



## debodun

True - however it wasn't from tickets I purchased, but those I received as gifts or prizes.

You've been apple picking at least once in your life (not just out of a bin - really picking right off a tree).


----------



## hollydolly

*True... many times  when I was young* ( also had my own apple tree here in the garden ) 

*You can shoot a gun with accuracy *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I shot skeet a few times.  Total hoot!  Did pretty well and quite enjoyed it.  

If someone was looking for butter in your fridge:


----------



## Sunny

Not sure what the question is, but if you're asking if it would taken anyone 30 minutes to find the butter here, I doubt it. There is a compartment just for butter in the refrigerator door; hard to miss it!

You do exercises daily.


----------



## debodun

True - if you consider 80 four-way bobs, 60 toe touches, 120 twists and 130 stair climbs exercise every day. Started when I lost my meal delivery job because I knew I wouldn't be having that activity. 

You've raked (or otherwise did this fall chore) leaves already.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You call the same person on the phone everyday


----------



## Sunny

False. I hardly ever use the phone to talk any more. Mostly, I text or send email.

If you could go back to college, you would still major in the same thing.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, everything I learned is now obsolete

You'd prefer same-sex twins.*


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You don't like anchoves


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only eat them rarely (like when traveling in Spain) but fresh anchovies are delicious. 

When traveling, you eat, drink and do things you wouldn't normally do, assuming a "When in Rome do as the Romans do" attitude.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... absolutely *

*In normal times, you travel abroad at least once a year *


----------



## debodun

False 

Already you are happily anxious for Christmas to arrive.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, bah humbug!

Your last name has more than 10 letters.*


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy going camping


----------



## StarSong

True.  Well, RV camping.  I'm so over the tent and sleeping bag routine. 

You like the smell of sawdust.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have experienced the smell of eucalyptus and redwood trees.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've had pneumonia*


----------



## StarSong

True.  About 25 years ago.  The big surprise is how much my lungs _hurt_. When diagnosed I expected the cough, fever and malaise, but not the lung pain. 

You've had a vaccine to prevent pneumonia.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You've had a shingles vaccine.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Both the single one and then a couple of years later, the two-part shot.  I've seen people with high thresholds for pain brought to their knees with shingles.  I'm a total wimp.  Would need a morphine drip to get through it.  

You keep up with tetanus boosters.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even remember when I had a tet shot last, by then I lead a low-risk life.

You prefer cold cereal to hot.


----------



## StarSong

False.  (@debodun, Based on your reports of rodents invading your home and some of the old, dirty items you've pull out of your basement, I'd say you lead a higher-than-average risk for tetanus. You might want to rethink that booster shot.)

If you live in the US:  You're planning to vote in person on election day.


----------



## Sunny

False. They've got my ballot already. And it's registered as having been received. I was one of the first this year!

You like performing on the stage. (Singing and dancing with groups count too.)


----------



## hollydolly

*NO...absolutely not. I'm much happier behind the camera 

You get emotional watching shows like 'Long Lost Family'*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False? Never heard of it.

Reading in bed helps you fall asleep.*


----------



## StarSong

True  

You have your pets groomed professionally.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...by the top professional groomer , my daughter.. *

*You keep an online blog or diary *


----------



## StarSong

False

The default photo on your screen is a gorgeous beach.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. it's this  which is a picture I took of George Harrisons' Krishna temple, not far from here..







You use pictures you took yourself  as screensavers


----------



## StarSong

Oooh!  That's gorgeous, Holly.  

False.  I'm not much of a shutterbug - never have been.  

Your closest friend is a chum from your school days.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (college)

You belong to a country club.*


----------



## debodun

False

Your car is less than 7 years old.


----------



## StarSong

True for the car, false for the two pickups.      

You have at least one car that is white, silver or black.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..we have 2 cars black (mine) and silver (hubs)*

*You enjoy  pot pies *


----------



## debodun

False, but my mom loved store-bought pies. I liked the crust, but the filling was basically mucoid gravy with a few peas and carrots floating in it.

Yiou have framed photos of pets.


----------



## hollydolly

True..mostly taken by me

this is zeus... he died  recently





same question


----------



## debodun

False - I have many pet photos but none framed.

You like winter squash.


----------



## StarSong

Since pumpkin is a winter squash I'll go true on that one.  

You prefer golden yams/sweet potatoes to white ones.


----------



## debodun

A tough choice - I probably EAT more white, but I do like sweet taters in the autumn.

You always have turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## StarSong

True - there's always been one on the table, though I don't eat it.  (Not a sacrifice, turkey was never high on my hit parade anyway.)  

Staying with Thanksgiving:
You prefer the stuffing/dressing to the turkey.


----------



## hollydolly

*I don't like turkey nor do I like stuffing...so I'll say neither...*
*
*
*Have you started buying gifts for Christmas to hide away ...*


----------



## Sunny

False. Not yet.

Your family is planning to celebrate Thanksgiving as usual. (American question.)


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you have a favorite chair


----------



## hollydolly

*False* 

*You wash your hair every day *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Every other day, but I wet it thoroughly on the days between.  

Within your circle there a babies you haven't yet seen because they were born during the pandemic.


----------



## Sunny

False. But we're expecting a baby within the family in January, so it will probably happen.

You are fussy about the kind of toilet paper you get.


----------



## debodun

True - although I wouldn't go so far as to say "fussy" but I always buy Scott single-ply.

You like yogurt.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False-ish (only Yoplait Whips and authentic 'Greek')

You still have your wedding dress, if applicable.*


----------



## StarSong

Ditched the dress but kept the guy!  

You consider yourself sentimental.


----------



## debodun

True - about some things.

You've been tested for COVID.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have donated blood.*


----------



## debodun

True

You had at least a B average in high school.


----------



## Rosemarie

True


Your school reports always said 'could do better'.


----------



## debodun

True - but only on my conduct, not grades. I remember one teacher, and this had to be over 60 years ago, wrote on my report card, "Her over-bearing attitude does not endear her to her classmates." In my school "Needs to do better" was "Needs improvement".

I know how to change the oil in a car.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You've had a pet who delivered babies (no, not a pet stork!)*


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes a jack Russell whose name was Jess, but we nicknamed her Jacqueline Russell  *

*You've had to buy white goods recently *


----------



## StarSong

Hard to believe we speak the same language because I so frequently need internet translations.  

If by white goods you mean bedsheets (we call them "linens"), the answer is false.  Not in a couple of years.

You've found that, generally speaking, the kids who got the best grades in school did indeed wind up with better jobs and (apparently) happier lives.


----------



## hollydolly

@StarSong White goods is a phrase used  to mean all large  electrical types of goods needed in a kitchen ( not necessarily white).. Fridge..Freezer, washer ..dryer etc.. 

*True.*..certainly I can speak from experience with my own daughter who was one of those...

*Have you ever run your own business ?*


----------



## debodun

False (only garage sales and I don't think you mean that)

You give out treats on Halloween.


----------



## StarSong

True of every year but this one.   

You're good at making crafty items.


----------



## debodun

False

You take at least one OTC dietary supplement.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You like lotion-tinged facial tissues.*


----------



## debodun

False - I use tissues so infrequently that it doesn't matter to me. I've never bought lotion infused tissues.

You have a few stuffed animals in your residence (and by "stuffed" I don't mean taxidermy, I mean toys).


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, several Beanie Babies (I collected them back in the day) and some sentimental other types.

You once aspired to be a member of a religious order.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.( Believe it or not at one point I did think about become a Vicar) 

*Your hands are your best feature *


----------



## debodun

False - I do get compliments on my hair even though I cut it myself.

You've had night freeze already this season.


----------



## Sunny

False

You live near a body of water where a heron hangs out.


----------



## debodun

False - there may be, but I've never seen any there. Ducks and geese mostly.

You've trimmed your fingernails within the last 4 weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I live near herons , take pics of them often..

*True to the fingernails*

*You live in a rental property*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to experiment with your own recipes.


----------



## Granny B.

False

You are working on learning something new.


----------



## Ruthanne

True- I'm open to learning new things

You have a fire fighter calender


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you visit the dark web now and then


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.why would I want to ?

You'll accept the vaccine for covid-19 if it's offered to you


----------



## StarSong

If you're asking if I'd volunteer in a vaccine trial, the answer is false.  Since no vaccines in the works have completed clinical trials, been approved for public use, or had their data published, my answer would also be false.  

You think vaccines aren't likely to be offered to seniors without underlying health conditions (or living in a facility) before spring 2021.


----------



## hollydolly

No, I'm just asking about  whether you'd accept a vaccine that is now almost  ready to be administered to the public.. look here...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-Covid-vaccines-rolling-production-line.html

( the Chinese are already having it done saw the queues yesterday...for £45 a go.. couldn't make it up could you?.. The country that gave us the pandemic now want people to pay for the vaccine

( sorry for going off topic slightly everyone)


*True* is the answer to your question..they are already being offered in China but it seems only the under 60's are taking it up.. and in the link it says our vaccines will be ready by Christmas for everyone...


So..given all that info.. ..will you be ready to accept a vaccine if you're offered it in the next few months ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> So..given all that info.. ..will you be ready to accept a vaccine if you're offered it in the next few months ?


If the data clearly shows it to be safe and effective, then yes.

Would you trust the Chinese vaccine if it were offered to you?


----------



## debodun

False - I do not trust *any* vaccines. I've never had a flu shot, either. I had the required childhood ones (polio, smallpox, etc) but then my parents were in control of my life.

You've had to look up a word in a dictionary (online or other) within the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your sense of smell is weak.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You like very sweet foods far less than you did 20 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. I didn't like any sweet food 20 years ago.. now I have developed a sweet tooth 

*You have pets *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I have one very sweet dog.  

You've participated in a snowball fight.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *...too many to recall... 

*You've skied on snowy mountains*


----------



## debodun

True

You've built a snowman (or other snow sculpture) in the last 20 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*Of course True *... in fact we had snow for the first time in 50 years in Southern tropical  Spain some years ago..most Spanish had never seen it so we had great fun as adults showing them how to build snowmen

*You hate to drive in the snow *


----------



## debodun

Oh,* SO* true!

You don't mind shoveling snow.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a snow blower.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*

*You get spam brochures about property sales  in your area *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Almost daily.  

You often use toilet tissue as facial tissue, but only the reverse if the roll is empty.


----------



## debodun

False

You hire a yard maintenence service to deal with fallen leaves in the autumn.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ..we sweep up our own even tho' it's a PITA

*At least one of your Adult children lives close to you *


----------



## StarSong

True - two within a 20 minute drive, the other about 45 minutes away.  

Your children are settled in careers.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, no kids

You like patterned sheets instead of solids.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. I haven't had patterned sheets on my beds for probably 40 years..

*There's a penalty where you live for Jaywalking*


----------



## applecruncher

True, BIG Jaywalking penalty in this city. I heard it's highest in the US - over $120. Rightfully so.

You prefer coats with hoods vs wearing scarves


----------



## Pink Biz

*True!

You are allergic to nuts or shellfish.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

have you been on a trip in the last six months


----------



## StarSong

False

You make a conscious effort to curb your sodium intake


----------



## mike4lorie

true

Do you try and eat as healthy as you can every day?


----------



## StarSong

True - at least I start out that way.  My intentions have been known to collapse around 3 pm, at which point I hunt down some cookies.  

Do you keep red-light foods out of sight to make them less tempting?


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer day trips to extended vacations.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. but I still like day trips too

You've been a member of Ebay since the onset*


----------



## debodun

False

You've had a Zoom chat within the last week.


----------



## StarSong

True.  One yesterday, one today, one tomorrow.  All with different groups.  Two groups of friends, one with family.  

You put on a little makeup before zooming, face-timing or other cyber video chats.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... at least lipstick  


You have throws across your sofas  *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your mailbox has a key.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False here...but true in Spain

You know the postmans' first name *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've talked to him and even asked his name but I always manage to forget it.  Very embarrassing. 

You often have the same UPS and FedEx people delivering your packages.


----------



## RubyK

False

You shop online at least once a week.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have never gone fishing


----------



## debodun

False

You open Christmas gifts on Chrostmas eve.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You still buy Christmas gifts for the adults in your family *


----------



## StarSong

True.  My children only though.  No other adults. 

You ship a lot of gifts at holiday time.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy going to weddings


----------



## Sunny

True, at least within my immediate family.

You are planning to have Thanksgiving dinner with at least some of your family.


----------



## StarSong

True.  We share a rigorously protected covid bubble with our daughter's family.  

You expect to eat turkey on TG, despite other changes you're likely to make to the holiday.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like chicken better than turkey, aside from Thanksgiving.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*You always cook fowl with the skin removed *


----------



## StarSong

Often true - back when I cooked fowl.  

You have numerous pairs of non-prescription reading glasses.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You like to choose brightly coloured prescription spec frames *


----------



## debodun

False

You make your own cranberry sauce.


----------



## StarSong

True.  My mother's special recipe.  Can't abide the canned stuff.  

You make stuffing from scratch.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't, but my mom used to make scrumptious cornbread stuffing from scratch (actually made the cornbread) which I will never get to have again.  She also basted the turkey with Blue Nun.

You have a mid-sized car.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Small SUV.  

You can jump rope.


----------



## debodun

True - if someone held a gun on me. 

You don't mind driving at night.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..

*You've decided to have a Zoom Christmas lunch with your family this year...*


----------



## StarSong

Hoping that will be false, but it's hard to know how things will play out in two months.  

You wonder why people talk about sleeping like a baby when, to their parents' consternation, babies typically only sleep for a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you have started some of your winter chores


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You like winter


----------



## Sunny

True, for the first week or so.

You have cast your vote already.


----------



## StarSong

False, but plan to do so when early voting opens in another week.  

The debates haven't changed your mind about who'll you'll vote for.  If anything they galvanized your position.


----------



## Sunny

True. I wonder how many minds have actually been changed by these debates.

You sometimes enjoy soft, dreamy, new age music.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I fall asleep to it playing very softly.

You sometime drink chamomile tea to help you relax.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You like hot spicy food *


----------



## debodun

True - but sometimes it doesn't like me.

You know someone that successfully quit smoking.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Lots of people. Myself included. 

You know an alcoholic who successfully quit drinking.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You can breathe pretty well with a mask on.


----------



## debodun

True

You've been able to get all the groceries you wanted the last few weeks.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have headaches frequently.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You wear the colour black more often than any other *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

have all the leaves fallen off the trees yet where you live?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..but today is windy and lots are flying off now

*It's windy where you are ?*


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Your parents were under 25 when you were born.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You liked bubble gum when you were a kid.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Still do.  

Speaking of which, you still blow bubbles with your gum sometimes (presuming you don't have a mask on)


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You do alot of your shopping on line


----------



## StarSong

True.  I shop at Costco, grocers and drug stores.  Hubby goes to large hardware stores.  Most items we can't easily procure from those retailers gets bought on line.

You will always be an Elvis fan.


----------



## Granny B.

False

You leave the TV on even when you are not watching it.


----------



## StarSong

False

You miss the kind of morning radio that played music without twosomes and threesomes doing their version of comedy acts


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..( oh so you have that in the USA as well. annoying isn't it )?

*You have a favourite radio station you listen to while driving *


----------



## StarSong

True.  A couple of stations on satellite radio (XM).  Fortunately very few of their stations have those irritating comedic wanna-bes.  It's worth $6 a month to not listen to ads or disc jockeys in love with their own voices.  

You have a few little flashlights scattered around your house because your eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.... well one in the kitchen, basically so if I drop anything small I can shine it on the floor to find it 

Do you nap in the daytime ?*


----------



## StarSong

I read and rest in the daytime, but don't typically fall asleep.

If you nap during the daytime is it harder for you to get a good night's sleep that night?


----------



## applecruncher

False

You protect stove burner pans with covers.


----------



## RubyK

False. I figure that's just something else to clean.

You like to use a wooden spoon when you cook.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You use silicon bakeware*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, tried it and don't like it

Your kitchen garbage can is the step-on variety.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You use straighteners on your hair *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, never did

You have a drop-leaf table.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.it's actually a small side table 

*You have slogans on your coffee cups *


----------



## StarSong

True for many of them

Your most frequently used frying pans have non-stick coating


----------



## applecruncher

True

You often use silicone cooking utensils.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Mostly wood or plastic, though I do like silicone scrapers.  

You keep most of your utensils upright in crock or other containers rather than flat in drawers.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, drawers

Your bedroom has an adjoining bathroom.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*Your fridge door opens to the right *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a fridge thermometer.*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

will you be having eggs for breakfast?


----------



## StarSong

False.  Having a delicious stir fry this morning!

You buy fresh pineapple more often than canned


----------



## applecruncher

Yes! Love fresh

You drink coffee after dinner.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Even the small amount of caffeine in decaf would keep me up all night.

In cooler weather you often boost your morning coffee with a package of hot chocolate.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..don't drink coffee in the morning

*If you had a spare £10..you'd buy a lottery ticket or scratch card *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I have a spare $10 and only buy a lottery ticket once a year or so. 

Since the pandemic started have you been in 7-11s or other chain convenience stores - the types that sell a lot of lottery tickets?


----------



## applecruncher

True
Pandemic has nothing to do with it. I spend about $200/yr on lottery (not scratch-offs) and always come out ahead. I win $500-$1,000/yr. The Lottery Fairy likes me!  

You like evening game shows on TV.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Never watch game shows, daytime or evening.  

You're a fan of Indian food

p.s.  Lucky you, AC!


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like audio books.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always carry a handbag when you leave the house *


----------



## StarSong

True for when I'm using the car.  Otherwise false.  

Your phone is enclosed in a protective wallet that also carries your ID and a couple of credit cards.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can dive.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You've bungee jumped *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Never even tempted to do so.  

You've water skiied


----------



## hollydolly

*true*

*You're a night owl as opposed to an early riser *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I once was but am now an early bird.

You prepare yourself for the day (shower and dress) as soon as you get up.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Generally speaking, you enjoy leftovers.*


----------



## applecruncher

True

You always clean kitchen before going to bed.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You love hot water and lemons


----------



## Pink Biz

*As a beverage, false

You prefer pasta cooked al dente.*


----------



## debodun

False - halfway between _al dente_ and mush, soft but still holds its shape.

You like to take a walk outdoors when it's snowing.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I always walk in the snow.. 







*You use a printer/copier/scanner ?*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You can type without looking at keyboard


----------



## StarSong

True

You can type numbers and special characters without looking at the keyboard.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You wear rings on most fingers *


----------



## debodun

False - I collect costume jewelry, but seldom wear any. Go figure.

You're looking forward to the holiday season.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only on my two ring fingers

You wear a toe ring


----------



## StarSong

Oops - looks like we posted at the same time, Deb. 

True, I'm looking forward to the holidays.  

Will repeat my question - You wear a toe ring


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have Christmas jewelry.*


----------



## debodun

True



You sometimes use honey in tea.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You always have a   big Christmas tree every year*


----------



## applecruncher

False

You prefer gift bags   vs wrapping/ribbons


----------



## debodun

False - no any tree anymore.

You like to rake leaves in the autumn.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You prefer gift bags 🛍 vs wrapping/ribbons


----------



## StarSong

False, but only at Christmastime.  The rest of the year I mostly rely on gift bags.

You love seeing the stores all dolled up for the holidays.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You usually spend more than planned on holiday gifts.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You like to travel at Christmas *


----------



## StarSong

False

Your house is the site for family Christmas gatherings.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You give holiday gifts to the pets in your life.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( altho' my daughter does)

*You have a physical  disability *


----------



## Gemma

False

You speak a second language


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You always have a cooked breakfast on Sundays*


----------



## StarSong

True.  I have a cooked breakfast virtually every day.  

Now that it's November you're likely to be hearing Christmas carols on the radio and in stores.


----------



## debodun

True

You have any misgivings about the coming new year?


----------



## StarSong

My misgivings are a lot shorter term than that - specifically about what's going to happen this coming week and how American citizens will respond.  

You keep hand sanitizer in your purse or pocket when running errands.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

As a child you wanted to be an artist or writer when you grew up.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a child or grandchild serving in the military.


----------



## StarSong

False. 

You consider yours to be a military family.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..not any more *

*You've had a fall recently *


----------



## Granny B.

True.  Still have a couple bruises.

You work on keeping a positive attitude.


----------



## Ruthanne

True mostly when I remember to...

You like chocolates.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...but only dark*

*You like rhubarb*


----------



## StarSong

True, though it's no longer commonly offered in the US, at least not in Los Angeles.  It was far more popular when I was a child in the northeast US.  Now I might (but probably not) see a strawberry-rhubarb pie offered for sale once every five years.  I probably haven't had rhubarb in over twenty years.  
Now that you've stirred my memory, I'll have to see if fresh or frozen is available somewhere - and hunt down a recipe to use it. 

Let's continue with that theme: 
Is rhubarb commonly available in your area - either as an ingredient or in fresh/frozen form?


----------



## hollydolly

*True*.._very_ common here, many people grow their own, it's so easy to grow..

*You make your own clothing*


----------



## StarSong

LOL - False, false, false.  Despite being in the apparel industry for over 40 years I have no idea how to use a sewing machine.  (Hubby can though!)  On the other hand, I am very well versed with what it costs to manufacture clothing and don't overpay.  

Side note: When our daughter was about five I was walking her into school with a group of moms and one of them said to her, "What a pretty dress!  Did your mom make that for you?"  She replied very matter-of-factly, "No, my dad did."  The expression on the women's faces was priceless.  I didn't bother to mention that technically, yes, her father had "made" that dress.  Along with a couple of thousand others just like it. 

Do you often over-explain your answers?


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.yes very often... 

*Do you carry a photo of a family member around in your purse/pocket*


----------



## Gemma

False

You like Italian Cuisine.


----------



## StarSong

True  

You like Thai food


----------



## debodun

True - to a degree.

You've gone to your local library within the past 6 weeks.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Every week.  But only to pick up books and DVDs by appointment - they're already pulled, bagged and have my name on the bag.  

You've put together a jigsaw puzzle in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## debodun

False - I used to love doing jigsaws, but I've lost all patience to do them anymore. I had a stack of them out at my garage sale. Nobody even looked at them for 25¢ apiece.

You can easily stay awake past 10pm.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your face shape is more oval than round.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

*Your eyes have got smaller as the years have gone by *


----------



## StarSong

I don't know if that's true.  Interesting question though.  

Your eyebrows have thinned considerably over the past decade or so.


----------



## debodun

False - They may look thinner because of more silver colored hairs.

You always have wine on hand for holidays.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Holidays, both universally recognized and not. (Is Wednesday a holiday?  I think so!)

Have you accumulated far more liquor than you're likely to consume in this lifetime?


----------



## debodun

False - not a drop of alcohol in my house, unless it's from that fermented head of broccoli in the back of the fridge.

You've had a professional beauty treatment (hair care included) in the last 3 months.


----------



## JustBonee

...


----------



## StarSong

True.  A few weeks ago I had my first salon visit since January.  Very safe but a bit unnerving nevertheless.  

In 2019 and earlier you typically had guests in your home several times a month.


----------



## debodun

False!

You've had to look up a word definition within the last 2 months.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I have a broad vocabulary and still come across unfamiliar words nearly every day.  I always look them up.  

You get hiccups at least once a month. (Not alcohol related.)


----------



## Rosemarie

False


You keep your alcohol in a cocktail cabinet.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You can hear fireworks going off in celebration of something near you *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Right now? False

You change your avatar frequently.*


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like to be on an airplane


----------



## Millyd

False

You have vineyards close to your home


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. at my second home in Southern Spain..

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong

Close is a relative term.  There's a vineyard within 20 miles of my home.  Also, the Santa Barbara area has numerous vineyards and tasting rooms and is less than two hours away.  When I have visitors staying a few days we sometimes plan a day trip there.  We take the train up and spend the day wandering the shops, missions, beaches, restaurants and tasting rooms.  It's a charming area.

Do you have favorite things to do or places to take out of town company?


----------



## debodun

False

You eat yogurt at least several timees a week.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Almost never.  

Saltines are one of your pantry staples.


----------



## debodun

False - I prefer other types of crackers.

You are hosting Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've never hosted TG.  It's probably my least favorite holiday, minor ones like St. Patrick's Day included.  Maybe because I've never particularly cared for turkey.  

You're going to someone else's house for Thanksgiving.


----------



## debodun

True

You've witnessed an animal giving birth in person (TV nature documentaries don't count).


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've never witnessed anything giving birth.  Not even myself - I was way too busy and distracted to watch.

You have wallpaper anywhere in your house.


----------



## debodun

True - almost everywhere. Even some ceilings are wallpapered.

You have covered parking where you live.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...people park in the street


There is a street light right outside your bedroom window.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... *.. well it's a fair way away but it's in direct line to my bedroom window 

*You like to watch tv shows about antiques *


----------



## debodun

False - they give people inflated ideas about the value of their antiques.

You watch a lot of streaming video.


----------



## StarSong

True-ish.  More in 2020 than ever before.  By a long shot.  Got a lot more time on my hands these days...

You have an instant pot. (I don't. Have been dithering about buying one for several years.)


----------



## hollydolly

*false*...I have no clue what an Instant Pot is... ..I'm gonna go and look it up in a sec

*You swim most days *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a guest bedroom.*


----------



## Millyd

True 

You only use organic fertilisers on your garden


----------



## Autumn

True.

You read your horoscope every day and believe everything that it says.


----------



## Millyd

False 

You watch shows like big brother / The Batchelor


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*

*You have a separate office in your home*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Do you have a screened in porch


----------



## StarSong

False

Do you have an island or peninsula in your kitchen?


----------



## debodun

False.

You feel anxious about what might transpire in the coming year.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Also  what might transpire in the next week.

You mail out at least 25 Christmas/Holiday cards each year.


----------



## hollydolly

*false*..not any more...

*You shampoo your own carpets *


----------



## StarSong

Used to, not so much anymore other than spot areas.  We hired someone for about $150 last year - he did a really great job.  

Did you ever wax linoleum or other non-wood flooring? I never did, but sure remember my mother doing it. Also school custodians.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes* we had to do it as children.. 

* you have pictures within eye-shot of your current or past  pets  *


----------



## StarSong

Yes to photos that include their presence.   No to pictures of them as the sole subject. 

Do you miss feeling comfortable about getting a bit of a tan?


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, not into tanning

Your kitchen is large enough for your needs.*


----------



## debodun

True, although it could use some updates.

You would make a good investigative news reporter.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I am very curious and enjoy researching all kinds of things on the internet.

You like Greek food more than Chinese food.*


----------



## hollydolly

*true*..although I like Chinese too..

*You have a matching computer  mouse and mat on your desk... *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False no pad (wireless)

You have a back button on your mouse


----------



## StarSong

False.  I have an ergonomic trackball mouse.  My wrists thank me every day.  It has a large tracking ball, plus big left click and right click buttons.

You've used the same kind of mouse or other pointing device for many years.


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

I use other programs other than internet


----------



## StarSong

If you're asking if I use my computer for things other than surfing the net and email, the answer is True.  

You're watching more old movies and tv shows since the pandemic started.


----------



## debodun

False - just the usual.

Most of the leaves are off the trees in your locale.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*

*You get  take-out Chinese food at least once a month*


----------



## StarSong

False, though I eat make Asian food of some sort nearly every day.  (God bless my Korean-American daughter-in-law for teaching me.)

SF signatures are visible when you're reading the forum.


----------



## Sunny

False. I never see signatures.

You like having warm, springlike weather in November.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I like having warm, springlike weather any time of the year though.   

You are right handed.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You passed your driving test the first time.


----------



## StarSong

False - I got rattled and failed the behind-the-wheel portion.  It was particularly difficult because my twin passed hers on the same day.  I was able to take it again after 90 days and passed easily.  Whew!

You've read and/or followed some of Marie Kondo's tidying advice.


----------



## debodun

False

You think you'd make a good research scientist.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like movies with complicated, intersecting plots involving lots of characters.


----------



## StarSong

False

You've changed Internet or cable providers in the past year.


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You changed browser this year


----------



## Gemma

False

You enjoy reading nonfiction books.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Also fiction.  Also cereal boxes.  I enjoy reading, period. 

You are using a Windows version other than 10.


----------



## debodun

True - a diehard Windows 7 fan.

You plan on getting restaurant take-out food within a week.


----------



## StarSong

False

Even with the restrictions you're excited about the upcoming holidays.


----------



## debodun

False - pretty depressing with all the usual get-togethers cancelled. No church turkey suppers, either.

You use a lot of skin lotion in the winter.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only occasionally.  Other than a bit of face cream each morning, I use very little moisturizer.

Do you use sunblock on a regular basis during the summer?


----------



## debodun

False - I don't go out or stay out long enough to need it.

You read the comic strips in the Sunday newspaper.


----------



## Sassycakes

False.I don't buy a newspaper anymore,since I got a computer.

You are having a Traditional Thanksgiving dinner with family.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You were in school plays or talent shows.*


----------



## StarSong

Sort of true, but only school plays and only when they were compulsory (grades K-8).  My talents didn't lend themselves to talent shows.   

You have grandchildren's drawings hanging around your house.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You came from a large family


----------



## StarSong

(I would have figured that to be true of you, Sassy.  I'm looking at several myself... they make me smile!)

True. Six children.

You lost a sibling before you were grown.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You had a better relationship with your Dad than your Mom


----------



## StarSong

False

You enjoy suspenseful movies and books.


----------



## Sunny

True

You've been streaming a lot of movies lately, even if you have to pay $3.99 for them.


----------



## StarSong

True about streaming, false about paying for them.  

You borrow DVDs from your library.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have a DVD player.

You like to take a walk in the rain.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..not unless we've had a drought previously 

*You tend to wear the same colour shades most of the time*


----------



## debodun

True - assuming you mean clothing colors and not sunglasses. Everyone says blue looks good on me, so I wear a lot of blue.

You've taken in stray animals.


----------



## Sunny

True, once. A beagle followed my father-in-law home (he lived with us) and he wanted to keep him. Big mistake. That dog kept running out the door every chance he got and was eventually hit by a car.

You have lots of house plants.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only three.  I'm not allowed to do anything with them except admire them.  Preferably from afar.  I don't argue the point - hubby has a green thumb - I'm more like the grim reaper.  One touch from me and their days are numbered, usually in single digits.  

Your mother tried to grow an avocado plant from a pit that was suspended over water by a few toothpicks.


----------



## debodun

True - I have a vague memory of her doing that - also sweet potatoes. I've had good success with avocados. I started one at work and it got to be a 10 foot tall tree. I used to put tinsel on it at Christmas time, but I had to leave it when I retired. It was so large, it wouldn't fit in my car. People promised they'd take care of it, but you know how that goes. I always wondered what happened to it. Where I worked has high security, so I can't just walk in there and check.

Another thing I had good luck starting was dates. I have 2 date palms - one I started at work I could bring home - it was supple enough to get in my car.



You like the sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..also Cicadas 

*You live on a gated community *


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Either your front or back yard is fenced.  Maybe both?


----------



## debodun

False for both.

You hire a service for outdoor work like lawn care and landscaping.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *..we do it ourselves while we can


*Your wallet is RFID*


----------



## debodun

False

You've been on a day trip within the last 6 months.


----------



## Gemma

False

You've had some type of surgery within the past year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You salt your food at the table as well as during cooking *


----------



## applecruncher

False (cutting way back on salt)

If you found out the spouse/partner of someone you care about is having an affair you would keep that information to yourself.


----------



## Gemma

False...I'd confront the person having the affair to rectify the problem.

You enjoy the shorter days since the time change went into effect.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You prefer watching Crime shows more than Comedies


----------



## StarSong

False

You find that crime shows make you less trusting of others.


----------



## debodun

True

You have a collection of knickknacks.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

*You have a clock in every room in the house except the bathroom*


----------



## debodun

False

You know someone that belongs to AARP.


----------



## hollydolly

*No*..because I have no clue what AARP means... 

*Do you go to Zumba class ?*


----------



## Gemma

No

Do you have and use gym equipment in your home?


----------



## debodun

False

There's more than one Bible in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.just one... 

*You pay off your credit cards in full every month*


----------



## StarSong

True

You check the sale ads before making your grocery list, even though it doesn't usually change your mind about what you're going to buy.


----------



## Gemma

False

You use fabric softener sheets in your dryer.


----------



## Sunny

False. I am allergic to them!

You are watching the news more than usual lately.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I'm fed up to the back teeth with it

*The sun is shining where you are *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False      5:15 AM still dark

You awake early now


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..it doesn't get light here until almost 7.30am.. and anyhoo..I have blackout blinds...

*Your partner still goes outside the house to work *


----------



## StarSong

False

You like snuggling under a blanket during cooler autumn evenings.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like one of the big national sports in your country.


----------



## StarSong

True (baseball and softball)

As a kid you played the national sport that you like to watch.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... (track & field & Netball )*

*Watching TV makes you fall asleep *


----------



## debodun

True

You still hand-wrap gifts (not just drop into a gift bag).


----------



## hollydolly

*True *

*You still wash up by hand *


----------



## StarSong

True, now that it's just hubby & me.  

Do you put the dishes in a drainer or dry them immediately?


----------



## hollydolly

*Depends on the day...* usually leave them to drain for an hour or so 'till they're dry and then just put them all away 

* You subscribe to someone's channel  on Youtube *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Several for crocheting patterns, but rarely visit them now that my osteoarthritis has flared.

You get emails from companies selling products you'd never buy and wonder how in the world you managed to get on their list of likely customers.


----------



## Gemma

False

You know someone that is a musician.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... ( my daughter amongst others)*
*
You like Nougat *


----------



## StarSong

I do!  Good Italian made nougat with paper candy edges.  Didn't know anyone else did!

You like popcorn.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You enjoy ironing your clothes


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, false!

You often send e-cards to friends and family for birthdays, etc.


----------



## Sunny

hollydolly said:


> *No*..because I have no clue what AARP means...
> 
> *Do you go to Zumba class ?*



Holly, AARP stands for American Association of Retired Persons. They are a service and lobbying group, representing older Americans. Obviously, if you had it, it would probably be called BARP, or some such.  (British)


----------



## Granny B.

Sunny said:


> You often send e-cards to friends and family for birthdays, etc.


False

You enjoy receiving e-cards from friends and family.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You go to sleep late at night


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. always been a night owl

 You enjoy D-I-Y *


----------



## Sunny

Yes, when it's actually something I CAN do my myself!

You are planning to put up Christmas decorations as usual. (For those who usually do, that is.)


----------



## StarSong

True-ish.  Probably not as many decorations as usual, but definitely some.  

You're planning to purge some of the decorations you no longer use.


----------



## debodun

True - if you mean Christmas decorations (since I do do any decorating - who would see it?)

You've heard Christmas music on the radio already.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You own a back-scratcher *


----------



## debodun

True - several.

It has rained within the last three days in your locale.


----------



## Sunny

True

You've started your online Xmas shopping.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like to eat crab cakes.


----------



## debodun

False - I'm not a big seafood fan, especially shellfish or crustaceans.

You're planning a big meal for Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You like to add ice cream to fizzy lemonade to make a refreshing drink on a hot day *


----------



## StarSong

False

On warm days you use a lot more ice than if your refrigerator's door didn't have an ice dispenser.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Is today Monday?


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

your bathroom is predominately white *


----------



## StarSong

True for all 3, but they all have healthy amounts of accent color.  (One medium oak brown, one beige, one deep blue.)  

After cleaning a bathroom you often wander to the other bathroom(s) in your house and take care of them, too.


----------



## Sunny

False. I have two bathrooms, one is for guests and these days is hardly ever used.

You are a pretty good artist.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I wish.  

You expect your attitudes about crowds will be forever changed due to this pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You usually enjoy being among crowds .. *


----------



## debodun

FALSE!!!

You prefer a beach vacation rather than any other venue.


----------



## StarSong

Generally True.    

You love the ocean and its crashing waves but the beach itself isn't your scene.


----------



## Sunny

False. I love beaches.

You have a wastebasket in every room.


----------



## debodun

False - just bedroom, bathroom, office and kitchen.

You live within walking distance of a public library.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You upgrade your tech everytime a new version is released *


----------



## StarSong

If you're asking whether I buy new computers and phones every year or two because an updated version comes on the market, the answer is *false*. 
If you're asking if I update my software as recommended, the answer is *true*. 

You live within a mile of a store that carries groceries.


----------



## Gemma

False

You are optimistic.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like ballet.


----------



## applecruncher

True

You 'read' people very well.


----------



## Gemma

True

You enjoy putting puzzles together.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you like to get a brain teaser in your Christmas Stocking?


----------



## hollydolly

*True..

You play word games to keep your brain sharp  *


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You play online card games


----------



## StarSong

False, but I am addicted to spider solitaire (the old version that doesn't go through the internet)

At least once a day you work or exercise hard enough to become at least slightly winded.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You no longer have a landline and just use mobile phones*


----------



## Gemma

False...have no cell phone signal where I live so it's imperative to have a landline.

You usually have bakery in your home on a daily basis.


----------



## StarSong

If you're asking whether I have goods from an actual private bakery in my home on a daily basis, that answer would be false.

You make a lot of the baked goods your family consumes.


----------



## debodun

False

You buy Christmas gifts for yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*... 

*Same question*


----------



## Sunny

False. If I buy it for myself, I don't call it a Christmas gift.

You like looking at cloud formations.


----------



## debodun

True

You'd prefer to watch a "reality" TV show in lieu of a sit-com.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...wouldn't watch either.


You do your best to avoid using chemicals when cleaning.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You live within walking distance of a Post office *


----------



## Gemma

False...don't live in walking distance of anything

You rarely see your neighbors.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Our neighborhood has even sidewalks, the weather is mild, and most houses are situated on slightly less than 1/4 acre parcels.  Many of us take advantage of our very walkable neighborhood.  

Most of your neighbors have a dog or two.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

 Your neighbour is your best friend *


----------



## Tish

*False*

You prefer the company of animals rather than some people.


----------



## Gemma

True

You always carry identification on you.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You are still wearing a mask outside


----------



## Tish

*True

You can't go a day without chocolate.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. but I do try sometimes 

*You look at people you've known since you were much younger and wonder how they've aged much more than you *


----------



## Gemma

True

You look your age.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm told not.. so I say *False... 

You use your salad drawer for something other than Salad *


----------



## StarSong

I'm guessing a "salad drawer" is a UK refrigerator drawer, probably what the US mfrs call a "crisper" or vegetable drawer.  In that case, false.  I use it for veggies, including salad veggies.  
If I'm presuming incorrectly, please explain the term, Holly.  

You were born with at least one physical irregularity, though it might not affect your life and may have been discovered quite accidentally when a doc was checking something else.


----------



## Sunny

False. None that I know of, anyway. (Lousy eyesight, but that developed later in life.)

You wear glasses, either for reading or all the time.


----------



## StarSong

True, but only for reading or close up.  

Unless it's dark out you virtually never go outside without putting on good quality, dark sunglasses.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't own sunglasses. My glasses automatically turn dark when needed.

You have at least one fireplace at home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

( and I also wear sunglasses virtually all the time outside)... 

You've ridden in a Rickshaw *


----------



## StarSong

False - I think it would make me feel guilty.  

You wish you had asked your grandparents questions about their early lives.


----------



## Tish

True 

You still have the travel bug.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...with a capital TRUE *

*You believe in Karma *


----------



## Sunny

False. Don't even know exactly what it is.

You sometimes go out and accidentally leave your phone at home.


----------



## StarSong

Hardly ever true. 

You rarely leave the house in a hurry these days.


----------



## Gemma

True...as the saying goes, "the hurrier I go, the behinder I get." 

You become irritated when you ask someone to do something, they say they will, but don't.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You're a non-conformist *


----------



## StarSong

In some ways true, in some ways false.  I'm sort of a non-conforming non-conformist.

You almost never drink soda.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You make slideshows of your photos*


----------



## Millyd

True 

You’ve been told you talk to loud


----------



## StarSong

Rarely true.  

You like to fall asleep lying prone (on your stomach).


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Sunny

Um, true, I think. Not too sure these days.

You dress more for comfort than anything else.


----------



## Tish

True

You need at least 2 cups of coffee in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..just one cup of tea 

*Your post arrives around the same time every day *


----------



## Gemma

True

You still write checks to pay bills.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..cheques have been pretty much obsolete in this country for years

*You have patterned carpet somewhere in your home *


----------



## StarSong

False unless you include a couple of runners (the last time I had my carpets professionally cleaned, the guy told me to buy a couple and where to place them).

You have Berber carpet somewhere in your home.


----------



## Sunny

No sure, as the apartment was freshly carpeted when I bought it 5 years ago. I like carpeting better than hardwood floors, even if that makes me
out of style.

You have recently changed holiday plans due to the continuing pandemic.


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  My holiday plans are, to use the trendy term, extremely fluid.  

You recently received bad news.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. ( makes a change)

*Same question*


----------



## debodun

False

You've eaten jerky (if so did you like it).


----------



## StarSong

Many, many times. (Yes, I liked it very much.  Stopped eating it when I stopped eating meat almost 7 years ago, also it's very high in sodium).

You like making and eating stuffed artichokes.


----------



## debodun

False - never had made them and I don't even recall consuming them.

You have a favorite baking dish.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I either use big stainless baking pans or clear, rectangular pyrex 9 X 13 or 10 X 15.  I have several of all three types.  Also 10 identical high-quality airbake cookie sheets.  

You use silicone baking mats.


----------



## Tish

False

You watch crime shows.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like popcorn.


----------



## hollydolly

*Meh !!* 

*You almost always grocery shop in the mornings *


----------



## Sunny

True

You like shrimp, cooked various ways.


----------



## Gemma

True

You prefer chicken over turkey.


----------



## Tish

True

You always play music while doing housework.


----------



## StarSong

False - I do housework 10 minutes at a time as I go through my day.  Most times I take care of something when I notice it needs doing.   

The chores you dislike (me: dusting) aren't actually so bad once you get started.


----------



## Sunny

False. Some of them are.

You empty your wastebaskets every day.


----------



## StarSong

False (kitchen trash gets emptied as needed, others are emptied weekly)

Your town provides receptacles three receptacles for trash.  One for lawn, garden and (non meat) kitchen scraps.  Another for regular trash and a third for recycling.


----------



## Tish

True

You love Summer.


----------



## StarSong

False.  (Not since I got out of school.)

You could eat soup every day and not get tired of it.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You dye your hair *


----------



## Gemma

False

You wear mascara


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy gardening


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You remember people's names easily.*


----------



## Millyd

True 

You live in a area where allot of fruit / vegetables are grown


----------



## Ruthanne

Only in the spring and summer.  So True

You like to swim


----------



## Millyd

False even tho I live close to a huge river 

You enjoy walking through a garden centre just looking at plants


----------



## Ruthanne

True

You like cats better than dogs


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Are you expecting snow today where you are?


----------



## Ruthanne

False

you like snow


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you mind winter driving?


----------



## Gemma

True

You own a 4WD vehicle.


----------



## StarSong

False.   Don't need one.  

You own a hybrid or electric vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have aloe- vera growing on your land *


----------



## StarSong

Yes, but contained to a planter or it would be everywhere.  

You grow mint.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least plant that is still blooming.


----------



## debodun

True - the tomatoes and peppers I brought inside.

You use the front door of your residence more than the back door.


----------



## hollydolly

*errrm...about the same tbh

You use your phone camera exclusively instead of a camera *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have a phone camera, but I do have a Kodak digital camera.

You like lima beans.


----------



## Tish

False

Your favorite season is Spring.


----------



## debodun

False (second favorite)

You've traveled outside your country in the last year.


----------



## Gemma

False

When you travel, you tend to travel alone.


----------



## debodun

True

If your doorbell rang and you were still in your sleepwear, would you answer it?


----------



## Pink Biz

True, my apartment has an intercom device. With no camera!

Your home has a functional fireplace.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..and it's  on downstairs  right now...

*You've eaten food you've dropped on the floor *


----------



## Sunny

False (I wish my floors were that clean!) 

Your drinking water is filtered.


----------



## StarSong

True.

You're feeling confident about your toilet paper and paper towel inventory.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish, plenty of towels and Kleenex, but need to get TP with grocery order before Thanksgiving.

You have received an early holiday present recently.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..( my daughter is coming home from abroad after 11 years) 

*You constantly open the fridge door looking for something exciting to eat even tho' you know there's nothing in there  you fancy *


----------



## Gemma

False

You only eat when you are hungry.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You sometimes snore


----------



## Sunny

How would I know?  (I don't think so.)

You eat more fresh produce in the summer than in the winter.


----------



## mike4lorie

False (same amount)

Now that winter has started do you hope it ends as fast


----------



## StarSong

False.  I like So Cal's version of winter.

You mostly go barefoot or wear slippers around the house and only put on shoes if you're going outside.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you wear a bed hat?


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'm not sure I even know what one is.  

Is your home heating and cooling system sufficient to keep you comfortable?


----------



## debodun

True in the winter, false in summer - new furnace in 2011. I keep the thermostat at 65°F - warm enough for me most times, but my house is *COLD* in the winter on windy days. I might as not have the windows for all the good they are (double-hung, single-pane). I can see the curtains move when the wind blows. I tried stuffing newspapers between the windows which are about 4 inches apart; didn't make much difference. My house is a Devil's Island sweat box in the summer.

You had a favorite toy as a child.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I grew up with siblings who were very close in age (three of within a year - including twins) so my youthful entertainment was more about playmates than playthings. 

You have toys from your youth (I don't).


----------



## debodun

True




You live within walking distance of at least one convenience store.


----------



## Sunny

False, never patronize them anyway.

You have had at least 2 difference species of pets.


----------



## StarSong

True, many more than that over the years.  Birds, fish, lizards, turtles, dogs, cats, bunnies (outdoor hutch), and probably some others that don't immediately come to mind.  

My firm rules for my kids about pets:
1.  No invitations would be extended to close relatives of anything I'd paid (or would pay) an exterminator to rid our home of the wild version.       Therefore, no mice, rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, etc.  
2.  No pets that needed live food.  Nothing that ate live crickets or goldfish or "feeder mice."  Period.  No discussion whatsoever.  

Did you have rules about acceptable pets?


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..no animals at all which in the wild would naturally move for many miles in a day 

* you like to live to a 100 years old or more *


----------



## Sunny

Only if I am at least as well mentally and physically as I am now.

You have those newfangled light bulbs in all your lamps.


----------



## hollydolly

*True  

You've already started your Christmas food shopping *


----------



## StarSong

False

You've started your holiday baking shopping.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have baked extra and given some to a neighbor.


----------



## Sunny

False. I never bake any more.

Red or white?


----------



## Tish

Red wine

You enjoy roast meals on weekends.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes...

You make your own clothes*


----------



## Gemma

No

You have more than one desk in your home.


----------



## StarSong

Yes, three.  Mine, my husband's and one in a son's (former) bedroom.  The last is part of a gorgeous wall of wood furniture he made while working for a cabinet maker during his college years.  

Much of your furniture is secured to your walls.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have more blinds in your house than Curtains  *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I have no more curtains. 

You HATE cleaning shutters and blinds.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. mine don't really get very dirty so they're easy to keep clean

*Do your children still ask most days for some advice about different things *


----------



## StarSong

False - I can't say they ask for advice but we do bounce things off one another very often.  

Would you trust your child/children with your very life?


----------



## Tish

Yes, I would.

Do you suffer from arthritis?


----------



## Gemma

False

You have had a broken bone in your lifetime.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I had a  dislocated one, and cracked another  but not broken

*You eat late at night *


----------



## Gemma

False

You like to snack throughout the day.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You like to knit


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You darn socks


----------



## Gemma

False

You like to go to casinos.


----------



## StarSong

True, Vegas is a kick in the pants for a couple of days every five years or so.  Indian casinos don't interest me, perhaps because the granddaddy of LV has been so close at hand since before I was of legal gambling age.  

When you go to casinos you find that watching others gamble is often more entertaining than doing so yourself.


----------



## Sunny

False. I find casinos depressing.

You used to be able to turn cartwheels.


----------



## StarSong

Absolutely!  Quite nice ones, if I do say so myself!  

You are suspicious or skeptical of people with charming personalities.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. not necessarily... smarmy yes, charming probably not 

*You often donate food to the food bank *


----------



## StarSong

False. I'm embarrassed to admit that, because I know I should.  

You donate monthly to favorite charities.


----------



## Sunny

Not monthly, but pretty often. And a food bank is often the recipient.

You use Zoom a lot these days.


----------



## StarSong

True.  A couple of times most weeks.

You're going to zoom during TG dinner.  (I'm not.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False...we don't celebrate TG here in the UK 

You often go to your bricks and mortar bank *


----------



## debodun

True - for ALL my banking. BTW - I received an email today from my bank saying they are going back exclusively drive-through service and the lobby will only be open "by appointment". I bet it's because of the upswing in COVID.

You keep more than $100 cash on hand for emergencies.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You like to read mysteries.*


----------



## debodun

True

You're planning a quiet Christmas at home this year.


----------



## hollydolly

*True....not much choice currently,  tbh

Your go to tv channel is Netflix 
*


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have that option.

You still send handwritten letters to people by postal service.


----------



## Gemma

False

You send out Christmas cards after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sunny

Only one or two.  I still get an annual lovely Christmas card from an old friend in Germany, and one American friend still sends them. So I do send them one also. Otherwise, I don't think too many people bother any more. And probably Facebook did away with the annual Xmas letters.

You usually watch a particular news program every day.


----------



## Tish

True

You keep in touch with your family daily.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

Your jewellery is predominately silver *


----------



## Gemma

False

You own several gemstones.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You own several Diamonds


----------



## Tish

False 

You like bohemian style clothing.


----------



## debodun

False

You seldom buy white bread.


----------



## Tish

True

You like porridge


----------



## StarSong

True, presuming you mean oatmeal.  

You like the taste of caraway seedsl


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..in the Uk / Australia and NZ , Porridge IS the name for oatmeal ... when Americans say Oatmeal.._they _mean Porridge.. 

*False...

You use product on your hair most days *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Leave in conditioner and occasionally a touch of something to add shine.  
(Re porridge - since hot cereal includes *oatmeal, farina *(made from wheat),* grits* (made from corn), and *cream of ric*e, I wanted to be clear about which hot cereal was meant.) 

You've at least tasted all of the four different hot cereals I mentioned above.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you think the Covid-19 Vaccine is going to have eggs in it?


----------



## hollydolly

Just to clear things up    ... ''Porridge'' is what @Tish asked... Porridge in the British/Australian, and NZ world is Oatmeal


----------



## mike4lorie

Did You answer the last question?


----------



## Gemma

No

Do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You currently study something online *


----------



## Sunny

False, if you mean taking a course.

You have made some practical use out of your enforced time at home.


----------



## StarSong

False - I did during the first few months.  Not so much anymore.  

You're noticing that some of your luxuriously soft fleece blankets and throws have gotten scratchy.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (don't think I have any fleece blankies)

You need new winter boots.*


----------



## StarSong

False, I bought a pair about a month ago when I was channeling my inner @hollydolly!   

You donate old towels and blankets to animal rescues.


----------



## Tish

True I also sew mittens for Australian wildlife ready for bushfire season.

You love to crochet.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..haven't crocheted for many years.. *

(I also donate all my old clean towels to animal rescue,)

*You use a steamer unit instead of a traditional iron and board*


----------



## Tish

True I sure do.

You love toasted cheese.


----------



## StarSong

True - but I rarely eat cheese anymore so I don't indulge in it.  

Today is a big Christmas shopping day in your part of the world (the day after Thanksgiving AKA Black Friday is probably the most famous shopping day of the year in the US)


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( it's black Friday but it's nowhere nearly as big as it is in the USA) 

*You usually buy your Christmas gifts on Black friday ? *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I learned my lesson 10 years when I went to the biggest mall in Chicagoland (it's in the top 15 in USA) and was totally  overwhelmed and frustrated. Never again!

Your own Christmas wish list is quite detailed and specific.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...not any more 

You'll put a Christmas tree up this year *


----------



## mike4lorie

It's up, but might be coming down, can't keep the cat out of it

You have a mistletoe hung in your house


----------



## debodun

False

You buy some new Christmas decoration every year.


----------



## Gemma

False

You shopped on Black Friday.


----------



## debodun

False - I wouldn't go shopping on Black Friday if someone else paid for my purchases!

You know how to play contract bridge.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You play poker online.*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Don't play any online games.  

As a kid you played some card games for which you no longer remember the rules.  (Pinochle comes to my mind.)


----------



## Tish

False

You have bought something from Amazon


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..just got a little fan heater delivered today..

*You buy online at least once a week *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't buy ANYTHING online.

Your father was more than 5 years older than your mother.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have had at least one house fire in your home, even if it was just a little fire on the stove or in the oven.


----------



## debodun

False

An ambulance has been called to a residence in your neighborhood within the last 6 months.


----------



## StarSong

Six months?  True.  But there are dozens of homes in my neighborhood.

Your neighborhood has a very diverse racial, ethnic and age population.


----------



## debodun

True for age, false for ethnic and racial.

You've gambled at a casino.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Vegas, Baby!  So much fun when you're there with a group of people you love! 

You enjoy traveling in a pack of family or close friends.


----------



## Tish

False

You love bush walking.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..it's my favourite thing to do , camera in hand 

*You enjoy wildlife or safari  parks *


----------



## StarSong

You take a lot of pictures and videos but rarely look at them.

You've stopped taking a lot of pictures and videos because you realize you rarely look at them...


----------



## Sunny

False. It's so easy to take them, and I often share with family.

You like the popular music of times gone by a lot better than what is popular now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Mostly true but I do also turn on the car radio to hear what's new.

You blow dry your hair after washing it.


----------



## StarSong

Just the very front for less than 30 seconds.  I let the rest curl as it will. 

You've never been one to fuss with your hair.


----------



## debodun

True - I gave up trying to style it. Brushing is more like beating it into submission.

You have naturally curly/wavy hair.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False-ish, it's slightly wavy.

You like white Xmas lights more than colored ones.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You've put up Christmas lights this year.


----------



## debodun

False - no decorations except an artificial wreath on the front door. 

There's a convenience store within walking distance of your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.if you want to walk a couple of miles

*You have area rugs in every room in your home *


----------



## Gemma

False

You wash your floors on your hands and knees.


----------



## Tish

False (I steam them)

You always start decorating in Spring


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (?)

You have had your palm read.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have tasted moonshine.


----------



## Tish

True

You like to eat out.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You always wake early*


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You are hardly late


----------



## Gemma

True

You wake up the same time every morning.


----------



## mike4lorie

True (most)

Did YOU see the Beaver moon last night?


----------



## debodun

False - cloudy here.

You plan on mailing more than 10 Christmas cards this year.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you get at least 10 Christmas Cards every year?


----------



## StarSong

True

Do you send out at least 10 Christmas cards every year?


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Your favourite colour is blue


----------



## Gemma

False

You have blue spruce trees on your property.


----------



## debodun

False

One or both of your parents lived to be at least 80 years old.


----------



## Sunny

About #4530, I guess decorating for the holidays in the spring makes sense if you live in Australia. (Pink Biz sounded puzzled.)

About my parents, true. My mother did.

You take a nap pretty much every day.


----------



## Gemma

False

You perm your hair.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (used to)

You like the taste of vension and bison.*


----------



## debodun

False - in general I don't like the taste of red meat.

You consider yourself to be a resourceful and self-reliant person.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You will hang Christmas lights in your windows *


----------



## debodun

False

You've had snow within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Tish

False

You organize all your appointments to be on the same day.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have poisonous snakes where you live.


----------



## Sunny

False, except for the ones over the District line, which is nearby, who walk on two feet. 

You are hoping to be one of the early people to get the vaccine.


----------



## Repondering

False.  I'm waiting to know what side effects come with it.

You like science fiction.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You love to browse in a library *


----------



## Rosemarie

True...and book shops!


You always cut the buttons off old clothes before throwing them away.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You drink water every morning before anything else!


----------



## Gemma

True

You eat fruit everyday with your breakfast.


----------



## mike4lorie

Try too

You keep a Diary


----------



## Gemma

False

You go to bed the same time each night.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You get up the same time every morning


----------



## Gemma

False

You are looking forward to Christmas.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You think life will become normal as we know it soon


----------



## Gemma

False

You wear a knit hat in the winter.


----------



## StarSong

True, but very rarely.  

You wear knee socks when it's cold.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You bake your own sausage rolls *


----------



## debodun

False

When you were a kid, you opened Christmas presents on Christmas morning.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

When you had children of your own, the mom's family traditions wound up being more heavily represented than the dad's.


----------



## Tish

True

You shop Fortnightly


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.roughly every 3 weeks.. or perhaps once a month 

*You wear a lot of shades of green *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, rarely if ever

You were in school debate club.*


----------



## Sunny

False. I don;t even remember if we had one.

You like carpeted floors better than hardwood.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You still have carpets in your home


----------



## debodun

True - every room is carpeted - even the bathrooms.

You played in a high school sports team.


----------



## Sunny

True, basketball and soccer.

You have a favorite game to play on your computer.


----------



## StarSong

True - Spider solitaire.  

You sometimes watch movies on your computer - either DVDs or streaming.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You prefer hot chocolate to Coffee *


----------



## StarSong

True.  LoL  Chocolate in the form of a hot beverage.  What's not to love?

You don't drink hot chocolate as much as you'd like because of the caffeine, sugar, calories, fact that it's not all that good for you, or similar health reasons.


----------



## Sunny

False. I usually have a mug every night before going to bed. And best of all, I can make it in the Keurig!

This is your favorite time of year.


----------



## StarSong

True, true, true! 

You can sleep restfully despite having caffeine after about 4:00 pm.  (I cannot.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..with a capital False.. ( it's the same if I drink coke ) wide awake all night 

*Do you have a wrist pad on your keyboard *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are turning to comfort food a lot more, lately.


----------



## Tish

False

You still write letters.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like flavored coffees.


----------



## Tish

False

You vacuum every day


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You watch the same news station everyday


----------



## Gemma

False

You watch more TV in the evening than in the daytime.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your TV watching is mostly movies and series on the streaming channels.

(P.S. StarSong, I looked up the caffeine content of hot chocolate. It's a very small amount somewhere around 5-7 mg of caffiene per cup. In contrast, coffee has about 100 mg. That's my rationalization, anyway.)


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know what streaming is or even if it's avalable on my service,

You prefer apple to pumpkin pie.


----------



## Gemma

False...I enjoy them both equally.

Your looking forward to some type of home improvement before the end of the year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...*.we've already done quite a bit this year

*You don't like to walk the dog in the pouring rain*


----------



## Tish

True, but it's her that doesn't like walking in the rain.

You always have breakfast


----------



## debodun

True - most of the time.

The topper on your Christmas tree is a star.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* but it's in the attic.. we're not getting it out this year.. maybe get a small pre-lit one 


*Almost all your neighbours have christmas lights on around their outdoors *


----------



## debodun

True - the ones across the street do. I swear one looks like a police car in their yard - flashing red and blue.

You've received a pet as a Christmas gift at some point.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have hiking or strong sturdy walking boots.. which you use in the autumn and winter *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have been a pickpocket victim.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have visited someone in the hospital recently.


----------



## Sunny

False

At least one of your usual social activities is now done online.


----------



## Tish

True

You dance while cleaning.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. sometimes


*Your mother was like you in temperament *


----------



## Gemma

False

You usually go with your gut feeling.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have celebrities as friends *


----------



## Sunny

False, at least not in the usual sense of "celebrities."  Some of my friends are pretty well-known within our own little community, but that's probably not what you mean.

You have figured out when your grocery store is likely to be pretty empty. (Empty of people, that is, not groceries.)


----------



## StarSong

True.  Early mornings - about 30-60 minutes after opening.  Early birds are gone, shelves are stocked, very few people about.  

Snowy pictures make you think of the holidays even if you haven't lived in snowy areas for many years.


----------



## debodun

True

You've taken an "official" I.Q. test. (i.e. not a spurious online quiz)


----------



## Tish

True

You miss receiving Christmas cards in the mail.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I still get some, 

*Those cards you send out , you prefer to hand deliver... *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a cement driveway.


----------



## StarSong

True.  With brick ribbons.

You have some stepping stones in your yard.


----------



## Tish

False

Your house needs painting


----------



## Gemma

False

You are intrigued with how a spider spins a web.


----------



## Tish

True, even more, intrigued in why they don't stick to their own web.

You prefer silver over gold


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. generally speaking.. but not always 

*You were married when you were a teen? *


----------



## Sunny

False

You dislike tattoos.


----------



## StarSong

False. They're so commonplace that I barely even notice them anymore.  
When they're crawling up people's necks or on their faces, I'm so very sad for them.    

Some aspects of your family medical histories make you a nervous about your future health.


----------



## hollydolly

*Slightly... not something I think of every day but my father had PD.. 

You have your heating on in the house right now *


----------



## debodun

True - I leave my thermostat set at 65F (18C) so it comes on when it has to. It's on most days this time of year in the northeast U.S.

You're primary car is a mid-size.


----------



## StarSong

Maybe true, maybe false.  I don't know what mid-size means anymore.  Our primary car is a small SUV (RAV4).

You sometimes watch zoo cams for a quick escape.  (I love my penguin cam feed!)


----------



## Gemma

False...have my own zoo on my property with all the wildlife that frequents it day and night.

You sometimes eat breakfast food or dinner.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Do you find Gas prices expensive now?


----------



## StarSong

False, no more expensive than the past several months.  

Gasoline costs have mostly become a non-issue in your budget because you do so little driving since Covid.


----------



## debodun

True - since meals-on-wheels delivery has been suspend for the volunteer drivers, I only use my car to go grocery shopping or go to the post office. I didn't buy gas this year from mid-March until August. I was worried it would go bad, but I guess not. Probably more a problem is mice or chipmunks building a nest in some critical car part due to its sitting unused for long periods.

There is a convenience store withing walking distance of your residence.


----------



## Sunny

False. I never use them anyway. Rip-off prices.

You have been taking more afternoon naps lately, since you're stuck in the house anyway.


----------



## debodun

False - never was one for daytime naps unless ill.

You've consumed an herbal tea within the last month.


----------



## Ruthanne

True.  I had some chamomile last week.

You like fried green tomatoes.


----------



## debodun

True!

You usually bake your own holiday cookies.


----------



## Ruthanne

False--haven't in ages.  I don't buy them store bought either or haven't for years.

You like opals.


----------



## Tish

True

You make your own Christmas pudding


----------



## hollydolly

*False..we don't like Christmas pudding

a shower at night before bed always wakes you up rather than be relaxing *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Haven't showered or bathed at night since my teens except under extraordinary conditions (like one of my babies peed or puked on me).  

You use Wikipedia and therefore donate a few dollars every year.


----------



## Sunny

True. I donate every time I get one of those emails asking for "just a few dollars."  I rely on Wikipedia a lot.

You have some favorite CD's that you like to play every year at this time.


----------



## StarSong

True-ish.  I have a Christmas mix file on my iPod and listen to that while baking and cooking during the holidays.  

You came to appreciate certain songs or artists because of your children's influence, and still listen to them even though your kids moved out long ago? (Pantera, Metallica and Slayer are among the artists that continue to have a strong presence on my iPod.)


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You are already finished with your Christmas shopping*


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

have you ever looked at one of your Adult children and thought how much older they're looking.. *


----------



## Tish

True.

You love watching birds.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like flower printed  fabric.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You enjoy watching a good movie more than once.


----------



## Gemma

True

You watch classic Christmas movies.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..some

*You feel each year that it seems less like Christmas than the last *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you not think it feels magical again when you have a young child in the picture...


----------



## Sunny

True!

You have a favorite flavor of ice cream that you almost always choose.


----------



## StarSong

False.  If it's late I have to avoid the caffeine in my favorite flavor (chocolate).  Otherwise, yes.  

Chocolate in the evenings often disrupts your sleep.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't eat much chocolate anyway. 

You're favorite color for a passenger car is white or silver.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Mostly because they're cooler than dark colors.  

You admire bright color cars despite not wanting to own one.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..I love Lemon for example.. but wouldn't buy one

*Other than Christmas pudding, there's a dessert you have only on Holidays *


----------



## debodun

True - fruitcake. My mom used to make killer fruitcake. Then a friend of mine did for a few years after mom passed. Now I don't have it; store-bought ones are a far cry from those. Probably for the best, though - getting too rich for me.

You try to eat a balanced diet every day.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You eat something sweet virtually every day.  Not counting fruit.


----------



## debodun

True. One of the things I am addicted to right now is cocoa peanut butter cereal. When I get a craving for sweets, I have a bowl of those. I've deluded myself into thinking they are healthier than candy, a piece of cake or a handful of cookies.



You go to church near Christmas.


----------



## StarSong

False.  After being very involved and a regular attendee I had a serious falling out with organized religion twenty years ago.  

You've developed your own spiritual pathway.


----------



## Sunny

True. (A pathway probably followed only by moi.)

You are not sure if you will be with your family on any of the coming holidays.


----------



## Tish

True

You suffer from Hayfever


----------



## StarSong

False

You have very few allergies.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

Your significant other is  someone from a country other than your own *


----------



## StarSong

False. 

Same question.


----------



## Gemma

False

You had an enjoyable Monday.


----------



## hollydolly

*True - Restful

Your real first name begins with a Vowel *


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like seafood, in general.


----------



## Gemma

True

You prefer dress slacks over wearing a dress.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You wear nail hardener *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You wear things in your hair


----------



## Sunny

False

You carry around your cell phone most of the time, even within your house.


----------



## Gemma

False

You get outdoors early to enjoy the new day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( well maybe *true *in that I'm always in the garden .. but not actually off the property) 

*You're getting a christmas gift that you really want this year *


----------



## StarSong

Hmmm... Not sure what I might want and will have to answer that on the 26th.  

This year, more than most, you're stumped about what Christmas gifts to buy loved ones.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..( although Hubs has mentioned a Bench drill) 

You work a paid job  from home *


----------



## debodun

False

You put tinsel on your Christmas tree.


----------



## Tish

False

You have Christmas lights outside of the house.


----------



## Gemma

False

You've lived where you are for the past 20 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..almost 41... ( despite owning other houses) 

*You named at least one of your children after either you or your partner *


----------



## Sunny

False. My first daughter is named Laurie, because when I was a kid I fell in love with the show Oklahoma.

You go shopping physically less often than once a week.


----------



## Ruthanne

True mostly--maybe once in 2 weeks.

You like to do the jitterbug.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have line danced.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have sung in a choir/chorus.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

When you wake up, your hair is in e terrible state *


----------



## Sunny

Usually true. But that's usually true for the rest of the day, too.   

You have a favorite mug to drink from.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I have two that I alternate for coffee because they're the perfect size for a full cup plus a healthy splash of almond milk.  I have no particular favorite for herbal tea, which I drink plain.  

You strongly dislike drinking out of cans.


----------



## debodun

True - to a degree, It's easier for me if I pour it in a glass tumbler.

You've had to look up the meaning of a word within the last 2 months.


----------



## StarSong

True. I read for hours each day - whether online news articles, ebooks or this forum - and stumble over unfamiliar words nearly every day.  This morning, Shalimar used the word, "sobriquet."  I was pretty sure of the meaning from the context, but took (literally) 5 seconds to look it up.  

You frequently research tidbits on the internet to learn more about them.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I am a researcher by ''trade'' and I will always have a researchers Brain.. 

*You have a lucky number or  a good luck charm *


----------



## debodun

False - lucky or unlucky anything is a bunch of &$#@!

You have more than one collection of something.


----------



## Sunny

True.  My late husband's art is on display all over the house, I guess you could call that a collection. And I have a lot of CD's.

Your seasonal gift buying is mostly online.


----------



## Millyd

False 

You buy expensive cards for family and friends for any celebration


----------



## Tish

False I make my own.

You believe that good things come in small packages.


----------



## Gemma

True
You married a tall person.


----------



## Millyd

False ...Never married however long term partner is tall 

You wear Sox with shoes in winter


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, usually

One or both parents were born in a different country than yourself.*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have brothers or sisters that were not born in the same hospital as you


----------



## Gemma

False

All your siblings are still living.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm an only child.

You still remember a lot of the games of your childhood.


----------



## StarSong

True

You spent a lot of time outside as a child.  And your parents were happy to have you out from underfoot!


----------



## hollydolly

*True....

You have more nieces and nephews than you had siblings*


----------



## StarSong

False if I'm counting just my side of the family.  If include hubby's nieces & nephews then true.

You had a lot more first cousins than your children did.


----------



## Millyd

False 

Some of your parents siblings are still alive


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You were born by C-section.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one grandkid.


----------



## Millyd

False ...no children 

You see news about Australia


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, unless it's momentous.

Your house has more than one level.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

 You own more than one property *


----------



## Gemma

True

Once in your lifetime, you've been a landlord.


----------



## Tish

False

You are looking forward to NewYears eve


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a favorite month of the year.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like playing at least one electronic game with someone else.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You shop online for clothing*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You use Amazon for almost all your shopping...


----------



## Gemma

False

You drink at least 6 glasses of water per day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You are the family Babysitter *


----------



## StarSong

False - there is no family babysitter.  

You are the family dogsitter.


----------



## Sunny

False - there is no family dogsitter.

You have gone skiing at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Further to another thread...  you buy yourself a gift at Christmas ?*


----------



## StarSong

False.  I buy myself gifts year-round.  No need to drag Christmas into it.  

Do you and your spouse buy each other big Christmas gifts or small thoughts?


----------



## Tish

False

You love thunder storms.


----------



## StarSong

True.

You occasionally put an SF member or two on ignore as a cooling off strategy. (Full disclosure - I don't have any members on ignore.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, but not for "cooling off", I just find them annoying!

You need a new major appliance.*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Everything is in working order at the moment.  Knock on wood.

You do a lot of prep for winter and summer season.


----------



## Sunny

False. Not really necessary. Mostly I just move clothes around from one closet to another.

You still take part in at least one sport.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... when I get the chance

You take your mobile phone to bed with you 
*


----------



## Gemma

False

You cannot live without your mobile phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You do all your own upgrades on your computer *


----------



## Gemma

True

You share your computer with someone else.


----------



## StarSong

False.  To me that would be like sharing a toothbrush.  Would do so only with my husband, and only in an emergency.  

Your husband and you have access to each other's passwords but neither uses them except when helping sort out a problem.


----------



## Sunny

We did, when my husband was alive.

You like to "sleep in" occasionally.


----------



## Tish

True

You love camping.


----------



## StarSong

True

You haven't been camping since the pandemic.


----------



## debodun

True - I haven't been camping since Lyndon Johnson was President.

You know how to play contract bridge.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have numerous board games.


----------



## debodun

True, but no one to play them with anymore.

You take more than two dietary supplements.


----------



## Gemma

False...don't take any

You get outdoors and walk every single day, regardless of the weather.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You're spending Christmas in your own home *


----------



## debodun

True

You think the COVID vaccine will be more risky than beneficial.


----------



## Sunny

False

You stock up when they predict a snowstorm


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I have enough stuff and weather reports are usually wrong anyway

You can't tolerate dry air in your home.*


----------



## Sunny

False. I can tolerate it, unless it's so extreme that I get a shock every time I touch something.

You have pretty much the same breakfast every morning.


----------



## StarSong

True - I have 2-3 favorites and nearly always eat those.  I've become a creature of habit when it comes to food.

You rarely eat pancakes.


----------



## applecruncher

False. Had pancakes  this morning!

You have fruit or fruit juice every morning with breakfast.


----------



## Gemma

True

You also have coffee/tea with your breakfast.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Coffee before, during, and after.  
With the direction of this thread, I broke out of my routine and made a Greek salad for breakfast this morning!

You almost always charge your phone and other devices overnight.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like your pancakes with stuff added to the batter, such as blueberries or nuts.


----------



## Gemma

True...sometimes

You make french toast with cinnamon added to the batter.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, don't make French toast but do like it.

You can smell your neighbor's cooking.*


----------



## debodun

False...just the neighbors.

You've ridden on a tandem bicycle.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You've been out to lunch today *


----------



## Sunny

True, in a way... not exactly "out."  My lovely son brought over a delicious deli sandwich, we had lunch in my home, and he did a few small home repairs that I was unable to do (involved climbing on a ladder, etc.)

You get cash whenever you need it from an ATM machine.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*  (but I never use ATM's which charge a Fee)

*You have touch lamps in your home *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, used to

Your best friend lives more than 10 miles from you.*


----------



## Gemma

True...622 miles away to be exact.

You use an air duster on your electronics.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a dishwasher.


----------



## Millyd

False , we are on  water restrictions  despite living close to the river ( Mildura is a very dry area )

You water grassed areas by hand rather than a sprinkler


----------



## Gemma

False...don't water any grass

You slept in bunk beds as a child.


----------



## Millyd

False 

you had a flock  ( clumpy fibres )mattress  as a child


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You and your siblings exchange gifts on Birthdays *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do YOU do pranks on your sibblings


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Are you an impulsive shopper?*


----------



## mike4lorie

Tools, True  Other things, False

Is the sky clear this week so you can watch the meteorite show


----------



## debodun

False - it's been overcast for days.

Snow is in the weather forecast for your locale sometime this week.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have at least one old-fashioned analog clock (circle, with numbers) hanging on the wall.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

we have clocks with hands  and numbers  but they're radio controlled 

*You always dress up on Chritmas day even if you're staying at home *


----------



## Tish

True

You like Champaign


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a special brand of dental floss.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

Do you like putting the pasta in your tomato soup?


----------



## debodun

False - I prefer saltine crackers, if anything.

You've put other ingredients in a grilled cheese sandwich other than cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. ( my o/h however always add Worcestershire  sauce) 

You've eaten chocolate today *


----------



## debodun

False

You've played poker in the last year. (in person or online)


----------



## Tish

False

You have bought way too much food.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You keep medication in a drawer and not a cabinet *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have outdated makeup that should be replaced soon.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You are not able to visit anywhere or go out this Christmas *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True 

You are thinking about New Year's resolutions.*


----------



## Tish

False

You miss having a spa treatment.


----------



## debodun

False - I never had one anyway.

You always have enough to eat on hand.


----------



## Sunny

True, and then some.

You used to like ice skating when you were young.


----------



## debodun

False - my mom tried to teach me, but that is one thing among many for which I have no aptitude.

There is a ski area within 50 miles of your locale.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( several)

You prefer to read on a Kindle than traditional  books *


----------



## debodun

False

You like asparagus.


----------



## Sunny

False. Although I recently bought a newer model Kindle, which I like a lot better than my old one. I still prefer old-fashioned paper books.

You are tentatively making plans for next summer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ..I like asparagus...

False, not making plans yet for next summer... 

You have a mathematical brain *


----------



## Tish

False

You like watching Cricket


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. love it..  


*Right this minute you're in some type of pain *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Your last doctor visit went well


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You've been to the dentist lately


----------



## Gemma

False

You are a romantic.


----------



## mike4lorie

Try to be, but not so much anymore

Taxi's where you are like $5.00 anywhere in a town like here?


----------



## Gemma

False...no taxi service where we live

You accept constructive criticism.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You like Honey in your Coffee


----------



## Gemma

False

You like honey in tea.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You spread honey and mustard marinade over Lamb before you cook it *


----------



## debodun

False - I like lemon and rosemary marinade.

You've baked cookies in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunny

False

You've eaten holiday cookies in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## debodun

True - I've eaten cookies and since it's near Christmas, I consider that enough to be considered holiday.

You usually have an elaborate meal on Christmas eve or Christmas day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. no more than we usually do...

*You will be spending Christmas day alone *


----------



## debodun

True -  and no presents this year. With all the holiday social functions cancelled, not even a grab bag to open.  

You always put REAL maple syrup on your waffles or pancakes.


----------



## hollydolly

*False**.*..I truly hate the taste of maple syrup

*you have OA in your fingers... *


----------



## Gemma

False

You consider yourself to be rather healthy for your age.


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm....in some ways, true. I other ways, false.

You can see a brick building from your residence.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite kind of tree.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I love a willow tree.... and a few others..

*You've taken a walk today *


----------



## debodun

False - assuming you mean get outside and schlep around the block.

There's more than one pizza place in your locale.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ...there are none


Same question.... 
*


----------



## debodun

True - three within walking distance.



You have wallpaper in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have sent someone a gift basket for Xmas.


----------



## Gemma

False

You prefer green grapes over red ones.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*....except if the green grapes are cotton candy flavour

*There's something special you would like to receive as a Christmas gift *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I don't think I need anything.  I'm trying to purge possessions, not add to them! 

You think if half of your stuff fell off the face of the earth you'd manage just fine without it.


----------



## debodun

True - even more than half. All I *really need* is a house and a bed, TV, computer, chair, a few changes of clothing, refrigerator, stove and food in it.

You can ski.


----------



## Gemma

True...downhill and cross country.

You own snowshoes and like to hike with them when the snow is deep.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a roomba type of vacuum cleaner.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Had an early version but some parts kept breaking.  Have considered getting another one though.  

Pasta is one of your favorite foods.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like to eat liver and onions


----------



## hollydolly

*true*..but forget the onions and replace with bacon...

*You're eating something different for Christmas lunch than you would usually throughout the year *


----------



## debodun

True - probably.

You like something other than maple syrup on your pancakes or waffles.


----------



## hollydolly

*true... 

You have a smoke alarm as well as a fire alarm in your home... *


----------



## Sunny

True. I have a smoke alarm in every room; mandatory in my building. And the hallway has a couple of fire alarms.

You enjoy swimming.


----------



## debodun

False - I can swim if I have to, but do not like to get wet. Even taking a shower is a daily ordeal for me.

You are anxious for the new year to begin.


----------



## Sunny

True!

You mostly use a laptop when you are on this site.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have more than one device to use to connect to websites.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

Your vehicle/s are less than 3 years old *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, no vehicle

You go to a holiday religious service.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You are a religious person.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You use your phone to play music....*


----------



## Sunny

False

You can play a musical instrument.


----------



## hollydolly

* True* I can play Cello.. ( or used to be able to )... and I can tinkle with a keyboard but not very well... 

*You regularly enjoy outdoor pursuits *


----------



## debodun

False - I am not sports inclined and any outdoor activity is dreaded property maintenance.

You currently have some type of candy in your residence.


----------



## Gemma

True

You will purchase a new appliance before the end of the year.


----------



## debodun

False, unless I have a major catastrophe.

You drive around the neighborhood at Christmastime and admire the outdoor decorations.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. we usually choose one nice clear evening to have a little drive around and admire them 

*You have 1/2 full cans of paint in your garage or shed 
*


----------



## debodun

True - many partial cans.

You've been in your attic within the last month.


----------



## hollydolly

Not me... but hubs..  so  vicariously *True... I was at the bottom of the ladder...

You pull Christmas crackers after the festive lunch *


----------



## debodun

False - we don't have that custom here.

You feed birds in the winter.


----------



## Gemma

True...and throughout the whole year

You like to dance.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like reggae music.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You listen to the radio in the mornings *


----------



## Gemma

False

You watch local news on TV in the morning.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You ate seafood this week.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You prefer a deep dish pizza over a thin crust one.


----------



## Sunny

True. Especially in Chicago.

You like showers better than baths.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have a bus route close to your home *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, door-to-door service for seniors in the county

You have a train station in your town.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have travelled on a train recently *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your kitchen has a pantry.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You keep your various passwords secretly stashed away.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have to call someone in to service your computer when it needs upgrades... *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a lighted keyboard on your PC or laptop.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have special plans for tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

*False,* we did everything yesterday, today is a quiet day...

*You have Christmas sunshine*


----------



## mike4lorie

False, Been raining for the last 24 hours

Do you usually get lots of Rain for Christmas


----------



## hollydolly

*False,* almost always sun here in the south of England...

*You've had visitors via zoom today ?*


----------



## debodun

False

You shampoo every day.


----------



## Gemma

My hair...true

You clip your fingernails and toenails at least once per month.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You like to watch Murder Mysteries


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.occasionally..like Poirot, or midsummer murders

*You use a portable heater sometimes in preferences to heating the whole house if you're only using one room*


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are in a Lockdown as we are for the next 26 days>


----------



## Gemma

False

You eat your meals mainly in front of the TV.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You are going for a nice walk today


----------



## debodun

False

There is a gas/petrol station within a mile of your residence.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Three of them about a mile away, all at the same intersection!  

You miss morning radio shows that played music rather than today's shock-jock duos or trios whose repertoires are primarily based on adolescent humor.


----------



## Sunny

Nah. I just ask Alexa to play whatever I feel like listening to.

You have a favorite color.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I like all colors for different reasons and applications.  Love bright spring greens on trees and lawns, not so much on clothing.  Love pinks in flowers but not on walls.  Love white walls but not white clothing (or rather, it doesn't love me).  And so forth. 

You are surprised by how many people have become highly enamored of unicorns over the past 25 years.


----------



## debodun

False - I am not aware of this fad. I thought it was trolls.  

It is above freezing right now where you are.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I am basking in 40° F at the moment.

You currently have something in the oven. *


----------



## hollydolly

*False**.*.. that ship has sailed... 


*You wish you'd had more children *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Raising 3 very close in age was tough enough. 

You've always liked stepping in puddles.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You would love to buy a new car


----------



## Sunny

False. My 3-year-old Subaru works just fine.

You like police procedural movies and TV shows.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

do some of these crimes or murder shows upset you at all?


----------



## Gemma

False

You watch the Discovery Channel.


----------



## StarSong

True - but just a little.  Have been hooked on _Deadliest Catch_ for many years. 

You mostly watch streaming channels like Netflix and Prime.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. we have them but hubs watches them more than me ( and he barely watches TV) 

*You have visited a film or TV studio *


----------



## StarSong

True.  

When watching a TV show or film being made you were surprised at how much time elapses between camera shots.


----------



## hollydolly

*..False..* ( lol) 

*Have  you ever won more than £10 on the lottery ? *


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Have you ever gone to Italy


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I used to live and work Brescia northern Italy ( near Verona)


*Same question...*


----------



## Sunny

Yes, 3-4 times. One of those visits was a Perrillo tour, which was 2 weeks long and covered the country top to bottom.

You mostly do your grocery shopping at the same store.


----------



## debodun

True

You are allergic to at least one food type.


----------



## StarSong

False

You are allergic or have adverse reactions (like vomiting) to at least one medication.


----------



## debodun

True - I cannot tolerate opioid-based pain killers. They make me violently sick to my stomach.

You've eaten oatmeal in some form within the last month.


----------



## Gemma

True...oatmeal raisin cookies

You have a beverage with every meal.


----------



## debodun

True

You prefer red wine to white.


----------



## Sunny

True

You do your own house cleaning.


----------



## debodun

True - such as it is.

You've eaten pasta in some form in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Gemma

True...Saturday

You make your own pasta sauce from scratch.


----------



## debodun

False - canned crushed tomatoes are good enough for me.

You've ridden a bicycle within the last 6 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Your internet provider has caused your connection to be lost recently, for no apparent reason *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Your internet is Broadband


----------



## Sunny

I have no idea. All I know is, it works.

You usually wear a watch when you go out anywhere.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, always wear a watch except when showering

You use a magnifying glass to read small print.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You like dark chocolate


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You prefer wholemeal bread to white *


----------



## Sunny

True, except for French toast.

It's been ages since you've seen a little kid.


----------



## Gemma

False

You enjoy the company of little ones.


----------



## Rosemarie

False...


You knit baby clothes and give them to charity shops


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You take at least 3 walks a week.


----------



## debodun

False

You like cornbread.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You use spotify as your main music provider online *


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes shop at a "big box" store.


----------



## debodun

True - when I need something other than groceries. 

You watch more than 4 hours of TV per day on average.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

I just found out today , that what Americans call a Strip Mall..we in the UK call a retail park ( I'd always wondered what a strip mall was )... did you know that ? *


----------



## Sunny

No. not about the retail park.

You use your laptop more than your phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*No* I use my desktop more than either my phone, Ipad or laptop....


*If you take a walk outside early in the morning do you see more people than you ever saw pre-pandemic ?*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, don't take early morning walks.

You have seen a bullfight in person.*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you play card games on your phone for like when waiting for an appointment


----------



## hollydolly

*True*---mainly quiz games..

*You're an opportunist *


----------



## debodun

False - I probably wouldn't recognize an opportunity if it fell in my lap.

You prefer coffee to tea as a go to beverage.


----------



## hollydolly

* False...* Absolutely not..I'm British dontcha know... Tea almost always for me 

*You have to shovel the snow from outside your property by law... *


----------



## debodun

True unfortunately, no matter how deep or dense.

The street of your residence is considered a heavy traffic route.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You are at least mildly "hooked" on at least one online game, or phone game.


----------



## debodun

True - Mahjongg Candy at AARP

The weather forecast for New Year's eve in your locale is not for good conditions.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

You found 2020 a long year


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, fast but lousy

You are against the death penalty in all cases.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You believe prisoners should be last in line to receive covid-19 vaccines.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..never given it any thought

*You were given amazon vouchers as Christmas gifts *


----------



## debodun

False

You don't make New Year resolutions.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You can repair your own car


----------



## debodun

False - except for putting air in the tires.  

You think you'll be asleep at midnight on New Year's eve.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You will imbibe alcohol on NYE.*


----------



## debodun

False - not a big drinker.

Christmas season is over for you.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....

You have a candelabra on your dining table or on a window sill *


----------



## Gemma

False

You wear more black than any other color.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy watching reality tv shows


----------



## mike4lorie

False

did you have a big dinner for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Gemma

False...just lump crab cakes and a tossed salad

Will you make a big dinner today?


----------



## debodun

False - I was sick all night. Probably food poisoning from store cooked codfish from the grab & go cooler I ate at dinner last night. Taking it easy on the innards today.

You will be taking down your holiday decorations withing the next few days.


----------



## hollydolly

*True,* by the end of the weekend... 

Hope you feel better soon Deb.... 

*You're starting to feel a little cabin fever now after months of lockdown *


----------



## Gemma

False...spend a lot of time outdoors

If your internet went down for a week, you would have something else to do, to occupy your time.


----------



## debodun

True - going crazy.

Many business have closed or have altered hours because of COVID restrictions in your locale.


----------



## hollydolly

*True....  

You're annoyed at not being able to get a haircut *


----------



## debodun

False -  I cut my own when needed.

You have a framed photo of a pet in your residence.


Feeling a lot better today, hollydolly. As soon as my body got rid of what was bothering it. I won't go into graphic details, but for a while I didn't know which end to put to the toilet first. It will be a while before I buy cooked, cold fish from the grab-n-go.


----------



## Gemma

True...of several pets

You make your own meatballs when making a spaghetti dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..most of the time, but occasionally I use Swedish  meatballs 

*Your adult children live nearby *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have taken in foster children over the years.


----------



## debodun

False

You like to do crossword puzzles.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You fall asleep easily.


----------



## Gemma

True

You are satisfied with the way your life turned out.


----------



## debodun

True, for the most part.

Your "go to" beverage is coffee.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have been to a Movie theater in the last month


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.we've been in lockdown for the better part of 9 months... 

*You would rather watch a film on DVD at home than go to the cinema *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You often make smoothies at home.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Your favourite ice cream flavour is strawberry *


----------



## debodun

False - I like cookie dough or peanut butter ripple.

There's more than one gas/petrol station in your neighborhood.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your residence is brick.*


----------



## debodun

True

There's a church withing walking distance of your residence.


----------



## Gemma

False...closet one is 20 miles away.

You attend church faithfully.


----------



## debodun

True - I go to their Bible studies and attend a service at least once a month.

You've made brownies within the last 3 months.


----------



## Gemma

True...with added walnuts and chocolate frosting

You are planning on adopting another pet.


----------



## debodun

False - well, not_ planning_.

You sometimes watch nature documentaries on TV.


----------



## applecruncher

True, interesting & relaxing

You enjoy cooking for others.


----------



## Gemma

True

You enjoy eating other people's cooking.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes* if it's a chef in restaurant but other peoples home made ' ?..generally no...

*You've eaten doritos or tortilla chips today *


----------



## Gemma

False...don't consume either one of them

You eat more than twice per day.


----------



## debodun

True, usually. On a busy day I might forego breakfast.

You received as many Christmas cards as you sent.


----------



## hollydolly

*False,* I always receive more that I send... ( I don't send any) 

*You've got a favourite winter coat which you wear when it's very cold...*


----------



## Gemma

False

Before the pandemic, you had stores that were open 24 hours a day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You like Bagels*


----------



## Gemma

True

You wear high heels occasionally


----------



## debodun

False - don't even own a pair. On the extremely rare occasion I have to "gussy up" I have a pair of dress flats.

You have at least one artificial tooth.


----------



## Gemma

False...I have all my own teeth, even my wisdom teeth and all in good shape.

Your vision is getting worse the older you get.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You think that character is destiny.*


----------



## mike4lorie

False

do you think self-driving cars will be here before we know it?


----------



## Sunny

False

You choose your clothes these days mainly based on comfort.


----------



## debodun

True - almost always.

You like anchovies on pizza.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have certain days of the week that you do specific chores...laundry, vacuum, dusting, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. I abhor routine..

*Same question...*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your favorite sandwich contains meat of some kind.*


----------



## debodun

True....when I used to hear 'sandwich' I immediately thought of egg salad or grilled cheese. Now I've developed a taste for corned beef and pastrami.

You usually eat tossed salad in some form more than 3 times a week.


----------



## Sunny

False  (Sometimes in the summer)

You usually watch the news on a favorite channel.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have a secret stash of chocolate or favourite snacks *


----------



## debodun

False - it's no secret, although I try to keep it to a minimum.

You prefer showers to tub baths.


----------



## Sunny

True

You read at least part of the comics in the paper every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Your coffee cups all match *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You Have Grandchildren


----------



## debodun

False

You often buy fresh cut flowers.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You received food items (gifts) over the holidays.*


----------



## debodun

True - mostly candy.

You can read a topographic map.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Apparently False, as I don't even know what it is

You know CPR*


----------



## hollydolly

Theoretically but not practically so  the answer has to be* False *

*you haven't been out of your house for more than a week *


----------



## mike4lorie

true

do you think lockdowns work for this virus?


----------



## Sunny

True

You speak more than one language fluently.


----------



## debodun

False

You have neighbors that are still lighting their outdoor Christmas decorations.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You will be decorating your house for Valentine's Day.*


----------



## debodun

False

There's an evergreen tree on your property.


----------



## applecruncher

False

You have had to call 911/EMTs to get help for yourself.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like fuzzy, moccasin-type slippers.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like to wear a long bath robe in the winter.


----------



## hollydolly

*False 

You wear your glasses on a chain around your neck *


----------



## Sunny

False. My eyes aren't down there on my neck, so what good would that do?  

You have been to a hot air balloon festival at least once.


----------



## debodun

False

You have a regular exercise regimen.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your fingernails are cut short.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You always wear a watch *


----------



## connect1

False

You have locked yourself out the house before


----------



## Sunny

True

You turn on the TV only in the evening.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You've got other things to keep you occupied while locked down *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You shop very early


----------



## Sunny

False

You do a lot of texting on the phone.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have a phone that can do texting.

You've made a online purchase in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You've been out somewhere today *


----------



## debodun

True -walked up to the post office.

You know someone that tested positive for COVID.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You need an alarm to wake up in the morning.*


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You take a nap everyday


----------



## Sunny

True, mostly.

You are currently knitting or crocheting something.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

still on that subject..you're crafting something at the moment ?*


----------



## debodun

True - the next question.

You like broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have your eyes tested at least every 2 years *


----------



## debodun

False - now that I don't have vision insurance. I can still see pretty well out of my left eye.

You can see a body of water from your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True, two small ponds with a fountain in the middle.

You are planning a big trip when this pandemic is over.


----------



## hollydolly

* False..*.Nope, not planning anything at the moment, don't want to jinx anything 


*You use a walking aid *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have to recharge your cell phone more than once a day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a new toaster.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You always blow dry your hair after washing*


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> *False
> 
> I just found out today , that what Americans call a Strip Mall..we in the UK call a retail park ( I'd always wondered what a strip mall was )... did you know that ? *


No, there are a lot of differences between our cultures and it can get very confusing.


----------



## Rosemarie

False, it makes it too dry.


You always buy the same face cream. (I ask because my face is bright red at the moment, a reaction to the different face cream I thought I'd try)


----------



## hollydolly

*False* I usually use one type for about a year then change  ( unless I've had a bad reaction) 

*You've had to go to A&E ( emergency room) in the last 12 months *


----------



## mike4lorie

True

Are you in a lockdown where you are?


----------



## hollydolly

*True

do you wear a chain (jewellery)  around your neck at all times  *


----------



## Sunny

False

You occasionally buy carry-out food.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have slogans on your coffee cups *


----------



## debodun

False

You still have a checking account at the bank.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a savings account at the bank.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You use an Apple Mac *


----------



## debodun

False

You play the numbers (i.e. gamble) once in a while.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*( I was married to a gambling addict, the thought of gambling brings me out in hives)

*You are addicted to something or have been in the past *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have freckles


----------



## debodun

False - none that  can see, anyway.

You take OTC dietary supplements.


----------



## Sunny

If you meant to say OTC, Deb. yes. A couple of vitamin pills and a fish oil tablet.

Speaking of fish, you have caught a fish at least once in your life.


----------



## Gemma

True...a rainbow trout in the steam behind my home last summer

You enjoy eating salmon.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*...especially smoked  ( I also have a rainbow trout stream nearby)

*The price of a postage stamp has risen exponentially in recent years where you live in *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, but we have first-class stamps called Forever Stamps that are non-denominational, which means you can buy them at the current rate and they remain valid even if the rate goes up in the future.

Your next door neighbor has young children.*


----------



## Gemma

False

Your next door neighbor still has adult children living at home.


----------



## Millyd

True ..

You have played tennis as a sport ..not just causally


----------



## Sunny

False

You have ridden on an exotic animal, such as an elephant or a camel.


----------



## debodun

False

You had herbal or decaf tea to drink in the last 30 days.


----------



## Millyd

True ..Peppermint

You like a hot milo drink in winter


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, never heard of it!

You have visited South America.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You will be going out somewhere today *


----------



## Sunny

True, but probably just for a walk.

You have at least once played some sport as a member of a team.


----------



## debodun

True - at least in high school.

You prefer iced tea to lemonade as a warm weather beverage.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have naturally curly hair.*


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have a favorite day of the week


----------



## Pink Biz

*False 

You love going out for brunch.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like reading books and newspapers on paper rather than electronically.


----------



## debodun

True

You've imbibed a carbonated beverage within the last 30 days.


----------



## Sunny

True, in fact, within the last 30 minutes.

You still use cash for some purchases.


----------



## debodun

True - most purchases.

You own a bicycle.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have petted a dog within the last 24 hours.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You allow pets on your bed...*


----------



## Gemma

True

You have more than 2 bedrooms in your home.


----------



## Sunny

False

You mostly use one store for your grocery shopping.


----------



## debodun

True

Snow is predicted for your locale sometime this week.


----------



## hollydolly

True...WE have snow now... it's night time but it's lit up with white snow ...

took this pic today of a corner of my rear garden....







*...same question *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, couple of days this week

You need your carpets shampooed.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I had them done in November 

*You take vitamins every day *


----------



## Sunny

True, since the coronavirus appeared. I take B12 and D3.

You belong to at least one book club, or movie-watching group.


----------



## debodun

False

There's a fast food place within walking distance of your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

you have more than 20 tee-shirts*


----------



## debodun

False

You do laundry at least once a week.


----------



## Sunny

True. Exactly once a week.

You obey laundering instructions that tell you to "hand wash" items in cold water, and dry flat.


----------



## Gemma

False

You hand wash all your delicates.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You hand wash all your face masks *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

do you this covid-19 will be gone by the end of 2022


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one "interesting" face mask.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You like to wear scarves*


----------



## debodun

False

There are a lot of stray cats in your neighborhood.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have adopted a pet


----------



## applecruncher

True (but I lost her last summer )

You like to sleep in late.


----------



## Gemma

False

You are looking forward to more daylight hours.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.( I like the winter nights)...

*You swim regularly *


----------



## Sunny

False

You regularly shop at Costco.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You like the smell of cooked onions.*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a favorite type of apple.


----------



## debodun

True - Cortlands!

You've made homemade soup within the last month.


----------



## StarSong

True

Although you read the series you never saw all the hubbub over Harry Potter.


----------



## Sunny

False. Didn't read the series.

Your cell phone has a mind of its own.


----------



## StarSong

False, but while we're on the subject...

Your autocorrect function was obviously programmed by a vindictive drunk with very little English fluency.


----------



## hollydolly

*True  *

*Your favourite handbag/purse... is tan.... *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False       If I had one it would be blue  

You start up the stairs with your right foot


----------



## debodun

False - right handed, left footed.

It's below freezing where you are today.


----------



## Sunny

True

You often watch movies and series more than once, if you like them.


----------



## StarSong

I don't know that I'd say often, but it's sometimes true that I'll watch movies that are old favorites. 

You don't particularly like TV comedies with tense plotlines.  Example - I love both Jerry Seinfeld's standup and _Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee_, but not his series, _Seinfeld_, because of the tension and angst between the characters (Larry David's influence, no doubt).


----------



## Sunny

False. No general likes or dislikes based on tension. I just want it to be funny.

Like me, you really dislike laugh tracks in comedies. They have pretty much gotten rid of them, but a lot of the old comedies have them.


----------



## debodun

False - I hardly notice laugh tracks.

You would eat root beer flavored ice cream.


----------



## Gemma

I like root beer, so yes

Your A1C is where it should be.


----------



## debodun

True, I guess. Had it tested in November, it was 5.6, but glucose is "borderline" diabetic. Go figure that.

There are more than 3 convenience stores in your locale.


----------



## Rosemarie

True, and somehow they  all do enough trade to make a living.

You can still see snow on the hills.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* because it's been snowing all day here.... I even drove in it this morning 

You have your groceries delivered


----------



## debodun

False - not yet, anyway. It probably wouldn't matter for canned or frozen foods, but I still like to choose produce and meats myself.

You like science fiction in literature or other entertainment.


----------



## Sunny

Sure, if it's good.

You are using a computer right now (rather than a phone or ipad.)


----------



## Gemma

True

You file your Federal & State income taxes online.


----------



## StarSong

False

You have an accountant file your taxes


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

you are over 5 feet 8 '' tall *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...shrimpy 5'3"

You and your siblings were born in the same hospital.*


----------



## Gemma

False

Your parents divorced.


----------



## hollydolly

*False* ( although one of them had previously been divorced)

*You love to eat hot bread or rolls *


----------



## Gemma

*True!

You have made snow sculptures.*


----------



## Sunny

False, unless a snowman counts as a sculpture.

You like having at least one big snowstorm every winter.


----------



## debodun

False

You wrap potatoes in foil when baking.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I nuke baked potatoes

You have received compliments on your handwriting.*


----------



## StarSong

False, but my husband has gorgeous, extremely legible penmanship.  

You have a complicated signature.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

you or a partner still work for a living *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are retired, and enjoying it.


----------



## debodun

True

You prefer coffee black.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Almond milk plus a tsp of pre-mixed half stevia, half sugar.

You usually buy the a particular brand and flavor of toothpaste.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have been in a majority of the U.S. states.


----------



## debodun

False - just 12, and 3 or 4 of those were just passing through.

You can't wait for spring.


----------



## StarSong

False, I rather like So Cal winters

You love watching a raucous storm as long as you're inside, warm and dry.


----------



## debodun

False - I used to when I wasn't responsible for home maintenance. Now I worry if the power will go out and I won't have any TV or Internet and which part of the house will be damaged by strong wind and pounding rain.

You like the sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...and cicadas 

*you have a gate at your front drive or garden ?*


----------



## debodun

False - not legal here.

There is more than one traffic light in your community.


----------



## hollydolly

Not legal?...you can't gate off your front door or front drive ?

*False...

You've used washing up liquid to wash your hair 
*


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Not legal?...you can't gate off your front door or front drive ?


No fences or gates within 50 feet of a street inside village limits.


----------



## StarSong

If you mean dish soap, then yes.  Laundry soap? No.

You use less shampoo and more conditioner as you get older. 

p.s. It's legal to have gates at front doors and fenced off property (including front drive) where I live.


----------



## debodun

False - no conditioner.

You've consumed yogurt within the last 10 days.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You use a specialised cleaner for your specs...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You can remember LP records.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

When growing up your family had 78 speed records.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. jeez don't make me feel any older than I am... 

*You had an 8 track in your car as a youngster *


----------



## StarSong

(They were my parents' records @hollydolly!) 

I didn't have an 8 track player in my car, but several of my boyfriends did.  

You wish today's cars came with CD players as standard equipment.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> (They were my parents' records @hollydolly!)
> 
> I didn't have an 8 track player in my car, but several of my boyfriends did.
> 
> You wish today's cars came with CD players as standard equipment.


*Mine has ... not sure if my husbands' Maserati has or my dd's New  Rav4 hybrid has.. I must remember to ask...

You used to burn your own CD's to play in the car *


----------



## StarSong

LOL - True!  I surely did!  

You subscribe to satellite radio.


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer dogs to cats as a pet choice.


----------



## Gemma

False

You make pie crust from scratch.


----------



## StarSong

True

When baking, you almost always do so from scratch.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have a little specs case that carries 2 pairs or more... *


----------



## debodun

False

You like rhubarb pie.


----------



## Gemma

False

Pears are one of your favorite fruits.


----------



## StarSong

False.  They're good, but not among my favorites.  

Mushy pears or apples are soooo disappointing!


----------



## Sunny

True. And bananas, even worse.

You like movies about naval battles.  (My family just had a discussion about this. They all liked Master and Commander, our movie of the week. I could only stand about 1/2 hour of it.)


----------



## StarSong

I'm not crazy about most war pictures so I'll say false.  

You don't understand or like "everything" bagels.


----------



## debodun

I don't know what to say about that. 'Everythings' are better than nothing, but there are other varieties I prefer.

You have more than one computer to access the Internet.


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  Several computers and other devices.  

You haven't gotten rid of old computers because you're not sure how to do so safely (for the environment) and securely (for privacy protection).  

p.s. I'd rather take a pass on bagels that day rather than eat an "everything" bagel.


----------



## debodun

True - and several VCRs. I could take them to an electronics store, but they charge $25 an item.

There is a white sided (cladded) building in your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

There are cottages with thatched roofs in your vicinity *


----------



## StarSong

In Southern California?  Not hardly.  Bet they're sweet looking though!

There are a lot of red clay tiled roofs in your vicinity.


----------



## Gemma

False...not in my neck of the woods

As a child, you collected Fall leaves and pressed them between wax paper.


----------



## StarSong

True... sure did!

You learned a lot about local trees because of that project.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You have an eccentric neighbour *


----------



## Sunny

Probably, since my building has over 200 apartments.  Statistically, some of them would have to be "eccentric."  But nobody certifiable, as far as I know.

You have been the victim of a scam.


----------



## StarSong

Yes, who hasn't?  Not recently though - at least not that I'm aware of.  

Are you hyper vigilant about home and banking security?


----------



## hollydolly

*True I do my best....

You have  physically climbed a mountain ?*


----------



## Sunny

Not really "climbed," but have done plenty of hiking in mountains. Just a few miles, and stuck to the trails each time.

You've been using Netflix and other streaming services a lot lately, especially for revisiting oldies that you haven't thought about in years.


----------



## StarSong

True on Netflix, but I use my library's DVD collection for oldies.  Just picked up:
Rebecca
Moonstruck
Love With the Proper Stranger
A Letter to Three Wives
Foo Fighters Back and Forth (a concert video)

You're disappointed when DVDs don't have trailers of other movies.


----------



## Gemma

False...Don't watch anything on a DVD

You have something to paint or stain this summer.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...I have a mirror frame to paint... I could do it now in the barn but summer is a good reason to be in the garden 


*Are you cutting your own hair during this pandemic ?*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True (also pre-pandemic)

You like ice cubes in cold beverages.*


----------



## StarSong

Yes

You like to chew ice though are fearful of damaging your teeth.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..OMG nooooooooo brain freeze... 

*do you know the way to San Jose ?*


----------



## StarSong

True.  Been through San Jose many times, only stopped for fuel or food though. 

Did you leave your heart in San Francisco?


----------



## hollydolly

*Oh if only...... 


You like the place you live now better than any you've lived before ..*


----------



## StarSong

False.  I preferred living five blocks from the Pacific but those homes were out of financial reach when it came time to buy a house for our expanding family.  

You're comfortable with where you live now.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, as respects the town. Could handle a different apartment.

Your town is the county seat.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You believe in Alien life*


----------



## Rosemarie

True, definitely..including the Earth variety.

You did a secretarial course when you left school.


----------



## debodun

False

You've eaten just plain oyster crackers out of the package.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, too dry!

You believe that the love of money is the root of all evil.*


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You believe there are other deep roots of evil, such as the love of power over others (including imposing religious rules).


----------



## debodun

True

You still have a land line telephone.


----------



## StarSong

True

Your security system requires a landline


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have a security system other than this:


You get along well with your neighbors.


----------



## StarSong

Very true and very intentionally.  I've learned that just as all politics are local, all crises are local.  In an emergency, your neighbors will pull you through.  Or not.  

You make it your business to get along with your neighbors, no matter what.


----------



## Tish

False

You like to take a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You feel like you were born too soon or too late.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You maintain at least six varieties of herbal teas in your stash.


----------



## Gemma

False...don't drink the stuff

You like raw cauliflower in a salad.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

you have one room in your house that always feels colder than the others *


----------



## Gemma

False

You had a hula hoop when you were younger.


----------



## hollydolly

* False.*..I didn't have one of my own, but I loved to play with my friends' hoop... 

*You take vitamin supplements ever day*


----------



## Gemma

False...don't take any

You run your vacuum cleaner once per week.


----------



## Sunny

True, except that I don't really have to "run" it. It's a roomba, and all I have to do is push the button to turn it on, and usually I leave the house for an hour or two.

You have managed to connect with one of the vaccines.


----------



## debodun

False - but then I haven't been trying.

You type well on a keyboard.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, always been a slow and crappy typist.

You loved playing Clue as a child.*


----------



## debodun

False - I never played _Clue._

You always had a big birthday party when you were a child.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Not always. 

You found birthday parties thrown in your honor to be weird, exciting and embarrassing all at the same time.


----------



## Sunny

False. I loved them as a child, haven't had too many actual parties thrown for my adult birthdays. Usually we just go out for dinner.

You have been to a race track at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...  Go-karts.. race-cars, and Dog tracks

Same question*


----------



## debodun

True - Saratoga Racecourse is nearby. Groups from work used to get a party together and go up. I also once when I was dating in college. Never made a bet, though.

You like sour cream on a baked potato.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've always preferred baked potatoes dead plain except for a sprinkling of salt.  

You prefer a light amount of most food toppings.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have more than one TV in your home.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Three.  Family room, guest room, master bedroom.

Despite having more than one, you watch the same one 95% of the time.  (Family room TV for me.)


----------



## debodun

True - I have 4 CRT TVs, but only one connected to a workable cable line.

You like to watch old movies on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..occasionally, 

You have the latest model TV *


----------



## debodun

FALSE - hah. My newest TV is probably 30 years old.

You keep up with the latest electronics.


----------



## StarSong

Mostly true. Newer electronics aren't terribly expensive and many have terrific whiz-bang features once you figure them out.  

Younger folks in your life (your kids, nieces, nephews, grandkids, neighbors, etc.) help you sort out electronic features you find confusing.


----------



## Sunny

Of course, just like everybody else.  

You have taken part in Zoom sessions.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even know where to start with that.

You can read road maps easily.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*

( I don't have grandkids etc to teach me , I have to learn myself or get my hubs to help) 

*You have sat-nav in your car *


----------



## debodun

False - I hardly ever go anywhere where I'd need it.

Have you ever had anemia?


----------



## StarSong

False

You love mushrooms - for eating, not talking about the pesky ones that pop up on your lawn!


----------



## Tish

True

You like bird watching.


----------



## StarSong

False

You like people watching.


----------



## Sunny

True. At least I did when they didn't all have masks covering half their face.

You have at least one calendar hanging on the wall.


----------



## Gemma

True

You turn your heat down when going to bed at night.


----------



## hollydolly

* False..*.. I turn it off...

*Would you ever buy a used dressing gown or pyjamas from a charity shop *


----------



## Sunny

No.

You use a cane when walking in the snow.


----------



## Gemma

No

You enjoy playing the snow.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, not even as a kid!

You admire Coco Chanel.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False - not particularly...

You wear coco chanel perfume *


----------



## StarSong

False. I don't wear perfume. 

You use deodorant that's scented like baby powder.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, sometimes

You have crocheted/knitted baby booties.*


----------



## StarSong

False, no booties but dozens of baby blankets.  

One of the worst downsides of the pandemic has been isolation from friends with little babies.


----------



## Sunny

True, not to mention isolation from my new little great-granddaughter!  (Got the second dose of vaccine today, so next month I will finally get to meet her!)

You hang seasonal decorations on your front door.


----------



## Tish

@Sunny That is wonderful.  

False (Too many birds attack them)

You usually have a cup of Coffee/Tea/Cocoa every morning


----------



## Gemma

True...coffee

You usually have some type of snack before bedtime.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Truish, sometimes

You take coffee black.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You're an early riser *


----------



## StarSong

True

When your children were young you decorated your home for several holidays each year.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer water to soda


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You wash your car every week...*


----------



## Gemma

False...not in the winter

You have phoned a friend today.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..the other way around

*You've changed the colour of the background of this forum from default *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have clothing that needs to be donated or tossed out.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*.I donated loads before Christmas 

*Your first drink of the day is always a hot drink*


----------



## debodun

True

You've been on a any kind of boat in the last two years.


----------



## StarSong

False

When Covid is past us you are eager to go on a cruise.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I can't think of anything worse than a cruise..where holidays are concerend

*You've eaten or are going to eat fish today *


----------



## Sunny

False

You've had a car accident while driving, no matter when it was.


----------



## StarSong

True, but not in many, many years.  

You've been injured in an auto accident.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..I was a back seat passenger and pregnant ... got a dislocated shoulder 

*You wear earrings every day *


----------



## debodun

False - never wear them.

You own a pair of dress flats.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You use lip balm regularly.*


----------



## debodun

True - especially in winter. Then everything needs to be lubricated. I could sand wood with the bottom of my feet.

You have more than one houseplant.


----------



## Tish

True

You have ordered your groceries online


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..in fact some arrived today.. ( although I prefer to shop in person)


*You freeze grapes...*


----------



## Gemma

True...especially in the summer.  They are so good to munch on, on a hot day.

You have berry bushes on your property.


----------



## debodun

True - invasive wild blackberries. They are a pi$$er to try to eradicate, too. Wherever a stem touches the ground, it makes a new plant.

You prefer a flower garden to a vegetable garden.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like the songs by the Marsh family.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*I posted some on the Coronavirus thread...

*You play a musical instrument *


----------



## debodun

True - several.

You've been on a guided tour vacation.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. once was enough

*You eat more carbohydrates than protein *


----------



## debodun

True - I crave carbs.

You've had broccoli to eat in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You're following at least one series on a streaming channel.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You can speak Spanish *


----------



## debodun

False - I know a few words, but am far from fluent.

You feed wild birds.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.we spend a lot of money on bird food.. ( or to be precise o/h does)...

*You get night visiting animals to your garden *


----------



## Tish

True- Especially Kangaroos and possums

You like Owls


----------



## Gemma

True...especially the saw whet owls that visit during the night and croon

You will be happy when winter is over.


----------



## Sunny

True

You usually work on your laptop on the same desk or table.


----------



## Gemma

False...use it on my lap when sitting on the couch

You have a laptop and a table top PC?


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You watch TV at the same time as you're online *


----------



## Gemma

True...occasionally

You will receive a box of chocolates tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. unless I buy it myself..

*Your neighbours are generally older than you *


----------



## Sunny

False. We're pretty much all about the same age here.

You find that "thriller" movies scare you a lot less than they used to.


----------



## debodun

True - now I find them almost laughable.

You take vitamin dietary supplements.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

you have adhesive house numbers stuck  on your wheelie bin ( trash bin) *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You use plastic store bags for garbage.*


----------



## debodun

True - but they are running out. Stores here have banned plastic bags for nearly a year. I may actually have to buy small-sized trash bags soon.

You prefer veggie pizza toppings to ones that include meat(s).


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

( we haven't banned plastic bags here but it'll cost you up to £1 for one , depending which store you're in) 

*You regularly take items to the recycle/waste centre *


----------



## Sunny

True. But it's just a room down the hall, so I don't have to travel far.

You have a good ear for music.


----------



## Tish

True

You love to read.


----------



## hollydolly

*True


Your favourite fruit is Melon*


----------



## Gemma

False...Peaches

You change the sheets on your bed once per week.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You regularly eat take -away food *


----------



## debodun

False - haven't ordered take-out food in ages. Wouldn't now because of the pandemic. You don't know who prepared it, their physical state or under what conditions.

It is above freezing where you are (32F, 0C)


----------



## Sunny

Yes, it's 37.  But I just saw that Oklahoma is at 5 degrees, and expected to go down way below zero. Yikes.

When you drink wine, you prefer a stemmed glass.


----------



## hollydolly

*I don't drink wine...


Same question for someone else*


----------



## Tish

True

You don't mind a beer on a hot day.


----------



## Gemma

False...I dislike the smell & taste of beer

You have made beer bread.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...never, I hate beer..

You've made Parmesan & tomato bread *


----------



## Tish

True

You hate voting.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have a favourite outfit *


----------



## Sunny

False

You had a zoom meeting today.


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You much rather use Zoom over Skype


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have a fake background for when you're on zoom*


----------



## Gemma

False...don't Zoom

You cross country ski.


----------



## debodun

False - not much into strenuous sports.

You've seen outdoor Easter decorations already.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You're a fan of TV chefs..*


----------



## Sunny

False

You find shopping for groceries much more difficult wearing a mask.


----------



## debodun

False

You think COVID is on its way out?


----------



## Gemma

False

You are taking the advice of the CDC and double masking when out.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...


The first thing you'll do when lockdown is lifted is visit with family *


----------



## Tish

True

You walk the same path daily


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least one mask that is funny, or decorative.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Your watch is gold *


----------



## mike4lorie

False

You have a favorite mug every morning


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a favorite book that you would reread again.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...Loads, and I have re-read them often..

*Your favourite chocolate is peppermint *


----------



## Sunny

False

When you look out the window right now, what you see is.... winter!


----------



## Patch

True!

When you look at the thermostat in your home, you immediately think of your utility bill.


----------



## Sunny

False

The annoying scam robo calls to your home are finally dropping off


----------



## debodun

True - suddenly very quiet. So much do that when the phone rings, I am startled. Of course I have also signed up with my phone service provider to block suspect spam calls which may have somethig to do with it.

There is building construction within a 5 mile radius of your residence of which you're aware.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You eat from paper plates if it's only you eating *


----------



## Patch

True... most of the time.  Always paper plate for lunch.  Sandwich, chips, and apple do well on paper.  Depending on supper, may be paper or "real".  Breakfast is always cereal so a glass dish.

You are afraid to drive your car due to the number of "concerned" people that your warranty has expired.  :>)  (Between television ads and scam calls, sounds like I better start walking rather than driving!)


----------



## Tish

False

You like sheer or lace curtains.


----------



## Sunny

False

Some of your reading is done on an electronic device.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You prefer debit cards to Credit cards *


----------



## dobielvr

True

You sing in the shower?


----------



## mike4lorie

false

 You sing in the car like you are the lead singer in a band


----------



## hollydolly

*True... but more like the backing singer* 

*You like to shop alone *


----------



## debodun

True - I find that with going with someone, they are either finished first and want to leave before I'm ready, or visa versa.

Most cars you see on the public thoroughfare, there is a lone person in it.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You feel that people who live alone should only be allowed  to drive a small car *


----------



## Sunny

False! How would that ever be enforced?

You've had both vaccine shots. (Or jabs, if you're English.)


----------



## hollydolly

..or _injections_ if we're British.... 

*No....


You would be content  to wear a mask  inside pulic places despite having the vaccinations... *


----------



## Tish

True

Lately, you find yourself looking forward to junk mail


----------



## Gemma

False...about ready to put a trash can next to the mailbox where it can be thrown into immediately. lol

You open every piece of mail you receive.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

if you had the chance to go back and stay at a certain age, you would choose 35....*


----------



## debodun

False - 25 would be closer to my goal. 

You are generous spreading mayonnaise on sandwiches.


----------



## dobielvr

Yes

Real butter or fake butter?


----------



## Sunny

Real butter.

You think snow is beautiful to look at, for a while, anyway.


----------



## debodun

True -  the first snow is always exciting in a way. After that it's a pain.

You own an item of clothing with a plaid pattern.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You use a seamstress to make minor alterations/repairs to your clothing.*


----------



## debodun

False 

You've eaten pizza in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been thinking about painting your house


----------



## hollydolly

*True ... inside not outside...

You take a Vit D3 supplement every day *


----------



## Sunny

True. Will probably stop after I use up the bottle, as the only reason the doctor said to take it is that it seems to fight against Covid, and
I've had the vaccine.

You know how to knit.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...


You can crochet *


----------



## dobielvr

A little...

Desktop or laptop computer.


----------



## hollydolly

* True..... Desktop.*.. ( I have both but I prefer my MAC desktop)


*You sometimes get people parking across your drive *


----------



## Sunny

False. I live in a hi-rise and don't have a drive, I have a parking space in our indoor garage. (Very nice when it snows.)

You love buying gifts for babies.


----------



## Tish

True

You are a bit apprehensive about the Vaccine


----------



## Sunny

False (I've had it already)

You've stopped using print dictionaries to look up words.


----------



## debodun

False - if I need to look up something and my computer is off, I'm not going to wait 10 minutes for it to boot up just to look up one word. This is where print books come in handy.

You believe honey is good for the immune system.


----------



## StarSong

Sort of.  I think local honey might help people with allergies to local plants, and believe honey isn't as damaging to our bodies as sugar and corn syrup, but that's as far as I go with it.  

You prefer the taste of honey to other sweeteners.


----------



## dobielvr

No

Prince William or Prince Harry


----------



## StarSong

Prince Harry

Kate or Meghan?


----------



## hollydolly

*Catherine

 you know the names of the British Royal family ?*


----------



## StarSong

LOL - apparently I do not!  In my defense, she's almost exclusively referred to as "Kate" in the US. 
I'd go with mostly False on that question anyway because I only know the truly famous (and infamous) family members. 

Do you know the names of the family members of the last few US Presidents?


----------



## hollydolly

*Hands up, Absolutely not.... aside from their wives.. *

*Have you ever seen your president or head of state up close and personal *


----------



## debodun

False

You are considering purchasing a car.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I bought one almost exactly a year ago (2 year old RAV4 hybrid) and am still over the moon about it.  

If you purchased a car would fuel efficiency be a strong consideration?


----------



## debodun

True - among many other criteria.

You vacuum your residence at least once a week.


----------



## Tish

True

McDonald's or Burger king?


----------



## StarSong

True for McD's because I buy an order of fries from them every now and then.  False for BK.  Probably haven't been to one in 15 years or more.  

You keep tabs open with zoo or other animal feeds. (I have a penguin exhibit open plus another with a pair of nesting eagles guarding two eggs. One is squawking right now - she's obviously eager for her mate to return so she can stretch her wings and grab some lunch!)


----------



## Gemma

False

You have witnessed a hawk down prey.


----------



## Sunny

False

After the pandemic is over, you expect to continue doing most of your shopping online.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*...because most of our large stores ( aside from supermarkets)  have gone bankrupt....

*You often get spam phone calls..*


----------



## Gemma

False

You sit on the couch covered with a throw blanket while watching TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You dry clothes outside *


----------



## Sunny

False. Living in a hi-rise, where am I gonna hang the clothes?

You can remember the last time you got a friendly letter or social note, written on paper and sent through the mail.


----------



## debodun

True - it's been a while, though. Those tiny envelopes! Probably wouldn't be accepted nowadays.

You switched from landline phone service to mobile within the last 5 years.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Long before that, though I still have a business landline.  

You screen all calls and don't answer unfamiliar numbers.


----------



## debodun

True

You've eaten Hawaiian style pizza (with ham and pineapple topping).


----------



## Murrmurr

True.

Pizza is a dud without pineapples.


----------



## Sunny

False. If God wanted pizza to contain pineapples, He would have created it that way.
(Substitute pepperoni and I'll agree with you.)

For the Americans here:  You have submitted your tax return already.


----------



## StarSong

True in that we submitted everything to our accountant already

You've been executor of an estate


----------



## debodun

True - several. What a nightmare on one!

You kept a diary at one time.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...I keep a diary now, have done for many years....

You know how to change the tyre on your car..*


----------



## debodun

True - I _know_, but still would call for help.

You've gotten lost driving while on a vacation/holiday.


----------



## Sunny

Are you kidding?  I get lost when driving around the corner from my own house (and have!)

You are enjoying the weather today.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *- still got nowhere we can go due to the lockdown

*You have or have had a velvet jacket *


----------



## Tish

True

You own more than one wrap


----------



## Murrmurr

True (if you mean sandwich wraps)

You own more than 2 dozen pairs of socks. And they all match.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You love the smell of roses*


----------



## Sunny

True

Your cell phone is your most frequently used device.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even have one.

Your parents made you go to Sunday school when you were a kid.


----------



## StarSong

True

You've gotten your hair cut recently (Yay - this morning for me!!!)


----------



## hollydolly

*No*...last time was well before Christmas..salons are all still closed here 

*You drink more than 2 hours before bed *


----------



## Sunny

True. Unless by "drink" you mean cocoa or herbal tea, milk or juice. Those, I will drink just before going to bed, even in the middle of the night.

Your next trip will be to visit someone.


----------



## StarSong

Probably False.  Expect to go on an RV trip fairly soon, but will see how things spin out.  

After brushing your teeth in the evening you don't eat or drink anything further (except water or unsugared tea).


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You're fed up with your surroundings now *


----------



## Tish

False 

You have weather warnings in your area.


----------



## Murrmurr

False

You've been mugged.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.( touch wood)

*You have a bus station close to where you live *


----------



## debodun

False - no buses run here. 

You've visited a famous landmark within the last 5 years.


----------



## StarSong

True

You've been to the Grand Canyon


----------



## debodun

False - but I've always wanted to go there.

You prefer broiled fish to fried.


----------



## Glowworm

False

You like spinach


----------



## StarSong

True

You prefer your vegetables raw or cooked very lightly.


----------



## debodun

True for the most part.

You've gambled at a casino.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, once. When I was visiting Vegas, I lost one dollar in a slot machine. I just wanted to see what it was like. 

You prefer reading fiction to non-fiction.


----------



## Glowworm

False

You exercise daily


----------



## StarSong

True

You do the same exercise every day.


----------



## debodun

True - 40 upper body bobs, 30 toe touches, 60 side-to-side twists and walking up and down 13 steps 5 times and doing all these twice a day.

You've had some part of your body surgically removed.


----------



## Tish

False

You have tattoos.


----------



## debodun

False - I wouldn't get a tat even if someone offered to pay for it. No piercings, either - even for earrings.

You think wearing torn jeans is fashionable.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...they're fashionable here.. but I wouldn't wear them *

*pre-covid, did you go to exercise dance classes*


----------



## Glowworm

False -  guess why

You smoke a pipe


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I don't smoke, 


*You've been to a park lately...*


----------



## Sunny

False. It's been too cold.

You expect to go to more places this spring than you did a year ago.


----------



## hollydolly

*True,* I hope so...

*You Volunteer your time in some occupation *


----------



## debodun

True - at least until the COVID virus changed the meals-on-wheels program. No idea when regular volunteer deliveries will resume.

You've been in-store clothes shopping in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Sunny

False

You still donate clothing, etc. to organizations like Goodwill.


----------



## dobielvr

yes, or i give them to girls i know.

Peach cobbler or Apple crisp


----------



## hollydolly

All our Charity shops are still closed, so we can't donate...

*Neither..( apple or peach...)*


*You use the most basic moisturiser you can find,  on your face *


----------



## Tish

False

You have a set routine.


----------



## Gemma

False

You enjoy being retired and doing things at your leisure.


----------



## Glowworm

True

You prefer white wine to red


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I don't drink alcohol

*You retired from work early *


----------



## Glowworm

True

You like your steaks rare


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You eat low carb...*


----------



## Sunny

True, though not by formal design.

Your opinions about news events are pretty consistent.


----------



## debodun

True - I seldom have an opinion. Things that are going to occur will.

You like black licorice (liquorice).


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You collect hat pins or coins.*


----------



## Glowworm

False

You go to church every Sunday


----------



## dobielvr

No

Romance or comedies


----------



## Tish

True on both

You always keep your appointments, weather, and health willing.


----------



## Glowworm

True

You always eat breakfast


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You like to wear slippers all day long.


----------



## Glowworm

False.  

You prefer rice to pasta


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You're going out somewhere today *


----------



## Sunny

False. No plans, and it's predicted to rain all day.

You have more apps on your phone than you ever really use.


----------



## Glowworm

Oh so true

You've already planned your next holiday abroad


----------



## StarSong

False, Next big trip will be within the US (though 3,000 miles away) 

You have plans for weekend getaways this spring that you hope will come to fruition.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been vaccinated against Covid.


----------



## debodun

False

You like polka music.


----------



## StarSong

Generally false - only care for John Candy and the Kenosha Kickers!  Please tell me you get the reference.  

Vaccine appointments are becoming easier to get in your area.


----------



## Sunny

True. After all the driving I had to do, now they have it at our medical office building, practically across the street from me.  If I had known, I would have waited.

You sometimes buy items from a catelogue you get in the mail. (I just did, from Coldwater Creek!)


----------



## debodun

False - I don't get any mail order catalogs and I wouldn't order if I did.

You've had a cat or dog that lived to be over 15 years old.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Have a dog now who's roughly 15.  

You've had your heart broken by the passing of a dog or cat.


----------



## hollydolly

*Oh so true... 

You can play piano *


----------



## debodun

False - I know where the notes are, but am totally inept and playing. I can play other instruments, though.

You're happy to see February gone.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I quite like little February.  

You'd rather be too cold than too hot.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

Do you eat breakfast cereals at night *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I rarely eat breakfast cereal anymore, but when I do it's at night, out of hand like a snack.  Dry, no milk. 

You rarely buy granola bars because they're too much like candy bars.


----------



## Glowworm

True

You've been skydiving


----------



## debodun

False - that would be a sight!

You prefer to read paper books as opposed to electronic.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..although I do have a kindle and use it occasionally...


You and your neighbours are getting your garden and house prettied now spring is here..*


----------



## Glowworm

False - we have to wait a while yet, we're about a month behind you.

You grow your own vegetables


----------



## debodun

False - I do all my gardening in the grocery store's produce department.

You've gone apple picking at least once.


----------



## hollydolly

*We 'scrumped' for apples a lot when we were kids... and of course I had my own apple trees.. no longer now, they're just a PITA. to keep..

No I don't grow my own veggies *

*One of your neighbours' dogs barking, wakes you *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Although most people in our neighborhood have dogs, due to serious coyote danger all are kept indoors, so barking isn't an issue.

Coyotes aren't nearly as dumb as Roadrunner cartoons suggest. They're skillful pack hunters that easily vault 8 foot (and taller) block walls. Wile E. Coyote is well named. While on the subject, roadrunners are cute, fast and even the tallest are less than a foot high. Sorry to add that coyotes prey on them quite successfully. 

Back to the game. 
When various berries are in season you buy them in quantity and freeze for later use.


----------



## Glowworm

False

You love opera


----------



## debodun

False

You've had to look up the meaning of a word within the last month.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I look up new words nearly every day because I mostly read non-fiction.  

You love the ease of ebook look-ups. ( Click on the word, then click "Dictionary", and voila!)


----------



## Tish

True

You are looking forward to Spring


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to have music playing while working in the kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 
  ..however do you have music paying while in the shower or bathroom *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Fruit smoothies are part of your food regimen.*


----------



## Gemma

False

Fresh fruit is part of your daily diet.


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( only bananas)

You suffer from oily skin.....*


----------



## StarSong

False, but I did in my younger years.

Your body has finally figured out an appropriate amount of oil to secrete... not too dry, not too oily. 
Like Baby Bear's porridge, it's finally just right!


----------



## Sunny

Well, at least I'm not secreting porridge.... and I have no idea if the amount of oil oozing out of me is the correct amount. How would you know?

You take your car in for standard servicing according to the calendar.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

Your sister/s look like you*


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Well, at least I'm not secreting porridge.... and I have no idea if the amount of oil oozing out of me is the correct amount. *How would you know?*


Because I don't have oily skin any more, but neither do I need to slather on moisturizer - not even on my hands.  

True. Two of my sisters resemble me somewhat, one not at all. 

You've known families where all the kids look astonishingly alike.


----------



## Tish

True ( Mine)

Music changes your mood


----------



## StarSong

Very true

The weather can change your mood.


----------



## Tish

True

You have the radio playing in the background in the mornings.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I only play the radio in the car

*You have a neighbour who has a lot of cars on their driveway *


----------



## StarSong

False, we all have two car garages and two car driveways.  Usually the cars are in the driveway and the garages are used for storage.  

You're grateful that nobody in your neighborhood has junker cars in their driveways or even worse, on their lawns (gasp).


----------



## Gemma

False...my neighbors are far and few between, so what they do on their own property is not my concern.

You've mastered the art of people watching.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You take meds every day *


----------



## debodun

True

You prefer charcoal to propane grills.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'm sooo over charcoal and the dreadful taste/smell of lighter fluid.  

You prefer to cook inside rather than grill.


----------



## debodun

True - haven't had anything grilled in probably close to 20 years. Grilled meat is very bad for you anyway.
https://www.curetoday.com/view/avoid-carcinogens-not-the-grill-this-summer

You've driven over 60 miles in the last 7 days.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

One room in your house has mostly white furniture *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are looking forward to listening to Irish music this month.


----------



## dobielvr

Um......false

You have nicknames for your children


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have paper thin nails...*


----------



## dobielvr

False

You like a nice cold beer on a hot summer day


----------



## debodun

False - while it might be very refreshing, I do not consume alcoholic beverages. Iced tea or lemonade would be more to my liking.

You do your own yard maintenance.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...certainly do...

You will take a holiday (vacation)... as soon as the lockdown is lifted...*


----------



## StarSong

True, assuming most places will be open for business.  No sense traveling if you can't get into a restaurant.  

You won't vacation until you've been fully vaccinated.


----------



## Tish

True

You don't snack between meals.


----------



## StarSong

False.  So very, very false.  

As you're writing about snacking, you're (ahem) snacking.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...but only by about an hour lol

I've had my call to be vaccinated, have you ?*


----------



## Gemma

False...already had my first vaccination and am scheduled for the second one on the 26th.

You eat dinner between 5-7 PM.


----------



## dobielvr

True

You fall asleep while watching TV


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.if I watch more than an hour..

*You've had snail mail today *


----------



## Sunny

Too early to know. We get our mail late in the afternoon.

You watch some of the streaming TV series more than once.


----------



## debodun

False - I'm not sure I can do streaming.

You prefer meat topping on pizza in lieu of vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You've eaten cheese today *


----------



## Tish

False

You have been for a walk today.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have under cabinet lighting in your kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have remote control lighting*


----------



## debodun

False

The first drink of your day is usually coffee.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have bought something online which hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..although I did get something today..

*You send your o/h to get groceries rather than go yourself sometimes
*


----------



## StarSong

Only if I'm too busy to go.  

Your o/h likes shopping more than you do.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..you know not what you say..  . *NO.*..he dislikes it even more than me

*You get hiccups a lot *


----------



## StarSong

Nope.  

On the other hand, I'm a sneezer.  Do you sneeze several times most days?


----------



## Tish

False

You have allergies?


----------



## Sunny

True. Spring pollen, mostly.

You love omelets for breakfast or brunch.


----------



## Tish

True

You day dream


----------



## StarSong

True.  

Most nights you have dreams that you recall snippets of.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.every night, and I can usually remember it in it's almost entirety for at least 1/2 hour after I wake 

*You've been working in the garden today *


----------



## StarSong

False

You are noticing more air traffic overhead than during the past year,


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..not yet ( aside from the air ambulance whose route is over our house..)...

*You like to watch one off Dramas on TV *


----------



## Tish

True

You have a furbaby by your feet.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..but I will have at the weekend when my grandfurkids will be here..

*At some time in your life you've had to 'overcome the odds'*


----------



## StarSong

False - I think.  Not exactly sure where you're going with that though.  

You've had a relatively easy, smooth, happy adulthood.


----------



## Sunny

True, for the most part.

You occasionally experiment with recipes or foods that are totally new to you.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have a fear of spiders *


----------



## StarSong

False

Small rodents skeeve you out more than spiders and insects.


----------



## Sunny

True

You love it when winter finally turns into spring.


----------



## StarSong

True-ish because the line is blurry here.  However, I do like the lighter spring green leaves and lawns.  Also, my calla lilies bloom and Trader Joe's sells pretty tulips.  
Right now my winter roses are gorgeous though! 

You are already seeing blossoms in your area.


----------



## Tish

False ( we are heading into Autumn)

It is warming up your way.


----------



## Gemma

True...64ºF today

You are seeing different species of birds returning to your area.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> True-ish because the line is blurry here.  However, I do like the lighter spring green leaves and lawns.  Also, my calla lilies bloom and Trader Joe's sells pretty tulips.
> Right now my winter roses are gorgeous though!
> 
> You are already seeing blossoms in your area.


these are my pots...taken a few days ago...







 and also these are the daffs growing... since last week..


----------



## hollydolly

Gemma said:


> True...64ºF today
> 
> You are seeing different species of birds returning to your area.


*False...

You're seeing less Bees...*


----------



## Gemma

True

You wear makeup when at home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You're asthmatic*


----------



## Sunny

False

You're planning to eat out, in an honest-to-goodness restaurant, within the next few days. (I'm meeting friends for dinner tonight, hallelujah!)


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> False
> 
> You're planning to eat out, in an honest-to-goodness restaurant, within the next few days. (I'm meeting friends for dinner tonight, hallelujah!)


*False, we're still in full lockdown aside from schools... 

(Enjoy Sunny)...

You prefer mousse to Yoghurt... *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Who wouldn't?  Besides our arteries, I mean...

Although you like customized music mixes, you sometimes miss the days of playing entire albums start to finish.


----------



## Sunny

False

(For the ladies):  You could still walk in heels if you wanted to.


----------



## Tish

True

You wear a watch


----------



## StarSong

Rarely, but when the pandemic is over and I get out more, I'll start up again.

You love jewelry and sparkly things.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, but don't wear much of it.

You resemble your dad more than your mum.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..( thank the lord)


You own a pair of ice skates *


----------



## Gemma

True...I love ice skating

You have tried snowboarding.


----------



## Murrmurr

True

You've cleaned horse stables.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*







*You've ridden a horse...*


----------



## StarSong

True

You've owned a horse or two.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your first pet were goldfish.*


----------



## Murrmurr

False

Your first pet was a turtle.


----------



## Gemma

False

Your first pet was a hamster.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your first pet was a dog.


----------



## Ruthanne

False-cat

You prefer to take baths over showers.


----------



## Tish

False

You miss your loved ones, even the annoying ones.


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> False
> 
> You miss your loved ones, even the annoying ones.


False.  I don't miss the annoying ones.  Fortunately, I have very few of those.  

After retiring you've tried to avoid salons, grocery stores and the like on Saturdays as a courtesy to the workaday crowd.


----------



## Sunny

True. Plus it's usually less crowded during the week, when they are all at work.

You have a trip planned in the near future.


----------



## Tish

True

You love the sound of rain.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like thunderstorms.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You've been up close to a Tornado*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have vinyl records


----------



## hollydolly

*true*...stupidly I threw out all my vinyl albums when CD's became a thing, but I did hold onto my 45's...

*You have a record player you can play vinyl on...*


----------



## Sunny

True. It's a very good turntable hooked up to my stereo. It's all very old technology, but everything still works.  I hardly ever play the vinyl records; in fact, I don't even play my CD's that often any more. I've gotten lazy, and just say, "Alexa, play the Beatles singing The Fool on the Hill."
Or, "Alexa, play something by the Beatles" for a random assortment of songs. And if I get tired of a particular song, I can always say, "Alexa, stop."

You have used Uber to get around.


----------



## StarSong

True, but only for airport runs and when out of town.

You think Uber was a great concept when it was a side hustle for most drivers, but expect it will soon disappear or cost roughly the same as taxis.


----------



## debodun

True - I know a guy that did Uber for a while and gave it up. Said it was too much hassle.

You had a "Sweet Sixteen" birthday party.


----------



## StarSong

True, but nothing as elaborate as Sweet Sixteen parties are these days.  

Speaking of elaborate parties for teenagers - you've been to a quinceanera or Bar/Bat Mitzvah.


----------



## debodun

True - when I worked in the toxicology lab, I was invited to and attended my boss's son's Bar Mitzvah and his daughter's Bat Mitzvah. I remember the receptions afterwards were elaborate, but then he was a Ph.D.

You've had groceries delivered to your residence within the last 4 weeks.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Never had groceries delivered to my home.

You've arranged to have groceries delivered to someone else's home.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, only mine

You like fruit with cottage cheese.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..I don't like Cottage cheese


You like scones with cream and jam *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, clotted creme and berry jam

You have opera glasses amongst your possessions.*


----------



## Tish

True

You make your own Scones


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, once or twice...came out awful

Does verbena calm your nerves?*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..never tried it...

*You take vitamin capsules  every day *


----------



## Sunny

Only Vitamin B12 and D3.

You know which one you believe in the Allen - Farrow brouhaha?


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You know which one you believe in the Mags and Haz  debacle *


----------



## StarSong

False

You live on the same continent as your favorite city in the world.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

If you had the opportunity you would move to another country *


----------



## Tish

No (Just Holiday there)

You have gone skinny-dipping


----------



## Gemma

True

You have mooned someone.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Your purse or wallet is Red... *


----------



## debodun

True - wallet.

You own more than three handbags.


----------



## Sunny

True

If you are a coffee drinker, you can tell the difference in taste between regular and decaf.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I drink both everyday and can't tell much difference.  I'm not a coffee connoisseur though.

Speaking of which: 
To at least some degree you consider yourself a tea or coffee connoisseur.


----------



## debodun

True - for tea.

You've bought cookies in a store in the last 3 months.


----------



## StarSong

False, but I did buy some Girl Scout cookies from my grandniece. 

You generally bake or make sweets rather than buying them.


----------



## debodun

False

You have  more than 5 power tools in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True....

You have a barn as well as sheds...*


----------



## SetWave

False. But, the neighbors do.

You live in the boonies.


----------



## debodun

True - it would seem like it to to a person from a large metropolitan area.

Your favorite color is red.


----------



## SetWave

False

Red cars get more speeding tickets


----------



## Tish

True

Spring is coming in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SetWave

True. Officially the vernal equinox will be this Saturday at 0237hr.

Winter refuses to leave.


----------



## Ruthanne

True

The moon is made of cheese...


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely. Probably Swiss, as those dark spots look like holes.

The water swirls around going down a drain in the opposite direction, south of the equator.


----------



## StarSong

I've heard that's true, but never thought to pay attention while south of the equator.  

You've vacationed quite near the equator and found it wasn't as hot as you imagined during your childhood.


----------



## hollydolly

*true


You have more than 2 Credit Cards *


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You like cats.


----------



## SetWave

True

The sun isn't yellow, it's chicken


----------



## Tish

True

You love to take photos.


----------



## Murrmurr

False

You have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like cherries.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

you'd be happy to take part in paid  medical trials*


----------



## Sunny

False

You prefer to read paper books rather than e-books such as kindle?


----------



## debodun

True - I'm not tech savvy enough for e-books.

You did something to observe St. Patrick's Day this year.


----------



## StarSong

True - wore a green shirt.  

You don't particularly like the food Americans typically associate with (and serve on) St. Patrick's Day, i.e., corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## debodun

False - I like corned beef.

There is a convenience store within walking distance of your residence.


----------



## StarSong

True, but I never go there.  Probably haven't been inside it in 15 years.  

You are loyal to several different grocers. One for produce, one for staple items, one for bulk (Costco) and others for specialty items.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer organic foods


----------



## SetWave

True.

It's difficult to tell what's truly organic.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I don't buy organic.

You like Western films.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You are a John Wayne fan.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You refer older movies pre 2000...to more modern..*


----------



## Sunny

False, except for the really great ones that are true classics. Many of the old ones are corny and dated. (Though I recently enjoyed several of those non-corny classics:  All the President's Men, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, and Lilies of the Field.)

You are usually horrified by the Page 1 news.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'm not as horrified as I was.   

You don't watch news videos or tv news, but prefer to reduce the imagery thrown at you by reading it via online newspaper subscriptions.


----------



## SetWave

False. I do both.

You believe in a free press.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You support free, investigative press with paid subscriptions.


----------



## Tish

False

You use at least 3 social media platforms.


----------



## Sunny

False

You play at least one game on the computer, either against the computer or against other people.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Spider Solitaire.

You learned to play Hearts on a computer.


----------



## Gemma

False.  In person in the 70's at a hunting camp.

You like your name and wouldn't change it if you could.


----------



## hollydolly

*False *..I would change it in a heartbeat, I've always hated it...

*You have visited every major tourist attraction in your nearest city*


----------



## StarSong

True.  Every one that interests me, at least.  

You are more inclined to visit interesting sites than museums while traveling.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.( although a transport museum will draw me in every time)

*You transfer dry goods like pasta and flour into jars when you get back from the store*


----------



## Gemma

True...but use Lock n Lock containers instead of jars.  

You shop once per week.


----------



## SetWave

True. 0600 every Tuesday.


You would rather shop online.


----------



## Tish

True

You suffer from pain.


----------



## StarSong

False

You are a total wimp when it comes to physical pain or discomfort.


----------



## Tish

False

You are scared of spiders.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...although I wouldn't fancy seeing a tarantula in my bath...

*You live in an apartment *


----------



## Sunny

True. Well, it's a condo, but it's an apartment also.

There is at least one fireplace in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have your TV on the wall *


----------



## debodun

False

You like the taste of herbs in your food.


----------



## StarSong

True

You like cilantro (aka coriander).


----------



## debodun

True - better than parsley. Goes great in tabouli salad. 

You can't eat spicy foods anymore.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I still enjoy spicy foods.  

You're going to a small family Easter gathering - everyone will be masked, distanced and most will have been fully vaccinated by then.


----------



## Sunny

False. But we're having a small family gathering this weekend. The purpose is to meet my adorable new great-granddaughter. She lives in Illinois, so we're meeting at my daughter's home near Pittsburgh, which is sort of a midpoint. Four generations!

You are currently reading a good book.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer a warm breakfast to a cold one.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..

You often get home and find  the security tag is still on the clothing you just bought *


----------



## debodun

False - in between books right now. Awaiting delivery of a book to the local library.

You plan on going shopping for clothing within the next month.


----------



## StarSong

False

You could use a new pair of sneakers.


----------



## debodun

True

You're planning something special for Easter (if you observe it).


----------



## StarSong

True.  Not nearly what we did before 2020, but lots better than last year when we did nothing at all.

You've had a pet that needed to wear diapers. (My sweet little guy is becoming incontinent. )


----------



## Tish

False

You read before bed.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

I'll ask the question again about security tags on clothing !!*


----------



## Gemma

False...to security tags

You wear the same size clothing that you wore a year ago.


----------



## debodun

True - but lately I have to put a safety pin in the waist of my jeans.

You know people that still will not leave their residences because of COVID.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* my ex F-I-L...he's in his 90's  and almost blind so it's best for him to stay home 

*You often buy items then have trouble finding parts for them later *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like variations in the weather.


----------



## debodun

True - as long as they are not too severe.

You own more than one pair of jeans.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*.. too many

*You prefer to wear silver rather than gold *


----------



## StarSong

False, though I do like white gold.  

You prefer the color of tanzanite to sapphires.


----------



## Tish

True

In summer you prefer to wear a skirt to shorts


----------



## Ruthanne

True.  I wear shorts but never skirts anymore.

You like to take hikes in the woods.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..very true*, we're surrounded by woodland here. 

*You keep a diary or journal*


----------



## Ruthanne

True even if it's mostly a food journal.

You have ice skated before.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have skated at a roller disco *


----------



## Ruthanne

False 

You have gone to Australia before.


----------



## Glowworm

True - hope to go again sometime

You have been to Sweden


----------



## debodun

False - the only "foreign" country I've been to was Canada, and this far north in New York State, that's hardly considered another country.

You've been to Niagara Falls.


----------



## Gemma

True

You are looking forward to summer.


----------



## debodun

False - I am not a person that enjoys really hot weather like we get here in July and August. I can take cold better than heat.

You keep your summer clothes in a separate closet from your winter clothes.


----------



## Glowworm

False, my roll in closet is big enough for summer and winter clothes

You love watching thunderstorms


----------



## Sunny

True

You've discovered that you can learn how to make any adjustments to your cell phone by googling the subject.


----------



## Glowworm

What's Google?


----------



## StarSong

False.  I don't use Google.  My search engine is duckduckgo because it doesn't collect or store personal information.  Speaking of which: 

When the pandemic is over you expect to return to mostly cash transaction in various stores.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.

You nap most days if you stay at home *


----------



## debodun

False - I sleep so well at night, I don't feel the need to nap during the day.

You feel the quality of most TV shows has declined sharply in the last 5 years,


----------



## Glowworm

True 

Even if you think the TV shows are rubbish you continue watching anyway


----------



## SetWave

True, unfortunately. Zoning out for some mindless relaxation.

You often want to just "unplug" from all media.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm picky about which media I follow, and I would miss it if I were unplugged for too long.

Your next car will probably be smaller than the one you currently own.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'm happy with the size of my small SUV vehicle will likely stay with it. 

You find the technology in new cars to be very distracting.


----------



## Tish

False

You have an air fryer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You always match your sheets to the colour of your duvet cover....*


----------



## SetWave

False. I have no duvet and enjoy mixing up an assortment of solid colored bedding.

You make your bed every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You love Opera... *


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You enjoy brushing a dog


----------



## StarSong

Only if the dog also enjoys it.  

You don't mind bathing a dog.


----------



## debodun

False - I have a hard time bathing myself!  

You're planning on having a garden this summer.


----------



## hollydolly

*Having a garden ?.. not sure what that means..we have a garden all year round !!

You have to take antacids regularly *


----------



## StarSong

False

You rarely get headaches.


----------



## Glowworm

False

You love watching political debates on TV


----------



## StarSong

False - I think they're mostly posturing for the cameras and almost never say anything that they haven't said before.  

Political debates have rarely changed your mind about an issue or a candidate.


----------



## Glowworm

True

you have a load of pets


----------



## debodun

False - not anymore.

There is wallpaper in your residence.


----------



## StarSong

False - we removed it when we moved in 35 years ago.  

You mostly sit at a desk when using a computer.


----------



## debodun

False  - not a desk in the true sense of the word - I'd call it more of a utility table. A lot like this one:


You like lemon meringue pie.


----------



## StarSong

False - I'm meh on meringue.  I scrape it to the side and eat the lemon curd and crust.

You cut up some of your old towels to use as rags.


----------



## SetWave

True

You use too many paper towels


----------



## debodun

False - I probably don't use enough.

You have more than 2 pets.


----------



## StarSong

False - only one, but he's a sweetie! 

As you get older you find you prefer desserts that are less sweet.


----------



## debodun

True - for most things, but when I think of chocolate cream pie..MMMMMMM!!!

Your refrigerator is more than half full.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish, about 1/2

You understand how to perform CPR.*


----------



## Tish

True

You can't believe the price of Lightbulbs.


----------



## SetWave

True. Especially LED which are the best.

You turn the lights off when leaving a room.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. unless it's the bathroom or toilet...

You use paper plates a lot  *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Rarely use them.  

You prefer cloth napkins to paper.


----------



## SetWave

True

There's light at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## hollydolly

*No idea.. I hope so...

You've stood at the end of a rainbow *


----------



## StarSong

True.  It's where I wrestled that pot of gold from a cranky leprechaun.  

You always marvel at hailstorms.


----------



## SetWave

True . . . as long as I'm under cover.

You enjoy walking in the rain


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

The wind is the weather you hate most *


----------



## debodun

False - freezing rain is my nemesis.

You need glasses to read.


----------



## Ruthanne

So true!

You drive below the speed limit.


----------



## StarSong

Depends on where I'm driving.  Streets, yes.  Freeways, no.  I'd cause an accident if I drove the speed limit of 65.  Even when I'm going 70 mph a lot of people pass me like I'm standing still.  

You enjoy watching women's college softball games.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False!

Your middle name is of Spanish origin.*


----------



## SetWave

False. English family name actually.

There is no time but NOW.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

There is a well known  song which has your first name in the title *


----------



## SetWave

True

You have a unique nickname


----------



## Tish

True

You are thinking of redecorating.


----------



## debodun

True - with 10 sticks of dynamite.

It's raining today where you are.


----------



## SetWave

False

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plane.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.believe me lol


*You've visited Italy *


----------



## StarSong

True

Your area is experiencing gorgeous sunny weather today.


----------



## debodun

False - it's a miserable, rainy cool day here.

You like asparagus.


----------



## Tish

True

You adore baby animals.


----------



## hollydolly

*Depends on what animal it is... not rats...

you get fed up hearing noisy deliveries being made to your neighbours late into the night *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, we don't have late-night deliveries over here.

You use lip gloss.*


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You paint your fingernails.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...
 A noisy tractor has just driven past your house*...


----------



## Sunny

False

Your family has an exciting wedding coming up.


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer a shower to a tub bath.


----------



## StarSong

True

You put markings on your hot & cold shower controls so you don't have to fiddle with them every day.


----------



## Gemma

False

You will dye Easter eggs this year.


----------



## Tish

False

You will eat chocolate this Easter


----------



## Sunny

I'm sure I will. I eat chocolate every day.

You rely on your children and/or grandkids for help making your cell phone work better.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You're going to take a drive out in the country or to the beach soon *


----------



## SetWave

False. I live at the beach in the country so I'm already there. 

You relax and go with the flow when driving


----------



## Sunny

Well, I keep moving along with the rest of the traffic, but not so sure about the "relax" part. 

Your dental floss is mint flavored.


----------



## debodun

False

You would stop at a garage sale if you happen to see one.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I have more than enough stuff already.  

You've had more than one yard sale. (I was one and done on that experience!)


----------



## Sunny

True, probably 2-3 of them.

You would not own a gun under any circumstances.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I personally wouldn't, but am not the only person living in this household.

On sticky issues (like above) you and your partner worked to find compromises that both parties can live with.


----------



## Tish

True when he was alive.

You hate political subjects.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...Not keen I must admit.. but not hate... 

You're watching the Chauvin trial on TV*


----------



## debodun

False

Your navel is an "innie".


----------



## StarSong

True. 

You've discovered that people watching isn't nearly as interesting when half of people's faces are hidden by masks.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. but I still am fascinated by the conversations that I overhear sometimes

*Your favourite sport is currently on lockdown *


----------



## Tish

False. The NRL is going well.

You miss going to sport events


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. I never go to live events, but I do miss watching the crowds on TV cheering the teams on because no-one is allowed to be at the stadiums ..here anyway...

*You have the same foods on the same day every week *


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You like to read nonfiction books.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Both fiction and non fiction.  I'm usually in the midst of at least one of each. 

You read for at least an hour nearly every day.


----------



## Tish

True

You hate junk mail


----------



## Ruthanne

True

You have a garden.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You read your kindle every night *


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You like orange marmalade.


----------



## StarSong

True

You've made jams or jellies.


----------



## debodun

False - my recipe for jam is "Get in the car. Drive to the store. Buy a jar."

You are going to church on Easter.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( the Uk is generally not a church going nation unlike the USA) 

*You've coloured your hair recently *


----------



## StarSong

True Had some no-lift blonding added about 6 weeks ago.

Your hair color or style is entirely different from a year ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

False--it's mostly the same.

You like to ride horses.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like to walk downtown and window shop.


----------



## Ruthanne

True but it's something I haven't done in a very long time.

You like to bake cakes.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You prefer baking to cooking.


----------



## Ruthanne

True--I bake practically everything I make--seems to be easier for me.

You enjoy a milkshake at times.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.but I don't like them thick

*You kep in touch with your 1st and second cousins *


----------



## Ruthanne

False...I wouldn't even know who the first and second are  

You enjoy watering your garden.


----------



## Tish

True

You have all your Easter shopping done.


----------



## Ruthanne

False...what Easter shopping?  

You like soda pop.


----------



## Gemma

True, occasionally.

You have reading glasses.


----------



## Ruthanne

True sort of--they are for reading and everything else--seeing!

You have ridden a bike in the past 5 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. not since my daughter was little..

*You prefer smaller cars ...*


----------



## StarSong

True, when it comes to what I drive. 

When driving a small vehicle amidst large trucks and giant SUVs, you sometimes feel like you might be squished like a bug.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. although my car isn't really  all that tiny...

*You've driven in a different country than your own *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Canada and Mexico.  Both are right hand traffic countries, like the US.    

You've driven in countries where the traffic flows on a different side of the street than what you're accustomed to.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False-ish, been a passenger in the UK, not a driver.

Cadbury creme eggs are too sweet for your liking.*


----------



## debodun

True - they are now. When I was younger I liked them, though. Now they come in different varieties.

You like yogurt,


----------



## Pink Biz

*False-ish, only Yoplait Whips (dessert) and authentic "Greek" (with savory).

Your shoe size has gotten wider as you've aged.*


----------



## StarSong

False.  My feet got bigger during pregnancies and didn't completely revert back to their earlier size.  They haven't grown since then though.  

Your ribcage circumference permanently expanded after pregnancy (or age), which you realized by your bra size.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, might as well blame it on my rib cage.  

You eat more chocolate than usual this time of year.


----------



## debodun

Tough call there - Christmas is running pretty evenly in that respect.

Same question.


----------



## StarSong

More than usual, yes, though I spread my consumption out over time by freezing the candy pulled from my Easter basket (my daughter makes them up for everyone).  I do the same with Christmas candy.  

Same question!


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, my chocolate cravings are way down lately...I'm quite alarmed! 

Your first born child has green eyes.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Brown eyes are predominate in your family...*


----------



## StarSong

True, though I wound up with green eyes.  

As you get older your irises get lighter.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy toast


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..I had toast today with scrambled egg & cheese... 

*You prefer your eggs boiled *


----------



## Sunny

False. I prefer scrambled or fried, but I like hard boiled eggs also.

You like the music of the early days of rock & roll.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I like rock & roll from the late 50s through today.  

You like some rap songs, but mostly it's not your preferred genre.


----------



## SetWave

True

Space aliens are out there.


----------



## StarSong

Probably true.  

You hope they stay out there, rather than showing up here.


----------



## debodun

True - you can't watch any scientific documentary where the search for alien life isn't brought up. Why are we so anxious to find other life? They may not be very friendly or carry diseases which we have no immunity to. We sent out a probe (Voyager) with directions where to  find us. Why don't we all just publish our SSNs and bank account numbers online?

You feel TV commercial breaks are getting too long.


----------



## StarSong

True, but that's why we have a DVR.  We pre-record most shows (including sports) and zip through the commercials.  

You're happy that baseball season has begun.


----------



## hollydolly

*Not applicable here...*

But I also record everything I watch so I don't have to sit through ads

*Your keyboard is silver *


----------



## Sunny

False. It's black. But when I close the laptop, the top is silver.

When you were a child, you liked going to school.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I hated school

*You're a vegetarian*


----------



## Tish

False

You have your steak medium rare


----------



## hollydolly

*true..I certainly do...

You like to eat dessert when you're in a restaurant *


----------



## StarSong

True- ish. Most restaurant desserts are overly sweet (my taste preferences have changed over time), so I like to split dessert.  A couple of forkfuls is usually enough.  

Almost everyone you know has now had at least one Covid vaccine.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I don't know one person aside from on here who has had the vaccine..( except our leaders) 

*You use Vicks when you get a cold *


----------



## StarSong

False, if you're referring to Vicks Vapo-Rub.

You use Nyquil when you get a cold.


----------



## debodun

False - just aspirin (if needed), hot tea and orange juice.

You get along well with your neighbors.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have had at least one neighbor in the past who was a "problem."


----------



## debodun

True - don't get me going. 

Your parents were religious.


----------



## StarSong

False

It's harder for you to stay asleep throughout the night than to fall asleep when you go to bed.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You've had a weird weather pattern the last 24 hours.. ( we've had sun, followed by snow,followed by sun.) *


----------



## debodun

False - pretty typical for early April in upstate NY.

You have more than 5 houseplants.


----------



## Sunny

False. We've had perfect spring weather!

You've visited at least one of the awesome national parks in the western U.S.


----------



## debodun

Sunny, yiu answered  hollydolly's question. Did you miss my post in between?


----------



## StarSong

False on the houseplants, true on the US national parks in the west.  

You eat oatmeal in both sweet and savory dishes.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You're able to travel to the beach from your home under lockdown rules*


----------



## debodun

False - even without lockdown, any beach on an ocean is too far.

You prefer chocolate cream pie to lemon meringue.


----------



## Sunny

Deb, sorry, your post didn't show up until later.We posted at almost the same time.

I'll answer your question:  Yes, I have more than 5 houseplants, though not many more. Probably around 7 or 8.

That pie choice would be a tough one. Could I have a small slice of each?  No?  Then, I'd probably go with the lemon meringue. 

You are able to walk more than a mile without discomfort.


----------



## Tish

True

You like cheese


----------



## Sunny

True

You still prefer to write in cursive, even though it's out of style.


----------



## hollydolly

*Oh yes ..true... I write every single day in cursive

You can write in copperplate *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Google says false 

You have a tattoo.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Your children have tattoos *


----------



## Sunny

False, as far as I know.

You have been to a restaurant within the last year. (Take-out doesn't count.)


----------



## debodun

False

Your vacuum cleaner is an upright.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..and false.*.I have both.. One is a Mielle Cylinder, the other is a Shark cordless upright...

*You keep cleaning stuff upstairs as well as down  so you don't have to carry it all every time you clean *


----------



## debodun

True

The water in your locale is hard.


----------



## StarSong

True, but not excessively so. 

Most deep fried foods have never strongly appealed to you.


----------



## Sunny

False. They appeal too much. (But I very rarely eat them.)

You have a favorite spring-flowering tree.


----------



## debodun

True - magnolia

You have an electric can opener.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have an electric toothbrush.


----------



## debodun

False

You watch old movies on TV.


----------



## Tish

True

You like westerns


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You like romantic chic-lit*


----------



## SetWave

False. (Ewwwww.... Mush!)

You believe some movie roles could have been portrayed better by a different actor.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have snow where you are today *


----------



## Sunny

False. We hardly get any snow even in the winter!

You like paper books better than e-books.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.although I've come around  to reading  my kindle now in bed...

*You have more than 2 coffees per day *


----------



## StarSong

True, 3-4, but the first is half-caff and the rest decaf.

You have a frother for your morning beverage's cream/milk (almond milk, in my case)


----------



## Sunny

False

You put milk in your tea.


----------



## debodun

False - no sugar, either

Warm humid weather makes you miserable.


----------



## Tish

True


You drink your coffee/ Tea Black.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have fond memories of the first car you ever owned.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..it was a second hand mini, and it leaked like a colander..

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  A three year old Triumph Spitfire in British Racing Green.  Loved that car! 

You miss driving a sportscar.


----------



## hollydolly

*No,* *we own a luxury sports car....*

*Is your favourite meat Lamb ?*


----------



## Sunny

No.

You celebrate family birthdays usually by taking the honoree out for lunch or dinner. (Pre or post Covid.)


----------



## debodun

False

You get/got along well with most of your in-laws.


----------



## Gemma

True now, since they are all deceased.

You have containers full of coins that need rolled and taken in to be cashed.


----------



## debodun

False - I keep after them, if I ever have enough on hand to roll.

You've rolled a cigarette by hand.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*. my brother smoked rollies and I tried rolling one, couldn't do it very well..

*Have you ordered anything online today ?*


----------



## StarSong

False, but the day is young.  It's only 9 AM here.   

Since the toilet paper crunch last year you find yourself unconsciously taking note of its presence on store shelves.


----------



## SetWave

True, while being glad I'm well stocked.

Nowadays you buy just what's necessary.


----------



## debodun

False - I usually get a few "goodies" also when shopping.

You've attended a funeral in the last 6 months.


----------



## StarSong

True, but it was a zoom funeral.  

You are enjoying warmer weather where you live.


----------



## Tish

True

Same question


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..aside from last week, we've had unusually cold weather for April,we had snow yesterday and the day before...

*You like too visit Zoos, and or Safari Parks...*


----------



## SetWave

False. Although I love seeing the animals I dislike the usually horrid conditions.

You like being in nature.


----------



## hollydolly

*True *...love it... fortunate to live amongst it..

*You have farmers &  farmland as your neighbours*


----------



## StarSong

False

There's a paved sidewalk between your house and the road.


----------



## Sunny

True

You cross streets only on the marked crosswalks.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I cross BUSY streets only at intersections or marked crosswalks, but am far less persnickety about it in my low-traffic suburban neighborhood.

You rarely wear socks.


----------



## debodun

True - only when I wear shoes on the rare occasion I have to leave the house, otherwise it's slippers.

You eat at least two servings of veggies a day.


----------



## Sunny

False. But some days, I do.

You can remember the last time you got a piece of snail mail that was not a bill, a statement, or an ad for something.


----------



## SetWave

False

You have eaten snails.


----------



## Ruthanne

False==yuck!

You have ridden a roller coaster.


----------



## hollydolly

*true..*.and I've eaten snails in a restaurant in Paris ( Escargot)... they were not nice...

*I had to have some medical tests done today, you've had to have some done too in the last 3 months *


----------



## debodun

True, and I have one coming up on Monday.

You prefer ripe olives to green ones.


----------



## Ruthanne

True

You love a good bargain.


----------



## debodun

*TRUE*

You put on makeup even if you're not going out of the house.


----------



## Tish

False

You wear a necklace most days.


----------



## debodun

False

Your ears are pierced.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like to try different types of squash.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.if you mean the vegetable...or if you mean the undiluted drink..then *True...*






*You eat avocado for breakfast *


----------



## Sunny

False

You like a lot of different kinds of cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..I have 5 different cheeses in my fridge right now ..and also a cheese bread...

*You eat Spam *


----------



## SetWave

False! YUK

Your bedroom window faces east to greet the morning sun.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your bedroom dresser is oak.*


----------



## SetWave

True

You sleep in a large bed


----------



## Ruthanne

True as it's not a single but a double

You like dogs.


----------



## hollydolly

errrrm...lemmme think....*YUSS!!!  

Have you ever been locked out of your house...*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yes

How about your car Locked out?


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  Hasn't everyone at one time or another?  

You never mastered the trick of threading a wire hanger through the car window to pop the door lock.


----------



## debodun

True

Assuming a female answers - You had an easy menopause.


----------



## StarSong

False.  It was truly miserable.  

Same question.


----------



## debodun

True - after my fibroid was embolized, I just stopped  - period.  

You currently have a borrowed book in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

( never borrow or lend  books ( library excepted) , tools or money )

*You have one favourite song you could easily listen to all day*


----------



## SetWave

True. Actually many songs by one band: Rilo Kiley. I was hooked for a long time.

You sing to yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

*I soitenly do.**.*.. I'm the only one who can bear to listen...


*You love to wear pastel colours*


----------



## Sunny

Not particularly, though right now I am wearing a pink sweatshirt. Not because it's pink, I'm wearing it because it's the most comfortable item in my closet.

You have forgotten and left your car lights on.


----------



## debodun

True - in the old days. Now most cars have an alarm that lets you know they are on when you open the door.

Your favorite color is red.


----------



## Tish

False it's purple

Same question


----------



## Sunny

False, it's blue.

You have a pretty new model cell phone. (Just for the record, mine is an 8, which is ancient.)


----------



## Ruthanne

False--it's several years old

You like to lick cake batter off the beaters


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I was a child last time I did that...

*You have something causing you pain today *


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes but it's mental pain

You are afraid of the dark


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You can safely walk in your neighbourhood in the dark *


----------



## Ruthanne

True I guess but I still don't take any chances and don't go out there.

You like to barbeque steaks.


----------



## toffee

yes sure do,

 you eat alone when out....


----------



## Sunny

Very rarely.

You like to shop at indoor malls, although most shops are individual buildings now.


----------



## hollydolly

* true.*..We still have a lot of Malls, and they'll be opening again tomorrow, yeaaah!!

*You have triple glazing in your property *


----------



## StarSong

I don't know what you mean by triple glazing.  Search engines suggest it would be triple coatings over windows.  If so, then false.  Plain windows here. 

You've had your vehicle transported via ferry while vacationing.


----------



## debodun

True in a way. Not my vehicle, but I remember several times with my parents being while on vacation and being ferried.

You always try to eat a balanced diet.


----------



## StarSong

True

When you start to slack off on your healthy eating plan, you get scared straight when hearing news of cardio vascular emergencies or deaths among people you know.


----------



## Sunny

False. Never works for me.

You have at least one adorable baby in your immediate family. (Includes grandchildren).


----------



## debodun

False - my immediate family is not very prolific and they are getting too old to procreate. My second cousin's wife keeps having kids, though.

You have tulips showing in your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

_Triple glazing is a window  that has three panes of glass separated by argon gas, which means it has an extra layer of glass to insulate your home over double glazing _


*True *we have tulips everywhere , my neighbours all have them too but _we_ don't ,we have beautiful potted  lilies instead ...

*You had steak for dinner ... *


----------



## Tish

True

You don't watch reality T.V. Shows


----------



## Ruthanne

False


You like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..and false.*. have no feelings either way tbh 

*You've been to Disneyland *


----------



## Sunny

True

You've visited some of the national parks of the US.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Ditto the UK...*


----------



## Tish

False

You like country fairs


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.love them..I'm hoping we can get some this summer... it's been a couple  of years now since we've been to any 

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your house has awnings.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.My house in Spain awnings... 

*You can spot a fraud or a lie very quickly *


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You work in your garden daily


----------



## Sunny

False. My "garden" at this stage consists of potted plants on my balcony. Very low maintenance. However, you reminded me: I want to go out and buy a few new ones.

For the coffee drinkers:  You always like the same brand and type of coffee, rather than going for variety.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You have a little less faith in digital thermometers than in the old mercury based kind.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You take your temperature every day *


----------



## debodun

False

You keep reference books near your computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You can speak more than one language *


----------



## debodun

False - I know a few works in some languages other than English, but hardly fluent.

You've put honey on yogurt.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy Crumpets


----------



## debodun

True - Here is the US we call them English muffins. I like them toasted slathered with butter.

You like beets.


----------



## Sunny

Meh. I can take them or leave them

You have many more photos than you did in the old days when they had to be printed on paper.


----------



## StarSong

Very true.  

You love the ease of people being able to instantly share photos.


----------



## Tish

True

You are a social person.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> True - Here is the US we call them English muffins. I like them toasted slathered with butter.
> 
> You like beets.


English muffins ( otherwise known as just  muffins)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Crumpets....Different flavour ,different texture...


----------



## hollydolly

*Not verry social...I have my moments ..I'm put off by very loud people...

Do you always go to a party when invited ?*


----------



## Sunny

Um, I can't remember the last time I was invited to a party!  I do get invited to a lot of Zoom meetings, which are usually organized activities, not really parties. I usually don't go to those. I do go to the weekly Zoom meeting my immediate family has been holding for nearly a year now.

You have different tones on your phone for text messages, phone calls, and so on.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You prefer silver to Gold jewellery *


----------



## StarSong

False

Your jewelry tends to be small rather than chunky.


----------



## Tish

True

You have long fingernails


----------



## Sunny

False.

You change to a lighter blanket on your bed when spring finally arrives.


----------



## Ruthanne

True but not until it's warm enough in Spring--still cold here and I have a heavy comforter on the bed and it is Spring.

You wash your hair every other day.


----------



## StarSong

True in warm weather.  In cool weather I shampoo every third or fourth day, but rinse it every day.  

You've found, much to your surprise, that the more often you shampoo your hair the more oil your scalp generates, therefore the more often you have to shampoo it.


----------



## Sunny

False. Never analyzed it that much.

You love impressionist art.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You have a bucket list of things you want to do quickly  in case you get locked down again for a long time *


----------



## StarSong

False

Old Masters type art doesn't particularly appeal to you.


----------



## debodun

False - I like it better than modernistic stuff you can't tell what it is.

One of your parents out-lived the other by more than 5 years.


----------



## StarSong

False, but they both lived into their 90s. 

You love the smell of fresh mown grass.


----------



## debodun

True

You have more than one wall calendar in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have a roomba for effortlessly vacuuming floors.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can dance the rhumba.*


----------



## debodun

True - but only if there's a long waiting line for the rest room.

You can see daffodils from a window in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*. although most of them have died off and are replaced by tulips

*You wear false nails ( ladies)*


----------



## Gemma

False...never.  My nails grow strong & long so no need to wear false nails.

You feel comfortable wearing a sports bra.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..

You've recently bought a new bed *


----------



## Tish

False

You have been out taking pictures.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You know how to organize the photos on your phone chronologically.


----------



## StarSong

False - my phone automatically sorts photos by date

You have no idea what all your phone is capable of, and aren't sure you want to know.


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

Do you live in a one story home


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You're  going out somewhere today *


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

Storms in your area


----------



## Sunny

False

You regularly visit other forums besides this one


----------



## Gemma

True

You've eaten a candy bar this week.


----------



## StarSong

False

You have a little something sweet every day, even if it's only a couple of jelly beans.


----------



## debodun

True - usually.

You use a lot of spices & seasonings when you cook.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Very few, in fact.  When traveling in Italy several years ago I took a one day cooking class and was astonished at how light-handed they were with spices, particularly compared to American versions of those same dishes.  A valuable lesson learned - less is more when using good quality, fresh ingredients.

You own a fair number of spices that you use only a few times a year.


----------



## Sunny

True, which is why I like to find stores that sell the spices in tiny quantities.

You have dental insurance.


----------



## debodun

False, unfortunately.

You keep lots of scrap paper near your computer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I have a notepad...

*You use paper plates for snacks*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Almost never use paper plates.  

You've been to a destination gambling city like Monte Carlo, Las Vegas or Atlantic City.


----------



## Tish

False

You buy Lotto tickets.


----------



## StarSong

Mostly False.  Only a couple of times a year.

You think almost all words sound better with a French accent.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You think you have no accent *


----------



## StarSong

LOL - Nah... I know every region has an accent.  

If you're not from Scotland or Wales, do you find their accents among the most difficult English accents to decipher?


----------



## Sunny

False. Cockney is harder for me.

You like some English accents better than others, to listen to.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You find Irish accents especially appealing.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*... ( half Irish so not really very interesting to me)...

*You find it difficult understanding an Asian accent on a helpline *


----------



## Tish

True

You can't wait for your overseas vacation.


----------



## Glowworm

True, but I'm waiting till it's much safer before going anywhere overseas even if it. Means waiting another year

You live in a one storey house because you can't manage climbing stairs any more


----------



## Sunny

No, I can climb stairs, but I must admit I like living on one level.

You are pretty good at identifying various kinds of trees.


----------



## Glowworm

False - the only one I'm sure of is my Christmas tree because it's artificial.   

You are pretty good at identifying different bird species


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your shoe size is above average.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

It's hot where you are today *( beautiful sunny warm day here again)


----------



## StarSong

True, a high 91°F (32°C) today, but tomorrow it'll drop to a gorgeous 78°F (25°C).  

You prefer text messaging with a laptop/desktop computer (and full keyboard) rather than your phone.


----------



## debodun

True - even though I consider myself to have at least average intelligence, I become tongue-tied and babble on the phone. When writing text, I have time to compose my thoughts.

You know at least one person that has great-grandchildren.


----------



## StarSong

True.

You've encountered a dangerous animal in the wild.


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm...*any* wild animal has the potential to be dangerous, but assuming you mean something like a wolf, bear or wildcat, then *false*.

You have neighbors that own dogs.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Virtually all of my neighbors have a dog or two.  

Your neighborhood dogs are well-behaved.  No noise or behavior nuisances.


----------



## debodun

False - there is one next door and although she doesn't bark much (usually only if someone is walking by the houses) she poops a lot on my lawn. I wish they shorten her rope about 10 feet. When I see a pile, I get the garden trowel, scoop it up and toss it back on their property. I don't blame the dog - she's just doing what she has to do, but the owners make no effort to clean up.

You like deli meats (i.e. cold cuts).


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..but they have to be high quality...

*You're the one who mows the lawn *


----------



## Sunny

False

You have been to the post office recently.


----------



## StarSong

True - and I'm heading over there today to drop off some mail and a prepaid envelope.  

When you run errands you try to manage several in one trip.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...verry true

You go out somewhere more than twice a week *


----------



## Tish

True

You love nature.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You'd rather take city breaks than beach holidays *


----------



## mike4lorie

false

You wish life was back to pre-covid


----------



## hollydolly

HI @mike4lorie  good to see you back...

*True.*.definitely.. I don't think we'll ever see it back quite like it was again...

*You always wear sun lotion when you go outdoors in summer *


----------



## Sunny

False. I usually forget, but always use it at the beach.

You are a good swimmer.


----------



## debodun

False, but I am a good *floater*.




You've seen a drone in person.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Several of them. 

You think that drones pose serious privacy issues.


----------



## Tish

True

You are a good card player.


----------



## Sunny

I did pretty well playing bridge today. But "good" is probably an exaggeration.

You enjoy reading fiction.


----------



## SetWave

True. 

You write short stories.


----------



## Ruthanne

False or not yet at least

You like to use your vacuum cleaner.


----------



## mike4lorie

False...

You much rather sweep than vacuum...





hollydolly said:


> HI @mike4lorie  good to see you back...
> 
> Thank you! Good to be back!


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You always wear sunglasses when the sun is out...*


----------



## Sunny

False. My glasses automatically turn dark in bright sunlight.

You can hear normally without the use of a hearing aid.


----------



## StarSong

True.  At least believe that's true.  

You can see well without glasses, except for reading glasses.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You are finding driving harder than it used to be.


----------



## debodun

True - I think it's partly because cars seem more complicated with all those electronic bells and whistles now.

You think we are becoming too dependent on electronics to run our lives.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You feel if you buy a large ticket item, at your age, it will 'see you out''....*


----------



## Tish

False.  They don't make things that last these days.

You are an educated buyer.


----------



## SetWave

True

You are an impulse shopper


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You've recently downloaded some books...*


----------



## StarSong

True, from my public library.  They'll automatically disappear from my computer in three weeks unless I renew them.  

You frequently borrow ebooks from your public library.


----------



## Sunny

False.  It takes me forever to read a book, so I buy them instead.

You've already bought some new clothes for the summer.


----------



## StarSong

True - a few new short sleeve tees.

You buy good quality flip-flops that last several years.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.. 

You have loads of cushions and pillows on your beds *


----------



## StarSong

True because my husband uses a lot of pillows to help his back problems.  I use one pillow, period. 

You have a very comfy bed.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your guest room bed is very comfy too.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

you get the sunset shining into your livingroom 
*


----------



## debodun

False - living room is on the east side. Great morning light on a clear day, though.

You've been to an auction within the last 10 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You think you could talk as fast as an auctioneer.*.


----------



## debodun

False - Like Moses, I am slow of speech and halting of tongue. Exodus 4:10

You've put away your winter clothes.


----------



## Tish

False ( Just getting them out.)

You have bought new shoes


----------



## hollydolly

*True (  ankle boots actually)

You enjoy driving long distances *


----------



## Gemma

*True

You have rode on a bicycle built for two.*


----------



## debodun

True - a LONG time ago. In fact, my parents had one. They called it a "tandem".

You've ridden in a speedboat.


----------



## StarSong

True

You enjoy both speedboats and sailboats.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a spare change jar.


----------



## Sunny

False. In fact, I hardly use change at all any more.

You do a lot of humming and singing when you are alone.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... not overly much...

You've been to the beach or seaside ...fairly recently *


----------



## Gemma

False

You've collected seashells.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like mushrooms.


----------



## StarSong

Very true.  

You like eggplant.


----------



## debodun

True

You've put honey on sliced apples.


----------



## Gemma

False

You are a worrywart.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You listen to radio dramas and plays *


----------



## debodun

False - I hardly listen to radio anymore. 

If a wild bird built a nest on your porch, would you leave it be?


----------



## StarSong

True

If bees built a hive in one of your trees, you would leave it be.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..( not wasps tho')

You drink Tea at night...*


----------



## debodun

False - I try to get my drinking done early in the day...caffeine, you know.

You've been prevented from attending a wedding or funeral within the last year because of COVID restrictions.


----------



## Gemma

True

If you were invited to a wedding now and could attend, you would have to go out and buy an outfit to wear to it.


----------



## Tish

False

Apart from the pandemic you usually get your hair done once a month.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Aside from the pandemic....you usually take a day trip at least once a month*


----------



## StarSong

True

You are noticing pandemic fatigue creeping up - even when walking past strangers you're more relaxed toward each other.


----------



## Sunny

True. Don't know if it's entirely due to pandemic fatigues; in this neighborhood, most have been vaccinated.

You still make prints of favorite pictures.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..usually pictures I've taken myself...

You enjoy completing large jigsaws*


----------



## StarSong

False

You prefer looking at photo albums rather than scrolling through cell phone or computer photo files.


----------



## StarSong

Oops - Yes on jigsaws, but not overly large.  500 pieces are my sweet spot.  

When beginning a puzzle you first turn everything face up and separate out the edge pieces.


----------



## hollydolly

*False to the photos I prefer to see them on my 27 inch MAC screen... ( not so much on a phone )

True with regard to the jigsaw pieces...

You wish you had more /less children ?
*


----------



## StarSong

False.  I'm happy with three.  

Your children get along well with you and each other (if there are siblings).


----------



## Sunny

True. We are very close (emotionally) though not geographically.

You dislike jigsaw puzzles that are mostly sky and water, where nearly everything is the same solid blue color.


----------



## Tish

True

You have your favorite Reality T.V. program.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't watch those shows.

You know more than 5 couples that divorced.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You suffer from GERD *


----------



## debodun

True - but not constantly.  I may have flare-ups several times a year for no apparent reason.

You like Hitchcock movies.


----------



## Sunny

True

If you have streaming service, you are enjoying a lot of old movies and series all over again.


----------



## StarSong

True

You also check a lot of movies out of your public library.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You've recently or intending soon  to buy new specs *


----------



## Tish

True

You have had your Flu shot


----------



## StarSong

True - in October (our autumn).  

Covid vaccines are easy to obtain in your area.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have had a tetanus shot within the last 5 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You've been bitten by a dog *


----------



## Sunny

False

You'd had one pet that was definitely your favorite.


----------



## StarSong

Hard to say, my "favorite" is usually the pet I have at that moment.  

You noticed a shift with attitudes toward pets - our generation and younger tend to spoil and love our pets much more so than generations above us did.


----------



## hollydolly

*true... 

You cut out discount coupons from leaflets and newspapers..*


----------



## StarSong

False. Not anymore.  Did a lot of that when my kids were growing up though.  

You purchase very few name-brand groceries.


----------



## Sunny

False. I purchase a mixture of brand names and store brands such as Kirkland.

When writing you prefer to use a pen rather than a pencil.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I like both equally well.  

You are right-handed.


----------



## hollydolly

*true ( although not ambidextrous I can pretty much use both hands for everything ) 

You have someone in your family whose a leftie *


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy beadwork


----------



## Ruthanne

Not Guilty

You wear slippers


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*( I used to, but I've slipped over wearing them, so now I wear sketchers indoors)

*You have to look at your computer every morning to know what day it is *


----------



## Gemma

*False

You only eat something when your hungry, not by what time it is.*


----------



## StarSong

True

You eat at least six times a day, sometimes more.


----------



## hollydolly

*Errrm..probably.. but not 6 meals.. just a sweet or maybe a bit of cake... 

Is it a holiday weekend where you are ?*


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *Errrm..probably.. but not 6 meals.. just a sweet or maybe a bit of cake...
> 
> Is it a holiday weekend where you are ?*


Didn't mean six full meals.  Some meals, some small snacks.  

It's not a holiday weekend here.  Mayday isn't much of a thing in the US.  Some elementary schools might have a Maypole, but that's about it.  

Your country celebrates May Day. (If so, how is it celebrated?)


----------



## Tish

Not Guilty

You like creating websites


----------



## StarSong

Guilty

If you had life to live over again, you would choose a different career.


----------



## Sunny

Sure, if I could make a living as a writer of children's books or a concert pianist.  But alas, reality always sets in.

You have gotten at least one scam email warning you about "suspicious activity" within the past week. (I wrote a warning about it in the Hot News topic.)


----------



## StarSong

Not guilty.  I think my spam catcher sends them to a junk folder, which I no longer bother to check. 

You get a lot of spam phone calls, none of which you answer because you ignore calls from numbers you don't recognize.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* only the very odd one slips through the net

*Your grandchildren call you a different name than granny *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Grandma.  

You taste food as you cook and bake.


----------



## Sunny

Not usually. I know you're supposed to, though.

You are looking forward to a fun trip this summer.


----------



## StarSong

True

Your summer likely won't closely resemble either 2019 or 2020.


----------



## Tish

Guilty, one can only hope.

You love baking and decorating cakes for special occasions


----------



## hollydolly

*Not Guilty

You know at least one person called Cindy *


----------



## Sunny

True.

Your cell phone has different tones for texts, phone calls, alarms, etc.


----------



## StarSong

True

Your cell phone has different tones for different people's incoming calls.


----------



## Sunny

False. All my incoming calls have the same old-fashioned "Ma Bell" sound, like a phone ringing many years ago. I like it; it's nostalgic.

You look up the weather forecast every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*...( you have to here )

*The first thing you do when you sit down in the morning is read the headlines *


----------



## debodun

False - my first sitting of the day is on the toidy.  

Your first "real" date was before age 17.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You prefer beef to pork....*


----------



## debodun

False - I prefer poultry to either, when I do eat meat.

You know where your high school yearbook is.


----------



## Tish

True

You get bored easily


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.I have to keep myself occupied otherwise I get bored very quickly..

*You have to take meds to help you sleep *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have donated blood.*


----------



## Gemma

True

You know your blood type.


----------



## Ruthanne

False even tho I used to.

You have a dog.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.although I have beloved grandfukids...

*You're looking forward to family get togethers when the lockdown is lifted *


----------



## StarSong

True. 

When your area's restrictions are lifted because of declining cases you're half delighted at the restored freedoms and half nervous that people will behave stupidly, which will cause another wave.


----------



## debodun

*TRUE!!!*

You've ridden a horse in the last 10 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. I'm surrounded by horses here, I'm friends with my neighbours' horses, I've never been on a horse in my life...

*You have a junk man who come around every week  taking anything metal away for free *


----------



## Sunny

False. Not a junk man, but metal is brought to recycling centers.  (Along with plastic, paper, glass, etc.)

There are certain foods that, although you like them, have an unfortunate effect on your body afterwards.


----------



## debodun

True - a few. I have to go easy on chocolate, unfortunately (or fortunately from a weight standpoint).

You always have fresh fruit in your household.


----------



## StarSong

True

You nearly always have fresh lemons and limes on hand.


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny , yes we can take all metal & plastics etc to the recycle centre, but we also have a metal junk man who comes around who will take anything metal, from an iron bar to a washig machine, to save us going to the recycle centre...and of course he makes money on it..

*False* to the lemons...

*You've tasted frogs legs...*


----------



## Gemma

True

You've went frog gigging.


----------



## debodun

False...uck!

You have more than  one cat or dog in your residence.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, no pets currently

You prefer bow ties over regular ties for men.*


----------



## Millyd

False 

You have had a job working in plant nursery / shop


----------



## Tish

True, a very long time ago.

You have been seasonal fruit picking.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*....lots of PYO fruit farms around here 

*You have lavender farms near you *


----------



## Gemma

False

You have feral cats frequenting your property.


----------



## SetWave

True

. . . and you like them


----------



## Millyd

True ……but I don’t like them peeing on my front door 

you prefer natural meds to prescription meds


----------



## StarSong

Depends what condition I'm hoping to treat.

Sometimes you use the terms port and starboard to refer to left and right on crafts that aren't related to the ocean.


----------



## debodun

False

You dust, vacuum or otherwise clean your residence at least once a week.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I clean areas as necessary.  Some get swiped daily, unused bedrooms once a month or so. 

You have never been good at creating or following schedules.


----------



## debodun

True

You've seen a wild bluebird.


----------



## StarSong

Yes, but not in many years.  So Cal isn't their climate of choice.  

You've been honored to see thousands of butterflies during their migration.  (To support them in their journey, DH and I have planted the special kind of milkweed that Monarchs eat.)


----------



## Sunny

False.

You almost never wear dresses or skirts.  (Women only, please.)


----------



## debodun

True!

There are a lot of pigeons (the bird kind) in you neighborghood.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.wood pigeons, collared doves, nice fat clean birds  ...  very unlike the dirty manky looking things I see in the towns &  cities...


*You shop mostly in Costco*


----------



## Sunny

False. I shop in Costco about once a month.

You always remember to put on a mask when entering a store.


----------



## Tish

True

You always carry a spare mask.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have different colored masks.


----------



## Sunny

True. I have four cloth ones, but rarely wear them, as they're harder to breathe through than the paper kind.

Amazon tends to squish everything into your mailbox, if possible.


----------



## StarSong

False.  They put small packages through my front gate and larger ones in front of it.  

Amazon, USPS, UPS and FedEx are getting much better about following your sign requesting they ring your doorbell when delivering a package.


----------



## Sunny

False. It's a pet peeve around here.

Most of your online shopping is from Amazon.


----------



## Millyd

True

You looked at YouTube videos on how to make masks  yourself in preference to buying them


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*... but then I bought them instead. I have about 8 or 9  different coloured cloth masks, and boxes of Lemon, Pink, Blue & black disposable masks 

*You intend upgrading your phone this year *


----------



## StarSong

True - I did so about six weeks ago. 

During hot weather you try to arrange your errands and shopping for the coolest time of day. (Early mornings here.)


----------



## debodun

True - but that goes for any time of the year for me.  I get thing done early, then I can goof off the rest of the day.

You've tried at least once to sell something through an online service.


----------



## Sunny

True, many times. I used to sell books over Amazon.

You get hungry about the same times every day.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You usually stop eating at least four hours before going to sleep.


----------



## debodun

False - stop eating, what's that?

You like to suck on hard candies.


----------



## SetWave

True. Jolly Ranchers are my favorite.

I prefer pure water to drink over sugary poison. Do you?


----------



## StarSong

True

You often prefer sparkling water over still.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You love to browse antique books stores *


----------



## StarSong

False - antiques of any kind don't particularly appeal to me.  

You have always lived in homes that have been less than ten years older than your age at that time.


----------



## hollydolly

never gave it a thought... and given that in my life I've lived in 17 different homes, I'd have to hazard a guess and say *False.. 

You were a foster child *


----------



## StarSong

17?  (Actually, I was only counting places my parents or I actually owned, didn't include apartments from my nomadic late teens through early 30s.) 

False.  I wasn't ever in the foster care system.  

You've hosted a foreign exchange student.


----------



## hollydolly

The 17 homes were all in my childhood, no nomadic  teen apartments ..they also included foster homes of when I was a child..and several different Naval married quarters we lived in when I was married to my first husband

*True*.. to the foreign exchange student.. She was French, 3 years older than my 14 year old daughter, and was boy mad and brought cigarettes into the house and I caught my DD sneakily emulating her & smoking ,and then lying tome about it .. 

*You use marijuana *


----------



## Millyd

NO , I’ve smelt it when out in public it makes me want to puke 

A member of your family smokes cigarettes


----------



## Tish

True

You like percolated coffee


----------



## Millyd

False

You like the sachet coffee  that’s available in many flavours   mocha / cappuccino   / strong coffee / skinny coffee

(I buy from Aldi but are available in all supermarkets )


----------



## Ruthanne

I can't really answer that because I have never seen or tried it.

You like shrimp.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like shrimp scampi.


----------



## Ruthanne

True most likely because I like shrimp

You like pickled herring.


----------



## StarSong

Don't think I've ever had pickled herring, but pickled foods in general don't appeal to me (other than pickles themselves)

You've drank pickle juice for immediate relief from a leg cramp /charley horse.  (It works like a charm!)


----------



## debodun

False

You know more than 5 divorced people.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You've been on a recent shopping spree... *


----------



## Tish

False, waiting for the June Sales.

You often cook more than you need.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are a good swimmer.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have taken a first aid class.


----------



## SetWave

True. Many. And they have come in handy in emergencies.

You have a nickname.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* ( except the name I use on here )..

*You prefer frameless glasses*


----------



## StarSong

True, but because I wear non-prescription reading glasses only they're rarely an option.

You eat tomatoes in one form or another nearly every day.


----------



## Sunny

Not that often, but between salads and Italian food, I do eat plenty of them.

You still listen to the radio at times.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..not at home, but in the car always.. except if my husband is driving in which case the radio has to be off 

*You're going out somewhere this weekend for lunch *


----------



## debodun

False

You like to do sudoku puzzles.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I just can't work those suckers out...

*You do cryptic crossword puzzles *


----------



## debodun

False

You watch more than one game show on TV regularly.


----------



## StarSong

False - don't watch any game shows

Odd as it may seem, you think the TV show "Drunk History" is both hilarious and interesting.


----------



## hollydolly

*I have no idea, we don't get that show here...

however, I'll pass it on to someone who has seen it...*


----------



## Tish

No idea this way too.

Reality T.V. shows bore you.


----------



## Millyd

YES ….especially the current season of Big Brother 

You would apply for a reality show such as Big Brother or married at first sight ( if you were single of course )


----------



## SetWave

False . . . OH so false!

You find the stupid phoniness of "reality" television unreal.


----------



## StarSong

Very true.  My husband is hooked on _Alaska: The Last Frontier.  _I got tired of the heavily edited, scripted nonsense, particularly when they repeatedly worry aloud - and with great drama - that they don't fill their freezer in summer/fall with moose, deer, salmon, whatever, they won't have enough to eat.  Gimme a break. 

A little internet sleuthing showed they're less than 12 (paved) miles from the closest small city (Homer), which includes - you guessed it, a grocery store.  And not some little piddly Mom & Pop Shop, but a Safeway. 

Hubby watches it when I'm in another room reading or otherwise occupied.  

You will acknowledge Mother's Day in one way or another.


----------



## hollydolly

*Well it's not mothers' day here..but I have acknowledged all my non British friends celebrations today....

You've bought new plants recently ( I got some Lupins at the garden centre today) *


----------



## Gemma

False...too cold to even think about planting anything.  Ground is covered with snow and it's not suppose to really warm up until the end of the week.  Weird weather we are seeing.

You buy cut flowers for yourself to put in a vase to enjoy.


----------



## Sassycakes

False,but usually someone gives me flowers.

You enjoyed the sitcom from before rather than now.


----------



## debodun

False - about equal.

You've travelled more than 100 miles away from your residence in the last year.


----------



## Millyd

False ..Victoria has had a more lockdowns than any other state including country areas (where I live ) preventing  many from traveling 

you don’t like or wear polo neck jumpers


----------



## debodun

True - here in the U.S., we call them turtle necks.

You have two pillows per person on your bed.


----------



## hollydolly

In the Uk these are turtle necks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...this is a Polo Neck....


----------



## hollydolly

*True* .about the pillows...


*You have just a  thin comforter on your bed at this time of year in preference to a Duvet ...*


----------



## debodun

Well, I don't like either.


----------



## Millyd

You forget a question Debodun I’ll post one


You dislike feather / down quilts ..they make me sneeze

Same names for jumpers in Australia @hollydolly


----------



## Tish

True (they do make me sneeze and then a feather end will keep poking me.)

You prefer a tin roof to a tile one.


----------



## Millyd

Tiled 

You like / prefer a Brick home to prefab ( cladded )


----------



## hollydolly

*True *( although we lived in a prefab when I was a kid )

*You have more than 2 storeys on your house...*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Single story only.  

You've mostly lived in one-story homes.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You prefer to have your groceries delivered...*


----------



## StarSong

False

You find grocery shopping enjoyable.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely* False*..I hate it... 

*You clean your own gutters....*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Our gardener takes care of that for us. 

You have a topiary-type shaped plant, hedge or tree. 
Mine is a big chicken!


----------



## Sunny

False. Our landscapers aren't that imaginative.

You have an electronic picture frame. (I just got one as a gift.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I just gave ours to the Charity shop..we'd had it for years..

*You often donate goods to charity shops *


----------



## StarSong

True

When donating the items to a charity you feel much less guilty about not getting your money's worth from purchases that didn't work out as well as you'd hoped.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have 5 or more email addresses.*


----------



## debodun

False

You have at least one food allergy.


----------



## StarSong

False

You have no true allergies - a few sensitivities perhaps - but no "OMG, someone get an epi pen, quick!" type of allergies.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You find now if you buy something  online from Europe you're having to pay more customs tax on it *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, don't buy from Europe-only USA, and every now and then from Canada.

You like watching televised dog competitions.*


----------



## Sunny

False, but my grandkids seem to love them!

You have a favorite card game.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You use paper plates more often than ceramic *


----------



## debodun

False - no paper plate could hold up one of my meals.  

You feed wild birds.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't believe that... 

*true.*.we certainly do feed the wild birds in our feeders..

*You have a strange house rule which visitors always have to have explained to them *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even make people take off their shoes. I hope they will pick up something on them, and take it outside.

You wear something on your feet in bed.


----------



## Gemma

False

You play some type of game on your cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..* if I'm sitting waiting for an appointment and have to fill time, I'll play Trivial pursuit or something similar...

*You have arthritis in your hands...*


----------



## StarSong

True.   

Automated phone answering frustrates and annoys you immensely, but never more so than when trying to reach (non-emergency) medical personnel.


----------



## Tish

True

You always use your manners


----------



## Sunny

False

You always make your own salads from scratch.


----------



## Gemma

True

You don't like bottled salad dressings.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You wear trainers/sneakers.. more often than shoes or sandals *


----------



## debodun

True

You've watched kittens or puppies being born.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've never seen anything being born, not even my own children (was plenty distracted at the time)

You think it probably is quite lonely at the top.


----------



## Sunny

Never gave it much thought. But I doubt that it's any lonelier than any other place.

Your eyes start itching this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You suffer from Hayfever *


----------



## Tish

True

You like fresh fruit juice


----------



## StarSong

False.  Rarely drink fruit juice - maybe a couple of times a year. 

You don't really understand  Bitcoin.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You invest in stocks and shares *


----------



## Sunny

Not per se. But I do use a mutual fund that invests in stocks.

You expect to travel internationally in the near future.


----------



## debodun

False

You still set your alarm clock.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. if I have to be up at an earlier time than normal... ( I could use my phone but I am very wary of sleeping with an iphone near my head) 

*You have a specific closet just for shoes...*


----------



## StarSong

False

You have more than 20 pairs of shoes, boots and the like.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You always use body moisturiser after a shower..*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have a bulletin board in your kitchen.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True  ( a blackboard)...


You never forget to use the squeegee to clean the glass shower screen before you leave the bathroom after a shower *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False (I have cloth shower curtains, not glass)

Your paternal grandmother was very religious.*


----------



## StarSong

Maybe... she went to mass every week, but didn't seem terribly religious otherwise.

Your grandparents were generally more religious than their grandchildren.


----------



## Tish

True very much so.

You never bothered sending your own children to Sunday school.


----------



## StarSong

False, but my daughter doesn't send hers.

Many churches seem to be more about social than spiritual connections.


----------



## hollydolly

*Hard to tell , hardly anyone goes to church here now.. 

The first thing you do every morning once you have your morning drink is to read the papers online *


----------



## StarSong

False.  

The first thing you do every morning with your morning drink is check your emails and texts.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..I read the news..

You understand  what's happening between Israel & Palestine.. ( I wish someone would explain it to me )*


----------



## StarSong

False - I only understand it from a historical perspective.  Two cultures who will not live side-by-side, never mind in the same neighborhoods, killing each other over land they both claim as rightfully theirs.  What they're fighting about on a daily basis?  No idea.  

You think religious zealots are responsible for far more bloodshed than acts of kindness or generosity.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...True..true..*. ( I feel if it wasn't for religion we'd hardly have any wars) 

*You wear a close fitting face mask everytime you go where there are other people not related to you *


----------



## Sunny

False. Only indoors. And today's news says we don't have to wear them any more, even indoors. (If we are fully vaccinated.)

You have tried observing a religion different from the one in which you were brought up.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, no interest in organized religion.

You like the smell of lumber.*


----------



## StarSong

True

You like the smell of freshly mowed lawns.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You've been caught up in a real life flashmob*


----------



## Millyd

False ..any protests are normally in cities and usually advertised on TV  they are going to happen 

I don’t live in a huge city ( 30.000 ) here

You have or had only one older sibling


----------



## Tish

False I am the eldest

You love the smell of rain.


----------



## hollydolly

@Millyd ..a flashmbob is an unexpected musical event in a public place...

*True* to the rain...

*You always wear bracelets or bangles *


----------



## Millyd

False only a watch 

You snuggle up with a nice snuggly rug in favour of putting the heater on .
(Nights / mornings are getting rather chilly here ) and it’s only autumn


----------



## hollydolly

*True* ( sometimes)... but  even now in the coldest room in the house it's 72 degrees at half past midnight , with no heating on.. so not much with the rug

*Do you prefer to put your chocolate in the freezer before you eat it *


----------



## Millyd

8c or 46 f …here at just after 9.30 am, @hollydolly 
False

You have seen a Aussie Dingo in a zoo / wildlife farm


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You have seen a platypus


----------



## Millyd

True . A very rare sighting in the wild (New South Wales ) 

you’ve seen a kangaroo


----------



## Ruthanne

True
You like dogs


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( more than people actually)

You have an ice -cream van come around your way in summer 
*


----------



## Tish

True

You shop online


----------



## Sunny

Yes, way too much.

You can name a local restaurant which is your favorite.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

It's been over a year since you've been to a restaurant *


----------



## Sunny

False. Just went to one yesterday!

You plan to return to watching movies in a theatre at times.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I cannot wait...

*You've cleared out a drawer or a cupboard recently *


----------



## Tish

True

You have washed your windows recently.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

Your road is very quiet at night...*


----------



## Sunny

True. It's a gated community. Usually everyone is asleep by 10:00.

You like doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## Millyd

True ..on my iPad

You rarely go a day without using your computer


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You use your phone  as computer...*


----------



## Sunny

True, but I prefer to use the laptop.

You bring a list with you when you go grocery shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*. but once I get everything on the list then I buy more stuff.. 

*You're a member of a Gym *


----------



## Gemma

False

You get in at least 10,000 steps per day.


----------



## Tish

False I think, I really don't know.

You love to dance


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm a terrible dancer.

You are watching at least one series streaming on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have a collection of something ( not dust )*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your surname is difficult to pronounce.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have several middle names *


----------



## Tish

False

You like some canned soups.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have attended sailing classes.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have seasonal allergies.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False *

ETA..I used to go to sailing classes when I was at school..part of the PT  curriculum 

*You've skied down a mountain  *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False! I went skiing just once, took a lesson on the "baby hill", and couldn't even get up the short incline. The instructor had to push me up with his body! And I was in my twenties. I was never so embarrassed in my whole life.

You can play chess.*


----------



## Tish

True

You have flowers in your garden.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

..you can play Bridge*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You frequently enter contests/sweepstakes.*


----------



## Millyd

False ….apart from a odd lotto ticket

You’ve been tested for diabetes


----------



## hollydolly

*Actually that's  true..I believe it was part of a battery of blood tests I had just recently... 

You suffer from Diabetes ?*


----------



## Millyd

Not guilty 

You get tired of charities  harassing you for donations and/  or to buy tickets in a fund raising lottery


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> *true.*. but once I get everything on the list then I buy more stuff..
> 
> *You're a member of a Gym *


I do too.


----------



## hollydolly

*True* with regard to Charities.. once you donate to one charity your name is circulated to every other charity.. so I prefer not to sign up to donate, Instead I donate items... or cash money into collection boxes..

*You're so rich you can afford to live in Australia ... *


----------



## Sunny

I have no idea how rich you have to be to live in Australia. But from the way you asked the question, the answer is "probably not."

You often sip from a cup of coffee (or tea) while on the computer.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny...real Estate in Australia is eye wateringly expensive....

*True.*.( almost always )

*Your eldest child is over 50 *


----------



## Sunny

True. And she just had a birthday yesterday. Lots of Zoom greetings from the family.

Your region is getting bombarded by those 17-year cicadas.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.not in this country

*You eat rabbits *


----------



## Millyd

True …prefer wild caught than famed 

Your more likely to play games on forums in the colder  months of the year when your stuck indoors


----------



## Tish

True
In your yard, there is always needs something to do. (Mine needs raking there are leaves everywhere.)


----------



## hollydolly

*True..always leaves needing sweeping up.. always trees and shrubs to be cut back..always lawns to be mowed*, always bird feeders to be filled or bird baths to be cleaned and refreshed..But I still find time for the forum 

*You'd rather take a country holiday than a city break *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You are very ticklish.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You find it interesting to read cemetery headstones, especially old ones.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You would walk through a graveyard alone in the dark *


----------



## Tish

True (The dead can't hurt you )

You have flown a kite


----------



## Millyd

True ,used to make them out of gum tree sticks / twigs, brown paper and clag glue 

You’ve driven on a rough corrugated unsealed road


----------



## Tish

True

You have a fireplace


----------



## Millyd

False

You have a ducted gas / electric heating system ….brrr mornings are very cool here


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You are on a diet *


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm happy with the size I am, and would never stick to a diet anyway.

You consider yourself a "morning person."


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Will you take a holiday /Vacation this year *


----------



## Tish

False

You have an E-reader.


----------



## Sunny

True, a Kindle.

You occasionally have plumbing difficulties. In my building, it's water backups into the kitchen sinks.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..very very rarely...

*You have an annual Gas boiler check up *


----------



## Gemma

False...don't have a gas boiler

You cook out several times per year.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have received a lot of graduation parties invitations


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You're gardening today *


----------



## Sunny

False

You make a lot of lists of things to remember.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You wear an apron when you cook.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Same question*


----------



## StarSong

True when I bake, but rarely when I cook.  

You have at least 8 aprons, nearly all of which were gifts.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, although I saved a couple of my mom's because she always wore them. 

Your opinion of Prince Harry has changed over the years.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True!! 

*
*You know that Buckingham palace  has 775 rooms... *


----------



## StarSong

Good grief - False on that one - I would have estimated 100 and imagined I was guessing high!  Wonder if the queen has been in all, or even most...

Just checked the White House stats.  Did you know it has (only) 132 rooms?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..( but I would have guessed around that if asked)...

*Do you order groceries online ?*


----------



## Sunny

Very few. Today, I got a delivery of cocoa in Keurig cups. I buy that online because it's the only place I ever see dark choolate cups instead of milk. But otherwise, no, I just go to the store(s).

You expect to attend a live major league baseball game soon.


----------



## Tish

False

Same Question.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..we don't have that here ASFIK..

*You play sports yourself...*


----------



## Sunny

False

You like police procedural dramas.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You listen to music every day


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You regularly perform updates on your computer *


----------



## Sunny

Not regularly. But usually, when I am notified that there is a new version of something.

You set your thermostat differently in the winter and summer. Mine is about 10 degrees warmer in summer,


----------



## StarSong

True, also about ten degrees difference. 

During hot weather you run fans in your bedroom so you can set the AC at a higher temp and still sleep comfortably.


----------



## hollydolly

*No AC here... only fans...  AC at the Spanish house, but no I don't set the fans there with the AC

It's thunder storming where you are ?*
*
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, partly sunny

Your fridge door is loaded with magnets.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I have 2 ( on the side)... .. one with the Family Clan name, and they are used to hold up the card with the dates the bin men come.. 

*You have an aquarium that holds reptiles *


----------



## StarSong

No more aquariums for me, and never any reptiles bigger than 6 ounces.  

You have no interest in birds as pets.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..none...

*You have one freezer that's just filled with veggies..*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your favorite type of music is usually classical.


----------



## Tish

Depends on my mood.

You have potted plants on your balcony.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...I don't have a balcony at this house..

You look young for your age *


----------



## Gemma

True

You have brown eyes.


----------



## Kadee

False 

You sometimes forget to put the wheelie bin ( rubbish ) out


----------



## Ken N Tx

False (Use the neighbors)

You sleep with a fan on


----------



## hollydolly

*True..

You play Golf...*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a paved driveway.


----------



## StarSong

True - concrete

You've had part of your roof blown off from high winds (happened to us yesterday ).


----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^Oh no!

False

You have had a vehicle stolen.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You've had a vehicle broken into.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG, sorry about your roof @StarSong , that's scary I had the same thing happen to us in Spain during a tornado...

*True* ..about having the car broken into..( twice)... Once in the middle of the night and we didn't notice it until we got into the car to go to the airport at 4am 

*You prefer to drive a high end expensive vehicle *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, in my driving days I did, but couldn't afford it.

The best floral bouquet includes baby's breath.*


----------



## StarSong

True

There was baby's breath in your wedding bouquet


----------



## Tish

True

You still have your wedding dress.


----------



## Sunny

False. I gave it to a cousin, and have no idea where it finally ended up after her wedding.

You have personally known at least one high-level political official.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.( he lives near me)...

*You always wear earrings *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have some retro costume jewelry.*


----------



## Sassycakes

False 

You enjoy listening to music from your teen years


----------



## mike4lorie

True

you sing to yourself in the shower or driving


----------



## StarSong

False.  I sing to myself but not in either of those situations.  When driving I listen to the radio - other people sing much better than I do.  

It annoys you when people sing loudly with the radio when you're driving.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. most people don't in my car..just me 

*You prefer dark upholstery in your car *


----------



## Sassycakes

True


You drink more than 3 bottles of water a day


----------



## StarSong

False - don't use bottled water, but all told I ingest at least 96 oz. of water, club soda, coffee & tea most days.  

You prefer sparkling water to still


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I hate sparkling water..

*You dislike getting behind the 'gamblers anonymous '' queue at the store who are buying every colour and style of scratch card ever made..*


----------



## Tish

True

You find magazines to be nothing more than gossip.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... a  waste of good trees 

You were taught that wearing pearl meant bad luck ( or tears)... 

*


----------



## StarSong

False.  
Pearl jewelry suggests bad luck or tears? I don't recall coming across that thought before your post. 
I have some beautiful pearls but don't think to wear them anymore.  

You have no idea what will happen to all the beautiful and expensive jewelry from our and previous generations because Millennials and younger seem to have little interest in it.


----------



## Sunny

True, plus all the china, crystal, silver, etc. that our generation either inherited or bought. All that stuff will end up in cluttered thrift shops?

(This is probably an interesting enough subject to deserve a thread of its own. I'll start one in General Discussions.)

You have cicadas where you live.


----------



## StarSong

False

Apropos of @Sunny's response above:
It's been decades since you hosted or attended a formal dinner party with friends. (Family Christmas and similar gatherings aside.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*True...never hosted/attended a formal dinner party.

All of your siblings have college/university degrees.*


----------



## StarSong

True

All of your children have college/university degrees.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You have a university degree... *


----------



## Sunny

True

If you had it to do again, you would choose a different college.


----------



## Ruthanne

False but I may not have chose to go to college at all.

Do you like baby turtles?


----------



## StarSong

True.

If you had to do it over again, you'd choose a different profession.


----------



## Tish

True

You always carry a mirror in your bag.


----------



## hollydolly

*False 

You always carry a bag 
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, and it's heavy!

You prefer leather bags over fabric ones.*


----------



## Kadee

True I always buy leather handbags  

You prefer leather shoes to fabric type like sketchers


----------



## Sunny

False

At restaurants, you prefer outdoor seating (leave Covid out of it, this is just a seating preference question)


----------



## StarSong

Depends entirely on the weather.  

You have had a loved one in the hospital for an extended period during Covid visiting restrictions.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Have you ever worked in a jewellers shop *


----------



## debodun

False

There is a convenience store within 1/4 mile (0.4 km) of your residence.


----------



## StarSong

False... that would be a heavenly job though! 

Have you ever worked at a fast food place?


----------



## hollydolly

You both posted at the same time.. so I'll answer both questions

(I worked in a Jeweller's shop just after leaving school)

*No to both..*. ( although I did flip burgers at a holiday Island restaurant in my teens  ..but not fast food )...

*You're a back seat driver *


----------



## StarSong

Depends who's in the front seat, but generally false.  

You don't get as much exercise as you think you should


----------



## debodun

True

Some of your neighbors have hanging baskets of flowers.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...including me  


You like to shop at garden centres *


----------



## debodun

False - I have enough plants and I don't do outdoor gardening. I tried to sell dupe plants at my yard sale and only sold one -a pot of pothos ivy. 

You have at least one immediate family member within 5 miles (8 km) of you.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You grow herbs to use in your cookery.*


----------



## Ruthanne

False...I don't have a cookery

You have a crockpot


----------



## StarSong

True, but rarely use it unless I'm having a big party and need it to keep something hot.

Rosemary is one of your favorite herbs.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...* ( @Ruthanne ,what do you mean you don't have a _cookery _? ) .. cookery is the act of cooking 

*You have more than one TV in your house *


----------



## debodun

True - but now that cable had gone all digital I only watch one. I'm not renting a converter for every TV. 

You've ridden in a stagecoach.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> *True...* ( @Ruthanne ,what do you mean you don't have a _cookery _? ) .. cookery is the act of cooking
> 
> *You have more than one TV in your house *


Lol, I've never heard that term before...I do have a kitchen but no herbs in it.

False never been in a stagecoach.

You have a mat in your bathtub


----------



## debodun

False...but I might like this Matt in it...



You like peppermint candies.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..especially covered in dark chocolate

You like Turkish delight*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have visited Turkey.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...several times


Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your dining room table can seat 12 or more.*


----------



## Gemma

True...when adding the extra leafs 

You have a large family.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..very large...


*A member of your family has been a champion at something *


----------



## Tish

True

You always have an umbrella in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have had an X-ray recently *


----------



## Sunny

False

It is pouring rain where you live now.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You read in bed before sleep*


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a date night with your S/O.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

It's a holiday weekend where you are *


----------



## Gemma

True...Memorial Day weekend and a wet one at that.

You like BBQ chicken.


----------



## debodun

True - chicken almost any way but creamed.

You've lived in a residence with French doors.


----------



## StarSong

False

You've lived in a residence with sliding doors.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You've lived in a residence with an elevator.


----------



## debodun

False - I wish!

You got your first credit card before you were 25.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You love to dance at weddings.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True* I love to dance everywhere..

*You exercise to a DVD workout *


----------



## debodun

FALSE - I don't exercise to anything unless you consider walking downstairs to get a snack as exercise.

You've seen a puppet show (hand, marionette or any related object) in person.


----------



## StarSong

True

When you see threads on SF about hoarders it inspires you to straighten up messy areas of your house...


----------



## Tish

False, but it does make me look around.

You prefer cooler weather.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( although I don't like it too, too hot)

* You always wear hats outdoors in summer *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, never

You like wearing "baseball" caps.*


----------



## StarSong

False

When you wear hats you always wear them slightly askew because that's what feels the most comfortable to you.


----------



## Sunny

False

You wish you could meet some of the SF members in person.


----------



## StarSong

True

You feel like you know some SF members pretty well from their posts.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..I've been here over 7 years so I've learned a lot about many ...

*You post on another forum/s*


----------



## Gemma

True

You have conversations with your pet.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Doesn't everyone? 

It would be very difficult for you to raise an animal for slaughter because you would come to love it over time.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.without any shadow of a doubt..

*You often shop at the farm shop instead of the supermarket*


----------



## Sunny

False. Don't have one near enough.

You wake up (naturally, no alarm clock) at about the same time every morning.


----------



## debodun

True - within 30 minutes, usually.

You prefer red licorice (liquorice) to the black kind.


----------



## Sassycakes

false I like them both

You miss going to the movie theater


----------



## Sunny

False

You can identify the various kinds of evergreen trees.


----------



## StarSong

False - only a couple 

When you were a kid you sometimes used Twizzler type licorice sticks as straws.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You prefer to be on the river than in the forest *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You like sitting around an outdoor fire.*


----------



## Sunny

True

You enjoy thunderstorms, as long as you are indoors.


----------



## Tish

True

You love the sound of rain.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are enjoying some new series on Netflix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You still read the newspaper everyday


----------



## hollydolly

*True..online only, * unless I travel by train or plane  and all the newspapers are free 

*You always eat with your first hot drink of the day *


----------



## Gemma

False

You like biscotti cookies.


----------



## debodun

False -too hard.

You like flavored teas.


----------



## StarSong

True if you're talking about herbal teas.  I like tea in the afternoon and evening but can't manage the caffeine after noon.  

When you were in school, "conceited" was a common description for certain kids, but you almost never hear that term applied anymore, nor do you come across people who would fit it.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..just the opposite in fact....

*You've been to a local or national cricket match *


----------



## Sunny

No. I don't even know if the game is played in this country. Being so similar to baseball, it would be kind of redundant.

You've been outdoors surrounded by the deafening sound of cicadas singing their mating song. (I just got back.)


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer soft ice cream to hard.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You prefer sorbet to ice-cream *


----------



## debodun

False

You've had a vegetable garden within the last 3 years.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can remember your first teacher's name.*


----------



## debodun

True - all of them.

You have blood aunts or uncles still living.


----------



## Tish

False

You have allergies


----------



## Sunny

True, all the springtime pollens that are floating around now.

You had lessons on a musical instrument when you were a kid.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have taken dance classes.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

Your parents were strictly  religious...*


----------



## debodun

False - they made me go to Sunday school, but they only went to church on Easter and maybe the Sunday before Christmas. We never discussed religion or the Bible very much at home.

You like sandwich cookies.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> False - they made me go to Sunday school, but they only went to church on Easter and maybe the Sunday before Christmas. We never discussed religion or the Bible very much at home.


Same here.

Answer to the sandwich cookies question. I'll eat them if there's no other sweets around, but they're not among my top ten best liked cookies. 

You always kept hard candy at your desk (and still do), in case of a candy emergency...


----------



## hollydolly

*False

An ice cream van comes around your neighbourhood in summer *


----------



## debodun

True - here it's Mr. Ding-a-Ling. I can hear him coming for blocks. 

You like your pasta _al dente_.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You need background noise to fall asleep.*


----------



## debodun

True - I fall asleep with the TV on, but if for some reason the cable goes out, the silence wakes me up.

You have a bird feeder.


----------



## hollydolly

true...several...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* You know  at least 6 of your neighbours by name *


----------



## StarSong

True

You have no problems with any of your neighbors.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have given up the mask, at least for now.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..*. ( we only wear a mask indoors, including public transport.... not outside)...

*You've travelled on public transport at some time during this last 15 months *


----------



## Tish

True

You have baked cookies this week.


----------



## StarSong

Within the last week, True.

You eat a little something sweet every day.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have traveled more than 100 miles from your home within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.( first time in decades)

*The youngest members of your family call you by your first name *


----------



## Tish

False, I pretty much get Noonoo from my great-grandson.

You have been on zoom in last month.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can remember what you wore on the first day of school.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You watch court TV *


----------



## StarSong

False.  I did for a while some years ago but got out of the habit and realized I don't miss it at all.  

You virtually never turn on the TV before evening.


----------



## Sunny

True

You try to go out for walks early in the day, before it warms up.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

It's  very humid where you are today *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False: Sunny, warm and low humidity. Beautiful day!

Reading biographies of historical figures is your cup of tea.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You have read a number of books and watched a number of movie and series based on recommendations by SF members.


----------



## Sunny

False

You vote in every election.


----------



## StarSong

True

You taking voting much more seriously than you did in your twenties.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Do you visit the Doctors more than you did years ago?


----------



## StarSong

False.  Oddly, I probably see doctors less now than before. 

You pay less attention to aches, pains and various (temporary) body changes than in the past.


----------



## Tish

False

You like going to Museums.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have at least one expensive piece of art in your home *


----------



## StarSong

Depends on your definition of expensive.

You have a wood sculpture in your home.


----------



## Sunny

False

You rely on an appointment calendar to keep track of your schedule.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Depends on your definition of expensive.
> 
> You have a wood sculpture in your home.


(something in 6 figures @StarSong )


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> False
> 
> You rely on an appointment calendar to keep track of your schedule.


*False*  I write it on my kitchen Blackboard

*Late at night when it's quiet, you can hear trains in the distance *


----------



## Gemma

False...many years ago, trains stopped running and they turned the former rail lines into a rail-trail...black topped it for folks to hike, bike, etc. on it. A great use during the winter for cross country skiing too.

You hear owls hooting at night time.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> (something in 6 figures @StarSong )


In that case, definitely False.  Four figures, yes.  Six figures, no.  

Rarely true that I hear owls hooting despite some living nearby.  

You know someone who committed suicide by having a train run her/him over.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. but it sounds like you did ....  ( however there has been 2 suicides in my family)

*You wanted to be a nurse when you were getting ready to leave school *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *False*.. but it sounds like you did ....  ( however there has been 2 suicides in my family)
> 
> *You wanted to be a nurse when you were getting ready to leave school *


A 19 year old niece.    

No nursing career for me.  Not a big fan of body fluids, particularly when they're flowing from someone else.  

You had serious difficulty cleaning up your children's vomit or managing them while they were vomiting.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You still have small nephews and nieces in your family..*


----------



## Tish

False

You follow fashion trends.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You chew gum regularly.*


----------



## Gemma

False

You are on good terms with your in-laws.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. they're dead..I never met them

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong

My in-laws died a few years ago, but I had a great relationship with them, especially my father-in-law.  My husband was particularly close with my mother; much more like a son (without any childhood baggage) than a son-in-law.  

My parents had very good relationships with their in-laws so my expectation was to have a similar experience. 

How did your parents get along with their in-laws and did your own experience with in-laws follow that pattern?


----------



## debodun

False - my parents didn't get along with their respective in-laws. I was very young but I remember it got physical between my dad's parents and my mother. My dad didn't have any great love for his mother-in-law, but tolerated it better.

You own a police/emergency call scanning radio.


----------



## StarSong

False

You own a radio that works on batteries in case of an emergency and power outage.


----------



## debodun

True - if I can find the batteries....

You handle emergency situations well.


----------



## Gemma

True

You occasionally have panic attacks.


----------



## debodun

True, but only when I am forced to spend large sums of money or the power goes out.

You live in a rented residence rather than own a home.


----------



## Sassycakes

_False

You have moved in the last 2 years_


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You want to move in the next 2 years *


----------



## Tish

False

You hate spiders


----------



## Gemma

False...I find them intriguing

You don't have any qualms about handling snakes.


----------



## hollydolly

*true* - as long as they're not going to bite me

*You wear moisturiser every day *


----------



## debodun

False - not EVERY day. More in winter.

You live in a community with more than 10,000 people.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, about 25,000

Your community is considered ethnically diverse.*


----------



## debodun

False, looking at the census data.



You like the sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You prefer to live  in the country than the city*


----------



## debodun

True

You plan on making home renovations within a year.


----------



## Millyd

True 

The area you live in is more than 5 hours ( by road ) travel from a major city


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You live in a tropical area *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have been kayaking.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes..

Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have been a lifeguard.*


----------



## Tish

True

You hardly use your microwave.


----------



## Gemma

True

You use your oven often.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You use paper plates*


----------



## Gemma

True...sometimes

You have an air fryer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have a kitchen Island *


----------



## Sunny

False

The wildlife outside of your home is making interesting sounds.


----------



## debodun

False - just the usual.

You prefer potato chips to corn based chips.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You've eaten cake today*


----------



## debodun

False, I don't have any in the house - too tempting.

You've eaten a tossed salad within the last week.


----------



## Sunny

Well, not a withing salad, but I have eaten one within the last week.  

You enjoy playing with new electronic gizmos.


----------



## Sassycakes

False (I'm too busy on the computer)LOL

You have hundreds of old family photos.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.just a few,if you mean when I was little and my parents and grandparents 

*Have you got all your photos onto an eternal drive or similar *


----------



## Tish

True, I do.

You have backed up all your music.


----------



## Kadee

True ….sorta  that’s hubbies department 

You've made your own pillow cases. 
I’m about to make a couple because I can’t find the pastel blue colour  I want


----------



## Chris P Bacon

True - I bought a sewing machine so that I could tailor some clothes for myself, a few years ago. The thing was though that I didn't know how to use it so I looked online for some instruction. I found a class that offered to show me the basics and how they did so was to have each of us in the class make a pillowcase. I did make the one and it turned out fine but I still never used the sewing machine much afterward. True story, cross my heart!

You've left a small ding, probably by accident, by opening your car door into another car or had your grocery cart get away from you as you were loading things into your own car and not bother to let the owner know that you'd damaged their vehicle because it was "_nothing_" really and no one saw it happen?


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You're wondering where @StarSong is ?*


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *False...
> 
> You're wondering where @StarSong is ?*



False.  I knew where I was and now I'm back!  (Thank you for noticing that I was gone.  ♥)
2-1/2 days of my wifi, landline and TV cable being out sure showed me how dependent I was on the internet and how much time I spent on it. 

You get a lot of things done when the internet's siren song isn't calling you.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish.*.. but i do tend to get a lot done anyway.

You see Kites( birds) flying, over your house


----------



## debodun

False - the only birds I actually see are starlings, robins and an occasional blue jay.

You enjoy housekeeping chores.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*...I hate it, I do it because I also hate the house being messy...

*You have a leaf/branch shredder..*


----------



## debodun

False in the strict sense. I break up moderate sized branches and leaf bunches and put them in the trash. Tiny twiglings and loose leaves I just run over with my mulching mower.

You take a walk every day, weather permitting.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.except for walking around my garden  several times a day (which isn't really very far)...

*You have a handyman on speed dial *


----------



## Tish

Yes, but I do try to do any repairs myself.

You miss going to the movies


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You had a favourite aunt or uncle *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True-ish, I liked them all for different reasons.

Your mom had more siblings than your dad did.*


----------



## Ruthanne

False my mom was an only child while my dad had 6 siblings

That made my mom want a big family and had us 6 kids

You come from a big family


----------



## Kadee

True 

You send your siblings a birthday card by post each year


----------



## Ruthanne

Kadee46 said:


> True
> 
> You send your siblings a birthday card by post each year


I used to every year but haven't in a few years so it's kind of a False--I  plan on sending them this year though

You like potato chips and dip


----------



## Kadee

False

You wear long johns  in winter ,it’s very cold here so Ive got mine on


----------



## Ruthanne

False but I should get some it gets very cold here in Winter but it's hot Spring here now

You like to take long walks with doggie


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have any pets currently, but long walks aren't that appealing to me even without one.

You own a whistle.


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You shovel your snow in winter.


----------



## Tish

True

You make pancakes from scratch.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. always

*You've been to the coast recently* ( we went yesterday..glorious day, I'll put pics on later)


----------



## StarSong

False - but I'm inspired to go soon because we've got some very toasty days in the immediate forecast.  

In warm weather your beaches are generally 10° - 15°F cooler than ten miles inland.


----------



## Sunny

False, but at least there's always the ocean.

You've seen cicadas up close.


----------



## hollydolly

*False ( not in real life but on Video yes)...

You let your dog swim in the ocean *


----------



## Tish

True

You walk your dog daily.


----------



## Gemma

False.  Don't have a dog.

You brush your pet on a regular basis.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, petless

You have 2 or more full baths.*


----------



## Kadee

True ish
1full , 1 good  size ensuite

You have a room of your own for your hobbies ..ie sewing room


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You eat pickled veggies.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You chat with your neighbours in the street *


----------



## StarSong

True - mostly on the sidewalk, but yes, that's where we catch up.  

You've never complained about a neighbor to the police, humane society or other authorities.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False...called cops on upstairs neighbors who were constantly noisy (almost 40 years ago). They'd have arguments in the middle of the night and throw canned goods at each other!

You like pillow shams more than pillowcases.*


----------



## hollydolly

False

You always carry a handbag or man bag when you're out...


----------



## debodun

False - not ALWAYS.

There are more than 20 windows in your residence.


----------



## StarSong

True

You have double doors for your front entry.


----------



## Tish

False

You have flyscreens on all your windows.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.no need here.. we have very few bugs..  ( at my house in Spain yes)

You eat some kind of cake or biscuit most days


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes welcome rainy days.


----------



## StarSong

True - I almost always welcome rainy days, but they're rarer than hen's teeth around here. 

Your area is suffering from a severe drought.

p.s. @hollydolly - I would have guessed you'd have a lot of flying bugs because you get plenty of rain - your photos show such lush landscaping.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> True - I almost always welcome rainy days, but they're rarer than hen's teeth around here.
> 
> Your area is suffering from a severe drought.
> 
> p.s. @hollydolly -* I would have guessed you'd have a lot of flying bugs because you get plenty of rain - your photos show such lush landscaping.*


*Nope we really don't.  Wasps & bees occasionally, butterflies... and moths  & harmless small spiders...ants ( but just tiny black ants)..ladybirds... dragonflies near the rivers..
 Flies and bluebottles in dirty areas but we actually rarely see the latter here...*


----------



## debodun

False - we had a minor drought recently, but a few rainy days helped.

You have a welcome mat at your front door.


----------



## hollydolly

true... but its large and heavy,  made of Rubber and doesn't say welcome on it...







You have kids who have regular very noisy  swimming pool parties next door


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a community pool in your area.*


----------



## hollydolly

False

You dye your own hair...


----------



## debodun

False - I do cut it, though.

You take more than one dietary supplement.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You go to a regular weekly club of some sort...


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your street name consists of more than one word.*


----------



## Tish

False

You often leave your door unlocked during the day.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have more than one entry to your house...


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a screen door.*


----------



## hollydolly

True...

The road where you live  has heavy traffic..


----------



## StarSong

False

You live less than two miles from a freeway or highway.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have gotten a speeding ticket at least once.


----------



## StarSong

True.  One speeding ticket over 40 years ago.  

Your height is shrinking a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

I feel it is... 

You've been to a museum lately ( we went to  a small one today ( pics on the what did you do today, thread)


----------



## Tish

True

You have been fishing in the past 6 months


----------



## hollydolly

false

When you were a child you went to Children' Saturday morning pictures at the cinema to see one film and 2 cartoons..


----------



## Gemma

False

When you were a child, in the summer, your mother pushed you out the door to play, and told you not to come back until dinner time.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...very true...

When you were a child, a bottle of water and a jam sandwich was your picnic...and would keep you out all day*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

When you were a child, your family always ate dinner together.*


----------



## Tish

True 

You love seafood.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..very often we take a trip down to the ocean to have seafood freshly caught and cooked ( tonight co-incidentally I had scallops)

*Same question*


----------



## Gemma

True...Lobster is my favorite

You take something to help you sleep at night.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

Like me You live in a tree lined road or avenue *


----------



## Sunny

True

Lately, you seem to have a different specialist for every organ in your body. (Or nearly.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have literally hugged a tree.*


----------



## hollydolly

*true...I love trees*... and we have the woods right by our house 

*You've sailed a boat on your own *


----------



## debodun

False

You know someone that contracted COVID and recovered.


----------



## Sunny

True

You sometimes wash your own car.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...the car washes have been closed for the last year during lockdown, only just re-opened, so I had little choice 

Everything is open again where you live ..*


----------



## Tish

Yes, (Unfortunately some businesses didn't make it.)

You have adjusted to the new normal.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..kinda...I just need to be able to fly abroad.. and I need people to be able to go back to work.. and I''ll cope with the rest of it...

*You can get to see your doctor face to face now instead of on zoom *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You keep a monthly budget.*


----------



## StarSong

False.  No need to, I'm fairly disciplined about money.  

You seriously need to schedule a pedicure.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You've been to a pic-a-nic..park lately..Boo-boo... *


----------



## Tish

False

You have bought your furbaby new toys


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.all the time...( grandfurkids)...

*At least one of your children lives close by*


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a wedding coming up in your immediate family.


----------



## StarSong

False, but a young friend is getting married in a couple of months and we'll be attending that wedding.  She's a former employee who's in her twenties.  She, her BFF, and her BFF's siblings all worked for us, so we'll be catching up with them and their families!  

Despite old superstitions you frequently wear black to weddings because the chicest formal wear is in black.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. it's a moot point because I hate weddings and I rarely ever go.. perhaps I should start wearing black to them 

*You've been married more than once *


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Your friends didn't expect your marriage to last.


----------



## Tish

False

You have had truffles before


----------



## Kadee

False 

You’ve grown your own mushrooms in a box


----------



## Sunny

False

You grow lots of plants in containers.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have moved in the last 3 years


----------



## Ken N Tx

False

You live in an apartment


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

It's raining heavily where you are...*


----------



## Ken N Tx

False


----------



## Gemma

True ... yes, it is sunny

You wish you were 20 years younger.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..altho' tbh it seems like 5 minutes ago since I _was_ 20 years younger.. except I didn't have these different aches & pains. I'm astonished at how fast the last 20 years has gone...

*You have an Adult child who has chosen to remain childless..*


----------



## Sunny

Fortunately, false.

You started a hobby as a child which has continued into adulthood.


----------



## StarSong

False - I don't have any activities or collections that I'd describe as hobbies.

You have some interest in many different areas but have no desire to become an expert in any of them.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Family/friends often seek your advice.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy electronic toys like digital picture frames or "assistants" such as Alexa.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You have Alexa or Google Home in your house *


----------



## RubyK

True. I have an Alexa.

You feel that a house is not a home without a pet.


----------



## Tish

True

You dress your pets up.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. but my daughter does on special occasions like Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*You like fancy dress parties *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Also casual parties.  Also "someone is visiting from out of town, let's throw a party" parties.  (I'm hosting one of those this evening!)

You like parties in general.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You like to go to dance halls*


----------



## Granny B.

False

You have done some square dancing


----------



## hollydolly

*True... certainly have, many times in the past..

You sometimes eat  breakfast cereal  for dinner *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I had Honey Bunches of Oats last night!

You like steak well done.*


----------



## Sunny

False. I like pink inside.

You have a favorite brand and flavor of chocolate.


----------



## Tish

True 

Spring is your favorite season.


----------



## Ruthanne

True along with Autumn

Cantaloupe is a fruit you like.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

I have strawberries in the fridge.. you've been PYO strawberry picking before...*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have chopped down your Xmas tree.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You wear an expensive watch*


----------



## Gemma

True...but haven't worn a watch in 9 years

You like to shop.


----------



## SmoothSeas

False - but I do enjoy going to yard sales.

You are 420-friendly?


----------



## hollydolly

*I don't know what that means.. so I'll pass it to the next person...*


----------



## Sunny

I didn't know what it meant either, so I googled it. It apparently means you are friendly toward cannabis.

In which case, I don't know what to answer to that. I feel "friendly" toward those who want to smoke it or use it in medications, but I don't use it personally, never have.

You have special plans for Father's Day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. no plans...

You're still working a part-time or full time paid job *


----------



## StarSong

True

Although you still enjoy it, you expect to stop working entirely within a couple of years.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.I have already retired, and getting a state pension... as well as a work pension, that'll do for me for now..

*Do you have an RV or camper van of some type...*


----------



## Ruthanne

False

You have CDs to listen to of music.


----------



## Tish

False, I use my iPod

You have a wireless printer.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You had company over today


----------



## joybelle

False

You are finding our current world quite overwhelming.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( if you're referring to the pandemic)

*You take a Vitamin B complex every day *


----------



## Sunny

I take a Vitamin B12 tablet daily. Don't know if that qualifies as a complex.

You have personally experienced a tornado. (My granddaughter's town, near Chicago, had one last night! They had to go down to the basement. Fortunately, no damage to their home, though several other houses in their town were demolished!)


----------



## hollydolly

A mix of Vit B..would constitute a complex, Sunny... and so sorry to hear of the damage to your GD's town ...

*True... I have personally experienced a Tornado.. it tore the roof off my house in Spain... and tore up the palm trees in my garden    one of the scariest things I've ever experienced *

*Ditto to the question but about Earthquakes 
*


----------



## StarSong

True on earthquakes.  (I've never dealt with a tornado and would be happy to continue avoiding that particular experience.  Glad your granddaughter is ok, @Sunny!)

My dining room and kitchen after the 1994 Northridge earthquake.







You've dealt with any kind of severe damage to your home from a natural disaster.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG ^^^^.. that's horrible...

*True we had to deal with a roof that was blown off in the tornado.....and in the late 60's my aunts tenement flat  was struck by lightening during a storm,  she was killed instantly and the house was so seriously damaged it had to be demolished.. *


*You have siblings  with whom you're estranged *


----------



## Tish

False

You play music in your car while driving.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... all the time...*

*When you look in the mirror you can see a resemblance to your grandmother *


----------



## Sunny

False. One grandmother died before I was born, the other when I was 1 year old. So all I have is a few old pictures. I don't see any resemblance to me.

StarSong, those pictures, good God!  Were you at home at the time?

When you get a phone call from a number you do not recognize, do you usually just let it ring, or push the hang-up button right away?


----------



## hollydolly

*No* I have call blocking, so a new number will have to go through my blocker and announce who they are before my I accept or deny the call.. the caller never knows if I have refused the call ... 

*Your neighbours are loud !*


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> False. One grandmother died before I was born, the other when I was 1 year old. So all I have is a few old pictures. I don't see any resemblance to me.
> 
> StarSong, those pictures, good God!  Were you at home at the time?
> 
> When you get a phone call from a number you do not recognize, do you usually just let it ring, or push the hang-up button right away?


We were.  It was pretty terrifying.  

Every drawer in the house was shaken open, and many fell out completely, cabinets and shelves dumped their contents on counters and floors, toilets hopped away and had to be reseated, and virtually every dish in the house broke, including those in the dishwasher. One wing of our house jumped 1/2" from the rest of it and had to be tied back in with giant staples and other structural fixes. Every room was an absolute mess...

A typical bedroom. How our 10 year old daughter traversed the minefields (including a half-overturned upright piano that dug itself in the wall in her room) to get to her twin 8 year old brothers' rooms and haul them out of bed is unknown to all of us, including her. It was 4:31 AM in January, and less than 1/4 moon, so everything was pitch black. Power throughout the area was killed within 5 seconds of shaking. Indoors we could literally not see our hands in front of our faces. The master suite is on the other side of the house so it took DH and me 30 seconds or so to get to the kids. We couldn't walk - or even get out of bed - it was too violent. 

Thank God we were insured. Most people were not. 




Moving on... 
True: I don't answer the phone when it's a number I don't recognize. Sometimes I swipe to decline, other times I let it ring through. Not sure which is the better way to handle those calls. 

Do you have any friends your own age who are suffering cognitive losses? (My BFF is, and it's breaking my heart.)


----------



## StarSong

Oops - missed one.  

False, my neighbors are reasonably quiet, but we're pretty tolerant of noise TBH.

Do you have any friends your own age who are suffering cognitive losses? (My BFF is, and it's breaking my heart.)


----------



## hollydolly

Good Lord...@Starsong, I had actual tears well up when I read your story of your 10 year old daughter rescuing her little brothers.. ..is this the same house you're still in now ?

Question...answer...

*No fortunately I don't have any friends who are suffering cognitive losses..( sorry your friend is going through this, is it Dementia ) ?

 you always play music when you're in the shower *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Good Lord...@Starsong, I had actual tears well up when I read your story of your 10 year old daughter rescuing her little brothers.. ..is this the same house you're still in now ?


Yes it is the same house.  We cleaned it up, and had it fixed up and reinforced.  Everything is secured to the walls now, which is why we only have the interior painted every ten years or so.  It's getting to be that time now.  When we repaint we also refloor.  You can't imagine what a hassle it is to unscrew everything from the walls...  

As you can imagine with siblings, the boys weren't apt to listen to their bossy sister under normal circumstances. Due to the layout of our house she was far closer to them. She went into one room, pulled the covers off her brother's head and told him to get out of bed and come with her. She led him by the hand to his brother's room and did the same there, then led them into the hall. When we arrived they were sitting in a cluster in the hallway, arms around each other, shell-shocked, and waiting for us.

We later asked the boys why they followed her instructions despite being terrified, both said a close variation of, "We knew she'd take care of us." Talk about a moment that puts a lump in a parent's throat.



hollydolly said:


> sorry your friend is going through this, is it Dementia ) ?


It seems to be. The question is whether she will recover any of these losses.  This is the friend in the desert that I've been dropping everything in an effort to help sort her out.  



hollydolly said:


> you always play music when you're in the shower


False.  I do not because I'm usually awake 2-3 hours before my husband.  Also I'm very quick in the shower - less than 5 minutes.  

You've lived with severe water restrictions or rationing.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You live in the Desert*


----------



## Tish

False

You sleep on your side


----------



## hollydolly

*True ( I wish I could sleep on my back)...

You take your Ipad or phone  to bed 
*


----------



## Sunny

False

StarSong, what a hair-raising experience!  I was living in WA state at that time and experienced a similar type of earthquake, I think it was a 6.4.  But the damage your house experienced looks worse.  Thank God you and your kids were OK.

You like to write with a pen rather than a pencil.


----------



## StarSong

False - I've always preferred pencils.    

You often use Sharpies, markers and highlighters.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are enjoying pretty decent weather where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..we have the best weather of the whole of the UK 

*Today You've bought something new to wear *


----------



## StarSong

False - not within the last month

You didn't buy a thing from Amazon during Prime Days.


----------



## Sunny

True. I don't even know what a Prime Day is.

You are planning a vacation trip within the next few months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..we're still on vacation lockdown... 

You get the recommended 10,000 steps a day *


----------



## Tish

True, I do try

You do Yoga


----------



## hollydolly

*False..( only believe half of what I posted in the morning thread ) 

You go to Zumba classes *


----------



## Sunny

False

You are happy with the color your hair is right now.


----------



## SmoothSeas

(basically) True - actually, it's a dull, mousy brown; but no grey (yet) so I don't have to color it...

you enjoy feeding the birds?


----------



## StarSong

True

You also enjoy feeding squirrels.


----------



## Sunny

False

You still use checks to pay for some things.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..Hardly anyone has used  cheques in the UK for many years now 

*Your keyboard is white *


----------



## Tish

No 

You prefer to use a mouse to pad on your laptop.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*I hate touch pads on the laptop...( fortunately I mostly use my Mac desktop...)

*When you make or receive a call   you always hold the phone in your left hand *


----------



## Sunny

True

You have some items hanging in your closet that you could  call "costumes."


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have a golf course close to your house *


----------



## Sunny

True. My whole community is built around a golf course. Some of the buildings have names like The Fairways and The Greens.

You are a golfer.


----------



## StarSong

False.

You play any kind of team sport.


----------



## Sunny

Not any more.

You use Alexa a lot.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

The first thing you do in the morning is check your email


----------



## RubyK

False

The first thing you do in the morning is drink coffee.


----------



## Gemma

False

The first thing you do in the evening is bathe.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You eat dinner before 7pm*


----------



## Granny B.

False, though I do aim for 7ish. 

There's something you are looking forward to


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy the rain.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You prefer dogs over cats*


----------



## StarSong

True

Although you find aquariums very soothing to watch, you have no interest in owning or caring for one.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... very true...

You have Bonsai trees in your home or garden *


----------



## StarSong

False, but I do have a hedge that's trimmed to look like a large chicken!  

You virtually never go outside during daytime without wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Sunny

True and false. My regular glasses are photosensitive (turn dark when exposed to sunlight.)

Your weather is hotter than usual this year.


----------



## StarSong

True so far.  

You aren't looking forward to the (typically) hottest part of summer because it's already been unseasonably hot.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You use a styling hot brush instead of flat irons... *


----------



## Sunny

I don't even know what any of those things are!  

You are dressing somewhat more nicely than you did in the past year.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been to a hairdresser in the past month.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..* just over a month I think...

*You've had reason to call the police for something *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Vandals hit the neighborhood a few years ago and wrote racist graffiti on cars and garage doors, including our RV.  Based on video cameras it was narrowed down (though not air-tight proven) to be a teenage boy visiting a nearby family and the son of that family.  Fortunately, everyone was able to remove the paint with gasoline and other solvents.  Everyone helped everyone else and the crisis was over fairly quickly.  The police investigated because it was a hate crime.  They spoke to the family that seemed to be responsible.  Later that day, a few retired police officers who live in the neighborhood also visited the parents and had a serious conversation with them.  The problem has not repeated.  

You've had to go to the hospital in an ambulance.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*( when I went into Labour)...

*You've trained or wanted to be a nurse...as a career *


----------



## StarSong

Oh dear.  So false.  I'm really, really not good with body fluids that erupt from the mouth, and so-so with anything below the equator in people over the age of five.  

If you were to love a man in uniform, it would likely be a paramedic or fireman rather than a police officer or soldier.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..and false..I had an ex husband who was in the navy and then became a firefighter...

Talking of Equators ... ..you've crossed the equator..*


----------



## Sunny

False.

You can name one local restaurant as your favorite.


----------



## Tish

True

Your Wedding was a large one.


----------



## Ken N Tx

True

You can lick your nose


----------



## Sunny

False. But why would I want to?    

You have something planned for today that you are really looking forward to.


----------



## StarSong

False.  My husband needs to be chauffeured to the doctor for an epidural in his back, meaning pup-pup and I will be waiting in the car - and it's going to be toasty today.  I'll try to find some shade and will turn on the AC as needed.  
Doctor doesn't permit people to drive themselves.  

Summer fruits at the peak of flavor are becoming available in your area.


----------



## hollydolly

That's exactly right. I've had 3 cortisone injections  in my lower back over the years , and the Docs  won't let you not only drive home, but even  go home unaccompanied .. . Hope your  hubs gets some relief soon... and you don't roast in the car...
*True..I suppose..I don't buy many fresh fruits tbh.. I don't eat a lot of fruit except strawberries and bananas.. mostly I buy frozen..

You do your own manicures *


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for the info and good wishes. 

Re manicures - nowadays, yes, I do my own. I had acrylic nails for many years though. Loved the way they looked, hated the hassle of having to get them done every two weeks.

You had acrylic or porcelain nails during some period of your life.


----------



## Granny B.

False, the closest I came was as a kid putting the Chiquita banana labels on my nails to pretend I had long nails.

You have cut your own hair.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

On the street you lived growing up someone was murdered?


----------



## StarSong

True for snipping errant bits, but false for anything approaching a full haircut.  

The first time you had your hair cut by a professional you were fairly deep in your teens.


----------



## hollydolly

Oops...double post ^^^^^ 

*False.. never knowingly had anyone be murdered on a street where I live...

False about the haircut..I was about 12...

You were closest to your paternal grandmother out of all of your grandparents.. *


----------



## jerry old

True or False
Can't locate that post of today regarding Submarines in Idaho.
Not in Kansas, not in Nebraska,-Idaho


----------



## hollydolly

jerry old said:


> True or False
> Can't locate that post of today regarding Submarines in Idaho.
> Not in Kansas, not in Nebraska,-Idaho


Wrong thread but here you are....

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/watching-for-submarines…-in-north-idaho.61433/


----------



## Tish

True

You really enjoyed high school.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Your teachers all wore Mortar Boards and cloaks..*


----------



## StarSong

While teaching?  False.  Shirts, ties and suits or sport coats w/slacks for the men, dresses or skirts/blouses for the women.  I don't even recall whether teachers wore mortar boards and cloaks during our graduation ceremonies.  Truth be told, I was so happy to be sprung and eager to hit the post-graduation parties that graduation itself is a complete blur.

With age and experience you came to realize your youthful instincts were correct: The teachers you thought were complete jerks or terribly incompetent were indeed that. Likewise, you had it right with the teachers you thought were highly skilled and caring.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes all of our teachers except the much younger ones ..( French teacher and Gym)... wore Mortar Boards and cloaks while teaching...







*False.*. I haven't a clue how my idea of my teachers were true.... most of them were old anyway.. and I moved out of the country when I was 19...but I suspect they were all just as I thought they were , bullies...(except my English teacher who was ironically American from one of the Carolinas, can't remember which)

*Did you get punished at senior school.. was  corporal punishment part of the regime... *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Corporal punishment was permitted when I was in lower grades (living in NY) but not when I lived in NJ, or at least not in the schools I attended.  
I never suffered a school's corporal punishment - can't even imagine it, but I did serve plenty of detention in my last year of HS for ditching school or skipping classes.

The idea of one day maybe having to wear adult diapers is a terribly distressing thought.


----------



## Sunny

Not exactly a happy thought, but "distressing" would be an overstatement. There are a lot of worse things I can imagine! 

You experienced an earthquake yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

Same question *


----------



## StarSong

False, I'm happy to say.  I did read that Maryland was experiencing seismic activity. Hoping it's settled down.  From what I can tell they were quite small and caused no damage or injuries.  No doubt they rattled some nerves though.  

Your local stores continue to require masks even though they're no longer government mandated.


----------



## hollydolly

*True,* because they're very much still required here.. most stores have large signs stating No masks No service...this will continue I'm sure until the delta Variant is under control..

*When buying online do you buy from Etsy ?*


----------



## Sunny

StarSong said:


> False, I'm happy to say.  I did read that Maryland was experiencing seismic activity. Hoping it's settled down.  From what I can tell they were quite small and caused no damage or injuries.  No doubt they rattled some nerves though.
> 
> Your local stores continue to require masks even though they're no longer government mandated.


Maryland? Really?  If so, I didn't hear a word about it. But the Bay Area of CA had an earthquake yesterday afternoon. My daughter said she felt it, but fortunately she, her dog, and her home sustained no damage.


----------



## Sunny

About Etsy, yes, I've occasionally bought something from them.

You are having unseasonably hot weather.


----------



## Tish

Yes

You enjoy takeaway at least once a month.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. only 2 or 3 times a year..

You eat white sliced bread...*


----------



## Sunny

Occasionally. It makes the best French toast.

You like to visit art museums.


----------



## StarSong

True, but only for about three hours.  I have limited interest and patience for most museums. 
Edited to say - False. I guess I really don't _like _art museums but will tolerate them for a few hours...

You now prefer less-sweet desserts than earlier in your life.


----------



## Granny B.

True.

You can type more than 50 wpm.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Just took a typing test at https://www.speedtypingonline.com/typing-test.  Came up with 51 WPM.  

You type much faster now than before the computer age.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*. easier than those old fashioned heavy typewriter keys I learned on at school...

*There's a significant height difference between you and your O/H *


----------



## Tish

True, when he was alive.

You like to keep busy


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*...( sorry you lost your partner Tish  )

*You spend more time at your friends'homes than they do at yours *


----------



## Sunny

True

You wash your own windows.


----------



## Gemma

True

You use a fabric softener when washing laundry.


----------



## StarSong

False

You use unscented laundry detergents


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You use Bounce or equivalent drying sheets  in your dryer...
*


----------



## StarSong

False.  No dryer sheets or fabric softener.  They make me sneeze.  

You are more sensitive to scented products than earlier in your life.


----------



## Sunny

True. Also allergic to dryer sheets. I had excema for months before I figured out what was causing it.

You are a golfer.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

Your car has  broken down on the busy  motorway* ( my o/h has had a blow out tyre tonight on the way home he's waiting to be rescued by the AA..)


----------



## Tish

True

You have experienced Sleep Paralysis.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.OMG about 20 years ago I used to get it a lot... it was absolutely terrifying...worse at the beginning as well when I didn't know what it was...

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong

True.  I also experienced it a lot and agree it was terrifying.  Haven't had it recently, thank heavens.   

You think sleep paralysis is the true source of most "I was abducted by aliens and paralyzed by them while they performed experiments on me, then they returned me to my bed" type of stories.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*absolutely...

*You have  been abducted by an alien ?*


----------



## Pink Biz

*I **am **an alien! 

You have been/are a sleepwalker.*


----------



## Tish

False

You don't really use frozen veggies


----------



## Sunny

False. Although in the summer I mostly make salads instead.

You have resumed at least one recreational activity now that the pandemic is over, or is drawing to a close.


----------



## StarSong

True

Fewer and fewer people in your area are wearing masks when shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

*False * ( we're still in semi-  lockdown)

*You've had the double vaccination...*


----------



## StarSong

True.  

The music mix you listen to is typically 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s and some 00s.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You know what VOIP stands for without looking it up...*


----------



## Gemma

True ... that's what my landline is.

You had a drum set as a child.


----------



## Tish

False

You can play a musical instrument.


----------



## hollydolly

*true... Cello.... albeit rusty now 

Same question*


----------



## StarSong

False

In your youth you attempted to learn how to play a musical instrument or two but it just wasn't your thing...


----------



## Sunny

False. I learned the piano and still love playing it.

You do not like the neighborhood firecrackers on the Fourth.


----------



## StarSong

False, I've come to enjoy them now that I don't have a dog that freaks out over them.  (My current dog has never been disturbed by loud or sudden noises.)  

You'll have some sort of traditional 4th of July meal today.


----------



## hollydolly

*Not me...

When you  have a zoom meeting or watch a video of some kind of discussion coming from someone's house or office , you always crick your neck to read the titles of the books on their shelves *


----------



## Tish

True   

You hate dishes in the sink.


----------



## StarSong

Nah... I generally keep it clear but if there are a few things in there for an hour or so it doesn't bug me.  

It bugs you to see bathroom counters cluttered with all kinds of junk - makeup, toothpaste, creams, hair products, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*..although I don't like it to be totally bare.. 

*You've spoken to a neighbour today *


----------



## Sunny

False, but the day has just begun.

You have at least one framed certificate, diploma, college degree, etc. on your wall.


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Your wedding invitation is framed on your wall.  (As you might have guessed, mine was irreverent.  The front was a photo of my father dressed like a mafioso holding a gun to my future husband's ribs, with me standing by in a wedding gown with a halo (fashioned from a clothes hanger) suspended over my head.  My Sicilian grandmother was not amused.  Everyone else loved it.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You're planning a holiday /vacation for this year *


----------



## StarSong

True - several including a few camping trips and one that involves airplane travel Hoping they will come to fruition. 

You are planning a fly-to vacation but cannot imagine wearing a mask for the number of hours that will include time at both airports and in the airplanes.


----------



## Sunny

No fly-to vacations being planned for this year. Our family are meeting at Rehoboth Beach, DE, which is abouot a 3-hour drive for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Question Please.. @Sunny


----------



## Sunny

You are planning a longish automobile trip.


----------



## StarSong

False, 3-4 hours to San Diego is the longest drive on my summer schedule.  

You've swum in a pool this summer.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You would rather swim in a pool than a body of water.*


----------



## debodun

Hmmmmm....can't say. Depends on what the water looks like and how many peeps are in it. I find my bathtub enough is water for me. 

Same question.


----------



## Tish

True

You suffer from allergies


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You take more than 1 medicine everyday


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. unless I need a painkiller...

You have a lucky number..*


----------



## Sunny

False

You get your exercise at a gym, especially on hot days.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

I've got a treadmill now as well as dumbbells which I've used for years..... and while we're still in semi lockdown I wouldn't go to the gym or leisure centre  . I miss swimming very much..*

*You sometimes know people are lying on forums, but you sit on your hands and say nothing... *


----------



## StarSong

Depends what they're lying about - I've called a few folks out when they've made deliberately misleading posts.  

You unwatch threads when they spiral down to the usual suspects lining up in the usual ways.


----------



## Tish

False

You check your email twice a day.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..actually I'm terrible about  checking my emails.. because people who are important to me whatsapp me instead.. so sometimes I can go several days not checking emails.. 

Same question*


----------



## Granny B.

False, I'm another one who rarely checks email. 

You have thought about moving to another state/country.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.and I've already done that.. and have a home there still.

*...Anyone thinking of making a big change to their life when the C-19 lockdowns are all over..?*


----------



## Gemma

False

Same question.


----------



## StarSong

False.  If anything this pandemic has convinced me to NOT make some of the big changes I'd been contemplating.  Downsizing, for instance.  

Same question.


----------



## Sunny

False.  The lockdowns are pretty much over in this area, and things have returned close to normal, but seemingly on a smaller scale.

You get more "scam" phone calls (which you don't pick up) than real ones.


----------



## StarSong

False.  

You guard your cell phone number almost as carefully as other highly personal information.


----------



## hollydolly

*true..*. if I need to give a number out to a stranger for any reason.. I give my husbands' business number ( rather than my own) ... ( he gets lots of spam anyway so more just goes straight into his junk folder)

*Same question*


----------



## Tish

True

You have recently bought a new appliance.


----------



## Kadee

True ….a red toaster

You need to buy a better iron


----------



## debodun

False

You like marmalade jam.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You love to buy fancy stationary *


----------



## StarSong

False 

You tend to use notecards rather than sheets of stationery.


----------



## Granny B.

True

You already knew that the opposite of "easy peasy lemon squeezy" is "stressed depressed lemon zest."


----------



## StarSong

I did not!  Too funny!!!  

Since retiring you rarely plan out meals in advance - just cruise the fridge, freezer and pantry to see what speaks to you.


----------



## debodun

True - for the most part. It's the same with grocery shopping. Amble through the store and toss what looks good in the cart.

The area where you live is usually windy.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..thank the Lord, because I hate the wind..

*You live on or near  a flood plain *


----------



## Tish

False although the river at the end of the street does rise.

Your printer is still connected via USB cable.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I don't care for wifi for my computer or peripherals.  USB connected keyboard, trackball, scanner and both laser printers (one B&W, one color).  Desktop is hooked up to the internet via ethernet cable.  Only our tablets and phones are on wifi.  

You use the switches on fans and other electronics rather than the remote controls.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have a wig.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

Same question.. do you have a wig or hairpiece..?*


----------



## StarSong

False.  I can barely style the hair I've got never mind adding someone else's to the mix...

Let's go with the same question.  Do you have a wig or hairpiece?


----------



## Sunny

Nope.

Can you usually tell when somebody else is wearing a wig or a hairpiece?


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, I have wig-dar!

You have a room or area in your residence that you use as an office.*


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You have a conservatory...*


----------



## Sunny

I have an enclosed porch filled with lots of potted plants, plus a table and two chairs. So I guess my answer would be Yes, though we Americans don't usually call it a conservatory. It's usually hot and humid, I don't love it but the plants do, and I think of it as my "greenhouse."

You can recognize many species of trees on sight.


----------



## hollydolly

This is what we call a conservatory in the UK... and various designs and sizes..









*True, I have many  trees..in my garden, and I have acres of woodland next to my house...

Your favourite colour of car to own is Red...*


----------



## Tish

False

You love to photograph wildlife.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have more than one hobby....*


----------



## Tish

True

Same Question


----------



## StarSong

I suppose so - there are several activities I enjoy doing that aren't "musts" but never considered them to be "hobbies." 

You have winnowed some of your collections.


----------



## Sunny

Somewhat, but not nearly as much as I should have. (Why do I still have programs of concerts and shows I performed in years ago?)  I can't bring myself to throw out all those zillions of slides my husband loved to take, most of them scenery. And many of the slides of people are now digitized!  I'm sure when I'm gone, my children will just dump the whole lot of them.

You still play your favorite CD's, at least once in a while.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I copied them onto my computer and added them to my iPod (yes, I still use an iPod). 

You have converted an old phone into an MP3 type music player.


----------



## hollydolly

*False....lol..why would I want to ?* 

*You enjoy thunder & lightening storms*


----------



## Tish

True, absolutely love them.

You keep your house at a certain temperature all year around.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have travelled to many parts of your own country *


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You like to fly on an airplane


----------



## hollydolly

True..I love to fly but I hate the airport experience... 

*You've flown to more than 6 countries outside of your own *


----------



## StarSong

False, haven't flown into more than 6 but have visited more than 20.  

Airplane takeoffs and landings make you nervous.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You have a kitchen cupboard specifically for spice jars and packets *


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have (paid) help cleaning your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You wash your kitchen and bathroom floors every day *


----------



## StarSong

Every day?  Heavens no!  Once a week is more than enough.  

You use fresh kitchen towels at least once a day.


----------



## Tish

True

You think Christmas in the middle of summer is odd.


----------



## Sunny

True, but you probably don't.  

You enjoy going to weddings.


----------



## StarSong

True, true, true.  

Going back to Christmas in summer - I moved from cold Decembers to warm. I'm here to tell you that the transition from heavy jackets, mittens and icy streets to short sleeves, shorts and sandals at Christmas was a remarkably quick learning curve. And a happy one. 

You have a lock on your credit reports.


----------



## Sunny

I don't know what that means. 

If you really enjoyed a book or a movie, or a TV series, you frequently enjoy it more than once.


----------



## StarSong

A lock on a credit report means that someone can't check your credit or open any new CCs or accounts in your name unless you suspend the lock.  It's to help prevent identity theft.

True on the books, movies and series.

You normally zoom once a week, sometimes more.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You still have an aunt or uncle alive *


----------



## Tish

Sadly no

You have tried shearing a sheep.


----------



## Gemma

No

You took canoe lessons.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... when I was at school , I was in the sailing club..

You can Dive from the high Diving board *


----------



## StarSong

Only if someone pushes me from behind...

You used to love candy buttons as a child


----------



## hollydolly

OMG..I'd forgotten all about those.. yes *True.*.. 

*You've recently had your car serviced...*


----------



## StarSong

Yes, just yesterday as it happens...  Oil change, tire rotation and other standard maintenance.  

You are good about taking care of routine maintenance when it comes to your body, vehicles and home.


----------



## Tish

Yes

You have sent food back at a resurant when it wasn't cooked properly.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes*..absolutely....


*You wear rings on more than one finger *


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes

You enjoy eating ice cream


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You often engage in gossip.*


----------



## StarSong

Define gossip.  Also often.  

You are able to disagree with some people without finding them disagreeable.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You have new mail in your mailbox pretty much every day.


----------



## StarSong

True - sometimes it's only junk, but there's mail every day.  

Your area has reinstated mandatory mask wearing (Los Angeles County did so yesterday) in response to rising C-19 cases.


----------



## Tish

True

Your furbaby follows you around the house


----------



## hollydolly

*true....one of my grandfurkids cannot be without me by his side every minute when I'm visiting... and cries when I leave... *
*
You've had to pick someone out on a police line-up...*


----------



## Granny B.

True. I was abducted when I was in my 20s. Good news is that I was let go after a while and wasn't hurt, but I sure did think I was going to die that night.

You will go to the trouble of taking a bug outside of your house instead of just squashing it.


----------



## StarSong

True

You are much more aware of the likely sentience and rights to survival of non-human lives than when you were younger.


----------



## Sunny

True

One canine breed is your favorite.


----------



## StarSong

False.

There are certain canine breeds that you would never have for a pet.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have taken a photo or photos of wildlife recently.*..( I did today..posted some on the what you done today thread)..


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer popcorn to chips


----------



## hollydolly

*If you mean French fries.. NO*... 

*You usually go out for lunch on Sundays...*


----------



## StarSong

False 

You prefer cooking and eating at home over restaurants.


----------



## Sunny

Mostly, yes.

You watch TV mainly in the evening.


----------



## StarSong

True.  I only turn the TV before nightfall if there's a major disaster.  Last time was January 6th.  

You rarely watch TV in bed although you have a television in the bedroom.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, no TV in boudoir

You met your s/o when you were in your twenties.*


----------



## StarSong

True

You were smitten the moment you met your s/o.


----------



## Sunny

True, at least I knew I liked him a lot.

You usually read the newspaper in a certain order.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... but not the digital version..*

Thinking of a convo earlier today on this forum...

*You've lived in Public/Government housing...*


----------



## Owlivia

False

You have been to your highschool/university reunions.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, one or two of them. Still wearing the t-shirt.

You are planning a fun trip in August.


----------



## debodun

False

You like coconut.


----------



## Tish

True

You like dried fruit as a snack


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You like Giving a Party at home


----------



## hollydolly

*False...I've had a few and been to many more, but in truth I hate house parties, so I stopped going 

You have quirky bathroom fittings..taps etc..*


----------



## StarSong

False

Your home was built after WWII.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You were born after WWII.*


----------



## StarSong

True

All of the men who were of age to do so, served in WWII.


----------



## Sunny

False. Some of them could not because of medical conditions.

You can remember WW2.


----------



## StarSong

False.  It ended well before I was born.  

You first took notice of because of the Vietnam War.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. we were not involved in the Vietnam war and I was too young to know it was going on..

Your parents  or g/parents were exempt from war duty for some reason... *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't think my grandfathers were involved in any war. My dad served in WW2.

You know someone that owns or works in a restaurant.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes*.. I personally know many people who either own, or work in a restaurant

*You've had to endure the heartbreak of not being invited to a wedding or funeral due to limited numbers during the pandemic *


----------



## Tish

True

You respect those that respect you


----------



## hollydolly

*True...of course.*.

*if there's no-one in the park you're sometimes tempted to take a turn on a swing... *


----------



## Sunny

False. But then, I never walk around in deserted parks alone.

Some musical selections make you start dancing.


----------



## Tish

True

You often laugh when you remember something from your past.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

...you still feel guilty about something that you feel you did wrong decades ago...*


----------



## Gemma

False

You talk to yourself around the house when no one is home.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You go to farmer's markets in summer.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.all year round actually...

*You eat eggs often, for breakfast *


----------



## Tish

False

You like hot cross buns


----------



## StarSong

False.  They're meh for me.

You love marzipan filled pastry.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You eat late at night....*


----------



## Tish

False

You have bought some clothing online


----------



## hollydolly

*true*  but it's from a  Quality specialist country clothing store.. ..

*You carry a lucky charm with you ...*


----------



## Gemma

False

You prefer lemons over limes.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You burn candles all year round.*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you read or watch the news everyday


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You're thinking of moving house..*


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually turn on the news or some music while working in the kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*...which is odd because I have the facility in there to do it, but it just never occurs to me.. 

*You still swim in the local freshwater rivers... *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Never lived near a swimmable river, but did splash around in a local creek when I was in my teens.  
Los Angeles doesn't have swimmable rivers.  

You dislike going in ponds at least partly because their bottoms tend to be slick and slimy.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...* I never go into a pond not even to wade in them, I leave the ponds for the ducks and swans...

*We're an Island so we're surrounded by water  around us and through us .. your choice would be to live nearer water than inland *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have been to the Vatican.*


----------



## Tish

False

You have played electronic games with your grandchildren


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You will be watching some of the Olympic games.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You have much needed rain  today to cool the temps...*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Much needed rain is probably many months away for us.  

You have a few "drop zone" areas in your home that attract clutter.


----------



## Tish

False 

You have a junk draw


----------



## Sunny

Only one. A shelf in the kitchen

Your weather has improved in the last week over what it was.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You love eating liver and onions


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. not _love _but I like it...

*You always wear trainers without trainer socks...*


----------



## StarSong

False, I think.  Not exactly sure what "trainer socks" are.  
I wear little no-show socks with sneakers/trainers.  I'd prefer no socks at all, but have learned the hard way that bare feet in sneakers aren't a good combo (the shoes start to stink).  

You only wear shoes when going outdoors.


----------



## Sunny

False. I wear other clothes, too, otherwise I might get arrested.

You use one of those dish wands with disposable sponges for washing dishes.


----------



## hollydolly

(no show socks = Trainer socks).. trainers = sneakers ... 

*False...I use long handles scrubby brushes ..  and green sponge scourers.. 

Unusually  I have spent most of this afternoon and evening on the computer.. have you ever spent that long all at once  ( aside from work related things) *


----------



## Tish

True

You own a pair of red shoes.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

If you've had the Covid vaccine, you carry the card stating such with you when you're out.*


----------



## Granny B.

True

You read for a bit before going to sleep.


----------



## Murrmurr

False

You're a bed-hog.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you drive on the left side of the road


----------



## Sunny

False, unless it's a one-way  road, with two lanes.

You have been pulled over for a driving violation at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...


You still enjoy driving at night *


----------



## Sunny

False  (Never did "enjoy" it.)

You play at least one card game or board game regularly.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You despise pedants... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, they annoy me but I don't despise them

You sunburn easily.*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Not easily but I will sunburn if outside long enough.

In your youth you tanned easily.


----------



## Sunny

No, but sunburned easily.

When you go to an ocean beach, do you go into the water far enough to jump in and out of the waves?


----------



## StarSong

No.  When at the ocean I usually only go in up to my knees.  

You prefer swimming in a pool rather than the ocean.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been caught in a hail storm.


----------



## hollydolly

*LOL...I live in England whaddya think? 

You have or had a piano in your home *


----------



## StarSong

True

You have or have had a guitar in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... my daughter had several when she lived at home , she's a Bass guitarist 

You can play a musical instrument well...*


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only badly.  Very badly.  

You don't believe in the devil.


----------



## Sunny

True. Although there are some people who could almost make me believe....

You are pretty good with electronic gadgets.


----------



## debodun

False - I am kind of a technophobe. I allow myself a desktop computer, but if something is amiss with it, I usually can't fix it. I still have a VCR and CRT TV and no cell phone.

You like to do Sudoku puzzles.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, never could get the hang of them

You were in your thirties during your last pregnancy.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...I was 30 when I lost my unborn son...

You were an only child *


----------



## Sunny

True

You have favorite items of apparel that you seem to wear much more often than others.


----------



## Tish

True

You have had food delivered via Menulog


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can tie a man's necktie.*


----------



## StarSong

True 

You have ridden a donkey.


----------



## Sunny

False

You rarely buy postage stamps any more. But when you do, you still like to look at the selections and pick a particular kind, if possible .(Bugs Bunny is my current favorite.)


----------



## debodun

True - I found a bunch of "forever" stamps (I didn't buy them) and have been using them for the last 5 years. About the only thing I have to mail any more are doctor co-pay notifications.

You like lemon meringue pie.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.. 

You still worry when one of your kids gets sick, just like you did when they were little *


----------



## Granny B.

False. I don't have children. But I do worry about my pets.

You have locked yourself out of your car/home at least once in your life


----------



## debodun

True - less now that there are car alerts about that.

You live on or near the main street of your town.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You've spent time as an inpatient in hospital...*


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You tend to catch a cold quite often.*


----------



## Tish

False

You have Asthma


----------



## Gemma

False

You have dressed up in a costume for Halloween.


----------



## Sunny

True, but not since I was a kid.

You have a favorite snack that you know is not particularly good for you.


----------



## hollydolly

*true

You are quick tempered*


----------



## Gemma

False

You like avocadoes


----------



## StarSong

True, true, true! 

In your area you can buy avocadoes relatively inexpensively year-round.


----------



## debodun

False - sometimes they aren't available. The lest expensive I've ever seen them is $1 each.

You have a real painting (not a print) in your house.


----------



## StarSong

Sometimes avocadoes are 25¢ or 33¢ here.  Usually about 50¢-75¢ each.  Rarely as high as $1.

Yes on real paintings.  Several.  

You have signed lithographs in your home.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have original art done by yourself or a member of your family in your home.


----------



## debodun

True.  My father's sister was an artist. There are her paintings I rescued from her estate:





You like Hawaiian print shirts.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Living in Hawaii, all expenses paid, would be a dream come true.*


----------



## debodun

False - I don't think I'd enjoy living where it was warm all the time. Hawaii has earthquakes and volcanoes. So, thanks, but no thanks. It was one of my father's dreams to visit Hawaii and he liked Hawaiian music, but like everything else, he just never got to do it.

You usually retire for the evening before 10 PM.


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You've bought something new for yourself today...*


----------



## Tish

False

You like to rummage through secondhand shops.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have an assortment of different sized Band-Aids.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, just one size

You have the gift of gab.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You're playing a sport today *


----------



## debodun

False, unless you consider getting ready for a moving sale as a sport.

You like cinnamon flavored cookies.


----------



## StarSong

True.  But then again, I like most cookies.






You prefer soft cookies to hard cookies.


----------



## debodun

Very true

When you were a kid, you watched Saturday morning cartoons on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...


..and sometimes you went to the Saturday morning kids matinee at the cinema...*


----------



## Tish

False My weekends were spent playing sports.

You attended every sports game your child was in.


----------



## Sunny

Can't really remember. My kids weren't particularly athletic, for the most part. I do remember attending a few little league games. But mostly it was musical concerts and plays that my kids were performing in.

You have a backyard grill that you cook on frequently.


----------



## Gemma

True

You will have company this weekend.


----------



## Kadee

False we’ve just come out of a week long snap lockdown and we are still restricted on having any visitors .

your partner / husband go’s food shopping with you to push the trolly  ( cart )


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your appendix has been removed.*


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You have unseasonably hot/cold or wet weather where you are *


----------



## StarSong

False.  It's quite warm here, but not unseasonably so. July/Aug/Sept are always quite warm in So Cal.

You've never watched a movie on The Hallmark Channel nor do you plan to do so.


----------



## Sunny

True, not that I can remember, anyway. Not my kind of movies.

You have had (or are having) problems getting your printer to work.


----------



## StarSong

False

None of your computer peripherals are connected wirelessly.


----------



## debodun

True

You still have your tonsils.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You take smaller than average size shoe...*


----------



## Sunny

False. Completely average. In fact, I am the most average size person you've ever seen!

You've been following the Olympics.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy a warm cocoa


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your town/city had a change in leadership over the past year.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You're very involved in Politics*


----------



## Sunny

Not very involved, but somewhat.

You like eggs in some form for breakfast.


----------



## debodun

False

You like bacon fried very crisp.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( we're British we prefer our pork to be flaccid.) 

*You always have the same plan for Sundays *


----------



## StarSong

True in that we usually see our daughter's family on Sundays.  

Where you live, cats are largely safe from predators.


----------



## Tish

True

Butterflies always visit your garden.


----------



## hollydolly

*true...

You live on acreage...*


----------



## StarSong

False.  About 1/5 of an acre.  I grew up on 5 acres, and my husband grew up on 1/2 acre of fully landscaped property.  Neither of us wanted to commit to high levels of upkeep.  Same with my son-in-law.  When he and DD were looking for a home he wanted a tiny yard for the same reason.     

Sometimes while admiring a very large home or extensive manicured grounds you think to yourself, it's a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live here unless I had a paid staff.


----------



## debodun

What's your question, StarSong?


----------



## StarSong

Do you think that to yourself when you visit a very large home or a home with extensive manicured grounds?


----------



## debodun

True

You've made pineapple upside-down cake in the last 6 months.


----------



## Sunny

No.

Do you have a secret (or not so secret) desire to live in a different home or location than the one you are in?


----------



## hollydolly

*Yes, Definitely, and it's no secret....

Same question *


----------



## StarSong

False, though I did for several years. When pandemic restrictions hit I saw the value to our large-ish house, backyard pool, proximity to our children, friendly neighbors, walkable neighborhood and nearby shopping. 

You often make enough food to provide leftovers for another meal.


----------



## debodun

True in general - make or buy. I can get 5 or 6 meals out of one of my "pasta bake" casseroles.

Your residence has asphalt shingles.


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy sitting and chatting with the neighbors.


----------



## Tish

False ( Hardly see them)

You have potted plant


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You always open your windows as soon as you get out of bed...*


----------



## StarSong

True, except that in my case it's doors with rather than windows.  

All of the doors and windows on your house have screens for security purposes or to keep pests out - or both.


----------



## Sunny

Well, not the door, since it's an apartment leading into the hallway. But the windows, yes.  Interestingly, when I lived in the Pacific Northwest, none of the windows there had screens, as there were so few flying insects. I wonder if that's still true, after their heat wave.

You have a favorite sport to watch.


----------



## hollydolly

*Not really*...I used to love to watch Horse -racing, but I went off that a long time ago. Sometimes I'll watch a little bit of F1 with Hubs... but watching them going around and around ad nauseum, knowing everyone is just waiting for a crash to liven things up, gets a bit monotonous for me.. 

*Do you still play a sport ? *


----------



## Tish

True Golf and Squash

No matter how cold it is, you go for your daily walk.


----------



## Sunny

It doesn't get that cold here, especially lately. But I skip the walk if it's too hot.  Usually I go to the gym and use the treadmill.

You have bought something from a plant nursery within the past week.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... but I might today...

You have Lilies blooming  in the garden *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You cry easily.*


----------



## StarSong

False

You laugh easily


----------



## Tish

True

You are a good character reader.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh no..*.false.*.. I used to think I was but some people have had me really fooled...

*Same question *


----------



## StarSong

Probably not.  Pondering that question begs this one:

Doesn't it seem most people are poor readers of people's characters - their own included?  (I can't think of any other explanation for some of the political and religious leaders that so many follow rabidly.)


----------



## Tish

True

You would rather drive than catch a train on a long trip.


----------



## Sunny

False

For the Americans:  You like watching baseball more than football.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like full moon nights.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You think astrology is nonsense.*


----------



## StarSong

True

You also think numerology is nonsense


----------



## hollydolly

*true ( but I don't think astrology is nonsense) 

You feel the heat more acutely as you get older
*


----------



## StarSong

True.  

As you're getting older the temperature zone in which you feel comfortable (without adding heat or AC) is narrowing.


----------



## Sunny

False. No changes that I can detect in what I can tolerate. But the climate has certainly been changing!

If you ever drink alcoholic beverages, do you usually prefer the same one?


----------



## StarSong

I might have one or two drinks a week, at most.  Usually not even that.  True on what I'll drink.  A glass of beer, half a glass of wine, a margarita that's heavy on the mix and light on the tequila are my most frequent choices. 

When it comes to beverages, you drink far more water than anything else.


----------



## Tish

True

When it comes to chocolate you have a piece daily


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

One or more of your parents is still alive *


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy re-reading a book, or re-watching a movie or TV series that you enjoyed.


----------



## StarSong

True

You love bingeing TV series and can't imagine having to wait a full week for the next episode, though you did that for most of your life.


----------



## Tish

True ( Outlander at the moment)

You have had a tea party with your granddaughter.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I have no GC's..only Grandfurkids... 

*Helicopters regularly fly over your home*


----------



## Sunny

Occasionally, not regularly. At least, I don't hear them that often. We do get Air Force One pretty often, though.

You have a favorite kind of tree.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, love them all.

You have run a marathon.*


----------



## Sunny

Oh God, no!  I'm happy I can walk!

You like to sing along with recorded music.


----------



## Tish

Yup, even in a supermarket   

You love clothes shopping.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have been stopped by a cop.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You went to your high school senior prom.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. we didn't have proms when I was at school

*You're still shopping online even tho' the shops are all back trading as normal..*


----------



## StarSong

True

Since the pandemic started you never stopped wearing masks in shops and crowded outdoor places, regardless of local mandates.


----------



## Sunny

False. Never wear them if I don't have to. (Which I do, once again.)

You still pay some of your bills by check.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..we haven't paid anything by cheque in probably over a decade 

You would prefer to go metric as a country ... *


----------



## Tish

True

You start each day with a glass of water/ be it with coffee or tea in it.


----------



## Gemma

True...just water

You like chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## Sunny

True!

You like watching old movies occasionally.


----------



## StarSong

True.  More than occasionally though!  

You can't get into CGI-heavy films.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...


You see at least one of your children in person  every week *


----------



## Tish

True

You have spare lightbulbs for all your lamps and lighting.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.OMG..boxes of different types, not like the old days when all the lights took pretty much the same bulbs..

*You still have good enough arms to be able to wear sleeveless tops... *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *True.*.OMG..boxes of different types, not like the old days when all the lights took pretty much the same bulbs..
> 
> *You still have good enough arms to be able to wear sleeveless tops... *


Only barely true.  I'm on the edge of losing that possibility and am very sad about it.  

You've moved to bathing suits with swim short bottoms.


----------



## hollydolly

*No*...not yet.. but I've been thinking about doing it...

*if you didn't have your own pool ( which I don't at this house)..would you use the local public pool? *


----------



## StarSong

I would not.  If I or my children didn't have backyard pools I'd probably dispense with swimming altogether.

Do you/would you go to a gym?


----------



## Sunny

No. Our pool is semi-public, I guess, since it's meant to be used by the residents of our little community, but that's a very limited number of people. We are all seniors, and pretty much all vaccinated, to the best of my knowledge.  And even then, it's too hot to enjoy a pool. When I went about a week ago, the water was almost lukewarm!

You eat a lot more fruits in the summer than in the winter.


----------



## StarSong

Not necessarily, but the fruits I eat during summer are often different from the ones I eat in winter.

I'll repeat the question that got missed:
Do you/would you go to a gym?


----------



## Gemma

False.  Have my own gym equipment in a spare bedroom and taking care of close to 100 acres of owned property, is all the exercise I need.

If a stray cat showed up on your doorstep, you would feed it.


----------



## hollydolly

*No..*. I don't like cats... (however that's too simplistic an answer, if it was obviously starving I would give it food outside, but I wouldn't take it in..

*Do you watch any reality tv shows *


----------



## Sunny

No. Although I did enjoy the Up series, where they featured the same group of English people, starting at age 7, and continued following their lives every 7 years since then. I think in the last one they were 63. I guess that one was "reality."

You have been to a country in Asia.


----------



## Tish

Yes HongKong and Singapore

You have been to New Zealand


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  

Although you've been to Mexico you aren't apt to return anytime soon because of the cartels and other violent groups.


----------



## Sunny

True

You often have trouble getting your printer to do what you want.


----------



## StarSong

False

Your printer is hooked to your computer via USB rather than wirelessly.


----------



## Tish

Not guilty although I do have a USB cord.

You have used a hand fan.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes and I use one most days during the summer..it's battery powered ( although I do have several Spanish paper fans)... ..and looks like this...







 I have both colours

*You read or watch the news several times a day *


----------



## Sunny

True. I read the newspaper every day, and my "default" TV stations are CNN and MSNBC.

You like several different types of potato dishes.


----------



## StarSong

True, but plain baked is my favorite.

You have developed an appreciation for quinoa.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..( ugh)...

*You keep a quiet  eye on your elderly neighbours and notice if there's anything wrong  *


----------



## Sunny

False.  All my neighbors are elderly.

You have at leaast one tie-dyed item of clothing.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a favorite type of squash you like to eat.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a massage chair


----------



## hollydolly

*true,*,well it's a massage attachment to use on an armchair.... 

*You more closely identified with the hippie movement  when younger *


----------



## debodun

False -  I was a total 

You have a canister vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Tish

True

You use an Airfryer instead of an oil one.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. I don't use either...

*You feel your life has become pretty mundane *


----------



## Gemma

False ("Life is *10 percent what you make it*, and 90 percent how you take it." -Irving Berlin.)

You like chipped beef over toast.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Haven't ever had it.  (It's not a popular dish in the US, or at least not in any area I've lived.) 

You rarely eat gravy.


----------



## Sunny

True (And like you, I don't even know what chipped beef is.)

You are enjoying slightly cooler weather today.


----------



## StarSong

Nah.... mid 90s for a high, upper 60s for a low, humidity at about 25%.  Fairly typical August weather.  

All things considered, your area's summer weather has been fairly typical so far.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. very unseasonable, aside from July.... 

*Talking of seasoning... you always season your food well...*


----------



## Sunny

True. (I don't know how "well," but I use seasonings a lot.)

You have a Roomba vacuum cleaning robot.


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than one umbrella in your residence.


----------



## Gemma

True

You prefer gloves rather than mittens.


----------



## StarSong

True

You prefer jackets to coats.


----------



## debodun

True

You know more than 3 people who are left-handed.


----------



## hollydolly

*yes, including my sister...

You know someone who was born and remains  profoundly deaf*


----------



## Sunny

False, though I do know quite a few who are "hard of hearing."

You wear makeup along with your mask.


----------



## Tish

False

You have tried false eyelashes.


----------



## StarSong

Tried and failed miserably at the attempt to apply them.  My cousin and I tried this about 20 years ago.  The wine and our husband's great amusement (and unhelpful "help") didn't improve our aim a bit as I recall.  We laughed ourselves silly that night. 

You would like to try applying false eyelashes with a close friend, if only for the giggles. (I'd be happy to give it another go!)


----------



## Sunny

Nah, I'm not a big user of makeup items. Plus, it would be kind of a long reach from MD to CA!   

You know how to sail a boat.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I've helped sail some boats but only with a lot of tutelage that was forgotten twenty minutes after I stepped back on dry land.  

You find being on the ocean very relaxing in a primal kind of way.


----------



## debodun

False - I've been to the ocean many times, but haven't been back since the early 1980s when I went last with my folks. Could never understand what people see in it.

You've barbecued food within the last 2 months.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are planning to move soon.


----------



## debodun

True - in the process, in fact.

You've eaten canned soup in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Sunny

True.  Today, in fact.

You prefer one particular type of apple.


----------



## debodun

True - Cortlands

You have a full-length mirror in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*true*...several.. a Triple  full length built in wardrobe mirrors in one room, and a hanging full length in another...

*You can apply lipstick properly   without the need for a mirror... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You believe that breaking a mirror will bring bad luck.*


----------



## Sunny

Nope.

You would go to a live performance with a mask on, if the chance presented itself.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You always get a good night's sleep?


----------



## Tish

True

You have recently cleaned out your fridge.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

You had the best teenage years...*


----------



## StarSong

False

Your twenties were a rip-roaring good time.


----------



## Sunny

True.  I got married at 20, and all three of my children were born in my 20's.  It was pretty rip-roaring, all right!

You are beginning to notice more of a pro-vaccine sentiment, even among many of those who were anti-vaxxers for a long time.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.in fact I'm hearing more concern among that the Double vaccinated people are still succumbing to the Virus ( albeit not dying in such numbers) 

*You're superstitious  about opening an umbrella indoors*


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Generally speaking, you aren't superstitious.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a favorite Broadway show that you still enjoy listening to.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a broad range of music you listen to


----------



## hollydolly

*Absolutely True.*.. I have very eclectic music tastes...

*You would volunteer to take a trip to the moon if you could have the opportunity....*


----------



## Sunny

Good grief, I'm happy if I can make it a couple of states over!  

You have watched, or are watching, the series The White Lotus.  (It's on HBO, and I'm really caught up in it. Good story, and gorgeous Hawaiian scenery.)


----------



## mike4lorie

false

the first thing you do in the mornings is come here


----------



## StarSong

True, after getting ready for the day and pouring my first cup of coffee. 

You spend far more time on the internet in the mornings than the afternoons or evenings.


----------



## Sunny

True. It's part of my breakfast routine, along with my coffee.

You still enjoy a sport you started doing in your youth.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I don't play any sports per se.  

You no longer enjoy participating in competitions or score-keeping games and sports.


----------



## hollydolly

*false..I'm extremely competitive..

You are not interested in craft making 
*


----------



## debodun

True - when we used to have the "Senior Time" social club before the pandemic, we'd usually play BINGO and have a catered lunch, then do a craft. I seldom stayed for the craft part. I have enough junk to deal with.

There are still empty store shelves in your locale.


----------



## Sunny

False. We have tons of everything.

You sometimes get carry-out dinners because it feels safer eating at home.


----------



## debodun

True

You've eaten Chinese-American food in the last 4 months.


----------



## hollydolly

*No.. but I've eaten Chinese-English

Your favourite take-out food is Mexican *


----------



## Tish

False

You like seafood


----------



## StarSong

True, but I rarely eat it anymore.  

You've cleaned a freshly caught fish.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have more than one calendar hanging on the walls of your home.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I have zero calendars hanging in my home.  

You struggle to figure out gifts for your loved ones' birthdays.


----------



## debodun

False - because I don't give gifts. Everyone I know already seems to have all they need - why pile it higher and deeper by spending money on things they don't want to need?

Your wallet is real leather.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

Ditto, your Ipad holder...(case)...*


----------



## Tish

True

You always match your accessories to what you are wearing.


----------



## StarSong

False. 

When you were a child your mother nearly always wore a hat when she went out in public.


----------



## debodun

False - I only remember her wearing a hat the few times she and dad attended church.

You own an analog wristwatch.


----------



## hollydolly

*true ...all my watches are analogue but run on batteries.. 

Do you still own a digital watch ? *


----------



## Tish

False

You wear a fitness bracelet/watch


----------



## hollydolly

*False


You take physical exercise of some kind most days *


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You don't do the recommended daily amount or variety of physical exercise -- and by the looks of them, you suspect that most of the people who urge us to do so aren't following their own advice.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, to the first part...not sure about the second part.

You get seasick quite easily.*


----------



## debodun

True - any motion sickness. When I was a kid I hated the thought of going on a on a long vacation trip because I got so carsick.

You think the best flavor for a birthday cake is chocolate.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I don't think it - I know it! 

Your cell phone is in a protective foldover type wallet.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. I used to have that but it was a PITA, so I now have a screen protector, and a rubber backed shockproof case...which doesn't fold over 

*You find it harder to learn new things as you age..*


----------



## debodun

True, sadly.

At least two of your neighbors have gardens.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..we all do .....


*You prefer soft lighting in your rooms aside from the kitchen *


----------



## Furryanimal

True.
You enjoy a nice sirloin steak?


----------



## Tish

True

You already looking forward to the next season


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You will begin shopping for Christmas very soon.*


----------



## debodun

False

You watch a lot of sports on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You wash your own windows...*


----------



## Gemma

True...they tilt in for easy cleaning.

You like to wear the color pink.


----------



## Sassycakes

Guilty

You have a large house


----------



## debodun

If you consider a 2500 sq ft house large, then yes, added to that another 1300 sq ft one.

You eat what you consider excessive anounts of sweets during some holiday seasons.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been thinking of buying a new car


----------



## hollydolly

*True...

Your car is silver coloured*


----------



## Gemma

False...it's black

You sleep with a queen sized pillow.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You still write notes and reminders  on paper rather in 'notes' on your computer or phone*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

when grocery  shopping do you only go by your lists


----------



## StarSong

False - my list is only a reminder of what not to forget.  

In addition to your list, you always cruise certain aisles of the grocery store and buy what appeals.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...*  ( although not recently)

*You still shop in Malls...*


----------



## Tish

True

You never add salt to your food.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, but only on a few things

You enjoy iced coffee on a hot day.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have a box of tissues in every room...*


----------



## Gemma

False

You often use paper towels.


----------



## debodun

True

You are well stocked up on household supplies in case of emergency or shortages.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. altho' I was very surprised today to find I've almost run out of Both Bleach and Window cleaner... not like me to get down so low on essentials..
*
You always wear rubber gloves while cleaning *


----------



## debodun

True - for the most part, unless it's a quick rinse of some dishes. If I'm going to get down and dirty for a while, then definitely.  My gloves are neoprene.

Math was a good subject for you in school.


----------



## Tish

True

You can still read the fine print without glasses.


----------



## hollydolly

*False... 

You have a container, or jar with every type of pen imaginable..
*


----------



## debodun

True - several, in fact.

You drink tea a lot.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...is the pope a Catholic, does Dolly Parton sleep on her back?... I 'm a Brit... tea runs through my veins... 

You often eat burgers from a Famous burger restaurant *


----------



## debodun

False - I don't eat out and don't eat red meat very much.

You feed wild birds.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..*.I even bought a wheelie bin a few  years ago especially just to hold all the wild bird & hedgehog food... and every month the feeders get thoroughly cleaned.. I don't however feed pigeons or seagulls in the street






*You get wildlife in your garden other than birds...*


----------



## Tish

True, Roos and Wombats

You have a tree on your property.


----------



## hollydolly

*true..a few...

You watch TV during the day *


----------



## debodun

True - early morning than again late afternoon - usually. 

You've owned a sundial or seen one in person.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. they're all around  in just about every park here..

*It's a holiday weekend here so ..on holiday weekends  you try and go somewhere even for just a day trip*


----------



## Tish

True, although not right now as we are in lockdown.

You wear sunscreen when you go out.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have more than 5 nephews.*


----------



## StarSong

False

Your family of origin was larger family than any of you or your siblings produced.


----------



## debodun

True - my family is petering out - fast.

Your area has had above average rainfall so far this year.


----------



## StarSong

False.  We're suffering from a serious drought.  

You enjoy the drama of a heavy rainstorm.


----------



## Tish

True

You have tried vanilla coffee


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You've been out to a restaurant today to eat...*


----------



## Sunny

False, but it's only 10:20 AM.

You have had a fire in your house requiring a response from the fire department, at least once.


----------



## Gemma

False

You've had a problem with ants in your home this year.


----------



## debodun

True - around the end of May I get the tiniest black ants on the kitchen counter near the sink kitchen. They go away eventually - I just don't leave out anything except a 50/50 mix of borax and powdered sugar as bait.

There are a lot of feral cats in your neighorhood.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I live in a quiet town, not a jungle!     

You have vivid dreams most every night.*


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.unfortunately..

*You've made something from scratch ( food or anything) in the last week *


----------



## StarSong

True.  Virtually every day.  

You eat a lot more junk food when hosting overnight guests.


----------



## Sunny

False. 

You like yogurt and fruit, especially in the summer. With granola or coconut sprinkled on top.


----------



## Tish

True

You make your own yogurt


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You have a separate office room*


----------



## Sunny

True. It also doubles as an occasional guest room.

You have one favorite sport.


----------



## StarSong

To play?  False. I no longer play sports.  To watch?  True: baseball. 

You never developed excellent crafting skills.


----------



## debodun

True - all thumbs when it comes to crafts.

You were sent to the principal's office at least once when in school.


----------



## StarSong

True.  Never for important infractions though.  Mostly for cutting class or school.  

You would have taken an F rather than cheat on an exam.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..lol....

*You prefer green veggies to any other colour....*


----------



## Tish

Not Guilty

You make your own smoothies.


----------



## StarSong

Guilty in that I make rather than buy them, but have generally trended away from smoothies for no particular reason. 

You tend to embrace a type of food for a while then move onto another.


----------



## Sunny

False

You lock your phone when not using it.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You do mobile banking *


----------



## debodun

False

You know parents that have more than 5 children.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have adopted or fostered a child.*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your kitchen floor is wood, or something that looks like wood.


----------



## debodun

False - there may be wood somewhere under it, but the surface is good old-fashioned linoleum tiiles.

You know someone that owns a real fur coat.


----------



## Gemma

False...no one I know would be caught dead owning or wearing real fur.

You are a nature nut.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*..I live surrounded by woodland/rivers  and farmland... I love it all 

*Sixteen was the age you were on your first date *


----------



## Jackie23

hmmm....its been so long ago, false I think

You love working in your yard.


----------



## Tish

True

You like watching car racing


----------



## Gemma

False

You still remember your first love.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have more than 3 Children


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You had/have a gerbil as a pet.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You prefer dogs over cats *


----------



## Gemma

False...I like them both equally

You would consider yourself a social butterfly.


----------



## StarSong

False, though I have plenty of friends and social contacts.  

You have friends who are true social butterflies and realize that lifestyle would wear thin on you very quickly.


----------



## debodun

True

You used to watch cartoons on Saturday morning when you were a kid.


----------



## Sunny

False

You order cleaning supplies for your home online.


----------



## SmoothSeas

False, I tend to mix my own  -  bleach and water, vinegar and water, etc


you prefer dark chocolate to milk chocolate...


----------



## Pink Biz

*No

You need a new appliance of some kind.*


----------



## Sunny

Probably. My roomba is acting temperamental.

You have a tornado nearby today.  (I do, fortunately not here, but not too far.)


----------



## Gemma

False, just rain today.  (I saw that on the news this evening, about the tornado that hit Maryland.)

You have Alexis in your home.


----------



## Tish

False

Same question


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*....and google home hub ( the latter is far superior) 

*You're technologically minded...*


----------



## StarSong

In many ways, true. 

You are concerned about the large amounts of personal information and myriad ways that we willingly provide it to large companies like Google, Apple and Amazon.


----------



## Sunny

True.

You do a lot of research on the Internet before buying something, using a medicine, hiring someone to work for you, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..I certainly do...

You  had side effects from the Vaccine ( just had my first jab today) *


----------



## Tish

Yes, fevers and chills and a huge headache. ( drink heaps of water)

You wear bangles


----------



## Jackie23

False

You intend to get the COVID booster shot soon


----------



## Sunny

True. At least, I hope so.

Your laptop is over 5 years old. (Mine is.)


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..my laptop is at least 15 years old, still works as well as it ever did, and I've had people disbelieve me that it could possibly work so well)... this pic was taken over 10 years ago.. you can see my old Blackberry in the pic as well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*You always like to upgrade when  the next version of technology is released *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You are left-handed*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your cell phone has different sounds for phone calls, texts, alarms, etc. (I mean, I know the phones all have that capability, but do you use various sounds for those things?)


----------



## StarSong

True

You prefer a hotel to a bed and breakfast.


----------



## Tish

True

It's been ages since you have eaten Fairyfloss.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*  it's been quite a while  (candyfloss ) here 

*You have a sibling/s younger than you*


----------



## mike4lorie

true

looking forward to halloween this year?


----------



## StarSong

True.  Hoping Delta wanes enough for trick-or-treating to open up.  

You'll put off buying trick-or-treat candy until the last minute, just in case it turns out you won't need it.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. and this year I probably won't need it..

*You've piloted  a small  plane  and or been up in a hot air balloon*


----------



## Tish

True Hot air balloon

You have your First Aid certificate


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can play the piano.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..unless you call one tune playing... 

*You've tried playing or always wanted to play the Harp...*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you have the lung capacity to play the trombone


----------



## StarSong

Who knows?  My lungs are in good shape - my staggering lack of musical talent would surely trump any physical issues though.  

You can play the harmonica pretty well. (I can't)


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. but my granny used to play it well, and entertained the old folks on their coach trips with it 

*You had a favourite grandparent...*


----------



## Tish

True

You don't understand anti-vaxers


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your bedroom has its own bathroom.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False...

You listen to local radio*


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have throw pillows on the sofa.*


----------



## StarSong

True

You have a calculator on your desk.


----------



## Sunny

False   (It's in a drawer.)

You have been to a live performance within the last few months.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You eat street food .. ( from carts , hot-dogs , Hot chestnuts etc)*


----------



## Tish

False

You have takeaway once a month


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You frame the photographs that you take yourself *


----------



## StarSong

False

You have an electronic picture frame.


----------



## Sunny

True. I love it.

You usually go to the dentist every six months, unless there is an emergency.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

You sleep on 2 pillows*


----------



## StarSong

False.  One.  And sometimes that winds up on the floor.  

You use both a top and bottom sheet.


----------



## debodun

True

You like garlic knots.


----------



## Tish

Yes

You usually wake up happy.


----------



## Gemma

True

You wake up to a pet greeting you.


----------



## Sunny

False

You saw at least one Harry Potter movie.  (They're running the whole series on HBO Max.)


----------



## hollydolly

*False...not interested even tho' it's made at the film studios nearby...

You're having trouble  sleeping due to the heat *


----------



## StarSong

False.  Just before bed I set that area's AC to 77° and turn the ceiling fan on low.  That's cool enough to sleep comfortably because the humidity is so low.

You never watched a single episode of "Dancing With the Stars", nor have any interest in doing so going forward.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to watch figure skating.


----------



## StarSong

True, but a handful of times a year is sufficient.  

If there was a skating show on weekly I'd rarely tune in. Is that true or false for you?


----------



## debodun

True - no interest in skating.

You buy new clothes every year.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I buy them as I need them

In your youth you loved wearing very high heels.*


----------



## Sunny

False. Never loved them. I was probably the woman who started the trend of wearing business suits and running shoes to work in the 80's.

You have gotten a speeding ticket from one of those mounted cameras.


----------



## Gemma

False.  Have never received a speeding ticket.

You have had a police officer over for dinner.


----------



## StarSong

Sure.  I've had numerous friends and relatives who happen to work in law enforcement.  

You know at least one person who is employed by the armed forces.


----------



## debodun

True - my cousin's son.

In general, you don't like carnival rides.


----------



## Sassycakes

True (I liked them in my youth but not now)

You always wear slippers when you are home?


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..I wear sketchers instead since I had a bad fall last summer , better grip on my sketchers ..

*You listen to a music station of some type every day *


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy baking.


----------



## StarSong

True

You don't generally bake during warmer weather (80°F / 26°C or above) so you're not adding more heat to an already warm house.


----------



## Sunny

True, but then I generally don't bake any more anyway, regardless of the season. At least, I don't bake things like cakes and cookies. But I do light my oven when necessary, since I live in a hi-rise and can't grill foods outdoors, as I used to.  For small items, when possible, I use my little toaster oven instead of the big one. (More of an answer than you were probably looking for).

You have resumed going to the theatre, if masks and distancing are implemented.


----------



## StarSong

False.  No theater - movies or plays - for me these days.  

p.s.  Like you I also use a toaster oven when possible during warm weather.  

You don't mind eating hot food during hot weather, or cold foods during cold weather.


----------



## debodun

True - it's not the eating, it's the preparing hot food in hot weather.

You know at least 3 couples that have gotten divorced in the last 2 years.


----------



## hollydolly

*true but Only celebrities ...

You enjoy winter nights in preference to summer nights... 

*


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You fell in love at first sight


----------



## Tish

Yes 

You have at least one thing your pet has chewed on.


----------



## StarSong

Yes. 

Your dog stopped chewing things with age.


----------



## Tish

No, she hasn't, she is very fond of flip flops  


You have a new coffee machine.


----------



## hollydolly

*False

You keep an online Diary*


----------



## Sunny

False

Your daily appointment calendar is a regular paper one, rather than something that's electronic.


----------



## hollydolly

*True-ish...it's on my kitchen Blackboard 

You have security cameras attached to your house*


----------



## StarSong

True

You have a paid Zoom account.


----------



## Sunny

False. I didn't know there was such a thing. My family meets regularly over Zoom.  Did somebody have to pay for that?

You regularly watch a news commentator on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*..no regular one...

*You've recently been beautified at the salon...*


----------



## Tish

False ( I wish  but the lockdown has been extended.)

You can't nap during the day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your signature is always legible.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*. ( it is to me )..

*You cut back your roses...*


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you like scented candles


----------



## Sunny

Yes and no. Depends on the scent.

You have a favorite coffee mug.


----------



## Tish

I certainly do.

You are never bored.


----------



## debodun

Hmmmmm....I wouldn't say NEVER, just very, very, very, seldom.

You have a bar in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

False. I barely have room for a bottle of wine, let alone a bar.  

You frequently change the art work on your walls.


----------



## hollydolly

*False,* I'm really tardy about ornaments and art...the same pics stay on the wall for years oftentimes..

*You bruise very easily *


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have designed a piece of jewelry for yourself.*


----------



## Owlivia

True.

You like to ride sleds down snowy hills.


----------



## Sunny

True, though I haven't even seen a snowy hill for years now.  Probably due to global warming, it never snows. But as a kid, I did like it.

You have a choice of various airports near your home.


----------



## debodun

False - Albany International is it for here.

Many of your neighbord fly flags outside their residences.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

If you drink soda, it's always the diet version.*


----------



## Sunny

True

Your favorite kind of cake is chocolate


----------



## debodun

False - chocolate is probably my next-to-least favorite cake.

You put up a lot of Christmas decorations.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. not since my Daughter left home... something token  goes up, some years a tree, and some figures in the hearth ,  sometimes we can't be bothered with the tree... 

*You always celebrate Christmas in your own home...*


----------



## debodun

False - I live alone with no closer relatives than 3 aunts-by-marriage and several cousins. Christmas is pretty much like any other day to me.

You like mince pie.


----------



## Gemma

False

You make mac 'n cheese from scratch.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, don't make it at all

You have a actual walk-in pantry.*


----------



## Tish

False 

You still have China from your Wedding presents.


----------



## Sunny

False

You visit the dentist at least every six months.


----------



## hollydolly

*true..usually.*. but currently our dentists due to the backlog of the pandemic have very long waiting lists for an appointment.. I called last week to make a routine appt and was told none available until January 2022...not kidding!!

*You have the same first and last name as someone well known *


----------



## debodun

False

You sometimes crumble up corn or taco chips in a tossed salad.


----------



## Gemma

False...only in a taco salad

You have a book where you keep all your favorite recipes.


----------



## debodun

True- sort of. I am writing my own cookbook and it's saves in a file on my desktop, but have no way to print it. I keep adding to it anyway if I think up something I make and like, also saved favorites form my mom's repertoire. 

There's a weekly farmer's market in your community.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer home-cooked meals to going out to dine.


----------



## debodun

True - I have control over seasonings and quality of ingredients.

You've tried horseradish cheese.


----------



## Gemma

False...never heard of it.

You like pepperjack cheese.


----------



## debodun

True

You'd make a good morale officer.

https://boarshead.com/products/detail/627-horseradish-cheddar-cheese


----------



## Tish

@debodun that cheese looks yummy.

True I think 

As you have aged your tolerance for fools has gotten shorter.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You work part-time.


----------



## Gemma

False

In the winter, you shovel your own sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. and no-one else clear our roads either so we have to drive on snow..

*You have a favourite sibling *


----------



## Sunny

False. I am an only child.

You have a favorite cousin, dead or alive.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..I don't have any particular favourites among them all..although I do have one who I'm glad I haven't seen for years 

*One or more of your grandparents were alive well into your adulthood *


----------



## debodun

True - my paternal grandfather outlived my father by three years passing in 1986 (I was almost 34 then). I was 23 when my paternal grandmother passed and 46 when my maternal grandmother died. Sadly my maternal grandfather died when he was 54 in 1957 when I was 4 years old. I am the only grandchild on my mother's side that is old enough to remember him, being the oldest of 6 cousins.

You give your neighbors Christmas gifts.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, just cards.

You expect to have a real tree this Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.. I have a large Christmas tree in the attic.. but I doubt I will be getting it down this year..

*You have an open fireplace *


----------



## debodun

False - none at either house. There was a "fake" fireplace there, but the previous owner must have taken it.

You like Victorian style homes.


----------



## Tish

True

You like antique furniture.


----------



## Sunny

False, mostly. Although some of my own furniture, inherited from my parents and in-laws, would probably qualify.

You have a legal will.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

Same question*


----------



## debodun

True

There's a regular ongoing flea market within 20 miles of your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

*Given that the city of  London is within 20 miles of my residence, and 3 other counties are also within 20 miles.. I'd have to hazard a a guess that there's probably many...

Do you still go to flea markets or their equivalents *


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, used to go quite often.

You love camping.*


----------



## debodun

False - my parents got into the camping thing in the late 1960s. I never liked it - I never felt clean, small animals frequently got into the tent, my mom tangled with a bear once that tried to get into the food hamper, it a;ways seemed to rain no matter where we went. Never again! I guess after the bear incident, my mom had enough, too. The next year my dad sold the tens and other equipment.

You plan on attending holiday parties this year (if there are any).


----------



## Tish

False, I have given up on any parties with these lockdowns.

You find your current weather unusual.


----------



## hollydolly

*false*..we have sun which is usual for September, but we did have a very wet August which was unusual

*You spend at least an hour a day watching TV*


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You wear glasses while watching TV.


----------



## Sunny

True

You enjoy performing for an audience.


----------



## debodun

Don't know what to say about that. Depends on the situation - yes for solo, no for an ensemble or group performance like a band concert.

There is someone in your neighborhood doing some sort of home renovations.


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish, not that I'm aware of.

You are expecting visitors this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

*False 

Someone's car alarm is a persistent  nuisance in your neighbourhood *


----------



## Sunny

True, but I don't know if it's always the same car.

You have seen a penguin in person.


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than 6 cousins.


----------



## Gemma

False

You style your own hair.


----------



## debodun

True - if you can call giving it a quick swipe with a hairbrush styling.

You do a fair amount of snacking in between meals.


----------



## Gemma

False...I only eat twice per day, with water and sometimes coffee in-between.

You prefer potato chips over pretzels.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*..I'm not over keen on crisps..but I hate pretzels..

*You always visit the biscuit ( cookie) Aisle  at the supermarket *


----------



## debodun

False - why invite temptation?

You usually purchase some form of red meat on every grocery run.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You read the grocery ads before shopping.


----------



## Gemma

False

You usually grocery shop by yourself.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You've been inside a restaurant in the last week


----------



## Gemma

False

Your spouse likes to cook.


----------



## Tish

Haven't got one, but when he was alive he never did, I mean the man wouldn't even make a cup of tea lol.

Same question


----------



## hollydolly

*False..Nope he's made me tea and toast , ... but he's never cooked me a meal ...ever.... but he'll quite happily cook his own dinner- he's vegan !

 you have 2 Vac cleaners one for upstairs and one for down *


----------



## StarSong

False

Sometimes it dawns on you that Senior Forums isn't advising you of updates on all the threads you watch so you have to hunt them down to start participating again.


----------



## Gemma

False...no problem here.

Sometimes, when you read a thread on this forum, you tend to walk away from it, instead of commenting because it's not worth putting the effort forth to add your two cents.


----------



## hollydolly

*True...very true,* ( about the updates) it's been happening for a long time... I have to almost always look for the games thread for example because I don't get updates when someone's posted..

*True..about sitting on my hands sometimes when I see a thread that I could reply to but choose not to...

 you prefer to play games, rather than 
participate in crafts *


----------



## StarSong

True.  I'm not very adept at crafts, nor do I care for them as decor.  

You have at least one piece of word art in your house.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, what is word art?

You enjoy framing prints and posters.


----------



## StarSong

Word Art ^^^

No - I don't enjoy framing prints or posters, but I have brought various pieces to professional framers for matting and framing.  

You're shocked by the cost of infant and child care these days.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False, I really don't know what it costs!

You attended nursery school.*


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*.in fact I was late going to infant school... 6 years old instead of 5..sheer laziness by my parents to bring me back from living with my grandmother in another city...

*You wore a uniform to school *


----------



## debodun

False

You are looking forward to Christmas this year.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.* couldn't be more false as it happens...

*...same question to others..*


----------



## Sunny

False. My focus is on getting through next week!

You sometimes change the art work on your walls.


----------



## hollydolly

*False.*..rarely tbh... I have a lot of Framed art in my rooms, and I like it there.. I may add to it but I rarely take away 

*You have something on your walls painted by a a famous artist ( we have a Picasso)*


----------



## Tish

Yes, I have a Jane Sutherland one which is hauntingly beautiful.

You have tried to grow a Bonsai tree.


----------



## Sunny

False

If you could wave a magic wand and instantly own any car you want, you would do so, even though it meant getting rid of the one you currently have.


----------



## hollydolly

*True

Your car is Black *


----------



## debodun

False

You wipe down your bathing area (tub, shower stall) after every use.


----------



## StarSong

True-ish.  I squeegee the glass areas but don't bother with the tile each time.  

You feel like you're pretty balanced with housework.  Not a slave to it, but your home is never more than ten minutes from being clean and presentable.


----------



## debodun

FALSE!!! I am certainly not going to win any awards for good housekeeping!!! There are just too many other interesting or fun things to do besides housework - and who's gonna see it?

You've noticed leaves turning or falling (for northern hemisphere members).


----------



## StarSong

Not in this area yet.  Our deciduous trees still have their leaves.  

In addition to evergreens, you have many shrubs and trees that keep their foliage year round.


----------



## hollydolly

*True... 

You often batch cook and freeze *


----------



## Gemma

False

You freeze and/or can produce from your garden.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a herb garden


----------



## StarSong

True

With no reason you can figure, some years your herbs are lush and plentiful, others they're spindly and sparse.


----------



## hollydolly

*False..

You add herbs to almost everything you cook*


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer sparkling water to regular.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You flavour your water rather than drink it plain


----------



## Gemma

False

You put ice in all your cold drinks.


----------



## Sunny

False

You get fresh water and ice out of your refrigerator door.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*.. I get ice out of the freezer  Ice drawer....


----------



## debodun

What's your question, holly?


----------



## Sunny

Holly is still thawing out from eating all that ice.


----------



## StarSong

I'll take it - 

You frequently eat sweet potatoes.


----------



## debodun

False - I do like them but seldom think of having them any other time than Thanksgiving.

You look a fair number of online news sites.


----------



## Tish

False

You wear reading glasses


----------



## Sunny

False. I wear "everything" glasses, whether I'm reading or not.

Speaking of "everything," you like "everything" bagels.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

_Sorry about the lost question..._

You've recently bought a new book and can't wait to read it...


----------



## debodun

False - I seldom buy books when I can read for free by borrowing from the local library.

You like mystery stories.


----------



## StarSong

Mostly false.  

You tend to avoid true-crime murder or abuse books and movies because they're so unsettling.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer to watch Historical documentaries.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like your tissues plain, without lotion or other additives.


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

All your cleaning buckets at home now, are collapsible for ease of storage


----------



## debodun

False - I've never heard of collapsible buckets.

There are a significant number of feral cats in your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

There you go @debodun ... I have them in the barn and in the shed, as well as one under the sink because they took up such little space..


----------



## hollydolly

False to the feral cats...

*You live in a tree lined avenue...*


----------



## Pink Biz

_True

You have a snake phobia._


----------



## debodun

False - snakes hold no particular fear for me.

You drink diet beverages.


----------



## StarSong

Only coffee (with stevia).  Other than that, I drink unsweetened beverages (seltzer, water and herbal tea).   

You use unscented laundry detergent.


----------



## Tish

False

You love smoothies


----------



## hollydolly

False

Tonight you had potatoes with dinner ( or are going to)>..


----------



## Sunny

True.

You pretty much have a green thumb.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You're always hungriest in the mornings


----------



## Sunny

True

The jobs you have held were mostly done sitting down at a desk.


----------



## debodun

True (in a way - maybe not at a desk, more in front of scientific analytical equipment).

You been on a hot air ballon ride.


----------



## Tish

True

You want to go on a hot air balloon.


----------



## Gemma

False

You would like to go on a Safari.


----------



## hollydolly

False...been to Safari parks that's enough for me 

Same question


----------



## StarSong

False - my answer is the same as yours, @hollydolly.  One time to Lion Country Safari near San Diego was enough for me.  

If you never visit another zoo you'd be ok with that.


----------



## debodun

True - they used to have a theme park around here called The Catskill Game Farm. Went OOB decades ago, but that's probably as close as I ever got visiting a zoo. I do not approve of zoos (or circuses) and don't believe wild animals should be kept in captivity for human amusement. Back then I didn't have much say about it - it was a place my parents took me and I was too young to know what was going on. Here's my dad and I at the farm:



You have more than one bathroom in your residence.


----------



## Sassycakes

True
You still have friends from when you were a child ?


----------



## Tish

True

You like glamour


----------



## hollydolly

Meh...!! Not so much now.. although occasionally it's nice to go to a big glam shindig.. but rarely glam up myself now..

You have slogans printed on your coffee mugs


----------



## Pink Biz

False, a couple have names on them like Starbucks and Mickey Mouse, but not slogans.

You have a wafflemaker.


----------



## StarSong

True X 2. One standard and one Mickey Mouse - both are decades old. 

You have an electric griddle.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have an Alexa.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You mostly use Alexa as a timer but find it helpful for looking up random things (For instance, when playing a card game last night we asked if three of a kind beats a straight - FYI a straight comes out on top).


----------



## hollydolly

False..I use both Amazon  Alexa and Google Home Hub for various things..

You've ridden on a train relatively recently


----------



## Tish

False

Petrol prices are on the rise in your town


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. but also we don't have any petrol at the moment in most of the garages .. HUGE shortages due to not having enough delivery drivers, due to Brexit, complete chaos!..People who find garages with fuel are queuing for up to 90 mins to get it, and the prices are rising by up to 20p a litre as they sit waiting to fill up..... people are attacking each other on the forecourts..horrible mess.!!

You have  shortages of something  where you are


----------



## mike4lorie

true

is this our new future as the world is going?


----------



## StarSong

True for the short term.  Rolling shortages will continue as long as Covid rages in various areas of the world, and until the supply chain issues are resolved.  

Even during the height of pandemic shortages you've always been able to obtain everything you really _needed_.


----------



## debodun

True - I'm *not* starving for sure, just minor inconveniences,

You listen to news on the radio before getting out of bed to start the day.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your bedroom contains a desk.


----------



## debodun

False - there are two desks in the house, but not in my personal bedroom.

You have at least three neighbors who own dogs.


----------



## hollydolly

False

the lamps on either side of your sofas, and or bed ..match each other...


----------



## Sunny

True

You have at least one "touch lamp," which you turn on and off by just touching it.


----------



## hollydolly

False...my lamps are all remote control

Same question


----------



## Tish

True I have two.

You have to vacuum a lot more because your pets are shedding.


----------



## StarSong

False.  My dog doesn't shed - he gets clipped every six weeks.  

Your carpets could use a professional cleaning.


----------



## Sunny

True.  Waiting to get some new flooring in the kitchen first.

You still enjoy some form of amusement or recreation that you started enjoying when you were a kid.


----------



## debodun

False - don't do much of any recreating anymore.

You always buy sliced bread.


----------



## Sunny

True, unless I forget to ask them to slice it.

You have dental insurance.


----------



## debodun

False. unfortunately I lost that when I retired and premiums for it are much more than I usually spend a year on dental care. I just pay OOP.

You prefer Coke to Pepsi cola.


----------



## Tish

True

You can't wait for borders to open.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm not planning on leaving the country anyway.

You can't wait for the masks to become unnecessary.


----------



## StarSong

True

You expect people will continue mask wearing in places like grocery stores (at least seasonally) for a long time to come.


----------



## hollydolly

*True*.. most of us still are here altho' legally we don't have to now... 

You've gone to the airport in your youth to plane watch


----------



## debodun

False

You drink a fair amount of fruit juices.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True, orange, pineapple and apple primarily

Your middle name is quite rare.*


----------



## debodun

Way false.

You have a name found in the Bible.


----------



## Sunny

My name is a variation of a Biblical name. It was my grandmother's name, and my mother wanted to name me after her, but thought the name was too old-fashioned, so she got a name dictionary and found variations. (I wish she had stuck with the original!)

You have vinyl flooring in your kitchen.


----------



## debodun

True. Warped, but it's there.

The walls of your residence are painted drywall.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a balcony on your house


----------



## Tish

True

You have a large clock in your living area


----------



## hollydolly

true

You have  a dining table in your livingroom


----------



## Sunny

False. It's in the dining room.

You get slightly different groceries when summer turns to fall.


----------



## Tish

True

You have visited a fortune teller.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've been to a seance


----------



## StarSong

True, but it was a comedy-magic event, not a true seance.

You avoid black magic because you believe it's dangerous.


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy magic shows, such as Penn & Teller


----------



## Tish

False, never been to a magic show.

You have been to a circus.


----------



## hollydolly

true... didn't like it..

You love to go to a Fair or carnival


----------



## StarSong

True.  County fairs and their ilk more so than carnivals.

Your days of going on rollercoasters are mostly in the past.


----------



## Pink Biz

_True, they are *entirely* in the past. 

You find that cotton candy is waaaay too sweet._


----------



## hollydolly

True...now... but I used to love it..

Your favourite snack is toast...


----------



## Sunny

False.

You like apple cider at this time of year.


----------



## Tish

True, at any time of year.

You have your Halloween decorations out.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You dress/decorate your livingroom according to the season


----------



## StarSong

False.  Only Christmas, though when my children were small I decorated the house for every holiday including St. Patrick's, Valentines and Easter.  
You have a flag in front of your house.  (I do not.)


----------



## Sunny

False.

You have used a sewing machine within the last year.


----------



## StarSong

False.  Not since I was a teenager and even then I was an abysmal failure at machine sewing.  

You've repaired something using a needle and thread within the last year.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes...

You grow your nails long...


----------



## StarSong

No, I keep them very short.  

You were blessed with well-shaped, strong fingernails (I was not)...


----------



## Gemma

True...they grow long & I don't even have to file them.  Am constantly trimming them back.

You have tried acrylic nails at least once in your lifetime.


----------



## Tish

True

You have had your makeup applied professionally at least once.


----------



## Gemma

False

You wear make-up every day.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You drink at least a litre of non-alcoholic  fluid per day


----------



## Gemma

True...water

You like cranberry juice.


----------



## Sunny

False

You drive in any kind of weather.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I wouldn't drive in snowy or icy conditions - it's been too many years since and I'm way out of practice.

You don't mind driving at night.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a member of the military in your family


----------



## hollydolly

false..not any more..


You've stopped shopping in Bricks and mortar stores, except for groceries


----------



## Sunny

Pretty much, yes.

You have seen the ocean (in person) within the last year.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been a foster parent.


----------



## StarSong

False

You've hosted an international student


----------



## debodun

False

You've had a tonsillectomy.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have had an appendectomy.


----------



## debodun

False - all original equipment.

You have more than a one-car garage.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have flown in a bi-plane..or private 2 seater plane


----------



## Tish

False

You only use your microwave for reheating.


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> False
> 
> You only use your microwave for reheating.


Mostly true.  I only "cook" potatoes in the MW, and that's just to get them started.  Finish them off in the convection/toaster oven.  

You remember when MW scrambled eggs were all the rage. (I never understood the appeal, TBH.)


----------



## Sunny

False.  (BTW, Star, I tried your oatmeal with cut up apples. I usually don't care for hot cereal, but this was really good!)

You've had a flu shot recently.


----------



## debodun

False - I've never had a flu shot and hardly ever get it.

You know someone personally that's moved this year.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Some of your living room furniture was purchased in 2021.


----------



## Sunny

True, if a painting counts as furniture,

You buy from Amazon more than other online sellers.


----------



## StarSong

True, but I'm weaning myself from them bit by bit.  When it's ready for renewal this year, I'll probably decline re-upping with Prime.

You belong to Facebook but rarely sign in and are considering ditching it altogether.


----------



## Tish

True, the only reason I still have it is because of messenger.

You enjoy graphic design.


----------



## hollydolly

True..I enjoy looking at it..


You've bought something new for the home this week...


----------



## Tish

False

You don't mind leftovers


----------



## debodun

What are leftovers?

There are a lot of trees around your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True... ..and the woods behind my house too..

You walk in the woods alone  without fear


----------



## Sassycakes

*False*

*You go to the gym*


----------



## Sunny

True, but probably not often enough.

You get only the LED kind of light bulbs.


----------



## hollydolly

True 

You grew up learning another language , as well or other than English


----------



## debodun

False

You own an analog wristwatch.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your couch is a solid color, not patterned.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like natural wood vs painted.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are a Gilbert & Sullivan lover.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I like some of their works but can't say I'm a big fan.

Your taste for musical theater runs more toward Lerner & Loewe and Rodgers and Hammerstein.


----------



## debodun

True

You own some LP record albums.


----------



## StarSong

Not anymore.  Ditched them all over 15 years ago. 

You have little difficulty getting rid of things you are no longer using.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I do procrastinate a lot

You have noisy neighbours


----------



## debodun

False - this year they are pretty good. Either the people that had the fire pit late-night parties last year moved, or they got told not to have it. I suspect the former.

You prefer a beach vacation to a mountain resort.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, don't like hot weather


You keep a monthly budget.


----------



## Tish

True

You have at least 3 credit cards


----------



## hollydolly

False

You still prefer to pay in cash.. rather than card


----------



## StarSong

True in that it's my preference, although I've used mostly CCs since Covid arrived on the scene.  

You try to always tip with cash.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like online shopping better than in-person.


----------



## debodun

False

You use body powder after bathing.


----------



## StarSong

Generally, no.  Only if it's going to be a warm day.  J & J baby powder only - I love that scent.  

Speaking of which, you add baby oil (J & J - again for the scent) to body lotion. A trick I learned from my daughter to keep the lotion from flaking...


----------



## Tish

False ( @StarSong what great idea, will give it a try. Thank you )

You moisturise every day.


----------



## hollydolly

*ugh* we couldn't differ more there @StarSong , the smell of J&J powders and lotions makes me heave.. 

True..

You have false teeth


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *ugh* we couldn't differ more there @StarSong , the smell of J&J powders and lotions makes me heave..
> 
> True..
> 
> You have false teeth


False on the false teeth - thank goodness

You avoid scented household cleaners, laundry products, bathing products, and personal care items.  

p.s. @hollydolly - J & J powder & baby oil scents bring me back to cuddle moments when my babies were freshly bathed or diapered.  Those two products are the only scents I can tolerate wearing.


----------



## hollydolly

@StarSong..I've always hated the smell, which is why I never used J&J talc on my daughter when she was a baby... I only ever used zinc & castor oil cream 

False to avoiding the scented cleaners..

You have a local park near your home where the children play


----------



## Sunny

False. Unless you use a pretty expanded definition of "local."

You are planning to do something special for Halloween.


----------



## StarSong

False - but going to distribute candy this year (unlike last).  Yay! 

You decorate for Halloween.


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish, I do decorate for autumn with just 1 Halloween item included.

Your mom made homemade Halloween costumes for little you.


----------



## debodun

False - not that I remember, anyway.

You've been to a country store recently to shop for autumn produce.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, don't like squash and sweet potatoes are just okay!

You will be carving a pumpkin this month.


----------



## Sunny

False

You can remember one particular Halloween costume from your childhood, which was your favorite.


----------



## Tish

False, I don't think we dressed up for Halloween here in Australia back then.

You wear gloves in Winter.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

do you watch the old black and white movies?


----------



## hollydolly

True

You always wear boots in winter


----------



## Sunny

False. Only when needed.

You have changed some of your eating habits for health reasons.


----------



## StarSong

True

You have changed some of your eating habits for ethical reasons.


----------



## hollydolly

False

On a regular day you rarely drive more than 10 miles further than your house...


----------



## Tish

True

You have exercise equipment.


----------



## Sunny

In my home, no. 

You have at least one computer game that you like to play.


----------



## hollydolly

*False*

I used to play hidden object games, but even with my techy husband keeping right on top of things, that bugged up my computer like mad. He'd have to spend a whole day every few months clearing out fragments of those games 

You  no longer eat after 7pm


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You prefer cast iron cookware over all others.


----------



## Sunny

False

You do most of your non-food shopping online.


----------



## hollydolly

True...aside from clothing, unless I know the manufacturers' sizing

You can play Piano...


----------



## Tish

True

You have several bird feeders.


----------



## Gemma

True, but don't use them because of the black bears.


You've seen frogs on your property.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You like watching the news


----------



## hollydolly

False...I _don't_ like it .. but I _do _watch it...

Your parcel deliverers don't knock your door when they deliver a parcel..


----------



## StarSong

False - I have a sign on my front gate that says: Please ring doorbell when delivering packages.  
Almost all delivery services comply - UPS, USPS and FedEx do so reliably.

You know your mailman/woman and usual UPS drivers by name.


----------



## hollydolly

True... ( our delivery people all knock or ring without being told)...

You always pay your Credit cards off in full every month


----------



## StarSong

True

You check your account balances daily or weekly.


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer to text than email.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on how long the message is. For short messages, my family and I are texting all day. For longer discussions, we use email.

You often text photos to family and friends.


----------



## StarSong

True

Your children all have a good sense of humor and love being a little silly now and then.


----------



## hollydolly

True, my daughter has always been the comedian of the house 

One of your hobbies is shared by one of your children


----------



## Sunny

True. Both daughters and I enjoy jigsaw puzzles.

You take your mask off when walking or driving alone outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly

*true.*.. there is no mandate  to wear masks outdoors in this country... in fact we don't have to wear masks at all now since the vaccination was rolled out altho' some places can demand it... but I still wear a mask indoors.. but not outside..

At school  you used left over wallpaper to cover your books


----------



## StarSong

False - my parents never used wallpaper.  In any case, bookcovers made from brown paper grocery bags were _de rigueur_ at my school. 

You almost always give away or donate items you no longer want rather than trying to sell them.


----------



## Sunny

True

You own and wear at least one hoodie.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I cannot stand them tbh...I think they look ugly especially on me..

You prefer to wear a cardigan rather than a sweater


----------



## StarSong

Absolutely true.  

You prefer a zip-front sweatshirt to a pullover.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy trying new things


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.. I'm very easily bored by the same thing over and over.. 

You always wear earrings


----------



## Sunny

Well, not when I'm in the shower, or go to bed at night.  

You almost always know which side you are going to vote for in an election; political campaigning is wasted on you.


----------



## Pink Biz

True-ish, I *always* know.

You prefer morning showers/baths versus evening ones.


----------



## StarSong

True 

You tend to exercise in the morning rather than at other times of the day.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've been in the audience of a large televised  international sports match


----------



## Sunny

False

You can speak a language other than your native tongue.


----------



## Tish

True

Your favourite time to read is in the evening.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are making plans to travel for the holidays.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have more than 10 pairs of shoes ?


----------



## hollydolly

False...I have more than 10 pairs of footwear, but not  more than 10 pairs of shoes.. 

You still take a Hard copy Sunday paper...


----------



## StarSong

False

You have several pairs of slippers but only wear them when it's chilly


----------



## Sunny

False. I love my moccasin-style slippers and wear them nearly all the time at home.

You enjoy going out for walks, even if you are walking alone.


----------



## hollydolly

true... 

You change up your soft furnishings at this time of year for thicker versions


----------



## Tish

True

You can't sleep with too many blankets on.


----------



## hollydolly

Very True... 

You will be having a Zoom family Christmas this year with some of your relatives


----------



## Sunny

No idea. It's still only October.

You hang onto your cell phone as long as possible, provided it's working OK.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your mother-in-law is/was a busybody.


----------



## Gemma

False...only met her once so I really wouldn't know.

You enjoy spending time with your in-laws.


----------



## hollydolly

False...don't have any now.. 

You have fog in the mornings where you live  during autumn


----------



## Sunny

Not particularly, but once in a while.

You have a favorite mug/cup.


----------



## StarSong

True - a couple of them.

You sometimes throw a packet of hot chocolate mix into your coffee, particularly on chilly mornings.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, but sounds like a good idea.

You like marshmallows in hot chocolate.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You like Churros with your hot chocolate


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer white chocolate to any other.


----------



## StarSong

False

You don't like white chocolate at all.


----------



## hollydolly

true...*ugh* 

You live under a flight path


----------



## StarSong

False

You have several flashlights scattered around your house


----------



## Sunny

True

You usually charge your cell phone once a day.v Occasionally more than once.


----------



## hollydolly

True...I know you're not supposed to charge it more often but I can't get out of the habit , every time I put my phone down I place it on the charger.. 

You have the latest model phone


----------



## StarSong

False 

When replacing your phone you don't buy the latest model.


----------



## hollydolly

false.. always get the latest model, but not every year.. I keep a phone for about 5 or 6 years then replace it with  the latest model 

Ditto...your Car.... you always replace with a new model


----------



## StarSong

False - always buy a lightly used vehicle that's a couple of years old. 

It irks you to hear a once-popular song turned into an advertising jingle.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer to take the stairs over an elevator.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You always eat 3 meals a day, Breakfast,Lunch, and Dinner


----------



## Sunny

Pretty close to always. Occasionally skip lunch if I have a really late breakfast.

You have a primary care physician whom you like a lot.


----------



## Gemma

True.  Going on 10 years.

You color your hair.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been to a professional hockey game.


----------



## StarSong

True - had season tickets for several years

You own some signed sports memorabilia


----------



## hollydolly

False.. .. 

You have memorabilia or in-flight goodies acquired  from Concord


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer waxing unwanted hair.


----------



## Sunny

False

You find singers who are out of tune very irritating to listen to.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You often eat at a resturant


----------



## Sunny

False

You still remember your first paying job.


----------



## StarSong

True.  How could I forget?  

You still remember your first boyfriend's kiss.


----------



## hollydolly

False.... ...I remember the worst kisser but not the first 

Same question,


----------



## Sunny

False. Too long ago.  

The trees near you have started to turn color.


----------



## hollydolly

True.....and the Cherry Blossom tree opposite is the most stunning colour of copper you've ever seen... 

You change your own water, windscreen wiper fluid,  rad fluid,   and oil in your car..


----------



## Tish

True

You are worried about the shortages?


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not worried, just prepared... ..

You're happy climbing ladders to do anything high up or fetch things down from high places in and around your home


----------



## Pink Biz

False 

You buy large quantities of Halloween candy even though you get few, if any, trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have already started shopping for Christmas


----------



## Sunny

True. Already made my family calendars, my annual Xmas gift to the whole family. (That is, Shutterfly made them, but I supplied the pictures and designed what goes where.) We all gather at Thanksgiving, and exchange our gifts then.

You would like to move to a different house or condo.


----------



## hollydolly

true...

You don't do any gardening during the winter months ( presuming you have a garden)


----------



## StarSong

True

Your outdoor herb garden mostly continues plugging along during winter.


----------



## Tish

True

You still remember your parent's phone number from when you lived at home.


----------



## Sunny

True.  (But ask me what I had for lunch today?)

You use a special kind of toothpaste.


----------



## palides2021

True. Fluoride free.

You play a Celtic harp.


----------



## hollydolly

False...altho' I would love to... ( I used to play Cello)


You were raised in a musical family


----------



## StarSong

False

Your family members, by and large, can't carry a tune.


----------



## hollydolly

false... my daughter is a Bass guitarist and is very adept at playing woodwind , and percussion. My grandmother played Harmonica.. very well..and I played Cello at school.. 

You can draw ...


----------



## Tish

True

You tend to suffer from heartburn if you eat late in the evening.


----------



## debodun

Truish

There's a public library withing walking distance of your residence.


----------



## Sunny

What would you call walking distance, Deb? If it means a distance I personally can walk, the answer is no. It's about 3 miles.

You have been to at least one place where you had to show a vaccination card to get in.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

You need to clear out lots of photos  and large files from your computer or phone


----------



## StarSong

False on the photos because I don't take many.  True on assorted computer files - I address clearing outs now and then.  

You send yourself emails and text messages to have certain documents or photos easily accessible.


----------



## Tish

You use a cloud service.


----------



## StarSong

False

Your computer and your phone are linked to share info (mine are not).


----------



## Tish

No

You don't wear much lipstick.


----------



## debodun

True

You've had relatives visit you within the last month.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, my son is here every few weeks. He lives nearest.

Your weather has changed dramatically in the past few days.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You still wrap Christmas gifts in Christmas style paper.. rather than paper gift  bags


----------



## debodun

False - I don't gift anymore. No one I know really needs anything I could give.

You use a fair amount of herbs when you cook.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You cooked homemade soup in the last 7 days.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have recently enjoyed (or are still enjoying) a good TV series.


----------



## StarSong

True

You watch a lot of series that are made in a country other than your own.


----------



## Tish

True

You can make a really good Curry


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have a favorite day of the week


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're planning a Halloween or thanksgiving party this year


----------



## StarSong

False but am planning an outdoor baby shower in a little over a week.

You're planning to distribute candy this Halloween.


----------



## debodun

False

You have many different sizes of wooden spoons.


----------



## StarSong

True

You use the utensils you have and purge those you don't need.


----------



## Sunny

False, though I should.

You usually use the same hair stylist.


----------



## Tish

True

You dislike people chewing gum.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You replace pilow slips/cases.. on their own sometimes rather than always with a bedding set


----------



## StarSong

True, but only rarely.  

You get irritated when people leave lights on after leaving a room.


----------



## debodun

True - and not necessarily in my house. I always wondered about my neighbors on the north side. Sometimes I walk through my living room at night and I don't have to turn on my lights because every light in their house I can see is on and illuminated my rooms on that side. I'm just happy I don't have to pay their power bill. 

You frequently use artificial sweetners.


----------



## hollydolly

true..I don't use sugar in my tea...

You've had some kind of Facial aesthetics done...


----------



## debodun

True - mole removal.

The autumn foliage is past peak where you live.


----------



## Tish

False We are in Spring.

You are noticing cooler morning than usual.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You still use matching stationary when sending snail mail


----------



## StarSong

If I have it, true.  But more often... 

For snail mail you typically use note cards that are blank inside.


----------



## debodun

False - I usually only use snail mail to send a check as payment for something, like a doctor's co-payment.

You usually use boxed stuffing mix rather than make it from scratch.


----------



## Tish

True

You always have an umbrella in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

True...altho' I rarely use it...


Today you have heavy rain where you are...


----------



## Sunny

Too early in the day to tell yet.

When drinking your favorite beverage, you usually have more than one cup.


----------



## debodun

True, but not one right after the other. I pace myself.

You consider yourself physically fit for your age.


----------



## StarSong

True.  

You don't need any mobility assistant devices


----------



## Gemma

True

You drive a 2-door vehicle.


----------



## Sunny

False

You get a physical exam at least once a year.


----------



## debodun

True - at least I try. Last year when I went, my cardiologist stood across the room. Can't give a really good physical that way. I'm due again the end of this month. I hope he's changed his policy.

You dislike hot, humid weather more than cold temps.


----------



## hollydolly

Definitely True


You've had a lot of Trick or treaters at your door tonight...


----------



## Gemma

False...Halloween is celebrated on Saturday night here but with all the rain, we had none.

Your City/Town has a Halloween parade.


----------



## Tish

False

You paint your nails.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have  regular pro manicures


----------



## debodun

False

You've cut your own hair on occasion.


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer to wear dresses when you are going out.


----------



## hollydolly

false...

You wear your specs hanging from a chain around your neck


----------



## debodun

False - right now I'm not wearing eyeglasses, but may change soon. Even so, I wouldn't wear them in that fashion.

You've eaten candy in the last week,


----------



## Gemma

False

You have collected unemployment at least once in your lifetime.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You were married young


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer butter to margarine.


----------



## Sunny

True

When eating fish, there is a particular type that you like.


----------



## hollydolly

More True that there's a particular type that I _Don't_ like.. and that's the herring family(oily fish)  ....(kippers , sardines etc) 

You prefer smoked fish and meat  to unsmoked..


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You like going to craft fairs.


----------



## hollydolly

True...altho' haven't been for a couple of years due to cancellations because of the Pandemic..

You can ride a horse..


----------



## Sunny

False. Never tried.

You like to perform on a stage.


----------



## StarSong

False

You like to fish


----------



## Tish

True

You have some pretty good dance moves.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You light scented candles around your home


----------



## Gemma

False

You can play the piano.


----------



## StarSong

False

You have bananas in your house right now.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, last one!

Your kitchen has more than enough counter space.


----------



## Sunny

False. Not "more than enough," but enough.

You find it easier these days to type on a keyboard or phone, rather than write the old-fashioned way.


----------



## StarSong

Very true

Sometimes you write things out in longhand script just to maintain that skill.


----------



## Pink Biz

Very true, that is my default mode of writing.

You regularly polish your sterling silver jewelry.


----------



## Sunny

Not regularly. When it starts turning an even darker shade of black is more accurate.  

If you could easily change your first name, you would.


----------



## Tish

False

You like Sushi


----------



## hollydolly

True

You sometimes wear the same clothes 2days running...


----------



## Sunny

False, happens very rarely.

You usually land on the right note when singing.


----------



## Tish

False

You Play card games.


----------



## hollydolly

False..not now, used to many years ago..

You are a proficient ice skater


----------



## Sunny

OMG, are you kidding?  I'm glad to be a proficient walker. 

You've bought some new clothes online recently.


----------



## Tish

True

You have tried a new food in the past month.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've already started getting your Christmas food stock in...


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You would feel claustrophobic in a submarine.


----------



## Sunny

Not sure. I've never felt claustrophobic anywhere else, so probably not. 

Coffee keeps you awake.


----------



## StarSong

Very, very, very true

Chocolate keeps you awake.


----------



## Sunny

False. Chocolate has only good effects on me; that's a rule in my house.

Unlike me,  you have the good sense not to go to Costco on a Sunday in the Thanksgiving- Xmas season.


----------



## Tish

True

You have bought some new plants


----------



## Sunny

Actually, a few weeks ago, I bought some artificial ones that are so lifelike that it's impossible to tell the difference. I keep starting to water them and stop myself just in time!

You drink bottled water.


----------



## hollydolly

True...  altho' I also drink our perfectly clean tap water


Your feet are different sizes


----------



## Sunny

False

You remembered to change all the clocks this time.


----------



## hollydolly

true..only needed to change the kitchen clocks and my watch, all others are radio controlled and change automatically.. 

You go to bed even earlier during the months where the clocks go back


----------



## Tish

Yes

You cant stand glare


----------



## hollydolly

true... it happened to me today, I was looking into the sun unconsciously, with sunglasses on  and I got spots in front of my eyes..

You've had reason at some time to call the fire brigade out


----------



## Sunny

Yes, although we usually call them fire fighters, or the fire department, or first responders.

You remember one pet as being your all-time favorite.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You remember your first kiss with a boy or girlfriend


----------



## hollydolly

False

You know your near neighbours by name


----------



## Sunny

True

You go out for a walk if possible, when the weather is nice.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer country life to city life.


----------



## Sunny

False. I like living in or near cities.

You have a hat like the penguin's.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> False. I like living in or near cities.
> 
> You have a hat like the penguin's.


I don't understand this question


----------



## Sunny

My avatar.


----------



## Tish

True

You try to get some fresh air every day.


----------



## Sunny

True.  It's really gorgeous here right now; the leaves are at their peak. Just took this picture from my bedroom window.

You've gotten your booster.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You have the latest model of your phone


----------



## Tish

False, I still have last years.

Same Question.


----------



## hollydolly

False, I have the Iphone XS which I think is now  just turned 3 years old..

You always regularly get pedicures


----------



## Tish

Usually

You have sprained your ankle.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have needed to wear a cast


----------



## Sunny

False

You have gotten used to shopping online, so you still do a lot of your shopping that way.


----------



## hollydolly

True..I wish I didn't have to but many of our stores only carry a skeleton stock  now ( not supermarkets)

You still go to the Cinema


----------



## Sunny

False

You have plans to meet in person with at least part of your extended family for the holidays.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been thinking of buying a massage chair


----------



## hollydolly

False..I had one years ago, made my back worse tbh

It's a gloriously sunny but cold day where you are ?


----------



## Pink Biz

Truish..._partly _sunny and cold now, but should get up to 50°F this afternoon.

You use a humidifier for the cold and dry months.


----------



## Tish

False

You don't eat many soups or stews during Summer.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You prefer cold pasta (salads) versus hot pasta.


----------



## Sunny

False.

You are still discovering musical performers that you either never heard of, or didn't know you liked.


----------



## Tish

True

You like watching ice-skater events


----------



## hollydolly

False



You own a gun


----------



## Sunny

No

You wear socks with your shoes in cold weather.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You prefer gloves over mittens.


----------



## Sunny

True

You learned how to drive in your teens.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your first and middle names have the same number of letters.


----------



## Tish

False

It's still warm where you live


----------



## hollydolly

False...it's 4 deg right now 

You have a member of your family who won't agree to be Vaccinated


----------



## Tish

False ( Thank God)

You have pictures on a wall of your children when they were young.


----------



## hollydolly

False... ( although I do have one on the dresser)

Your youngest child is older now, than you were when you got married


----------



## Tish

True

You  can still skip


----------



## hollydolly

I don't know I haven't tried in years, I must try that tomorrow if I remember...

You taught your grandkids games from your youth


----------



## Tish

True

You have a giggle to yourself when your words are coming out of your children's mouths to their children.


----------



## hollydolly

N/A, no grandchildren... same question to others


----------



## Tish

I will skip this turn and let others answer.


----------



## Sunny

No, my children and grandchildren are all adults.

You often win at board games or card games.


----------



## hollydolly

True - I'm very competitive..

You competed at a top level in a sport at school or college


----------



## Tish

True

You like a four-post bed.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, never had one

Your holiday shopping has yet to begin.


----------



## JustBonee

False,   all done

You are looking forward to  2022


----------



## Tish

True

You have a pet by your side at the moment.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have just bought a new car


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually wear earrings when you go out.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You often wear sterling silver jewelry.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

Your nails are painted right now...


----------



## Sunny

False. I hate nail polish.

You are pretty good at parallel parking.


----------



## Tish

True

You have takeout at least once a month.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You will be visiting a Christmas market this month


----------



## Tish

False

You have new sunglasses


----------



## hollydolly

False

You get something delivered to your house every week ( excluding mail)


----------



## debodun

False

You like the flavor of garlic.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You are left handed.


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer cream pies to fruit-filled.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have been married more than 20yrs


----------



## Sunny

If "you were married" counts, yes.  We were married 54 years when my husband died.

You still send out paper cards for Xmas.


----------



## Tish

True

You live close to a park


----------



## debodun

If you consider this a park, then TRUE - I can see it from my front porch.



When you were a kid, your parents made you go to Sunday school.


----------



## hollydolly

true... 

You also were sent to Bible class..


----------



## debodun

True...in a way. I remember attending *a few* summer vacation Bible school classes.

You are looking forward with optimism to the new year.


----------



## Tish

True

You have party plans.


----------



## hollydolly

False

Same question


----------



## debodun

False - all holiday parties I usually attend have been cancelled. It's going to be a dull season.

You like flavored teas.


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't really like any kind of tea. But I do drink some, once in a while. I prefer lemon zinger. (The only tea I ever liked was a pot of tea with cream in it that I got at a cafe in England. That was delicious!)

You prefer a particular kind of chocolate.


----------



## hollydolly

true..

You always open advent calenders


----------



## debodun

False - not recently, anyway. When I was a kid, I used to do it. I still have a collection, but like my other holiday decorations, don't get them out anymore. Here is one I took a picture of a few years ago. My mom once said the pictures reminded her of stained glass, so I backlighted it. IMO, Germany makes the best ones.



You feed wild birds.


----------



## Tish

True

You have worn contact lenses.


----------



## debodun

False

You like anchovies on pizza.


----------



## hollydolly

False *ugh* 

You always look at the google Logo every day ( today it's a pizza game)


----------



## StarSong

False

You typically use a web search engine other than Google.


----------



## debodun

False

You still have a phone book somewhere in your residence.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a landline.


----------



## debodun

True

You like black licorice (liquorice).


----------



## Sunny

No, never have.

You never use a (paper) dictionary any more, you just google anything you want to look up.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You drink hot chocolate or an equivalent   before bed


----------



## StarSong

One published by a phone company?  False.

You still have an address book that belonged to one of your parents.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have a Garage


----------



## hollydolly

errrm... I;ll ask my question again it seems to have been missed... 

You drink hot chocolate or an equivalent   before bed


----------



## Sunny

Yes, I have a mug of hot chocolate nearly every night, especially in the winter. I love it.

You've gotten scam email with a phony story about helping a friend out (they really use the friend's name and email address) by buying a gift card from Amazon and sending it to their "niece," and they'll reimburse you. I just got one today. Needless to say, I'm ignoring it.


----------



## hollydolly

False, but I've heard of that scam.

True to @Sassycakes question.. I do have a garage 

You play on your phone when you're in a waiting room


----------



## Tish

False

You like dark Chocolate the best.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have a smart home speaker or  hub


----------



## StarSong

False.  Amazon and Google are already way too up in my business.  Half thinking about ditching Alexa but she's such a good hands-free timer when I'm baking... 

Even when driving a vehicle outfitted with a back up camera you constantly check your mirrors and look behind you.


----------



## debodun

True because my car is so old it isn't equipped with a back-up camera.

You've never had a problem with household pests (e.g. bedbugs, cockroaches, ants, mice, bats, etc.)


----------



## Sunny

I did, years ago. Thankfully, not in recent decades.

You use a Swiffer to mop your floors.


----------



## Tish

True

You bring your plants in during the colder month.


----------



## hollydolly

true...well not into the house, into the Barn... ( there's a heater and de-humidifier in there )

You can ice skate


----------



## debodun

False - I'm lucky I can walk!

You like jams on your toast.


----------



## Sunny

False. Usually just butter. But I like orange marmelade on English muffins.

You tend to procrastinate, then dash off to get things done at the last minute.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, mostly.

You have bangs.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. at the moment,...I've grown them out , but very often I do... 

You take more than one prescribed med per day


----------



## Sunny

True. So does everybody else I know, in my age bracket.    

Your Xmas shopping is mostly online this year.


----------



## Tish

True

You donate your old phones.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You carry a picture in your wallet of your significant other or favourite child


----------



## Tish

True

You have run in a marathon for a charity event.


----------



## debodun

False

You've received at least one 'snail mail' holiday card already.


----------



## StarSong

False.  After giving birth to three children (including a set of twins) I don't run unless something big and scary is chasing me.  Or I'm playing tag with my grands. 

You eat breakfast every day, no matter what.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> False.  After giving birth to three children (including a set of twins) I don't run unless something big and scary is chasing me.  Or I'm playing tag with my grands.


What question were you answering, StarSong?


----------



## StarSong

Oops - you and I must have posted around the same time.  I was answering whether or not I've run in a charity marathon event.  

True on the holiday card.  

Will again pose the question I asked:
You eat breakfast every day, no matter what.


----------



## debodun

True - as a rule.

You like fruit in waffles or pancakes.


----------



## Sunny

False. Mostly not.

You sometimes make your own soup (as opposed to canned or frozen).


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have already finished your Holiday shopping


----------



## hollydolly

True..I never started... 

You fear another covid lockdown


----------



## debodun

True

You know at least 3 people ther have not received any COVID vaccinations.


----------



## Pink Biz

True-ish...if 2 ineligible toddlers and some residents in my apartment building (who I don't personally know) count.

Are you fond of candy canes?


----------



## StarSong

False.  Not especially.  

You find horror movies very unsettling and therefore avoid them.


----------



## Sunny

Mostly just because I find most of them stupid.

Lately, most of your TV watching is limited to the streaming channels.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been thinking about buying a massage chair.


----------



## hollydolly

False... ( I used to have one , it actually made my back worse)

You sit on a recliner at home ..


----------



## Sunny

Yes and no. My sofa turns into a recliner at either end when you pull a string. I often do pull the string.

You often forget to buy one or two items when grocery shopping.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You go to a Doctor more than any other place.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, thank goodness

You have more than 5 nieces/nephews.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm an only child. Lots of cousins, though.

You cook/bake at least one special dish around this time of year.


----------



## Tish

True 

You love sweets.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a school  very near your home


----------



## StarSong

The closest is a mile away.  So both true-ish and false-ish. 

You never developed great frisbee playing skills.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, lol

Your pet(s) has lots of toys.


----------



## Tish

True

You haven't been to your local library in months.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a fireplace in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

true

Your skin suits silver better than Gold


----------



## StarSong

False, though I wear both silver (actually platinum and white gold) and yellow gold. 

You prefer the color of 14K gold to 18K.


----------



## Tish

No doesn't bother me

You like Iced coffee


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You own and use Back scratchers


----------



## StarSong

True, but if one isn't handy I'm not above improvising. 

You've bought a new frying pan recently.


----------



## Sunny

False

You wash nearly all eating and cooking utensils in the dishwasher.


----------



## Tish

False I don't own one.

You use your microwave for just about anything.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. ( just mainly reheating things)

@StarSong Co-incidentally I bought a new frying pan today 

You had fog today  where you live  ( we did )


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You like watching old Christmas movies.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your hair looks about the same as it did when you were much younger.


----------



## Tish

False

You have plans for Newyears eve.


----------



## hollydolly

False..looks like we'll be in lockdown again....

Your children live a long way from you


----------



## debodun

False - I don't have children.

You live within a half mile of at least one convenience store.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have a godchild.


----------



## StarSong

True

You were legally designated to raise someone else's children should the parents perish before the kids were grown.


----------



## hollydolly

false..but I was left in the position of raising my siblings when my mother died... 

Do you lend money to anyone other than immediate family  ?


----------



## StarSong

False - meaning I don't lend money to anyone outside of immediate family, and even then only rarely.  

You once had to guilt a friend into repaying a very overdue loan - a lesson you never forgot.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You miss the now-defunct big department stores of your youth.


----------



## debodun

True - to a degree.

You like eggnog.


----------



## Sunny

True. But very rarely get to drink it.

You have favorite seasonal songs.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You sing Christmas carols in a choir


----------



## Tish

False ( My voice would torture people)

You have a great singing voice


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You can play the piano


----------



## Murrmurr

True

You've eaten last night's dessert for breakfast


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You always cook something for breakfast on a Sunday


----------



## StarSong

False - at least no more than any other day of the week.

You have some go-to foods for when you're hungry but too lazy or busy to put real effort into putting a meal together.


----------



## debodun

True

You like your bacon cooked very crispy.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been south of the Equator


----------



## debodun

False, not even south of Washington, D.C.

You have all one color lights on your Christmas tree.


----------



## Tish

True

You have some Christmas ornaments that your children made.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You live on an Island...


----------



## Tish

True ( A very big one   )

You enjoy camping.


----------



## debodun

False

You think COVID won't be over for several years yet.


----------



## Tish

True

You like looking in thrift shops


----------



## debodun

True - although not as much as years ago.

More than half the homes in your neighborhood have lighted Christmas outdoor decorations.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You give gift cards for Christmas


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You can knit or crochet a scarf


----------



## hollydolly

true... I first learned as a child, and have made many hats , scarves & blankets over the years, but I find it boring

You would describe yourself as someone who is adept at crafts


----------



## Pink Biz

*False*

You have power-of-attorney over somebody.


----------



## Tish

False

You multi-task a lot


----------



## hollydolly

*true...*


You have a Christmas tree lit up in your garden


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't have a garden. I live in a hi-rise.

You have a special meal planned for Xmas.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, going to somebody's house for dinner.

You like flavored coffees.


----------



## Sunny

True

You find little yapping dogs annoying.


----------



## hollydolly

true... we have a chihuahua in the family and believe it or not she doesn't yap... but the miniature Labradoodle makes up for it when there's a stranger around ... he thinks he's a doberman 

The arthritis in your fingers( if you have it) hurts like the devil in the old or wet weather ( mine does..)


----------



## Tish

Don't have it (knock on wood)

Same question


----------



## Pink Biz

Ditto

You expect to be gifted with jewelry at Christmas.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to stream old favorite movies every year at this time.


----------



## debodun

Well, I don't stream, but I like several holiday-themed movies, if I can catch them when they air.

There are a lot of wild animals in your neighborhood. (doesn't have to be bear or deer - chipmunks and squirrels pass as wild animals).


----------



## Tish

True

You are looking forward to a Christmas feast.


----------



## debodun

True. Planning on pineapple glazed ham steak, Mexi-corn, mashed sweet potatoes and Brussels sprouts.

You've had precipitation within the last 3 days.


----------



## Sunny

False

It's getting chilly outside where you live.


----------



## debodun

True to some degree (no pun intended). It's been a roller coaster, though.

You like colorized versions of black and white movies.


----------



## Tish

True

Christmas movies.


----------



## hollydolly

true..some

You're dreading another superhot summer


----------



## Sunny

True

You've had no snow so far this winter.


----------



## debodun

False - not much, but some.

You prefer pepperoni to sausage on pizza.


----------



## Tish

True

You like to sleep in,


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You need an alarm clock to awaken you "on time."


----------



## debodun

False - don't need an alarm clock much anymore.

There were more Halloween decorations than Christmas on houses in your locale this year.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You are/would be happy living alone...


----------



## Pink Biz

True, I am

You have more than 2 bathrooms.


----------



## Tish

False

Sometimes you wish the house would clean itself.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True*

Your mom worked outside of the home.


----------



## Sunny

True

You enjoy looking down from heights.


----------



## debodun

False - not at all!

Spiders scare you more than centipedes.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

You will be going out to celebrate New Years eve


----------



## debodun

False

You know someone that loves winter weather.


----------



## Tish

True

You turn up the volume when your favorite song comes on the Radio.


----------



## hollydolly

true

Your ancestry is majority European


----------



## debodun

True - northern European - at least that is what I was led to believe from an early age.

You've considered having a genetic test done.


----------



## Pink Biz

True! Will do it after the New Year.

You have more than one iron.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You rarely Iron anything


----------



## debodun

True, because after 10 minutes of wear, it doesn't matter in my case.

You know someone that has more than 3 cats.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've adopted a pet from an animal shelter.


----------



## Tish

True

You love to travel via boat.


----------



## Sunny

I haven't really used a boat for travel for many years, but I did enjoy cruising, although I wouldn't do it now. (That isn't really "traveling," though.) I did write about my experiences with cruises in the Hot Topics thread.

You would love to see another subject that has nothing to do with Covid on the nightly news.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You have been arrested at some point in your life


----------



## Murrmurr

False

You or someone in your family owns/owned 1 or more reptiles.


----------



## Mandee

False

You or someone you know well is about to move house


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a tattoo


----------



## debodun

False

You have at least a 2-car garage.


----------



## Sunny

Well, I own a garage space big enough for one car, in a big garage under my enormous hi-rise building.  So I don't know if my answer should be yes or no. I don't own the whole garage, of course, just my one space. Interestingly, in my community, not all the condos have garage spaces. Having one adds enormous value to the unit. Recently, I saw a sign in the lobby offering $30,000 if someone would sell them their garage space. Can't really understand it, as it never snows any more.

You expect to be awake at midnight tonight.


----------



## Mandee

True, I'm usually awake at that time every night.

You have made your New Year resolutions


----------



## hollydolly

False..never make resolutions these days...

You stayed at school past 18 years old..


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You loved learning geography in school.


----------



## debodun

True - I liked it better than a lot of other subjects.

You have at least 2 throw pillows in your residence.


----------



## Tish

True

You have antiques in your house. ( not counting yourself  )


----------



## Sunny

True. Lots of stuff from my parents and my in-laws.

You have a favorite place to sit and read.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have visited Russia


----------



## hollydolly

False..but I want to...if I could get someone to go with me I would definitely go...

You batch cook  from scratch and freeze meals...


----------



## Mandee

False 

You like to get a take away meal at least once a week


----------



## Sunny

False, not that often. A couple of times a month is more accurate.

You have lots of family photos around your house.


----------



## Tish

True

You have made your Ice Cream.


----------



## debodun

False

You think this year will be better than last, in general.


----------



## Sunny

Who knows?

You replace your electronic devices with a newer model every few years.


----------



## hollydolly

True & false/ Depends on what it is.. phone, and tech goods, generally yes.. not electronic goods like vac cleaners or freezers 

You use coupons when you're shopping for groceries


----------



## debodun

False, in general.

It's snowed where you are within the last week.


----------



## Tish

False

You are not a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You need to buy new bed linens this month.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are making plans for later in the year (travel, vacations, etc.)


----------



## hollydolly

False.. everything is still up in the air with regard travel restrictions here..

You have regular manicures


----------



## debodun

False

You know the cats that your neighbors have.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, I live in an apartment building. The cats here don't leave their abodes for mingling! 

You usually do 3 or more laundry loads per week.


----------



## Tish

True

Your pets are spoiled.


----------



## Pink Biz

False (no pets)

You often babysat when you were a teenager.


----------



## Sunny

Not sure what "often" means, but I did babysit.

In spite of the famous saying, "There are only two kinds of music: good and bad,"  there really is one genre that you usually prefer.


----------



## debodun

True - easy listening standards. Not many radio stations play that genre anymore. I have a record collection, but it's not on my high priority list to unpack.

Sometimes you hear dogs barking at night.


----------



## Tish

True

You start off your morning with a cup of coffee


----------



## hollydolly

false..always Tea


Your front door is Green


----------



## debodun

False.

You are tired of commercials that are played repeatedly.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I don't watch commercials...

You watch more than 6 hours of TV a week


----------



## Pink Biz

True, old movies and political news mostly

You like sci-fi books/movies.


----------



## Mandee

True 

You like Period Dramas


----------



## Tish

True

You like to dance.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm a klutz.

You like most forms of seafood.


----------



## Pink Biz

Truish, many but not most

You get your eyebrows "done."


----------



## debodun

False - no point to it.

You've had your hair cut in the lat 3 months.


----------



## Tish

True

The first thing that comes off when you get home is your Bra.


----------



## hollydolly

False... my shoes are first

First  thing you drink when you get home is water


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You listen to podcasts.


----------



## Ruthanne

False...I have only ever listened to one.

You like Burgers and fries


----------



## Mandee

False - in part, I love fries, but don't eat meat, so no burghers 

You find gardening takes your mind off your troubles


----------



## Jackie23

True

You cook at least one meal every day


----------



## hollydolly

true

You keep a daily  diary or journal


----------



## Mandee

False - a bit like new year resolutions, start them off but don't carry on so gave up   

When you go shopping - you always take a list ?


----------



## debodun

True - sometimes I even get the items on it.

You do a lot of impulse buying when in a store.


----------



## Sunny

False. Not a lot, but some.

You prefer cold weather to very hot weather.


----------



## Tish

True

You take a list with you when you go shopping.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have more than one bathrobe.


----------



## Tish

True

You walk barefoot in your home.


----------



## hollydolly

False..used to and then I got plantar fascitis..so the rue is to always wear footwear with at least a 1/2 inch heel...

You have arthritis somewhere in your body


----------



## debodun

True -I am guessing because of certain joint discomfort - not officially diagnosed, though.

You have a nice view form a window in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to play Words With Friends on your phone


----------



## Tish

False

You dislike chewing gum


----------



## hollydolly

true

You wear stack rings on your fingers


----------



## Sunny

False

Turning on the news usually makes you either angry or sad.


----------



## Mandee

True (and also depressed a lot of the time)- so I don't turn it on anymore.

Listening to relaxing music helps you get off to sleep at night.


----------



## Tish

True

You love thunderstorms.


----------



## hollydolly

true..as long as I'm indoors... 

Your weather has been very different to how it is normally at this time of year


----------



## Sunny

False

You sleep in a queen sized bed


----------



## debodun

False - twin.

You have a set of dishes that you only use on special occasions.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have used a Covid home test.


----------



## Tish

False ( You can't buy one anywhere.)

You have indoor plants.


----------



## Sunny

True, plus my son's plants. He is moving to a new house, and his realtor suggested getting rid of his very large plants to make the home look bigger. He's a little too successful as a gardener. So his plants joined my (much smaller) plants out on my enclosed balcony. They've been there for several weeks, and it looks like a jungle. He's moving next week, and will take his big plants back.

You pay most of your bills electronically.


----------



## debodun

True - utilities and services. 

You've seen a wild squirrel or rabbit within the last month.


----------



## Mandee

False 

You live within easy walking distance of a park


----------



## hollydolly

False... not a park per se... I live surrounded by woodland and farmland 

You don't mind driving in the city ( tonight I drove into London in the Dark, haven't done that for a good while, wasn't as comfortable as I once used to be with it )


----------



## Pink Biz

False, don't drive any longer

You have a nightlight in your bedroom.


----------



## Sunny

True, but it's in the bathroom adjacent to the bedroom.

You are willing to attend a group event, with a mask on.


----------



## debodun

True - church for me.

You have a preference for the gender of a pet.


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer green grapes to red ones.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have taken part in Zoom meetings


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You had more than 100 guests at your wedding.


----------



## Tish

True

You like throwing parties.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've visited a bricks and mortar bank , rather than online banking  in the last 3 months


----------



## Sunny

False

You've moved into your residence within the last five years.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been a tutor or coach.


----------



## hollydolly

True

aside from any wedding rings, you wear jewellery every day


----------



## Sunny

Pretty much. I usually at least have earrings on when I go out.  If I'm just staying home by myself, of course not.  (Remember June Cleaver with the pearls on all the time? )

Have you ever watched a movie all the way through that you wished you hadn't wasted your time on?


----------



## debodun

True

You have a lot of wall art in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have ridden on a bus, plane, or train within the last year


----------



## Tish

True

You need glasses to drive now.


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

Your have more oranges that any other fruit in your fruit bowl


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your father worked two jobs simultaneously


----------



## Sunny

False

They are predicting snow for today where you live


----------



## debodun

True - much later, though.

You can see evergreen trees from some window in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

true..all windows...

You take something to help you sleep


----------



## Tish

False 

You eat dinner late


----------



## Mandee

False

You have all your meals planned out for the week ahead


----------



## Sunny

False

You remember snow fondly from when you were a kid.


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You enjoy going camping.


----------



## Mandee

False 

You holiday abroad every year (under normal circumstances)


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You enjoy taking walks.


----------



## Sunny

True, weather permitting.

You do your own housecleaning


----------



## debodun

True - but you'd never know it.

Your main vacuum cleaner is an upright.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a noisy clock in the house.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You get woken up in the morning by a pet.


----------



## debodun

False - not at the moment.

You have a novelty clock.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have security lights around your property


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You have you own garden.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You're expecting a delivery today ...


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite painting hanging on the wall of your home


----------



## debodun

True - my aunt painted this inspired by the Jimmie Rodgers album cover "My Rough and Rowdy Ways".



It's windy in your locale today.


----------



## Tish

True

It is snowing your way.


----------



## debodun

False - not today, anyway.

You have a storage shed at your residence.


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You have a fire pit in your backyard.


----------



## Sassycakes

False 

You have moved 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You have baked a cake this past week.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been to Bermuda.


----------



## Sunny

False

You do not have a land line any more.


----------



## debodun

False - only a land line.

You feed wild birds.


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You can play an instrument.


----------



## debodun

True - I can play clarinet, trumpet and recorder - not saying I am any good at these, though.

You live within 50 miles of your state/county/province's capital.


----------



## Sunny

True

You get your groceries delivered to your home


----------



## Pink Biz

True...luv it!

You dislike rice cakes.


----------



## debodun

False, especially if I doctor them with PB, cream cheese or other spreads. Corn cakes are even better.

You've bought canned (tinned) fruit in the last month.


----------



## Mandee

False

You phone a family member or friend at least once a week


----------



## hollydolly

True.....well,  they phone me... 


You get excited to see the nights getting lighter earlier


----------



## Tish

True

You bite your nails


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your living room is in predominantly brownish tones.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. pale Lemon/  beige / and reds...

You are a naturally nervous person


----------



## Sunny

False

You turn the heat down a little at night.


----------



## debodun

False - set my thermostat at 65F (18C) and never touch it.

You prefer chocolate cream pie to lemon meringue.


----------



## Pink Biz

I think I like both equally! 

You usually vote for President by political party, regardless of the candidate.


----------



## debodun

*FALSE!!* I vote for whom I feel is the better qualified, regardless of party affiliation.

You keep reference books near your computer station.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You are always reading a book.


----------



## Tish

True

You like doing puzzles.


----------



## debodun

True

You always keep candy or sweets in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True...sorry I'm confused, are you inferring there are some who don't ? 

You're old enough to have worn stockings before tights ( pantyhose)  were a thing..


----------



## debodun

True - I hated both - those garter belts! Any nylon on my legs made me itch. My mom made me wear them to Sunday school. Thankfully, that was the only place.

You've owned multiple pets of different kinds at one time.


----------



## Sunny

True, if one dog and one cat count as "multiple."

You have at least one robot-type helper at home. (Alexa, Roomba, etc.)


----------



## Lavinia

False

You always wear rubber gloves while cleaning up.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You watch a soap opera.


----------



## Lavinia

False

You wear a bobble hat.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've eaten shellfish this week.


----------



## Tish

False

You can still ride a bike


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You can ride a skateboard.


----------



## Lavinia

False 

You have false teeth


----------



## hollydolly

False.. ..

Your favourite colour is Blue


----------



## Sunny

True

Your favorite kind of art is Impressionist


----------



## debodun

False - although my artist aunt's hero was Monet.

You had a cake on your last birthday.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your favorite niece/nephew is older than 35.


----------



## Sunny

Being an only child, I have no neices or nephews. If I did, I doubt that I'd have a "favorite."

You wear a mask outdoors.


----------



## debodun

False

You live withing 30 miles of a major city (pop > 200,000).


----------



## Tish

False

You do your shopping early in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You take a bunch of vitamins every day


----------



## Pink Biz

False, just one

You have had acupuncture


----------



## hollydolly

False

You ride a bike


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You would accept an "all expenses paid" trip to Antarctica


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You would go sky diving.


----------



## hollydolly

True..absolutely...

You  go ski-ing


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy Turkish cuisine


----------



## Tish

True 

You enjoy the sound of rain.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You can hear barking dogs from your property


----------



## Sunny

True, but not very often

You enjoy visiting elegant mansions


----------



## debodun

True

You have a doctor's phone number on speed dial.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You've met a well known member of your parliament /congress


----------



## Tish

True

You have an emergency box


----------



## Sunny

False. Not sure what that is.

Your refrigerator provides ice and cold water, right on the door


----------



## Rah-Rah

True

You have a jacuzzi style bathtub.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have gone skinny-dipping.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You have rescued a pet.


----------



## hollydolly

True..more than one...

Photography  is your passion...


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have worn a cast for a broken bone.


----------



## Sunny

Fortunately, no

You avoid going to particular stores lately, because of the danger of Covid


----------



## debodun

False

As a child, you had a favorite stuffed animal.


----------



## Rah-Rah

True- My stuffed bear

You have a special place to relax in your home.


----------



## Sunny

True

You know how to knit


----------



## debodun

False - my mom showed me how to do it a LONG time ago. I didn't keep at it, so have forgotten everything.

You can play more than one musical instrument.


----------



## Tish

True Piano and Guitar

You like to collect antiques.


----------



## hollydolly

False....

Your trash people sometimes forget to empty your bin...


----------



## debodun

False - I can't say they forget; they just do a sloppy job of it. They usually call beforehand if they aren't coming on the usual day.

You always wear sunglasses if going outside on a sunny day.


----------



## Sunny

False.  I don't even own sunglasses. My regular glasses get dark when exposed to sunlight.

You usually wear a hat when walking outside.


----------



## hollydolly

Not _usually._. but on hot days and very cold days I will..

You like to buy expensive Moisturiser


----------



## debodun

False

Your neighbors are fairly quiet.


----------



## Lavinia

True (apart from banging doors)

You still use a non-digital camera.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You drink more than 4 cups of tea/coffee per day


----------



## Pink Biz

False (but big cups!)

You take your coffee black.


----------



## Tish

True

You don't mind eating leftovers.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You have your groceries delivered


----------



## Murrmurr

False

One of your hands is noticeably larger/fatter than the other


----------



## Sunny

False

You mostly use your laptop on the same desk/table.


----------



## hollydolly

True...but I almost always use a desktop... when I do use my lappy it's on a lap tray..,

 you access this forum on your phone


----------



## Tish

False

You have attended a sporting event.


----------



## Sunny

True

Your car has safety technology (backup camera, lane switch warning, etc.)


----------



## hollydolly

False..  ( o/h's cars do) 

You have the latest version of your computer, or phone


----------



## Lavinia

False ( I keep things until they die on me)

You use a log burner stove.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

your have your heating turned on 24/7 in winter..


----------



## debodun

True - I set it at 65F (18C) and never touch it. If it goes on, it goes on.

You purchase a variety of cosmetics.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your hair is always dyed/highlighted.


----------



## suds00

false    most men are bald.


----------



## Rah-Rah

False

You wear contact lenses/glasses.


----------



## Sunny

True (glasses)

You still get excited when it snows.


----------



## suds00

false         you travel all year for pleasure.


----------



## Tish

False

You love to travel


----------



## Lavinia

False (enjoy seeing places but don't enjoy the journey)

You still have some Christmas decorations out.


----------



## hollydolly

False

There's high winds where you are today


----------



## debodun

suds00 - if you answer, you have to ask another question.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> There's high winds where you are today


True - we even got a dusting of snow this morning.

You've been considering buying a car.


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm happy with the one I have.

You have a fast testing kit for Covid. (I just got a few; they are giving them out free where I live.)


----------



## Pink Biz

True, I bought one before the Feds started giving out freebies. Haven't used it.

You buy old-fashioned popping corn.


----------



## Tish

True

You have had a Covid test


----------



## hollydolly

True

You take your temperature before you leave home


----------



## Sunny

False

Covid has gone down where you live. (It has here, finally!)


----------



## hollydolly

True....

You're happy to go to beauty salons ,  coffee shop and restaurants without a mask


----------



## Tish

False

Fireworks annoy you.


----------



## Sunny

Mostly false. I love fireworks exhibits on those holidays when they take place. If someone was shooting them off all the time, I'd probably get annoyed.

You can sing at least one song in a foreign language.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You drink beer at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You go to the pub for meals


----------



## Murrmurr

False

You know how to iceskate.


----------



## Sunny

True. But knowing how doesn't mean willing to do!   

You plan to tune in to the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

Women are Smarter than Men


----------



## Tish

True   

You buy your bread from a Bakery.


----------



## hollydolly

*True..sometimes*... today I bought a 3 cheese rustic loaf from a bakery...

You eat your dinner later than 7pm


----------



## Sunny

False

You periodically donate items (clothing, household items, etc.) to a local charity or thrift shop.


----------



## debodun

True - whenever I can catch someone making a trip there. Not so local, though.

You've had at least one cup of hot tea in the last 5 days.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have dimples


----------



## hollydolly

True.. a little...

You've travelled by train in the last year


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy watching Thrillers


----------



## Lavinia

True

You own a pair of tartan trousers.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. but I have a  green tartan blazer ( Black watch)

You prefer jackets to coats


----------



## Tish

True

You own a houndstooth jacket.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. (I honestly had to look ) 

You can ski


----------



## debodun

False

You have chronic pain.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a weak joint.


----------



## Sunny

True. If my arthritic shoulder counts as a joint.

You plan some outdoor activity today.


----------



## debodun

True - already did it - shoveling snow!

You'd help someone you didn't know if it seemed they were in distress.


----------



## hollydolly

True, done it many times...wouldn't think twice..

You've been shopping in store today


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your father was/is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## debodun

False - he was 5'10" or 5'11" - just missed.

You're planning on going grocery shopping in the next 4 days.


----------



## Tish

True 

You enjoy ice cream all year


----------



## debodun

True - in fact I have some peanut butter ripple in the freezer right now.

You prefer vanilla to chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Sunny

False. I love them both.

You plan to attend a live performance in a theatre soon.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've visited Australia


----------



## Sunny

False

You've visited a National Park at least once.


----------



## Murrmurr

True

You've eaten pizza for breakfast


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your oldest child is a male.


----------



## Tish

True

You have dunked a biscuit/ Cookie in your hot drink.


----------



## MMinSoCal

False

You've flown first class on an international flight.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have generally been pleased with most of the items you have bought online.


----------



## Jace

True 

You stay up late watching old movies.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You're under average height


----------



## Jace

False 

You wear glasses


----------



## debodun

False, since cataract surgery, but may have to soon because my vision is not perfect.

You like broccoli.


----------



## Jace

True 

You like old movies


----------



## Sunny

Mostly false, unless they're exceptionally good.

You consider yourself a morning person.


----------



## Jace

True 

Like Italian food?


----------



## Tish

True

Your favorite season is Spring


----------



## debodun

False

You have/had more than 2 siblings.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

Same question


----------



## Sunny

False

You keep documents, business records, financial statements, etc. neatly organized in a file drawer.


----------



## Tish

True

You watch cooking shows


----------



## debodun

False - not anymore. I used to enjoy them, but now they just make me want to eat.

You snack frequently between meals.


----------



## Sunny

Not frequently. Maybe once.

You are sending a Valentine's card or gift to somebody.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You prefer to shower in the morning rather than evening..


----------



## Sunny

True

You saw Nathan Chen's solo performance. (If not, google it. You won't be sorry.)


----------



## Pink Biz

True, fabulous!

You have attended an Olympics


----------



## hollydolly

true.. London Olympics 2012.. we went to see the Canoe slaloms at the white water rafting centre  

You have recently bought a book


----------



## debodun

False

You regularly go for a walk in your neighborhood.


----------



## Tish

True

You sometimes eat breakfast food for Dinner.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You enjoy reading poetry.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're heavier than you'd like to be


----------



## Sunny

False. I'm happy with my average weight.

You have special plans for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You celebrate St. Patrick's Day


----------



## debodun

False in the sense I engage in wanton revelry. I am aware of the day, though, and may have a corned beef sandwich.

You father predeceased your mother.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You rather eat in a restaurant or order take out


----------



## Tish

True

You walk barefoot at home.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not since I got Plantar fasciitis ..doc says people should always wear at least 1/4 inch heels

You prefer sun and cold, to hot and cloud..


----------



## Sunny

True

You have at least one very old piece of furniture.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. only piece in here is me... 

...your sofa set is leather


----------



## Sunny

False

You have seen a penguin like me in real life (minus the hat and scarf)


----------



## debodun

False - just on TV nature documentaries.

You've noticed a major change in the weather the last several days.


----------



## Tish

True

You read the book before watching the movie of it.


----------



## Sunny

Not usually.

You have a favorite online game (phone or computer)


----------



## Tish

False

You watch the Olympics.


----------



## MMinSoCal

False

You own a Rolex watch.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your middle name has French origins


----------



## hollydolly

True... (OMG..are you psychic)? 

You have more than one middle name


----------



## Sunny

False. I don't even have one!

You have at least one grandchild.


----------



## hollydolly

False..and I never will have..

Your child/ren got university degrees..


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy challenges


----------



## hollydolly

Very True

You always eat lunch


----------



## Tish

False

You have a Gardner.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your GPS is set with a female voice


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a lot of good restaurants where you live.


----------



## MMinSoCal

True

You own 3+ cars.


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy streaming movies and series, even some that you have seen before.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You prefer leather straps on a watch to metal


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You wanted to be an astronaut when you were younger


----------



## Tish

False

You find Archaeology fascinating.


----------



## Sunny

Meh.

You can speak at least one language foreign to your country.


----------



## MMinSoCal

True

You've visited an Asian country.


----------



## Tish

True

You have at least one streaming platform


----------



## hollydolly

True

you have more than one External Hard-drive


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You can do CPR


----------



## Sunny

Probably can, but fortunately never had to

You have an Alexa


----------



## MMinSoCal

False

You have a Ring video doorbell.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You like Gadgets


----------



## Tish

True

You have more than one laptop


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a bathtub which you actually use to take baths


----------



## hollydolly

*True.*.I have a Bathtub ..*false* I never use it to bathe, I always shower

You've been to London England...


----------



## Sunny

True.  (About the bathtub, that's what I meant. Every home, hotel room, etc. comes equipped with a bathtub, but I wonder how many people actually take baths any more?  I think most people prefer showers, especially as they get older. I would have an "interesting" time climbing in and out of a bathtub!  But people with little kids still need them.

You've been to most of the big cities of America.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your spouse is/was the same astrological sign as you.


----------



## RFW

False.

You throw away milk only a day past its expiration date.


----------



## hollydolly

False..only if it starts to smell off...

You have a lucky  charm


----------



## Tish

True, my trinity necklace

You prefer a hot breakfast.


----------



## Sunny

True

You usually sleep straight through the night


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your kid(s) was/were baptized


----------



## Tish

True

You attend church on special days.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have used a food delivery service such as Grubhub or Doordash at least once


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've recently bought a new bed


----------



## Tish

False  ( Bought one two years ago)

You have your eye on a pair of shoes.


----------



## MMinSoCal

False

You own 12+ pairs of shoes.


----------



## Tish

True

You eat Chocolate daily.


----------



## debodun

False - I like it, but it doesn't like me. I can have a little, with servings spaced apart, then I can seem to tolerate it.

You've bought a sparkling beverage in the last month.


----------



## Sunny

True

You now leave your house without a mask  (Today was our first maskless day in my county!)


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm...I leave the house not wearing it, but I have one with me to wear if I have to enter a public place. I have not gone maskless around people in nearly 2 years. 

You like willow trees.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, especially weeping willows

You can whittle wood


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

You can whistle through your fingers


----------



## Sunny

False

You have some favorite jewelry that you wear more often than others/


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You will be celebrating a birthday before February is over.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You still have your christening bracelet/bangle


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy a nice wine.


----------



## Sunny

True

You are due for a haircut


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Right now, it's snowing where you are


----------



## debodun

False, but predicted to start late evening.

You like to look at clouds to see shapes.


----------



## Tish

True

It is snowing where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

True...It was earlier, but it's stopped now... it turned to hailstones... 

You prefer morning appointments to afternoon


----------



## debodun

True - get them out of the way early.

You had a favorite stuffed animal as a child.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, a panda bear named Soddy 

You were born more than 100 miles from your current home


----------



## Sunny

True

You have stairs within your home.


----------



## debodun

True  - 13 from main floor to basement. Ironically that's the same number as between the first and second floor in my old house.

You like vintage jazz music.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've got a great dentist


----------



## Tish

True

You find some things on Tictok disturbing.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I've never watched anything on Tik-tok..

You have a large mirror in your livingroom


----------



## Sunny

False

You charge your cell phone more than once a day.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a large wall clock in your living room.


----------



## hollydolly

False... 

Your walls are beige...


----------



## Sunny

False

You have used public transportation at least once within the last year or two.


----------



## debodun

False

You usually go grocery shopping more than once a week.


----------



## Tish

False

You have to sets of eyeglasses.


----------



## Sunny

False

You often talk to yourself when alone at home.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. I have to talk to the only sane one here... or I'd go mad 

You still dance...


----------



## Tish

True

You can't wait to plan a real holiday away.


----------



## hollydolly

True with a Capital TRUE

You wear distance specs


----------



## Sunny

True

You still buy many things online, even though quarantines have long been lifted.


----------



## Tish

True

Your Pharmacy delivers.


----------



## hollydolly

False..Most all of them do in the next town, but here in my semi-rural area they don't... 

You nap in the daytime


----------



## debodun

False - unless I am ill.

There are evergreen trees on the property of your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You have a train station with a short distance of where you live


----------



## Sunny

What is a short distance?  Our nearest Metro station is about 2-3 miles from where I live. Not sure if that qualifies.

You usually have an "earworm" playing in your head.


----------



## Tish

True

You have experienced a flood.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. ( not where I live )

You've experienced an earthquake


----------



## Tish

True, when I was living in Newcastle.

You are expecting an early election.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have experienced a tornado.


----------



## Tish

False ( Thank God)

You have cheated while playing Monopoly. (Being the banker)


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I hate Monopoly ... 

Generally speaking, you like board games


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your TV screen exceeds 48 inches


----------



## Sunny

False

You still have your old photo albums.


----------



## hollydolly

True..I have one that holds my wedding pics and baby pics of my dd..... the rest were the type where you could remove the pics easily which I did and scanned them all into my computer.. and now the originals are in a box..

You wear trousers/jeans  most days rather than a skirt or dress ( ladies)..


----------



## Tish

True

You have a favorite necklace.


----------



## Sunny

False. I like them all, wouldn't want to show favoritism.

You get some form of exercise nearly every day.


----------



## Tish

True

You keep up with Technology.


----------



## debodun

False - I am a real Luddite - 20 year old car, 10 year old computer, have 2 CRT TVs and a land line phone. 'Nuff said?

You like to do logic problems.


----------



## Sunny

True. That's one reason I like Wordle.

You find that you are enjoying driving less and less.


----------



## debodun

True, although I never really enjoyed it.

You think the COVID pandemic is really winding down.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You've lived through a different pandemic in your life in the past


----------



## Tish

True ( SARS)

You are still uncomfortable going maskless.


----------



## hollydolly

True - in busy indoor places... 

You prefer coke to pepsi


----------



## Sunny

True

If you are a coffee drinker, you have a favorite brand.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your favorite actor/actress is American


----------



## RFW

True. Denzel Washington.

You keep more than 50 USD worth of your local currency in your wallet at all times.


----------



## debodun

True - much more than that. $50 wouldn't buy a week's worth of groceries for me these days.

Your cell phone is more than 3 years old.


----------



## Tish

False

You grocery shop once a week


----------



## Sunny

True, about that often.

You like to do crossword puzzles


----------



## hollydolly

True..my favourite are cryptic..

You still wear blue  Jeans


----------



## debodun

True - if they have an elastic waist.  

You usually stay indoors if it's raining or snowing.


----------



## Sunny

True, if I have a choice. (Just made a decision to stay in today, instead of doing the grocery shopping.)

You periodically "downsize" a lot of the stuff you have cluttering up your drawers and closets.


----------



## debodun

True -usually when our own has its community-wide garage sale weekend. Whether I get rid of it or not is another thing.  

One of your grandparents lived to be 90 years old or more.


----------



## hollydolly

True... My great grandfather died under the wheels of a bus at 94 years old on his way to the pub for his daily whisky, 


You have parents who are still alive


----------



## Tish

No

You have few regrets.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

You get snail mail most days


----------



## Sunny

True (mostly junk)

You have been inside a courtroom at least once.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You are hosting Easter this year.*


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than one full-length mirror in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True  (Twin mirror-covered sliding doors on one closet)

You have recently been shocked by the cost of something.


----------



## Tish

True

You like Oats


----------



## debodun

True

Your grandparents always included money in a birthday card to you.


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes go to "meet the candidates" nights. (Just got back from one.)


----------



## hollydolly

False..

Your insurance premiums for most things have recently risen in price


----------



## debodun

False (so far).

You've read more of the Bible more than a few verses at a time.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, in my youth.

You enjoy seeing a view from high up.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, but not exceedingly high

There is an actual "Main Street" in your town.


----------



## hollydolly

False...but there is a high street which the American equivalent of Main street

You live near your town centre area


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy walking barefoot


----------



## debodun

True, but it's named "Hudson Avenue".



You like cactus plants.


----------



## Tish

True

You think a Platypus is cute


----------



## hollydolly

False.. and as @debodun missed the previous question I'll ask that one again for you Tish


You enjoy walking barefoot


----------



## Sunny

True, but only on my carpeted floor.

You sometimes just take a day off from usual activities to relax.


----------



## debodun

False. Usually it's the reverse.

You're finding it more difficult than it used to be, to concentrate on things like reading.


----------



## Tish

False (Knock on wood)

You like Gelato


----------



## Sunny

True, especially lemon.

You buy paper supplies such s TP, tissues, paper towels, napkins, etc. in bulk at stores like Costco.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy eating out


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have attended an outdoor wedding*


----------



## debodun

True - when my uncle got married in the summer of 1969. It was held at his bride's parent's house. I was taking a summer educational course in Syracuse and had to come home for it.

You notice a fair number of portable basketball hoops in your neighborhood.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, I don't pay attention

You think hollandaise sauce is overrated.


----------



## Tish

True

You keep a post office box.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You remember your great grandparents being alive


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You remember life before TV


----------



## hollydolly

False

You remember renting a TV...


----------



## Sunny

False

You remember when TV was only in black and while.


----------



## debodun

True

There's a public swimming pool in your community.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have been stung by a bee


----------



## Tish

Yes, (That's how I found out I am allergic to them.)

You have seen a Luna moth


----------



## Pink Biz

False (had to look that up!)

You like to sit close to the screen at the movies


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You're road or area  has a transient community..


----------



## Sunny

Don't know what that is.

You visit your dental hygienist at least twice a year.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a contraption chopper.


----------



## debodun

Could you clarify what that is, Tish?


----------



## Tish

@debodun one of those appliances for chopping vegetables.


----------



## debodun

False - I just use an old fashioned kitchen knife for that task.

You prefer large dog breeds to smaller ones.


----------



## hollydolly

True..not too large tho'...

You prefer a full frame on your glasses ( specs).. than frameless


----------



## debodun

True - when I wore glasses. I also prefer plastic to wire rims.

A nearby neighbor (or even you) has a bird feeder on your property.


----------



## Tish

True

You try to plant natural plants in your area.


----------



## Sunny

I have some out on my balcony, but I do better with the unnatural plants.  They don't need watering, or any other care.

You're in the process of some home decorating.


----------



## hollydolly

False..but I'm thinking of getting someone in to do my hall and stairs...

You sleep with your windows open


----------



## debodun

True - but only in the summer.

You've been on a Ferris wheel.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You go to the fair when it comes to town


----------



## Sunny

False

You know the difference between warm white, soft white, daylight, cool white, etc. LED light bulbs, plus lumens vs. watts, and how many LED watts equal incandescent watts.  I just had some new ceiling lights installed in my home, and feel like I've wandered into Alice in Wonderland.  Remember when a light bulb was just a light bulb?


----------



## Tish

False

You have a standup vacuum cleaner.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. a cordless Shark  ..but I also have My Miele Cylinder vac as well 

You Vac every day...


----------



## Tish

True

You have some beautiful rugs.


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

You're allergic or intolerant to some foods


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You use facial tissue that contains lotion


----------



## Sunny

False. I hate that kind.

You still sometimes play your old CD's.


----------



## Tish

True 

You have an mp3 player in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You use a sat- nav in your car


----------



## debodun

False - don't even know what that is.

You like potatoes prepared in almost every way.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a favorite vegetable.


----------



## debodun

True - my go to is Brussels sprouts, but close second is broccoli, microwaved for 90 seconds with some shredded cheese.

Most of your neighbors have pets.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You came from a large family


----------



## Lavinia

True, by modern standards (four of us)

You've already bought some new clothes ready for the summer.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, I have enough

Your clothes hangers are padded/decorative


----------



## Tish

Some are, so True

Your Bathroom has a color scheme.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

Ditto your kitchen


----------



## Lavinia

False

You have a dish-washer.


----------



## debodun

True, but I have so few dishes, I just wash by hand.

You had a nickname in school.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

As a kid, your bike was blue.


----------



## hollydolly

False...never had a bike, had to always borrow friends' bikes...

You remember learning to ride a bike ( I don't )


----------



## debodun

True - first I had training wheels, then one day dad removed them. he pushed me down the street and when I looked he had disappeared. Then I knew how to ride.

You drink both tea and coffee.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been to a beauty spa.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've been ski-ing...


----------



## Sunny

False

You have worn a formal gown within the last year.


----------



## debodun

False - lucky if I wear jeans and a t-shirt!

You plan on some type of celebration for Easter.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been to San Francisco in the past 5 years.


----------



## debodun

False

You get out on good weather days and walk around your neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

True & false.. I get out when the weather is good but I rarely walk around my neighbourhood unless it's in the woods and lake behind my house.. 

You have a flower basket hanging by your front door..


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have had a hysterectomy.


----------



## Tish

False

You have had your Flu shot.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your spouse is/was born in the same country as yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

False

Your children live near you...


----------



## Sunny

Yes and no.  Why assume that all my children live in the same place?   

You enjoy performing on a stage.


----------



## debodun

False - never really "performed" other than to play high school band concerts - then I was with a large group.

You peel potatoes when making mashed.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You have only married one time


----------



## debodun

False - never married.

You learned to ride a bicycle before age 6.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy swimming.


----------



## hollydolly

True..love it

You've had some kind of cosmetic surgery ..


----------



## debodun

True - I had two moles removed from upper lip and neck. And to think actresses actually pasted fake moles on their faces in the 1940 & 50s.

You can see a permanent area of water from your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True, if the two little ponds in front of my building count. They are not going anyplace, so I guess they are "permanent."    

You have lived near a large body of water at some time in your life. (No more than an hour or two away).


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy painting


----------



## hollydolly

False

You can still ride a bike


----------



## Tish

Wouldn't have a clue, haven't tried.

You hire a weekly bin washer.


----------



## Sunny

False. Don't even know what that is. 

You have (or have had in the past) a bird feeder.


----------



## debodun

Sunny said:


> False. Don't even know what that is.


I think she means a garbage can.


----------



## Lavinia

True (ala bird feeder)

You feed the ducks in the park


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Are you interested in the Will Smith scandal?


----------



## Sunny

False, but it's impossible to escape from it.

You love Italian food.


----------



## Tish

True

You like your coffee/ tea without milk.


----------



## debodun

True for tea. On the rare occasion I drink decaf, I like whitener in it.

You like the sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## Tish

False

You moisturize every day.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You spend more money on bathing products ( soaps and shampoos).. than you do on perfume


----------



## Pink Biz

Probably about the same

Your first pet as an adult was a cat.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like to feed hummingbirds.


----------



## Tish

False we don't have them here.

You find some Australian animals strange looking.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. mostly cute..

You have parakeets making noise in your garden most days


----------



## Sunny

False

Your area gets those cicadas who return like clockwork every 17 years.


----------



## debodun

False - at least I haven't noticed them.

You snack a lot between meals.


----------



## Tish

False

You sometimes forget to eat.


----------



## debodun

False...ha ha, I forget NOT to eat, though.

You driven more than 60 miles round-trip in the last month.


----------



## hollydolly

True

Fuel is in shortage again in your area..( it is here )....


----------



## Sunny

False.  Expensive, though.

You have special family plans for Easter/Passover.


----------



## debodun

False (even though this Easter it's a milestone birthday for me. If someone in my family doesn't acknowledge it, I will be very disappointed).

You like Spam - not the fake email - I mean the canned (tinned ) meat product.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

( yes  both of our birthdays are on Easter Sunday this yer Deb.. are  you gonna be 70?... I'll be 67 ) 

 you enjoy Birthday cake ?


----------



## debodun

*TRUE!*

It's rained in the last 4 days where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You wear latex or similar gloves when peeling garlic or onions , or filleting fish


----------



## debodun

False - I find gloves and knives don't mix well for me. I do wear gloves for outside chores, though.

You have a well-stocked spice/herb shelf/cabinet.


----------



## Sunny

True, and I mostly use the same 3-4 of them, while the others stand unused.

You have seafood for dinner at least once or twice a week.


----------



## Tish

False

You like going to the movies/Cinema


----------



## hollydolly

False... too cold , always the AC is on full blast...and people no longer stay quiet ... 

You go to the gym regularly


----------



## StarSong

False. Never liked going to a gym.

You think most celebrities who've had plastic surgery look worse afterwards.


----------



## Sunny

Don't know. How do you know which ones have had plastic surgery?

You have created at least one work of art or craftsmanship you were proud to show other people.


----------



## debodun

False

You still pay for some things with a personal check.


----------



## StarSong

True, but mostly for services like the gardener.

You would never take a personal check from someone you didn't know well.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

If money and space were not issues, you'd install a home theatre.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've acted in the theatre at some time


----------



## Tish

False

You like toast


----------



## Sunny

True

You prefer to drink water with ice in it.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've recently cooked a beef or pork roast.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

Same question


----------



## StarSong

False

You love the flavor and scent of rosemary.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

Ditto Bay leaves  ...( I have  it in my garden)


----------



## Tish

True

You still like to sleep in over the weekend


----------



## Sunny

False. The weekend doesn't feel any different from the rest of the week. But I like to sleep as long as I feel like it, no matter what day it is.

You have been to a hot-air balloon festival.


----------



## hollydolly

True...there's an annual festival in Bristol.. I have friends who co-own a Hot air Balloon.. 

You've taken a trip in a hot air balloon ?


----------



## debodun

False - and not likely to ever do.

You know someone that went bungee jumping.


----------



## hollydolly

true...( remember Lon ,  ? R.I.P )... he always boasted about bunjee jumping in New Zealand ...

You're scared of heights


----------



## debodun

True, even if there's something solid under me. I can go up about 3 rungs on a ladder and that's enough for me. It was agony for me to clean out the rain gutters at my former residence.

You would feed what you think is a stray animal.


----------



## Tish

True

You like sitting in the sun


----------



## Leann

False

You ate five fruits and vegetables today


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You always eat cereal  or toast for breakfast


----------



## debodun

True, mostly.

You have Wi-Fi.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have Fibre Optic


----------



## StarSong

True

You have a secondary wi-fi signal booster somewhere in your house.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You send electronic greeting cards in place of paper cards


----------



## Leann

False

You drink wine with dinner


----------



## hollydolly

False..I don't drink alcohol at all



You eat your main meal mid-day


----------



## Leann

True

Blue is your favorite color


----------



## StarSong

False.  

Your favorite color changes frequently.


----------



## Tish

False, but I do have a few.

You have some beautiful scarfs


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You had a crush on Paul Newman


----------



## Leann

False

You're going on vacation this year


----------



## hollydolly

Not sure...I hope so...

You own matching luggage


----------



## Leann

False...although I'd like to

It's raining where you are


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite sandwich.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, a few!

You have been retired for more than 10 years.


----------



## debodun

True - retired in 2010.

You hire a lawn service.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not at _this _house...

You've still got a favourite film star


----------



## Leann

False

You are still friends with someone from your childhood


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You call your sibling every day


----------



## hollydolly

False.. good lord..nooooo.. not even every year... ..I have 4 siblings ,and 2 steps... 

You live in the same town as your siblings


----------



## Leann

False

You're named after someone famous


----------



## Tish

False

You are looking forward to Easter


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have had COVID


----------



## hollydolly

True

at the very start of 2020 

You've had the booster jab


----------



## Sunny

True

Your weather is summer-like today.  (Mine is.)


----------



## Leann

True

You bake your own bread


----------



## hollydolly

true,..sometimes...

You still own a deep fryer


----------



## Tish

False

You own two vacuum cleaners.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You pay a cleaner to do your housework


----------



## Sunny

False

You regularly clear out old paperwork that you no longer need.


----------



## debodun

False - not *regularly.*

You do at least one crossword puzzle a day.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like to go barefoot inside your home.


----------



## debodun

False - the only place I don't wear footware is in bed and in the shower.

Your computer is more than 4 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have more hardback books than you have on an electronic device (kindle /ipad et al)


----------



## Tish

False

You have cooking books


----------



## Pink Biz

True, I have a small collection of vintage ones

Your car is less than 2 years old.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have called tech support for computer help.


----------



## hollydolly

False....my tech support is my estranged O/H

You like fancy coloured spectacle frames


----------



## Tish

True

You have throw pillows


----------



## Sunny

False

You  have at least one chair or couch that turns into a recliner, with footrest, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You Easter weekend weather is gloriously sunny and warm


----------



## debodun

False - on the cool side of seasonable and unsettled.

You are cooking an Easter dinner for the holiday.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You prefer grocery shopping versus clothes shopping


----------



## debodun

True, although I don't really enjoy shopping for anything, but food has the edge.

You believed in the Easter Bunny when you were a kid.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like eating special foods for various holidays.


----------



## Tish

True

You worry about Nuclear weapons.


----------



## hollydolly

True... it's a concern

At Easter you always go to church


----------



## Sunny

False

You are running out of questions to ask.


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

You wear compression gloves for pain in your hands


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer to take pictures with your phone rather than a camera


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a collection of mugs with funny sayings.


----------



## hollydolly

False..(only one with a slogan)

You've picked flowers from the park or public place and taken them home


----------



## debodun

False

You've ridden on a tandem bicycle.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your home has a patio or deck.


----------



## debodun

True



You often get an ear worm.


----------



## Tish

True

You listen to music while driving


----------



## hollydolly

True...always

You have more than one middle name


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You know how to can fruits/veggies


----------



## hollydolly

False...I know the theory but not the practice...

You've lived near an Amish society


----------



## Sunny

False. Not really "near," but New Jersey isn't that far from Pennsylvania.

You like to play word games such as Scrabble.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You play an active sport like tennis or golf...


----------



## debodun

False, unless you consider turning over in bed and reaching for the TV remote an active sport.

You've seen a robin within the last 4 days.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have had snow in the last 4 days ❄


----------



## Tish

False

Same Question.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, it's melted now

Your father smoked a pipe


----------



## hollydolly

False - but my O/H does

It's a beautiful sunny day where you are


----------



## debodun

False - unseasonably cool and overcast.

You like dates (not the social kind, I mean the fruit).


----------



## Sunny

False

You've had both boosters.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, just the first

You grow herbs for cooking


----------



## hollydolly

True

You drink water with your meals


----------



## Sunny

True, always with dinner.

You have ridden on a motorcycle.


----------



## hollydolly

True ..many times, I owned 2 myself..

You've broken a limb


----------



## Tish

False

You can sing


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have been to Austria


----------



## Sunny

True, so can everybody else. (Whether I can sing well is another question!)

You have a quilted comforter on your bed.


----------



## Tish

False, wish I knew how.

Trees are blossoming where you are.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a favorite make of car that you have bought more than once


----------



## hollydolly

I have a quilted comforter on my bed... just sayin'... 

true I have bought the same make of car several times in the distant past but they weren't my favourite, just affordable..

You eat chocolate biscuits a lot  ( cookies)...


----------



## Tish

False. My favorites are Brandy snaps.

You can sleep sitting up.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You take winter breaks ( vacations)...


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have stayed in an Air BnB


----------



## debodun

False

Your belly button is an "innie".


----------



## Pink Biz

_How rude!  

True

You have a mortgage on some real estate_


----------



## Tish

False

You water your lawn regularly


----------



## Sunny

False. We have a groundkeeping crew.

You sometimes like to watch documentaries.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You prefer to use old fashioned remedies for maladies than modern meds


----------



## debodun

False

You like to watch some old TV sitcom reruns.


----------



## Tish

False

You dislike birthdays.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite flavor of ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

You've recently had a blood test


----------



## debodun

False

You own at least one piece of exercise equipment.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

You get along with all of your neighbors


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have an attic _*and*_ a cellar


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer red wine over white


----------



## Sunny

False, I like them both.

You like a big, "English-style" breakfast, rather than something quick.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, not a breakfast eater

You have arranged a baby or bridal shower


----------



## debodun

False

You've bought a vehicle within the last 3 years.


----------



## hollydolly

False...I was going to say True, but we've lost 2 years due to the pandemic, so actually it was longer 

You're busy with gardening this year already... ( we've had great weather since March)


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually write in cursive script, rather than printing.


----------



## debodun

True and False - I have a combination handwriting.

You like sweet gherkin pickles.


----------



## Tish

False

You include garlic in most dished you cook


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You wear rings on most fingers


----------



## debodun

False - I collect but don't wear much jewelry.

You've been inside a brick and morter bank within the last 2 months.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have a gazebo in your yard


----------



## Tish

False

You have something living in your roof.


----------



## Pink Biz

Lol, better not be!

Your childhood residence had radiators


----------



## hollydolly

I have bats living in my roof.... and I STILL have radiators in my house...  as do most people in the UK..( gas central heating) 

There's a national holiday coming up again where you live ( we had one at Easter now the May bank holiday starts on the 1st of May for a week)...


----------



## Sunny

True, my childhood residence had radiators.

No national holiday coming up that I can think of. There's Mothers Day, but that's not really a national holiday.

People seem to keep changing their minds about wearing masks where you live.


----------



## debodun

False - I see very few still wearing masks. Now I only wear one when I am going to be close to people for an extended period, like in church.

You've had professional maintenance done on your residence in the last 4 months.


----------



## Tish

False

You like browsing in antique stores


----------



## Sunny

True, but only if they are big enough and interesting enough.

You like texting better than email.


----------



## hollydolly

No .. never thought about it but no difference to me ...

You have a smartphone as well as an Ipad and kindle...


----------



## Tish

True

You have been to an Art gallery in the last 6 months.


----------



## Pink Biz

_False

Your dining room table can seat 10 people_


----------



## debodun

False - maybe 6 if I put in both leaves.

You like black licorice (liquorice).


----------



## Sunny

False

You prefer beaches in the off season.


----------



## Tish

True

You like the colour yellow


----------



## hollydolly

True... actually Lemon rather than yellow... it's my favourite colour..

You wear moisturiser every day


----------



## debodun

False - not EVERY day. Probably more in the winter.

You handle sudden emergencies well.


----------



## Tish

True

You have regular manicures


----------



## hollydolly

True... altho' they're getting more painful to have done due to the OA in my fingers

You can still see a Doctor face to face without problems  rather than on the phone or zoom


----------



## Sunny

True (mask to mask, anyway)

Walking is your main form of exercise.


----------



## debodun

True

You have a flower garden.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your kid(s) went into the same profession as either parent*


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a cupboard full of cleaning bottle/sprays...


----------



## Tish

True

You have a fully stocked First aid kit b oth at home and in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have a home bar


----------



## debodun

True - there's a bar in the finished cellar, but I'm only using it for storage.

You have a real painting in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True...I have a Picasso... and a painting by a local artist 

You would describe yourself as artistic


----------



## Tish

True

You still wear Jeans


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

You have worked in a bar or restaurant.*


----------



## hollydolly

True...when I was a teen I worked in a Holiday resort restaurant 

Same question


----------



## Sunny

False

You like regular coffee better than decaf


----------



## Tish

True

You have worn false eyelashes.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a beauty routine


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a favorite game you like to play.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True

Your town has a movie theater.*


----------



## hollydolly

False..

Your going to some kind of outdoor show this summer (  ie, steam rally , horse show ..etc)


----------



## Tish

True

You have a box of Tissues in your car


----------



## debodun

False

You've mowed or had your lawn mowed in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Pink Biz

True...landscape service is here weekly (apt. bldg.)

There is a pond nearby.


----------



## debodun

True - lots of ponds around here.

You prefer lemon meringue to cherry pie.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You own more than 2 cars


----------



## debodun

False - not anymore. When my mom passed, I sold one.

You like to look for shapes in clouds.


----------



## Tish

True

You always search the night sky for meteorites, when you are out there.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You know the names and positions of the major stars and planets in our solar system


----------



## debodun

True, if by positions you mean distance order from the sun. If you mean where they are currently in the zodiac, then no, 

You like edamame.


----------



## Tish

False

You make your own garlic bread


----------



## hollydolly

False

You open your windows all around the house every day


----------



## debodun

False

You still own a straw broom.


----------



## StarSong

True

Your broom is at least 15 years old


----------



## hollydolly

True... I've had it 30 years , it's only had 5 new heads and 4 new handles.. 

You use a magnifying mirror to put on make-up ...


----------



## StarSong

True.  These eyes aren't what they once were.  

You've never successfully applied false eyelashes.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, never tried

Your home has a working fireplace.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy classical music.


----------



## hollydolly

True

Your favourite Beatle was John


----------



## StarSong

It changed a bit - I was fickle, but ultimately it became anyone but Paul.  Interesting question, @hollydolly.  Let's flesh it out a bit more:

As an adult you like different members of the Beatles for different reasons.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It changed a bit - I was fickle, but ultimately it became anyone but Paul.  Interesting question, @hollydolly.  Let's flesh it out a bit more:
> 
> As an adult you like different members of the Beatles for different reasons.


true... I never liked Paul..I thought he was slimy and untrustworthy.. my opinion of that that hasn't changed..

I liked Ringo and George.. never a fan of Johns', he was unstable.. although without doubt  good looking.. 

Given there's only Ringo and Paul left.. I still enjoy Ringo, and given he was known as the ugly duckling of the Beatles.. at 80 years old now, he looks better than Paul by a million miles.. , not only that Ringo is still very much in touch with his fans.. unlike Paul.. 

Good question SS>.. I'll hand that Baton over to the next person...


----------



## StarSong

You like sweet pickle relish on certain but don't care for sweet pickles by themselves.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I hate pickles

You have your main meal in the middle of the day


----------



## debodun

True - most of the time.

You've prepared boil-in-a-bag food.


----------



## StarSong

True, but not in many years.  

You rarely eat already prepared frozen or packaged meals.


----------



## Sunny

Depends on your definition of "rarely."

On a driving trip, you prefer to take back country roads rather than superhighways, even if they take longer.


----------



## debodun

True

You like the flavor of cilantro.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, esp. in Mexican food

You took dance classes as an *adult*.


----------



## Tish

True

You have shoes and bags to match


----------



## hollydolly

True.. 

you suffer from a life long condition


----------



## Tish

False

You get bored easily


----------



## Sunny

Not if I have something interesting to do.

You use an accountant to help with your taxes.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

Your parents were married 40+ years.*


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've been married more than once


----------



## Sunny

False

You have at least 10 direct descendants. (Kids, grandkids, etc.)


----------



## debodun

False - no descendants.

You have a "go to" outfit for dress-up occasions.


----------



## hollydolly

True . I have several..

You wear dresses often


----------



## Tish

True

You have been on a diet


----------



## Pink Biz

True, but not recently!

You like pleated skirts.


----------



## Sunny

Can't remember the last time I saw one.

You have visited a museum recently.


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer chococlate cream to banana cream pie.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I don't like either...

You get your car washed regularly at the car wash..


----------



## Sunny

Occasionally, not often enough to say "regularly."

You have flown across an ocean at least once.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Occasionally, not often enough to say "regularly."
> 
> You have flown across an ocean at least once.


True..many times... too often to count

You like to cruise in a cruise liner


----------



## Tish

True

You have a pearl necklace.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You collect seashells or interesting stones.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You however do have a collection of some kind


----------



## debodun

True - don't get me started.

Your residence has a deck.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You use barbells in your exercise routine.


----------



## Tish

True

You power walk


----------



## hollydolly

False..but I do walk on the treadmill 

You feel you missed your true vocation in life


----------



## Sunny

True. I should have been a children's book author.

You are currently enjoying one of the streaming series on TV.  (I love "Hacks!")


----------



## Lavinia

False...don't subscribe to any such service

You have one of those fibre-optic lamps.


----------



## Tish

False

You decorate both inside and out on Holidays


----------



## hollydolly

True...but just a little bit outside

You  don't drink after 9pm


----------



## Sunny

True, at least nothing alcoholic.

You prefer certain foods according to the season of the year.


----------



## hollydolly

True

Your keyboard and mouse are wireless


----------



## Tish

Yes and no Keyboard is part of the laptop, the mouse is wireless.

You have a musical instrument in your house.


----------



## Sunny

True

You mostly like a particular style of art.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, eclectic taste

You know more people with Covid recently, than ever before.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a video doorbell


----------



## Tish

True

You can wear the colour pink,


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your house has 2 levels.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You mostly have to have virtual appointments with your doctor


----------



## debodun

True, if I had to see her.

You buy bottled water.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You buy _unsliced_ bread.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. 

You prefer to wear silver rather than gold


----------



## Sunny

True, mostly.
You prefer a particular style of eggs.


----------



## Tish

True

Your favorite roast meat is Chicken


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You can play bridge.*


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You're very competitive


----------



## debodun

False

You have ceiling fans in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You have someone who can do the maintenance in your house that is not within your capabilities


----------



## debodun

False - I've had so-called handy people and they either couldn't fix the issue or actually made things worse. I am hunting for a good handyman. 

You can see shapes in things like clouds that resemble real things.


----------



## Tish

True

You like star-gazing.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You use  outside  paid for storage facilities


----------



## Sunny

False

You like dogs better than cats.


----------



## debodun

False - although I don't HATE dogs, I just prefer cats.  

You are looking forward to summer (if you live in the northern hemisphere).


----------



## hollydolly

We're already well into Summer  here tbh  altho' it's technically spring 


You like to have some kind of scented items in your home..


----------



## Sunny

False, maybe except for Xmas, I love that delicious pine scent. But only if it's real.

You have recently ordered pizza to be delivered to your home.


----------



## Tish

False

You make great grilled cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You have a selection of watches


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer wooden floors to carpet.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. but it has to be quality wood ( I hate laminate)...or else I like carpet..

You employ an outside work force of some type


----------



## Tish

True

You like charm bracelets.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You go visiting on Sundays


----------



## Sunny

False. No more than any other day.

You think you may be buying a new cell phone soon.


----------



## Tish

False. Just bought one 6 months ago

You enjoy gardening.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I don't actually enjoy it, but I do it to keep my garden looking nice.. 

You keep passwords written down in code..


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a particular brand of car that you prefer. (Not that you necessarily own that brand, you just like it best.)


----------



## Tish

True

You have wallpaper in one of your rooms.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. one wall in the livingroom

You have personalised number plates on your car


----------



## Pink Biz

False (when I had cars)

You have been to the African continent.


----------



## hollydolly

True...Morocco...

You've visited a tropical Island


----------



## Tish

True and I live on one lol

You have been on a cruise


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You ran away from home when you were a kid.


----------



## hollydolly

True... first time I was 12 then the last time when I was 16...

You get parcels at least once a week from shopping online


----------



## Tish

False maybe once a month

You try to avoid Microsoft updates.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL.. true...I've totally avoided them , I have a MAC


In your proffesion at some time, you wore a uniform


----------



## Sunny

False

You have, at least once, had an injury that required a tetanus shot.


----------



## debodun

True - I had one just last October.

You take more than two dietary supplements.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have hired caterers for a party.*


----------



## hollydolly

False

You ride a bike


----------



## Sunny

False

You wear glasses for reading, or for general vision.


----------



## hollydolly

True


You have computer only specs.... ( I have computer specs _and_ reading specs)


----------



## Tish

True

You can't reread a book without remembering the whole story.


----------



## Pink Biz

I don't re-read books.

You lived at home until you married.


----------



## Sunny

Well, of course the place where you live is "home," no matter who else lives there with you. But you probably mean with your parents, or whoever you have always lived with until then.  In my case, yes and no. I lived in a nearby city for college, went home weekends and holidays, and got married a month after I graduated.  So that was my "official" address, but most of the time I wasn't there.

You like flavored coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

False

Your grandchildren are all adults


----------



## Sunny

True

Your great-grandkids are not adults yet.


----------



## Pink Biz

Whoa, slow down! I don't even have any kids...yet. 

You have 2+ pieces of matching luggage.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

...and @Pink Biz ..pray tell when do you plan to _have_ children ?


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> ...and @Pink Biz ..pray tell when do you plan to _have_ children ?


trust me, Senior Forums will be the first to know!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> trust me, Senior Forums will be the first to know!


so we might see a Miracle happen here yet ?


----------



## Pink Biz

True...not!    

Your parents were born at home.


----------



## hollydolly

I presume so, don't know for sure.... they tended to be back in the day....

You have a particular perfume or fragrance that you like to smell each day


----------



## Tish

True (Joop Homme)

You watch a  sitcom regularly.


----------



## Jace

False 

You like chocolate


----------



## hollydolly

Does Dolly Parton sleep on her back ?..Is the pope a Catholic ?.... *True of course* ^^^^ 

You like  onions in most of your meals


----------



## Sunny

True. Many of them, anyway.

You have at least one robot-type device in your home.


----------



## Tish

False

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly

true

you have a strict routine


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You wear glasses to watch TV.


----------



## debodun

False - so far.

You enjoy "roughing it".


----------



## Tish

True

You have been on a diet


----------



## Owlivia

True

You have a secret passion. (No need to divulge.)


----------



## hollydolly

False

Your kitchen needs updating


----------



## Sunny

False

For meat eaters:  You like your meat cooked medium.


----------



## Tish

Yes

You are thinking of getting a new appliance


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You will watch some of the Platinum Jubilee on TV.


----------



## hollydolly

True

Same question


----------



## debodun

False

You keep up the maintenence on all your motor vehicles.


----------



## Tish

True

You own a trailer


----------



## Owlivia

False

Your living room/lounge/parlor is neat and tidy.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You take Vitamins every day


----------



## debodun

True

You have access to a swimming pool.


----------



## Sunny

True

You like going to parades.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You like to sunbathe.


----------



## debodun

That a *BIG* false! The sun and I don't get along well.

You have one of those barometer, temperature and humidity devices in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

You will be taking a holiday( vacation) this year


----------



## Tish

True

You are annoyed by plane holdups


----------



## Bella

True. Who isn't?

You enjoy cooking, even if it's just for yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You have unseasonably bad weather where you are


----------



## debodun

False - today is a beautiful spring day for the northeast U.S.

Have you ever had bamboo curtains?


----------



## Tish

True 

You go to the Gym


----------



## Bella

False - Not anymore since COVID hit.  I'm just not gonna chance it.

You have a deck.


----------



## Sunny

Sort of. My hi-rise has a patio with umbrella tables, with a nice view. Not sure if you can call it a "deck."  My last home (a stand-alone, private house) had a beautiful deck, designed by my husband. I loved it.

You enjoy performing on the stage.


----------



## ossian

FALSE - although I have

You make your own bread?


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than 2 wall calendars in your residence.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, I have a large collection of vintage calendars! But only one current calendar (on my fridge).

You keep your phone ringer on low volume.


----------



## ossian

True

You drive above the speed limit?


----------



## Tish

False, the roads around here would do my suspension in.

You always have fresh fruit around.


----------



## Bella

True

You like spinach.


----------



## ossian

True

You enjoy gardening?


----------



## hollydolly

Yes

Your car is more than 10 years old


----------



## ossian

False

You use your car every day?


----------



## Sunny

False

You have gotten used to doing most of your shopping online.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't shop online.

You usually use a clothes dryer as opposed to hanging your laundry on a clothesline.


----------



## ossian

False

You enjoy red meat?


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have had a nightmare recently.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes night before last...thought I was going to have a heart attack the way my heart was pounding out of my chest..

You drink tea most of the day


----------



## ossian

False

You enjoy eating out?


----------



## Sunny

Of course!   

You usually buy paper products (napkins, toilet paper, tissues)  in bulk.


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish, but I buy large packages

You drink bottled water.


----------



## Tish

True

You make your own Iced Tea


----------



## Pink Biz

False, not a fan of the stuff

You prefer swimming in a pool versus in nature.


----------



## ossian

False

You enjoy cycling


----------



## hollydolly

I used to.. not any more..

You have driven a motor bike


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You fear roller coasters.


----------



## debodun

True - if you mean I wouldn't like to ride on one.

At least one of your neighbors has a swimming pool.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You shop at Costco at least once a year ( guess whose just been today) ?


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even think there's one in my area.

You like to go swimming.


----------



## Pink Biz

False (can't swim)

You read before bed.


----------



## Sunny

True and false. My answer would be, 'Sometimes."

You like writing with a pen more than with a pencil.


----------



## RubyK

True.

You get most books from the library.


----------



## Tish

False

You love going to the theater


----------



## hollydolly

True...well I used to.. not so much now

You get headaches often


----------



## Pink Biz

False

All told, you resemble your father more than your mother.


----------



## hollydolly

False...thank God

You see another sibling when you look in the mirror


----------



## Tish

False

You have a gardener


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish. The apartment building has a landscaping service.

You prefer two-piece outfits versus dresses when you get gussied up.


----------



## Sunny

True. Can't remember the last time I wore a dress, or a skirt.

You are a Costco customer.


----------



## debodun

False - there isn't a Costco within 150 miles of me.

You like to hear rain on a warm summer night.


----------



## Tish

True

You like the smell of the ocean


----------



## mike4lorie

true

You like what is going on in the world today..


----------



## debodun

*False *-that's a no-brainer!

You like lima beans.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You like the way your voice sounds.


----------



## Sunny

False

You buy shoes mainly according to their comfort level.


----------



## debodun

True

You use artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You've had a reptile as a pet.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You enjoy watching movies.


----------



## Sunny

True

You can remember learning how to swim


----------



## hollydolly

True..I didn't learn to swim until I was 50...

You are a confident swimmer


----------



## Tish

True

You love Crumpets


----------



## Sunny

Like, not exactly "love."  (They're basically English muffins.)

You prefer representational art, rather than abstract.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Like, not exactly "love."  (They're basically English muffins.)
> 
> You prefer representational art, rather than abstract.


muffins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








crumpets... completely different to look at and to taste


----------



## hollydolly

True.. prefer representational art to abstract

You wear fake tan


----------



## debodun

False - I like my fish belly white. 

There's a tree taller than 30 feet on the property where you live.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

the world is becoming a very scary place


----------



## debodun

True - it's ALWAYS been scary.

You have tulips on your property.


----------



## ossian

True

You have more than 1 TV.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer butter to margarine


----------



## hollydolly

True...

If you had the chance you'd go back to being 35...


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You married the right person


----------



## Pink Biz

*False ... not married

You like the sound of the French language.*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *False ... not married
> 
> You like the sound of the French language.*


False... they're our next door neighbours, we don't like them 

You've been to Mexico


----------



## Pink Biz

_True

You belonged to a fan club of some kind._


----------



## Sunny

True, once.  (Fans of the TV show Northern Exposure. It opened with a video of a moose wandering around a town at night, and we called ourselves The Mooseketeers. I loved that show, and still miss it.)

You usually drive a little bit over the speed limit when driving.


----------



## Tish

True


You have a preferred news prestenter.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I don't watch TV news any more..

Your first drink of the day is Tea


----------



## debodun

True - I only drink tea, fruit juice or diet soda.

You still have old family photo albums.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have over 1000 photos on your phone


----------



## Tish

No

Your Kettle and Toaster match


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have framed personal pictures hanging on the wall


----------



## ossian

False

You have the radio on every day


----------



## debodun

False - I seldom listen to the radio when I'm home. I do listen in the car, though, but only a few times a week.

You like rhubarb pie.


----------



## hollydolly

False...

You travel more than 10 miles for your groceries


----------



## debodun

False - usually.

You think the price of gasoline will go down by the end of the year.


----------



## Tish

False

You have prescription Sunglasses


----------



## hollydolly

True

You like the smell of patchouli oil


----------



## Tish

True

You are spiritual


----------



## Sunny

False

You know what patchouli oil is. (I don't.)


----------



## ossian

True - and those were the days!

You still listen to vinyl records


----------



## hollydolly

False...altho' I still have them in the loft from my teens

You prefer a traditional  watch over an Apple watch


----------



## Tish

True they cost less.

You have used a step counter


----------



## debodun

False

There's a swimming pool within 500 feet of your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not this house... but within 30 feet of my back door at the other house 

You prefer cold flavoured  fizzy pop (soda) to plain fruit juices


----------



## Tish

False

You have been inside a light house


----------



## hollydolly

False

You own a boat


----------



## Sunny

False, though we did when we lived on an island.

You have been to most of the United States.


----------



## debodun

False - hardly any of it.

There 's a building (commercial or residential) undregoing renovations in your neighborhood.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

You've been to the Tallships like whats coming to my home town next weekend...


----------



## Tish

True  The Polly woodside and The Endeavor

You eat a warm breakfast,


----------



## Sunny

True

You are a meat lover


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You dye eggs for Easter.


----------



## Sunny

False

You play a musical instrument


----------



## debodun

True - several.

You've attended church services in more than two different faiths/denominations.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been on a cruise


----------



## Sunny

True

You like drinking ice water better than plain.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You prefer to wash dishes by hand


----------



## debodun

True - I only cook for myself and seldom have what I consider enough to run the washer.

You snack a fair amount between meals.


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish

You don't do laundry until you have at least _*2*_ loads.


----------



## tinytn

True, -there is only the 2 of us..

You wash your car at home now because  the price of gas  to travel anywhere is going up!!


----------



## Tish

True

You are worried about Covid and all of it's strains


----------



## hollydolly

true

You always get your hair washed at the Hair salon instead of doing it at home


----------



## Sunny

False

If the financial reward was high enough, you would try skateboarding.


----------



## Tish

False, tried it and landed on my butt  

You used to rollerskate


----------



## hollydolly

True... used to go to the roller Disco...

You always keep your blinds closed on hot sunny days


----------



## Sunny

False, only in the morning, as most of my windows face east.

You feel hopeful and inspired by something that has been in the news lately.


----------



## Tish

False

You like KFC


----------



## Sunny

True, at least the version that existed about 20-30 years ago. It's pretty awful now.

You usually have a mug of your favorite beverage when you're on the computer.


----------



## Tish

True   

You have bought a new phone this year


----------



## debodun

False

You have or would like to have an herb garden.


----------



## hollydolly

True & false.. I have had one ( still got Bay).. don't want another one..

You use garlic in most recipes


----------



## Sunny

False. Not "most." But some.

You have flown a kite at least once in your life.


----------



## debodun

True, in fact back in the 1970s I was made "Queen of Kites" by the American Kite Flyers Association. I don't know if they are still in extant.

You like key lime pie.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have eaten at a restaurant at least occasionally within the last year.


----------



## Pink Biz

_True

You have an IKEA item in your home._


----------



## Tish

True

You hate putting furniture together.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You always go out on Saturdays


----------



## debodun

False - Saturday is the _LEAST_ likely day I would go out.

You use a lot of mayonnaise on sandwiches.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like listening to opera, at least one or two of them.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a spare pair of sunglasses in your car.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You have a backscratcher


----------



## Pink Biz

True, 2 of them. Good for reaching things.

You like capes and/or shawls.


----------



## Sunny

False

You use one grocery store or supermarket most of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You always have cut flowers in your home


----------



## debodun

False - I think cut flowers are a big waste of money. I'd rather see living flowers growing in a garden. My aunt sent me an arrangement on my birthday. I know her heart was in the right place and I appreciated the sentiment, but she shoud have saved her money. A box of Godiva chocolates would have been more to my taste.

You have a daily exercise routine.


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes just stick a frozen meal in the microwave, when you don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Tish

True

You use furniture polish


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you wash and wax your vehicle


----------



## debodun

False

You like mince pie.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like watching thunderstorms


----------



## hollydolly

True... but I don't like driving in them like I was today..

You're a member of a political party of some type


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like shoelaces licorice


----------



## debodun

True - black licorice is the best, not that fake red stuff passing itself off as licorice.

When you go to a bakery, you usually get a sweet item.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

can you still get black balls where you live?


----------



## debodun

False - we call black balls jawbreakers here i the US, but I don't believe I've ever seen the licorice ones. They are usually cinnamon flavored here.

You've seen a cardinal bird in the last week.


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer a bar of soap to gel


----------



## Gemma

True

You wash your hair everyday.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You wear headphones to listen to music


----------



## Gemma

False

You have more than 2 dressers in your home.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your area has been having beautiful weather lately.


----------



## Tish

False

You have your airconditioner serviced every two years.


----------



## hollydolly

False..No AC here...

Children play out on the street where you live


----------



## Sunny

False, unless the children are over 55.

You get a print newspaper delivered to your home.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you go to the garage sales on the weekends


----------



## debodun

False - not regularly anymore, uless I pass one that looks promising. I can barely fit what I have now in my new smaller house. When mom was alive, that's how we spent the weekends - now I inherited what she left.


----------



## hollydolly

What's your question @debodun ?


----------



## debodun

You've rowed a row boat on water.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. when I was a kid...

Your hair colour is natural


----------



## Tish

No, I dye it to what used to be natural.

You never buy things from infomercials.


----------



## Sunny

True. I never watch infomercials to begin with.

You believe that some religions are morally superior to others.


----------



## hollydolly

False..never really thought of it in that way..

You still own a christening piece of jewellery you had as a baby


----------



## Pink Biz

False, wasn't christened

You have a will


----------



## Tish

True

You dislike carnivals


----------



## debodun

true

You use butter substitute.


----------



## Sunny

False

You use a product to clean the inside of your dishwasher.


----------



## Tish

True, Bicarb and Vinegar

You have allergies.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You always have the latest technology


----------



## debodun

False - my house is full of dinosaurs.

You like stuffed celery.


----------



## Sunny

False, don't know what it is.

You have a favorite mug to drink from.


----------



## debodun

Stuffed celery is whole stalks with a soft food item like cream cheese, spread in the concave part.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You know which day of the week it is without checking first


----------



## debodun

Sunny said:


> You have a favorite mug to drink from.


True - most of the time.

You can do minor home repairs yourself.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a regular handyman.


----------



## Sunny

False, but I usually use the same company.

You are horrified by most of what's in the news.


----------



## debodun

True - horrified and beyond.

You had a security blanket as a child.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You were a nail biter


----------



## Tish

False

You wear nail polish


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have a children's playground near your house


----------



## Sunny

False

You liked to jump rope when you were a child.


----------



## debodun

False

You have several analog clocks in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True..  kitchen and Barn clocks..

You have a fave tv show which you watch every day


----------



## Tish

True 

You enjoy swimming


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you enjoy going out for a boat ride


----------



## hollydolly

True

You're a political animal


----------



## debodun

False

You know how to cook bok choi.


----------



## Tish

False

You can plat Golf


----------



## debodun

False

If you had children, did you attend any of their school functions (e.g. band concert, play, sports event, etc.).


----------



## Tish

True, every single one.

You love NewYear parties ( Or did)


----------



## Sunny

Did, do not now. I'm usually asleep by midnight.

You listen to podcasts.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You are loyal to Brand names


----------



## Gemma

True...mostly

You have nice handwriting.


----------



## Sunny

False

You tend to put off grocery shopping until it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## debodun

True - unlike many women, I hate shopping for ANYTHING, although groceries are less stressful than shopping for clothes. At least I don't have to try on food in a questionable dressing room.

You have Wi-Fi in your residence.


----------



## Sunny

True. (Yes, I'm glad we don't have to try on food.)

You have at least one robot-run item in your home.


----------



## Tish

False

You have at least two cups of Coffee/ Tea in the morning


----------



## hollydolly

True

Your house is under a flight path


----------



## debodun

False - we do occasionally get a private single engine fly-over - no commercial airline traffic, though.

Most of your neighbors own dogs.


----------



## Tish

True

You like crime shows


----------



## Sunny

I like police procedural type shows, where they solve the crime. I don't like shows featuring a lot of crime and violence. Though there are exceptions, such as Breaking Bad, definitely a crime show, but I enjoyed it. Also Better Call Saul.

You are not too thrilled about the idea of attending crowd events due to all the mass shootings.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

It's too hot where you live


----------



## Sunny

False. It's beautiful now. Has been for weeks.

You understand how to get podcasts on your cell phone or any other device.


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer chocolate cream to banana cream pie.


----------



## Tish

True

Reading relaxes you.


----------



## hollydolly

True...which s why I only do it when I go to bed..

When you were a child you had a tricycle


----------



## Sunny

True

You have a favorite sitting-down-at-the-table game that you play with friends.


----------



## debodun

False

You've been apple picking at least once.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a massage chair


----------



## hollydolly

False.. but I used to have one years ago

You buy prescription specs online


----------



## debodun

False

You like bran muffins.


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy going to art galleries


----------



## StarSong

False.  Not particularly.

You don't care for museums featuring antiquities.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

Your car runs on diesel fuel


----------



## Sunny

False

You still have the elegant china, crystal, etc. that you bought or were given much earlier in life.


----------



## debodun

False if you mean like a SET. I have a lot, but it's a hodgepodge of items.

You still have family photo albums with your baby pictures in them.


----------



## StarSong

False.  I have one baby photo of myself.  Tossed the rest.  

You consider yourself to be relatively unsentimental.


----------



## debodun

False - that's probably why I have so much clutter in my house.

You use artificial sweetner (s).


----------



## Tish

False

You like honey


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have a working fireplace.


----------



## hollydolly

true

You live in a tree lined avenue


----------



## debodun

False

You wake up every morning dreading the news,


----------



## Sunny

False

You are a bird watcher.


----------



## StarSong

False

There are lizards living your yard.


----------



## debodun

False - at least I haven't seen any.

You've been swimming withing the last 6 months.


----------



## Tish

True

You still use a camera rather then a phone


----------



## debodun

True - I have a Kodak Z700.

You know someone with a dental implant.


----------



## StarSong

True

You know someone in your age group who wears a full set of dentures.


----------



## Sunny

I'm sure I do, but people don't usually go around talking about it. I still have my own teeth, no dentures.

You still have your old photo albums.


----------



## StarSong

True, but the ones that I put together, not the ones from my parents' home.  

You eat something sweet every day.  

p.s. @Sunny, it's pretty easy to distinguish dentures from original teeth or implants. Even when not looking for them, they're often noticeable.


----------



## Sunny

True. It's usually one or two pieces of Dove dark chocolate miniatures. Or sometimes, one cookie. Or one portion of ice cream. But I keep the quantities down. (Notice, I said, "Or," not "And.")   

You have been high up on a mountain.


----------



## Tish

True

Parts of your country is in drought.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, I think

You've seen a crop circle.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've ridden in a tractor


----------



## Owlivia

True, if riding on a tractor bed counts.  Hay bales as seats going to the pumpkin picking fields.

You have fallen asleep in the movie theater.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. and I was working there..

You've worked as an Usherette


----------



## Tish

False

You are worried about the fires in France and Spain


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have been to a Trump owned/managed property.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You are going to be travelling by plane this year


----------



## Sunny

False

The weather is permitting you to go out for a walk.


----------



## debodun

True - usually.

You have more than one Bible in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You carry a purse( wallet) only.. rather than a handbag


----------



## debodun

False - a handbag is easier to carry and keep track of.

You shop for groceries more than once a week on average.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a project you are working on.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have a front hall closet.


----------



## Sunny

True

You have some clothes that hang in the closet, that you literally never wear, but somehow you can't bring yourself to part with them.


----------



## hollydolly

True...sooo true... 

You take prescription meds every day


----------



## debodun

True - too many to suit me, but can't go against medical advisement.

You have window flowerboxes.


----------



## Tish

False

Your teatowels are all the same color.


----------



## Owlivia

False, sometimes a towel catches my attention and I buy it, some were gifts, some just to replace a well used towel.  

You change your tea towels and kitchen pot holders/mitts according to the season or holiday.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You use a credit card in preference to a Debit card


----------



## Sunny

True

You call your tea towels "dish towels."


----------



## Pink Biz

True (or kitchen towels)

You currently are sporting a lovely tan.


----------



## debodun

False - just my usual fish belly white. The sun and I don't get along well.

When you have toast, you usually put something on it besides butter/margarine.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You enjoy canned fish


----------



## debodun

FALSE! Yecchhh! But it may seem strange given that, I do buy canned chicken.

You usually buy store-bought cookies as opposed to baking yourself.


----------



## Tish

True, unless the Grandchildren are here.

You have an Ice cream maker


----------



## Sunny

False

You have been to the seashore within the last year.


----------



## Pink Biz

_False

Your city/town has a courthouse._


----------



## Sunny

True (County in our case)

You play at least one word game on your computer or phone


----------



## hollydolly

True..  but not every day

You like board games


----------



## Tish

True

You can use most power tools with ease


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You buy food at discount stores


----------



## Sunny

True, if you count Costco as a discount store.

You use electric fans in addition to air conditioning.


----------



## Tish

True

You have owned Bamboo furniture


----------



## hollydolly

False

Ditto Wicker


----------



## debodun

True - inherited it, though. Sold it, too.

You think the monkeypox outbreak will be as bad or worse than COVID.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have artificial houseplants.


----------



## debodun

True - to some extent. The arrangement my aunt sent to me on my birthday had many artificial pieces in it. I kept them and made my own arrangement with them after the real flowers went to the big greenhouse in the sky. 

You know someone that still uses a land line telephone exclusively.


----------



## Sunny

True. A vanishing species.

You think destination weddings are a terrible idea.


----------



## debodun

True - especially for those that would like to attend, but it's too far or too expensive to do it. The couple should consider other's needs, especially if there are going to be seniors invited and the destination is more than 100 miles. A friend of mine was invited to one about 70 miles away and it was *on New Year's Eve* with a blizzard predicted. She said she wasn't going. By the time the wedding and reception were over, she'd be driving home at night in a snowstorm and perhaps dealing with intoxicated drivers. And she wasn't going to rent a room at the hotel just for that (probably $300 for a night). Not bad for the couple since there were staying at the hotel.

You like winter squash.


----------



## Tish

Don't know what that is.

You have several unfinished projects.


----------



## Owlivia

True, a hundred times, true.

You would like to gain/lose some weight.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have a chronic health condition


----------



## debodun

Tish said:


> Don't know what that is.


Maybe you call them butternut pumpkin.


----------



## Sassycakes

False 

You are married more times than one


----------



## hollydolly

True


Your purse is blue


----------



## Tish

No, It's carved leather Peach.

You keep rubber gloves in your car


----------



## Sunny

False. But I do have a box of masks on the back seat.

You have a pet.


----------



## Gemma

True...cats

You run the vacuum at least once per week.


----------



## Sunny

True, sort of. It's a roomba.

You have both fans and air conditioning in your home.


----------



## debodun

False

You keep reading materials in the bathroom/WC.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have worn a bathing suit in public this year.


----------



## debodun

False....I'd be arrested for indecent exposure.  

You can see at least one evergreen tree from your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True..loads... I have lots in the rear garden, and I live on a tree lined road..

You always use discount codes when ordering online


----------



## Sunny

True, when they are available.

You usually have no trouble finding pants in the right length when buying online.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been to Australia


----------



## Millyd

True  Born and lived here all my life ..in Victoria 

You live in the same state / area where you were born


----------



## Murrmurr

True, but I was somewhere else most of the time in between.

You're keeping a secret that you'll never tell _anyone_


----------



## Owlivia

False.  Live elsewhere and have for years.

You've been to a nudist beach.

Crossed answers.

True. (secrets)

You've been to a nudist beach.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

You've posed as an artists' model


----------



## debodun

False - Ha ha - that's a good one!



You usually toast bread for a sandwich.


----------



## Sunny

False. But sometimes.

You always vote for the same political party.


----------



## debodun

False - I go by which I believe to be the best qualified.

You own more than 3 umbrellas.


----------



## Sunny

False

You can play a musical instrument.


----------



## debodun

True - several.

You usually do the newspaper crossword puzzle.


----------



## hollydolly

False...I used to, but I no longer take a physical newspaper 

You went to the Prom when you were a teen


----------



## Tish

True

You have been in a dancing competition


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You use a sonic  power brushes to clean grouting


----------



## Sunny

False

You have become hooked on Wordle


----------



## debodun

True

You're sad to see July go.


----------



## Tish

True

You prefer lamps to overhead lights


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've had a tax rebate recently


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your residence has been burgled.


----------



## debodun

False

If you own your own residence, you have a tool shed.


----------



## Sunny

False. No need for a tool shed in a condo.

You seldom watch TV during the day.


----------



## debodun

True, if you mean between 9 am and 5 pm.

You've washed your car within the last month.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a cordless vacuum cleaner


----------



## Sunny

False. But I have a roomba, whose charger has a cord.

You have performed on a stage at least once in your life.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You can remember the Lords prayer off by heart


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You use instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## debodun

True - on occasion.

You keep reference books near your computer workstation.


----------



## Sunny

Keep them? Yes. But use them? Hardly ever.  I've found that you can google nearly everything. Most of those books are obsolete the minute they come out. The only reason I keep them is that I hate to throw out a book. And who would want a manual for old technology? (Meaning last year's.)

Considering that young people don't read print newspapers, and lots of people now read books only on electronic devices, I wonder if there will be any future for print media. Maybe this should be a separate topic?

You are still able to skip down the street.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your house has shutters.


----------



## debodun

True - my new one, anyway.


You like science fiction movies or TV shows.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, but only if they are good. Which few of them are.

You eat a lot of fresh produce in the summer.


----------



## Tish

True

You never use canned soup


----------



## Sunny

False. I like a few of them.

You are currently watching at least one streaming series on TV.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have a floor-length dress in your possession.


----------



## debodun

False

You've upgraded your computer system within the last 2 years (either software or hardware).


----------



## Sunny

Can't remember what I did two years ago. But probably not.

You would go on a cruise if Covid just disappeared.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have  a back-scratcher


----------



## debodun

True - several.

You usually put mayonnaise on a sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not usually

you drink iced tea on hot days


----------



## Tish

True

You wear sunblock


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You wear hand cream


----------



## debodun

True - especially in winter.

Your residence has WiFi.


----------



## Sunny

True

You wear lipstick.


----------



## Tish

True

You check the weather report before heading out.


----------



## Sunny

True

You play Wordle.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, but I haven't played in a while

You play Words With Friends.


----------



## Tish

No

You have a favorite Facebook Game.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, I don't use FB for games.

You had braces on your teeth as a child.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have regular manicures


----------



## Tish

True

You never use frozen fruit


----------



## Pink Biz

True, tried it and don't like it.

Your spouse was in the military.


----------



## hollydolly

Not the current one, but my first husband was in the Navy ..I was a Naval wife..


You studied a martial art of some type


----------



## Sunny

False

You've found a way to stay comfortable in hot weather.


----------



## hollydolly

False ( I wish I was in Hot Spain.. at least I have a pool and AC there) 

You were disposable   gloves for working around the home


----------



## Gemma

False

You wear printed tops.


----------



## Pink Biz

True-ish...tee shirts

You like round lenses in eyeglasses.


----------



## Tish

False

You wear earrings.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You skip breakfast


----------



## debodun

False

You prefer blue to red as a vehicle color.


----------



## Sunny

True, but my car happens to be red. It wasn't my first choice.

You have a smart phone.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a smart T.V.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You think_ you're_ smart...


----------



## debodun

Hmmmm...maybe about SOME things.  

You've driven a motor boat at some point.


----------



## Tish

True

You have always wanted to learn another language


----------



## hollydolly

I already speak a  foreign language ( Spanish) .. but I would like to learn Italian.. 

You can play acoustic guitar


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have barbequed outdoors this week.


----------



## debodun

False - not even indoors.

You own a red purse.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your hair color is what nature intends it to be.


----------



## Gemma

True

You use bright colored nail polish.


----------



## Sassycakes

False

You have been married more than 1 time?


----------



## Sunny

False

You enjoy playing at least one card (or board) game


----------



## hollydolly

True

You always garage your car


----------



## debodun

True, unlike most of my neighbors whose cars sit out in their driveways because their garages are full of other things I can see if they happen to have the door up. I've walked by houses that have anywhere from one to six cars sitting out in their driveways or front lawns. I have junk, but it seems not as much as some others.

You like cucumbers.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You've started Xmas shopping already.


----------



## hollydolly

FALSE !!... no-one to buy for , isn't that sad ? 


You usually take a trip at Christmas time


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a growing collection of little remote thingies to click, to turn things on or off.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not a great deal...  2 for TV.. one each for the fans..  ( total 5 )

You sit in the garden on hot days


----------



## RadishRose

False, I am in my air conditioned home.

You are a good swimmer


----------



## Tish

True

You support a local animal shelter


----------



## hollydolly

True

Your mother is still alive


----------



## Tish

False

You are a middle child


----------



## Gemma

True

If you have siblings, they are still alive.


----------



## hollydolly

True... all my siblings are alive..

You still talk to your ex S/O


----------



## Tish

Not Guilty

You have a relative you do not speak to.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've broken a bone at some point in your life


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have clothing 30+ years old in your possession.*


----------



## Sunny

True

You like doing crossword puzzles.


----------



## Tish

True

You still buy Magazines


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've been to the opera.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. I;ve been to see Faust at Covent Garden as an outdoor Opera..


You use your mobile phone for texting rather than calls


----------



## Sunny

False. More for texting, but not "rather than."  I do both.

You are looking forward to a special event. (Sounds like a fortune cookie.)


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy sleeping in on the weekends.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like Tiramisu.


----------



## Pink Biz

True! 

You were/are known for your baking skills.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are currently reading a good book.


----------



## debodun

False - not reading anything much now because of eye problems.

If you own your own home, you water the lawn.


----------



## Tish

True when we are allowed to.7

You always weed your garden.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have been on a Board-walk recently


----------



## Sunny

A year ago. Not sure if that counts as "recent."  But we're going back to the beach in a couple of weeks.

You text on your phone frequently.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, only when I have to.

You liked shopping for school supplies as a kid.


----------



## debodun

False - it only reminded me at school was starting soon. I liked even less shopping for "back to school" clothes. My mom and I hardly ever agreed on anything. We had to both agree on something and that eliminated 99% of clothing.

You mostly use aerosol or container whipped cream as opposed to whipping heavy cream to make it.


----------



## Tish

False

You always have music playing in your car.


----------



## debodun

True, but try to find an "easy listening" station these days.

You have more than 3 throw pillows in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

You  wish it was Autumn


----------



## Tish

True

It's very windy today where you are.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have toured Buckingham Palace.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're taller than average


----------



## debodun

False - just about average for an American woman.

Your living room furniture is a shade of brown.


----------



## Gemma

False

You polish the woodwork in your home once per week.


----------



## Tish

True

You fall asleep as soon as you get into bed.


----------



## hollydolly

False...I wish


You prefer big round shaped glasses to frameless small ones


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually pay your bills as soon as you receive them.


----------



## debodun

True - the ones I still get in the mail. Most I have set up to pay electronically.

You usually have ice cream or whipped cream on pie when you eat it.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I don't eat pie..

You have had an appointment via zoom recently


----------



## Tish

True

You are distracted easily.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have served on a Board of Directors.


----------



## debodun

False

You like carrot cake.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've had counselling due to some kind of Trauma in the past


----------



## Sunny

False

You can still name some of the classics you studied in high school or college.


----------



## Tish

True

You like Avocados.


----------



## debodun

True - although my mom hated them. She said they tasted like soap.

You have one color scheme in your residence.


----------



## Tish

True kind of.

You steam your carpets at least once a month.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 

You've been on a bus recently


----------



## debodun

False

You've ordered groceries online to be delivered within the last month,


----------



## hollydolly

False...

You use a little shaving brush to clean your keyboard


----------



## Tish

True

You use a mouse rather than a touchpad.


----------



## hollydolly

True

At least one of your neighbours has renovations going on to their home


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have baked a cake in the past few days.


----------



## debodun

False, although I've though about it. But being even less active than usual, that's probably a very bad idea.

You know someone that still maintains landline telephone service.


----------



## Sunny

True. (Not me.)

You often change your A/C setting throughout the day.


----------



## Tish

False

You have recently bought a large item.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you just made something with chocolate


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have birds nesting on your property


----------



## Sunny

My "property" is a condo in a large building. To my knowledge, there are no birds nesting here.  They prefer the surrounding woods and parklands.

You like showers better than baths.


----------



## debodun

True - more water conservative and you're not sitting in the rinsed off water.

You like liverwurst.


----------



## Pink Biz

False 

There is a stand-alone butcher shop where you live.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been thinking about a robo lawnmower


----------



## Sunny

False. I didn't even know there was such a thing. But I do like my robo vacuum cleaner.

You have recently had technical issues with your TV.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You wear a Pinny/Apron..around the house when cleaning


----------



## mike4lorie

false

are beginning your christmas shopping


----------



## Sunny

False

You are an "early bird."


----------



## debodun

True - by most people's definitions. When I tell them I'm usually awake by 5 am and retire at 7 pm, they make a face. Likely a majority are 2 or 3 hours behind me.

You been to a Sunday church service within the last year.


----------



## Pink Biz

_False

Your TV(s) is on the wall._


----------



## Sunny

False. But I'd put it up there if it started working properly again. The tech guys are coming tomorrow.

You have had a haircut within the last week.


----------



## Tish

False

You treat yourself to a massage.


----------



## hollydolly

False

It's raining where you are today


----------



## debodun

False -couldn't be a nicer late summer day.

You've grown a vegetable garden at least twice.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a fruit tree.


----------



## debodun

False, but I'm working on it. I've been saving pits from plums and nectarines and as soon as I feel ambitious enough, will plant them where the maple tree used to be I had cut down earlier this year. Maybe one or two will germinate. I had a nice plum tree started at my former house, but sadly, had to leave it. 

You like rhubarb pie.


----------



## Sunny

False. Never had it.

You like classical music.


----------



## hollydolly

True..some... 

You sometimes do grocery shopping at night


----------



## debodun

False, nowadays.

You often shop at discount stores.


----------



## Sunny

Not often. I go to Costco about once a month.

You like froze margaritas in the summertime.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Currently, your hair is longer than it's ever been.


----------



## Tish

False

You always keep your vehicle topped up with fuel.


----------



## debodun

False, but on the other hand, I seldom let it get below a quarter full.

You prefer apple to blueberry pie.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You've been on a boat this year


----------



## Tish

False

You always have a book to read


----------



## Owlivia

True

You talk back to the television.


----------



## Gemma

True...sometimes

Your not afraid to speak your mind.


----------



## hollydolly

True... ( too much sometimes)

You use a wrist rest  when using your computer


----------



## Gemma

False

You have been to a car show this summer.


----------



## Tish

True

You have had the same hairstylist for years.


----------



## Owlivia

False.  The last one I went to for a few years was a victim of Covid Closures.

You are going to run out and buy an electric car soon (if you don't now have one).


----------



## debodun

False, not as long as my old Honda keeps going.

You like to look at clouds and see shapes in them.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You bulk buy groceries


----------



## Pink Biz

False, but do buy large packages of paper towels, TP, coffee, etc.

You are thrilled that September is just around the corner.


----------



## debodun

True - it's been a ghastly hot and dry summer. I overheard a man talking in the doctor's office waiting area saying it's going to be a terrible winter in America. Time will tell.

You enjoy participating in winter sports (skiing, sledding, ice skating, etc.).


----------



## Tish

True

You grocery shop at the same place.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, but not always at only one place, which is what I think you are asking I have 4-5 different stores that I use for different things.

You have eaten at an outdoor restaurant recently.


----------



## debodun

False

You usually wear a foot covering (socks, knee highs, etc.) with shoes.


----------



## hollydolly

False..with trainers.. and sandals and shoes , but ankle socks with Boots..

You don't mind unexpected visitors


----------



## debodun

False - I really don't like it when people show up unannounced. I'm usually 'hanging loose' in my nightgown.

You usually shop for groceries in a store more than once a week.


----------



## Tish

False

Your house has stairs.


----------



## Sunny

My building has stairs, of course. It's 10 stories high. But my own condo does not, I'm happy to say!

You like rewatching some of the old TV series available by streaming.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your current/most recent pet is a cat.


----------



## Sunny

False

It's finally cooled off a little where you live


----------



## debodun

True - _a little_.

You eat pasta frequently (more than 3 times in 2 weeks average).


----------



## hollydolly

False.. not even 3 times a month...

You are sworn off dairy ?


----------



## Tish

True

You take your Tea or Coffee black.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have a pet.


----------



## hollydolly

False... 

You have a neighbour with a dog that barks a lot


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a neighbors cat that frequents your property.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a bus stop near you.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have to drive to get where ever you want to go.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, I no longer drive.

Your favorite fruits are apples.


----------



## Pebbles

True, I like the Braeburn apples the best. 

You enjoy doing crosswords.


----------



## hollydolly

true.. especially cryptic

You can hear a train on it's track from where you live


----------



## debodun

True - but very faintly. Stillwater is in a river valley and there a train trestle about 3 miles away and the sound carries. A person hard of hearing probably couldn't hear it, though.

You've eaten wild game within the last year.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You will be going to a cookout this holiday weekend.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your computer is over 5 years old.


----------



## debodun

True - it's an antique by electronics standards, but it usually does what I want it to.

You own both winter gloves and mittens.


----------



## Tish

False

You own more than two pairs of boots.


----------



## hollydolly

Is the Pope a Catholic ?.. Does Dolly Parton sleep on her back... ? GUILTY as charged m'lud 

You live  or have lived in an apartment


----------



## Pebbles

False. I live in a semi-detached house.

You prefer using an electric oven, not a gas oven


----------



## debodun

False - I always had an LP gas stove until I bought my new house. I always think in a power outage I wouldn't be able to cook. At least with a gas appliance, I could manually light it in an emergency.

You know someone who you'd consider 'wealthy'.


----------



## Pebbles

True. A friend of mine worked all hours possible to build the business he has. Got a beautiful home, a converted barn in a lot of acres. He and his family never show off, they are as down to earth as can be. 

You have helped someone when they hit rock bottom.


----------



## hollydolly

True..  

You wash your own windows ( just done mine )


----------



## Pebbles

The inside I do, but my word they are huge. Luckily as I am a diddydot  I can stand on the windowsill to reach the top part instead of getting the ladder.

You have a milkman deliverer.


----------



## debodun

False - that custom is now pretty rare at least in the U.S.

You've ordered pizza delivery within the last 2 months.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I am happy to say I have never ordered Pizza delivery

You're on first name terms with your postman


----------



## Pebbles

True. Lovely postman he is, always has a smile come rain or shine. (Maybe due to me kindly taking packets in for neighbours when needed off him)

Occasionally you will buy some Fish and Chips from the Chip Shop.


----------



## Sunny

False. Sadly, we don't have Chip Shops here.

You like pizza with something in addition to cheese on it.


----------



## debodun

True - usually green pepper slices, mushrooms and black olives.

You are good a solving riddles.


----------



## Medusa

False

You blow on dandelions to watch the seeds fly.


----------



## Tish

False

You wash your windows once a week


----------



## Medusa

False

You prefer your ice cream in a cone.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You like the taste of Cream Soda


----------



## Sunny

True, I love it. But I always get the Diet kind, and it's one of those things they seem to be out of.

You like the shape of your nose.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You enjoy hearing live music.


----------



## Pebbles

True

You enjoy listening to children singing in a choir.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You're planning to pick apples this autumn.


----------



## debodun

False - if you mean off a tree. I do my picking out of the already picked apple bin.

You prefer a seaside vacation to going to the mountains.


----------



## Pebbles

True. 

You would like a ride on a Tandem.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. unless I was on the back and the person on the front did all the peddling.. 






You  take public transport often


----------



## Pink Biz

False, taxis mainly

Your parents were married for 50+ years.


----------



## Tish

False

You like boating.


----------



## debodun

False

You've vacuumed your residence within the last 3 days.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've had a friend visit in the last few days


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy early morning walks.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

You go out with friends now and then for breakfast at a restaurant


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have remote control light switches


----------



## Pebbles

False. 

You have or had a Teasmade machine?


----------



## hollydolly

False..my mother did tho'

You wear thermal underwear in winter


----------



## Pebbles

True. 

You are contemplating what to have for your evening meal.


----------



## Sunny

False

One type of berry is your favorite.


----------



## Pebbles

True. Strawberries for me. 

You could just eat an ice cream.


----------



## debodun

Oh...yeeesssss!

You plan on going apple picking this autumn (if you live in the Northern Hemisphere).


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You make applesauce from scratch.


----------



## Pebbles

True

You get sneezing fits often.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have lovely penmanship.


----------



## hollydolly

I wouldn't say Lovely.. but not too bad 

You've recently had to have a car repair


----------



## Tish

False

You have potholes in the road of your house


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You are on Twitter.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you are also on instagram


----------



## Owlivia

False

You drive a manual/standard transmission vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You car is white


----------



## debodun

False - maroon.

You've owned at least one pickup truck.


----------



## Sunny

False

You usually get gas at the same gas station.


----------



## hollydolly

Lately I try to get it from Costco, but its a 30 mile round trip, so sometimes I'll get it  more locally .. so.. true-ish

You often feel tired during the day, and nap..


----------



## Sunny

True

You like doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## debodun

False - I used to, but I now lack the patience.

You like flavored teas.


----------



## hollydolly

False..  ( the odd peach tea in summer that's all)

You've eaten Fish and Chips from a Fish and chip shop ( Chippy)


----------



## Owlivia

True, also chicken and chips, both yummy.

You have several flavors of vinegar- for fish and chips and other foods, too.


----------



## Tish

True

You don't like fastfood.


----------



## Sunny

True, mostly.

You drive less, due to the price of fuel.


----------



## hollydolly

True 

 You have plans to use less heating due to rising costs


----------



## Pink Biz

False (no heating costs...included in rent)

You dislike turtleneck sweaters.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy going to the Theatre


----------



## Sunny

True, or at least I did, in the days before masks.

You send and receive texts throughout the day.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, FB Messenger instead

You currently are reading a mystery novel.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've been out somewhere today


----------



## debodun

False

You know a couple that were married for less than 2 years.


----------



## Tish

True

You think age is just a number.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. by and large..

Longevity runs in your family


----------



## Owlivia

Very mixed, some old agers, others not.

You barbecue outdoors (as opposed to a grill feature on your oven.)


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I don't BBQ I hate BBQ's

You like to listen to Podcasts


----------



## Sunny

True, if they're good.

You have sung in a chorus at some time in your life.


----------



## Tish

False

Same question.


----------



## Owlivia

True

You have no mirrors in your home.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You'll be going to the library this week.


----------



## hollydolly

False..  ... I used to be at the Library regularly.. but now due to the library being given over at least 1/2 to noisy Laptops and screaming children, and also having a Kindle, I can buy books to download which are cheaper than the cost of the petrol to get to the Library 

You prefer fiction to Non fiction


----------



## Tish

True

You have house plants


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you have a few magnets laying around


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I have 2..

You see one of your parents when you look in the mirror


----------



## debodun

False - I don't, but some people have told me I look like my mother; other's say my father. I just don't see either, even though in personality I'm more like dad. I'd say I look like my maternal grandmother.



You like coconut based candy.


----------



## hollydolly

Your  Grandmothers' Image deb...wow!!


----------



## hollydolly

Yes to the coconut, but unfortunately it doesn't like me too much..


You make notes before going shopping


----------



## Tish

Yes on my phone.

You look forward to end of season sales


----------



## Sunny

False

You are allergic to at least one thing that you know of.


----------



## mike4lorie

true

you like to wear ball caps


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You were married before 21 years old.


----------



## mike4lorie

True

You owned your first home before being 25


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've served in the forces


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you once or twice dressed up as a clown


----------



## debodun

False, although some might see my wardrobe in that light.

You prefer green grapes to red or purple.


----------



## mike4lorie

false

you prefer salted to unsalted crackers


----------



## Sunny

True

You prefer to use a computer for this forum (rather than a phone or an ipad).


----------



## debodun

True, since I don't have those other devices.

You've attended a wedding ceremony within the last year.


----------



## Tish

False

You have at least one relative that has a birthday on a holiday.


----------



## Sunny

False. Although we do have one Jan. 6 birthday in the family; can't call that a holiday!

You mostly wear pajamas when you sleep at night.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You keep an account ledger  of some type


----------



## Tish

True on Excel

You are thinking of updating your kitchen appliances.


----------



## Sunny

False

You are watching a streaming series on TV.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You have taken dance lessons of some kind.*


----------



## Owlivia

True

You have a vacation/holiday planned for this year.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've lived in your present home for more than 20 years


----------



## debodun

False - less than a year.

You keep a lot of "goodies" around to snack on.


----------



## Tish

False

Music can change your mood.


----------



## Owlivia

Hmmm, not sure - could be a diversion for the moment, but not a real changer.  Good question.

You think there are too many food shows and restaurant commercials on tv.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You will watch/have watched the Queen's funeral.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have lots of old pictures that you don't know what to do with.


----------



## debodun

True - and it's a shame. The family albums my parents were so diligent about keeping won't mean a thing to anyone esle and will likely get put in a  dumpster when my executor handles my estate since I have no heirs to pass them on to.

You sometimes make hot cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You prefer fish/seafood over meat.*


----------



## debodun

False

You wash your the exterior of your residence windows at least once a year.


----------



## hollydolly

True..OMG.. lol.. I wash mine every few weeks..

You employ outside help for your home


----------



## Tish

False

You have a "No solicitations" Sign near your door.


----------



## Bella

False.

When Jehovah's Witnesses shows up at your door, you don't answer.


----------



## debodun

False - when they start their Bible thumping, I thump right back.

You know your blood type.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your first name has 3 syllables.


----------



## debodun

True

You have a desk top computer.


----------



## Sunny

False.  But my laptop is on top of my desk, so maybe I do.   

You have your teeth professionally cleeaned at least twice a year.


----------



## Tish

True

You hate humidity


----------



## Bella

True, _hate it! _

You have or had a bird as a pet.


----------



## Owlivia

False

You had or have a turtle as a pet.


----------



## hollydolly

False


You have lived in a non English speaking country


----------



## debodun

False, but to hear folks in public places these day, I wonder.

You plan on giving out treats this Halloween.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I don't usually do it... 

You've recently visited some kind of funfair  park..


----------



## debodun

False

You've never trolled a website.


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely not, but I've seen plenty of it in discussion forums. After a while, the trolls are pretty recognizable.

You enjoy camping.


----------



## Tish

True

You try not to miss a meal.


----------



## Bella

True

You're a snacker.


----------



## debodun

True. One time a co-worker asked me how many meals I ate in a day. I replied, "One."

You have pictures (photos or artwork) of animals in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You always need help to bag your shopping


----------



## debodun

False

You like lots of toppings on your pizza.


----------



## Tish

False

You make your own Pizza


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You schlepped your vehicle on a car ferry.


----------



## Sunny

I did when I lived on an island.

You usually hit the mute button when the commercials come on.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

All of your siblings live in a different state, province, etc. from you.*


----------



## hollydolly

False ..most , but not all...

You live in the same area where you were born


----------



## Pink Biz

True, born in Chicago and live in outer suburbs (exurbs)

Your last cab-ride fare was $25+.


----------



## Tish

False 

You have been to the  movies in the past 6 months


----------



## hollydolly

False

You live in the city ..


----------



## Gemma

False

You exercise on a regular basis.


----------



## debodun

True - if you consider going for a morning walk exercise.

You prefer your coffee black.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, with cream

You get carsick easily.


----------



## debodun

True, especially if riding in the back seat. As a child it was terrible. My parents even went so far as to give me Dramamine, but they said it made me cranky.

You have plans for attending any holiday parties before the end of the year.


----------



## Sunny

If Thanksgiving dinner with family counts as a party, yes.

You can remember listening to dramas on the radio.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You were a fat baby.


----------



## debodun

True - fat baby, skinny kid, fat adult (I still have that dog doll, BTW).


You still have aunts and/or uncles still living.


----------



## Tish

False

Your Front yard is fenced


----------



## debodun

False - fences are not allowed in front yards in the village. Something about a traffic hazard. I know since at one time my mom wanted to get a fence at the old house to keep people from cutting across. No go.

You have a dressing mirror in every bedroom.


----------



## Pink Biz

True...1 bedroom, one full-length mirror

You have a multi-volume hardcover English dictionary.


----------



## hollydolly

False
You wear specific specs for when you're on the computer


----------



## Sunny

False

You have operated a sewing machine recently.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You eat something different on Sundays to the rest of the week


----------



## debodun

True - I eat something different every day.  

You've shopped in a large chain department store within the last month.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, unless Wal-Mart has been promoted to department store status.

You prefer vertical blinds to horizontal ones.


----------



## Bella

False

You have black-out shades/curtains in your bedroom.


----------



## Gemma

True

You prefer solid colors to prints.


----------



## Tish

True

You don't like amusement parks.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You're burning wax melts in a room somewhere right now..


----------



## debodun

False

You know of at least one person that was the victim of identity theft.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

As a child you often went to the movies.


----------



## Bella

True

You still go to the movies.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like Cherry Coke.


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy watching musicals


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You prefer watches with metal bands


----------



## Gemma

False, don't wear a watch

You hire a handyman to help around your home.


----------



## debodun

True - when the occasion arises.

You like nuts in pumpkin or date bread.


----------



## Sunny

I don't like pumpkin or date bread. But I do like nuts.

You have been streaming some good movies or series lately.


----------



## Paco Dennis

False. I don't have streaming service, so I watch old Password games on utube.

You like to go fishing.


----------



## debodun

True if it's catch and release.

You have more than one phone.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You've got stocked up on warm clothes for winter so you don't have to use the heating too much


----------



## Sunny

False. I have plenty of warm clothes, and didn't have to "stock up." And my building is very well insulated, so I rarely have to turn the heat on at all. The thermostat is set to about 71 in the winter, I move it down to 68 at night, and it just stays that way. I rarely hear the furnace go on. But I do have a little space heater and an electric fireplace for extremely cold days.

You are going out to enjoy the beautiful autumn weather, every day.


----------



## Tish

Well, I did when it was Autumn.

You take a camera with you on your daily walks.


----------



## hollydolly

True... I take my phone everywhere except the loo.. it has a camera .. I'm an avid photographer, it doesn't even have to move for me to take a picture..

You still have a  ..book style ..photo album


----------



## Sunny

True.. Many of them. Haven't put any pictures in them for years, of course.

You have a big, old-fashioned desk.


----------



## debodun

True - an oak roll-top I couldn't sell, so I had to bring it to my new house.


You've done volunteer work.


----------



## Paco Dennis

True, lots of times and places.

Sometimes you go over the speed limit.


----------



## Tish

True

You walk into town sometimes.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. 


You've been known to give a neighbour a lift if you see them waiting for public transport


----------



## Pink Biz

False (no car)

You already have bought Halloween candy.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a lot of kids show up at your door on Halloween.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You  watch tv or film on your computer


----------



## Gemma

False

You have made a YouTube video.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a flagpole.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've bailed someone out of jail.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've visited someone in Jail


----------



## Gemma

True

You are or have been a foster parent.


----------



## debodun

False

If you're in the Northern emisphere, you've seen leaves turning their fall colors already.


----------



## Sunny

True, just beginning

You are personally experiencing the hurricane.


----------



## debodun

False - not yet anyway. Forecast says we might get clipped by the northern edge of it sometime Sunday, but it won't be severe.

You like plums.


----------



## Paco Dennis

True, had plum trees in our backyard growing up. 

You always walk facing traffic.


----------



## Tish

True

You have always had a pet.


----------



## Gemma

True

You do or once had an exotic pet.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've had skin  lesions that had to be removed


----------



## Sunny

True

You are a "morning person."


----------



## debodun

False

It's difficult to find shoes that you like and are comfortable.


----------



## Paco Dennis

True

You think a person with your name lives inside you.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sorry, I don't understand the statement.

Your residence is brick.


----------



## debodun

False - not anymore.

You've been sorry you bought something that looked like a good thing at the time.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, quite often

You have been to the cinema recently.


----------



## Sunny

False

You have recently gone to a class reunion.


----------



## Tish

False

You belong to a club


----------



## debodun

False

You have a bottle of witch hazel in your residence.


----------



## Tish

False

You use furniture polish


----------



## Sunny

True, but probably not as often as I should.

You like a particular brand of cookies.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You will be having a birthday soon.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You always buy second hand cars rather than new


----------



## debodun

False - just the opposite.

You know someone that owns more than 2 dogs.


----------



## Gemma

True

You know someone that doesn't like cats.


----------



## debodun

True, unfortunately.

You played jump/skipping rope as a child.


----------



## Tish

True

You hated homework.


----------



## debodun

True, despite being a fairly good student.

You know someone that successfully quit smoking.


----------



## Bella

True

You like to bake.


----------



## Tish

Not Guilty

You don't eat before your first cup of Coffee/Tea


----------



## Sunny

True

You like the smell of a campfire.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like S'mores.


----------



## debodun

False - yeechhhh!

Your stove is electric.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You use your oven every week


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a large kitchen.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like all your neighbors.


----------



## Paco Dennis

False

You keep your used tires.


----------



## debodun

False - I have enough clutter, thank you, without keeping useless things. Where I used to live, the next door neighbor threw his old tires out behind his garage-warehouse, along with other junk, which abutted on my property. That is illegal here, but complaints to the local nabobs did nothing.



You like sauerkraut.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, occasionally

You have a silver tea service.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a snack before bed.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have a neighbour whose the local  handyman


----------



## debodun

True - I had him over in July to install a new faucet on the kitchen sink.

You order clothing online.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your street name ends with "Lane"


----------



## Tish

False

There is a river within walking distance of your home.


----------



## debodun

True - the Hudson River

You like to go swimming.


----------



## Tish

True

There is a drought where you live.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You listen to podcasts on headphones...


----------



## debodun

False

You eat the leftover Halloween candy.


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy motorsports.


----------



## Pink Biz

*False

You grow herbs.*


----------



## Sunny

False

You have plans to dress up for Halloween this year.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You keep accounts...


----------



## Tish

True

You have more than one saving account.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You are left-handed.


----------



## Tish

False

You Love Native Art


----------



## hollydolly

False..not especially

Your coffee mugs all match


----------



## Tish

True

You have long hair


----------



## hollydolly

True

You get visitors on the weekends


----------



## Sunny

True, but any other day as well.

You know someone who is at least 100.


----------



## debodun

True - a lady in the church I attend. She doesn't show up much anymore which is understandable.

You know someone that was hospitalized because of COVID.


----------



## Tish

True

You have gone scuba-diving.


----------



## debodun

False, although I did go snorkeling.

You've been to a farm store in the last month.


----------



## Tish

True

You don't eat as much Ice Cream during colder months


----------



## hollydolly

True.. but I had some ice-cream last night, Strawberries and cream flavour..

You have more than one vehicle


----------



## Sunny

False

You employ someone to do house cleaning.


----------



## Tish

False

You are loyal to one brand of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, but they are different from one another

Your birthday is coming up soon.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You buy food in bulk


----------



## Tish

False

You hardly ever have dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

True... but I had it this week...

You often get indigestion


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy sitting under a tree.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have ordered from Amazon recently.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. just 5 minutes ago in fact..

you do most of your shopping online now..


----------



## Sunny

True, but I'm going to an old-fashioned book store this afternoon.

You will probably update your cell phone within the next year.


----------



## Tish

False

You find the price of food is going up.


----------



## hollydolly

True... extortionately 

You have grandfurkids


----------



## Sunny

True, more than I can keep track of.

You like the color of the wall you are facing right now.


----------



## Pink Biz

It will do.

You have unseasonable weather today.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been in a Flood.


----------



## debodun

False - not a bad one anyway like would cause an evacuation. In January 1998, there was a big thaw after some heavy snows accompanied by significant rainfall. The Hudson River came right up to the main street. Fortunately my old house was on a knoll and didn't get flooded. I felt sorry for the people down by the river.



There's a lot of houses decorated for Halloween in your neighborhood.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You own more than 1 umbrella.


----------



## Sunny

False

You sometimes use a camera to take pictures (rather than your phone)


----------



## debodun

True - always a camera.

You usually know what phase the moon is in.


----------



## Tish

True

You have Crystals


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're afraid of thunderstorms


----------



## debodun

False - only in the sense they might knock out electric service.

You've built a snowman within the last 10 years.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been to a tropical island


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You live walking distance to a grocery store.


----------



## Tish

True about a twenty-minute walk.

You have a tree/s in your front yard.


----------



## debodun

True - a Crimson King maple.


You like word games.


----------



## Sunny

True some of them.

You play Wordle daily.


----------



## debodun

True - at 2 sites:
https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html
https://wordlewebsite.com/

You usually go to bed before 10PM.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have more blankets, etc. than you really need


----------



## Tish

True

You don't drink instant coffee


----------



## hollydolly

False..I rarely drink coffee at home but when I do it's instant

You wear jewellery every day


----------



## debodun

False - I collect costume jewelry but seldom wear any of it.

You've done away with commercial cable service to your residence.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You regularly use a crock pot.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't even own one.

You have the latest version of the Windows OS (Windows 11).


----------



## Tish

True

You have a smartwatch.


----------



## Sunny

False

You text frequently with family and friends


----------



## Gemma

False

You rarely talk on the telephone.


----------



## debodun

True - only if I get a call.

You've owned more than 6 cats over time.


----------



## Tish

False

You like musicals


----------



## hollydolly

True

You feel you need to lose some weight..


----------



## debodun

*TRUE* !!

The community where you live has some kind of fall festival.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You are expecting rain today.


----------



## Tish

False

You are cooking today


----------



## Sunny

False

You are dressing up on Halloween


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have worked in a hospital.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have had a desk job.


----------



## hollydolly

You wear a  wireless Bluetooth earpiece for your phone


----------



## Tish

True

You can't believe how strange the weather has been.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, pretty normal here

You're on a gluten-free diet.


----------



## debodun

False

There's a public swimming pool in your community.


----------



## Sunny

True, public for residents of our community and their guests.

You like mariachi music.


----------



## Tish

False

You can Boogie


----------



## hollydolly

Sure can...  True..


You still dance...


----------



## Tish

True, every chance I get.

You have completed a Tiktok challenge.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You've competed in a marathon.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You've had floods in your area recently..


----------



## Sunny

False

You've had to get a plumber some time within the last year.


----------



## debodun

True, but my neighbor did the work.

You've attended a school reunion.


----------



## Tish

False

You still have friends from your teens


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your child has more than 4 kids of his/her own.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You are one of more than 4 siblings


----------



## debodun

False - for all practical purposes, consider me an only child.

You have more than 5 first cousins that are still living.


----------



## Sunny

i have no idea, as my many cousins are (were?) scattered all over the country, I only know of one, who lives near me. But I doubt that too many of the first cousins are still living, as my parents were both next to the youngest of large families, and many of my cousins were 20 or more years older than me! They were closer to my parents' age than mine.

You usually wear a wristwatch when you leave the house.


----------



## debodun

True - if I'm going anywhere but shopping.

You usually have a "year-at-a-glance" calendar around.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like waffles.


----------



## debodun

True

It's "past peak" for autumn foliage in your area.


----------



## Tish

Very true 

You have a door decoration.


----------



## debodun

False - my outside door is a full glass pane, so nowhere to hang anything.

You do a newspaper crossword puzzle most days.


----------



## Tish

False, Only on Sundays

You cook a mean BBQ


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You eat pizza on a weekly basis.


----------



## Sunny

False

You like yogurt mixed with fruit.


----------



## debodun

True - I like yogurt in any form except chocolate (which I don't even see in stores anymore). To me it just tasted like chocolate milk gone sour.

You had a veggie garden this year.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a herb garden


----------



## debodun

False - not in the formal sense, unless you consider a few catnip plants one.

You wouldn't mind not having TV service.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I would mind.. but as long as I had the internet I could cope with it..

You eat 3 meals a day


----------



## debodun

True - at least 3.

You dust and vacuum your residence at least once a week.


----------



## Tish

True

You are thinking about getting a new T.V.


----------



## Sunny

False

You were pleased with the news this morning.


----------



## Tish

False ( Hackers released Medibank members)

You have been for your daily walk.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You wear earplugs and or eye mask  at night to sleep


----------



## Gemma

False

You like Dijon mustard.


----------



## Sunny

True

It is raining right now where you live.


----------



## debodun

False, but it's on the way.

You carry a small mirror in your purse.


----------



## Paco Dennis

False

You use a lot of emoticons


----------



## Tish

True

You are tired at the moment.


----------



## debodun

True - what a day!

You own at least one bicycle.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been to the movies in the past month.


----------



## Paco Dennis

False

You have changed lanes without your blinker on.


----------



## Tish

Not that I can remember.

You have had a Pavlova


----------



## Pink Biz

False 

You have cooked a 25+ pound turkey.


----------



## debodun

False

You like cranberries.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You like grapefruit


----------



## debodun

True

You wear sunglasses outdoors on bright days.


----------



## Pink Biz

Trueish, I have Transition lenses which automatically adjust...I don't like sunglasses.

You live near a train station.


----------



## Tish

False

You like watching fashion shows


----------



## Sunny

False

You like science fiction, if it's good


----------



## hollydolly

False ( with the exception of Star Trek)..

You keep a medicine cabinet stocked up..


----------



## Tish

True 

You have a separate Freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. 2 separate freezers..

You park your car on the road outside your home


----------



## debodun

False - I have a nice 2-car garage.

There are a lot of swimming pools in your neighborhood.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a shopping bag on wheels


----------



## debodun

False

Your attic/storage space is more than 50% full.


----------



## Tish

False it's completely empty.

You are a collector


----------



## Sunny

Not any more. Was, at one time.

You are having winter weather where you live.


----------



## Sassycakes

True

Your married over 20 years


----------



## Gemma

True

You are having company for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## hollydolly

False.. we don't celebrate Thanksgiving in the UK

*You like to wear the colour red*


----------



## Gemma

True

You wear a neck scarf in the winter.


----------



## debodun

False

You think 2023 will be a better year in general than this year.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely False mainly due to the Rocketing high cost of living..

The political party you support are in power


----------



## Tish

I wish

You keep your lawn neat


----------



## debodun

True - I try.

You keep your electronics up to date.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You drink pop most days


----------



## debodun

True - I keep a supply of diet lemon-lime, ginger ale, cream and cherry along with several seltzers.

You've been ice skating at least once in your life.


----------



## Tish

True

You have surfed


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You ran away from home as a teen.


----------



## Gemma

False

You went to a Vo-Tech school.


----------



## hollydolly

I have no idea what a Vo-tech school is...


----------



## Gemma

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what a Vo-tech school is...


https://tallo.com/blog/what-is-vocational-school/


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You sometimes wear your hair in a bun.


----------



## Gemma

True

You like the singer, Pink.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have eaten turducken.


----------



## debodun

False

You've been to a church supper as a guest.


----------



## Tish

False

You used to go to Sunday school.


----------



## debodun

True

There's an old landline phone somewhere in your residence.


----------



## hollydolly

yes several , I used to buy them, refurbish them and resell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You remember your childhood phone number


----------



## debodun

True - back then it was a 5-digit number (4-7142). Nowadays in the U.S., we have to dial 10 digits.

You like rhubarb pie.


----------



## Pink Biz

True, if it's _strawberry_-rhubarb.

You can ride a tractor.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> True - back then it was a 5-digit number (4-7142). Nowadays in the U.S., we have to dial 10 digits.
> 
> You like rhubarb pie.


we have 11 on a landline... it was 4 when I was a kid )..


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> True, if it's _strawberry_-rhubarb.
> 
> You can ride a tractor.


true I can ride one but I can't drive one.. 

Same question


----------



## Pink Biz

Lol, same as you hollydolly

You have an attic


----------



## debodun

True, although I've never been up there - there's no walk-up stairs like in my old house, its a pull-down thing which I'm not confident to use. When I had the house inspected before purchase, the inspector was up there and took photos.



You've had an unusual pet (not a cat or dog) at some point.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> True, although I've never been up there - there's no walk-up stairs like in my old house, its a pull-down thing which I'm not confident to use. When I had the house inspected before purchase, the inspector was up there and took photos.
> 
> View attachment 251865
> 
> You've had an unusual pet (not a cat or dog) at some point.


there's no stairs up to mine, it's not even a pull down ladder.. it's a difficult loft hatch ..quite large and heavy to get off first and then a precarious climb up some rickety aluminium ladders that I have to try and postion so they don't slip when I climb up.. very similar to your attic, but mine is bigger and the O/h boarded ours out..


----------



## hollydolly

False.. no unusual pet..

You've been arrested at some point..


----------



## debodun

True -  neighbors accused me of trespassing. The situation was that they had left for the day and put their dog outside. It was barking for over an hour and getting hysterical. I went over and tried to calm down their dog. They had a surveillance camera that caught me and they called the local police and I was charged. It went to court, but their complaint was dismissed and they were found in violation of the dog ordinance. Several weeks later, the dog disappeared. 

You like green bean casserole.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> yes several , I used to buy them, refurbish them and resell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remember your childhood phone number


That is really cool.


----------



## Tish

Have no idea as I have never had it.

You have some scented candles


----------



## debodun

Tish said:


> Have no idea as I have never had it.


Green bean casserole:

https://www.campbells.com/recipes/green-bean-casserole/


----------



## hollydolly

True about the scented candles... but they're scented  tealights

You have pain that is exacerbated by wet or cold


----------



## debodun

False - at least I don't think so.

You like the sound of saxophone music.


----------



## Tish

@debodun Thank you for the link, I will try it.


----------



## Tish

Yes, I do, absolutely love it.

You have a favorite sports team you follow.


----------



## debodun

False - not into sports.

You usually have a lot of leftovers from meals.


----------



## Gemma

False.  Usually only from Holiday meals.

You rather host a dinner than be an invited guest.


----------



## debodun

False

You are forgetting things more than you did a few years ago.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have a regular set bedtime.


----------



## Tish

False

You have done your family tree


----------



## debodun

True - a least back to my great-grandparents.

You have an invitation to a Christmas party.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

Your middle name is of French origin


----------



## Tish

Not that I am aware of.

You reorganise you freezer once a month


----------



## debodun

False - not much to organize. I eat out of it until it starts looking empty, then get more.

You receive quite a lot of spam snail mail.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You collect spectacle cases


----------



## Tish

No

You own a gold mesh evening bag


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You cut your own hair.


----------



## debodun

True

You have at least 3 houseplants.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You have recently had a Hospital appointment


----------



## debodun

True, unfortunately.

You have regular medical check-ups.


----------



## Tish

True

You have been to the dentist in the past 6 months


----------



## hollydolly

True

You watch Youtube Vlogs


----------



## debodun

False

You find Christmas more stressful than fun.


----------



## Gemma

False

You are looking forward to the New Year.


----------



## Tish

True

You have Christmas parties to go to.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like wild game meat.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've been clay pigeon shooting


----------



## debodun

False

You've been outside your country in the last 6 months.


----------



## Tish

False

You have had Covid?


----------



## debodun

Not to my knowledge. I've tested negative 3 times.

You have more aches and pains that you did a year ago.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have and use a dishwasher.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You plan to bake Xmas cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You've finished your Christmas shopping


----------



## Tish

True

You would rather get a gift card than a gift


----------



## debodun

True - at least I can get something that I want or need. Send the card to me by snail mail.  

You prefer real tea to herbal beverages.


----------



## Pink Biz

Trueish, don't really like either

You eat eggs every day.


----------



## debodun

False - I eat so few I buy them by the half-dozen carton and even they usually go way past the expiration date before I use them. But this time of year, I probably use more for baking.

You like a corned beef and cabbage dinner.


----------



## Sunny

True

You prefer one type of light bulb (cold light vs warm)


----------



## hollydolly

True... 

Your mother lived to be older than you are now


----------



## debodun

True - but getting close. I'm 70 and my mom lived to be 76.

Your father was more than 5 years older than your mother.


----------



## Gemma

False, he was 2 years younger than my mother

Some of your clothes are over 10 years old and you still wear them.


----------



## debodun

True, most of them are.

You still keep a telephone book in your residence.


----------



## Gemma

False...no telephone books available for many years where I live.

When your power goes out, your phone still works.


----------



## Tish

True

You Play Snooker


----------



## Farrah Nuff

False

You smiled at or said hello to a stranger today


----------



## Tish

False ( Not Yet)

You never miss lunch


----------



## Gemma

False...don't eat lunch

You drink juice at breakfast.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You still shop at large department stores.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> True - at least I can get something that I want or need. Send the card to me by snail mail.
> 
> You prefer real tea to herbal beverages.


I'll send you one from  one of our stores here.. you'll have a heckva job redeeming it


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> False
> 
> You still shop at large department stores.


True

You will see Santa  in  a real situ at some point over the festive season


----------



## Tish

Already have

You enjoy Christmas cookies


----------



## Sunny

True

You enjoy traditional Christmas beverages


----------



## debodun

False - I don't like eggnog or alcoholic potables.

You have a Bible in your residence.


----------



## Tish

You try to buy two for one.


----------



## hollydolly

True

you prefer a leather strap to a metal bracelet on your watch


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You liked to play 'dress up' when you were a youngster.


----------



## Tish

True

You enjoy early mornings


----------



## debodun

False

If you go for a walk and have a dog or dogs, you take them with you.


----------



## Tish

True

You take water with you when going for a walk


----------



## debodun

False - I'm not gone long enough to do that.

You once had an aluminum Christmas tree.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

An electronic device is sometimes the only thing you talk to all day


----------



## Tish

False

You still prefer paper books to Ebooks


----------



## debodun

True

You've mad a cake from scratch in the last 6 months.


----------



## Tish

No, come to think of it, I haven't made one in over a year.

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You make your own clothes


----------



## debodun

False, though I cut my own hair.

Did you ever catch Santa in your home?


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Do/did you hang mistletoe?


----------



## debodun

False - I don't but I remember my parents did at least once. There's a photo in the family album with them kissing under it.

You usually send more Christmas cards out than are reciprocated.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have met a person in RL that you have posted with at a forum.


----------



## Tish

False

You enjoy classical music


----------



## Sunny

True. It's my favorite kind.

You've watched at least one episode of Harry & Meghan.


----------



## Tish

False and don't intend to do so, I refuse to give Netflix the ratings.

You love Pandas


----------



## Sassycakes

*I think they are cute*

*Do you watch Criminal minds?*


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Can you hang wallpaper?


----------



## Farrah Nuff

True - I've helped to do that before, so, yes. I guess I truly can.

You have a dark secret that no one would ever imagine about you?


----------



## Tish

False

You don't look your age or act it.


----------



## hollydolly

True..but i think it's starting to catch up a bit now..

You keep a physical  account book


----------



## Pink Biz

False? Don't know what it is.

You have sent holiday cards via snail mail.


----------



## Gemma

True

You buy stamps online.


----------



## Tish

False

Your grocery store delivers


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have a home mortgage.


----------



## Gemma

False...mortgage free since 1988.

You have credit card debt.


----------



## Murrmurr

True

You send out Christmas cards.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a first aid kit.


----------



## Tish

True

You have at least one window open


----------



## hollydolly

False not now at 10.40pm  and minus 2 deg... and thick snow..

You have a fire extinguisher


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your stove is electric.


----------



## debodun

True - at my new house it is. The old house had an LP gas stove.

When you were a kid, did you ever wait up for Santa?


----------



## Tish

True

You attended university


----------



## debodun

True, if you consider a community college or a work-study program a university.

If you have a pet, do you get them a Christmas gift?


----------



## Tish

True I certainly do

You are a really good cook


----------



## debodun

False -  I try and sometimes it comes out okay. I try to stay with simple things, though. People have been know to eat my cooking and lived. That talent seems to skip every other generation on my mother's side. My mom's grandma was good, I heard. My maternal grandmother's cooking was the stuff of nightmares. My mom was a wonderful cook. I'll leave the rest to your extrapolative imagination.

When a child, you left refreshments out for Santa.


----------



## Pink Biz

False, no Santa for my family

You can make yogurt from scratch.


----------



## debodun

False - I tried once and even bought a yogurt incubator kit. What a disaster. I think that went out in the roll-off when I moved. Now I just buy it by the quart - so much easier.

You are expecting company or being company this Christmas.


----------



## Tish

False

You are fine with your own company


----------



## debodun

True

You are already planning a garden for next year.


----------



## Sunny

False

Your family exchanges Christmas gifts before the actual date.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a police station in your neighborhood


----------



## debodun

Depends on what you mean by "neighborhood". At my previous residence, I could see the police station from the back upstairs window. Now it's 2 miles away.

You usually have some sweets on Christmas.


----------



## Sassycakes

*True*

*You are finished Christmas shopping  *


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You enjoy bubble baths.


----------



## debodun

False

You like lemon meringue pie.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You always eat Christmas pudding or cake..on the big day


----------



## debodun

False

You've seen a badger in person.


----------



## Tish

False

You have been to a petting Zoo


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You have had a pet reptile.


----------



## debodun

False

You've been baking more than usual lately.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're going away for Christmas


----------



## Pink Biz

True...to Chicago for the day! 

You know someone with a birthday on Xmas.


----------



## debodun

True - I did. My boss when I worked in the toxicology lab. He passed away 2 years ago today, 3 days before his 80th birthday.
https://www.legacy.com/us/obituaries/timesunion-albany/name/laurence-kaminsky-obituary?id=5059887

You live in a 2-story residence.


----------



## Tish

False

You use a dryer rather than a clothes line


----------



## debodun

True

You have an air fryer.


----------



## Tish

True

You have a soda maker


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You love popsicles on a hot day.


----------



## debodun

False

You have candy in your residence for Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

True...and it's not just for Christmas.. 

You will eat Turkey on Christmas day


----------



## Gemma

False ... Rib eye steak instead

You consume some type of potato every week.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You have an office area in your house


----------



## debodun

True, but I call it the computer room.

You have more than 2 full bathrooms in your residence.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

It is already Xmas Day where you are.


----------



## debodun

False - 11+ more hours yet here.

You've already opened at least one Christmas present.


----------



## Pink Biz

True. Celebrated an early Xmas 2 weeks ago due to a holiday week C-section. Regular one on Sunday! 

Your fave cooky is chocolate chip.


----------



## Tish

No, it's TimTam

You use whole grain bread


----------



## Pink Biz

False, rarely

Your holiday gift budget was exceeded.


----------



## Tish

False

You are expecting a new grandchild


----------



## hollydolly

False

You drink from China mugs


----------



## Tish

False

You own black stemmed wine glasses


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You drink wine coolers.


----------



## Gemma

False

You like ice in your cold drinks.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You like cream pies.


----------



## debodun

True - I like almost any kind of pie except mince.

You think you're more clumsy than you used to be.


----------



## Gemma

False

You look younger than your age.


----------



## Tish

True

You walk every day


----------



## debodun

True - I try to get in a mile. I am walking indoors now. I estimate it's 30 feet between a bathroom and the cellar door. I walk back and forth between them 20 times and do that 9 times during the day. I estimate that's about a mile.

You own exercise equipment.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You've been out to eat at a restaurant  in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Tish

False

You own crystals


----------



## debodun

False

You've eaten seafood within the last week.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

Your car is more than 8 years old


----------



## Pink Biz

False ... no car

Your favorite pair of gloves are leather.


----------



## hollydolly

False..I have leather gloves but they're not my favourite 

You match your specs to your outfit


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than 2 pairs of winter boots.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have an air fryer AND an instant pot.


----------



## Tish

True

You like fruit smoothies


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You sometimes use a cane.


----------



## Gemma

False

You spend a lot of time outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly

True.. I try..

You get snail mail most days


----------



## Tish

False

You have a bus stop not far from your house


----------



## debodun

False - there's not ANY bus service near me except a school bus, which I assume you didn't mean.

You think prices on most commodities will continue to rise in the coming year.


----------



## Tish

True

There are some canned soups you don't mind.


----------



## debodun

True

You sometimes use canned mushrooms.


----------



## Pink Biz

True

You work part-time.


----------



## debodun

False - not at the moment.

You plan on staying up to see the New Year in.


----------



## Sunny

False, but it's 10:00 and I'm still wide awake, so maybe I'll still be awake to welcome the New Year.  But there's a lot of good stuff on Netflix. so that's what I'm watching, not the New Year celebrations.

You have a favorite bedtime beverage.


----------



## Barefootgirl

False. If I have a beverage I'd have to get up pee in the middle of a sound sleep.

You like anchovies on your pizza.


----------



## hollydolly

False...Ugh ..

You have a painted feature wall in your home


----------



## debodun

False (in America we call them accent walls).

You plan a get-away in teh next few weeks.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have visited a Civil War battle site.


----------



## debodun

True - Gettysburg in 1963. All I remember were piles of cannonballs and that it was a HOT day.

You have an aunt or uncle still alive.


----------



## Gemma

False

You made a New Year's resolution.


----------



## debodun

False

You have more than 2 wall calendars hanging up.


----------



## hollydolly

False I have never had wall calenders hanging up at home 

You've taken a decision to cut back or cut out something for the whole of January


----------



## Tish

False

You have been inside a Submarine


----------



## Barefootgirl

False.

You took down your Christmas decorations already.


----------



## debodun

True - yesterday.

There is wallpaper in your residence.


----------



## Gemma

False

You have wainscoting in your home.


----------



## debodun

True - I think there's some in the dining area.


There an industrial business in your community.


----------



## hollydolly

False


You've visited someone in hospital recently


----------



## Barefootgirl

False - Thankfully

People can tell what your thinking by the expression on your face. You don't have a poker face.


----------



## debodun

False - I am great at the deadpan.

You're still eating holiday leftovers.


----------



## Tish

False

You prefer a chicken burger to a beef burger


----------



## hollydolly

False.. I prefer fish fillet 

You have flown in a Helicopter


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have had 5+ colonoscopies.


----------



## Barefootgirl

False 

You have a craft room/closet


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You know how to use Bluetooth


----------



## debodun

False

You do newspaper puzzles.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

Your clothes closet is organized by colors.


----------



## debodun

False - the key word here is "organized".  

You have alternate TV service other than cable.


----------



## Barefootgirl

True

You married your high school sweetheart


----------



## Tish

False

You have eaten Mushrooms you have picked yourself.


----------



## debodun

False - if you mean wild ones growing outdoors. The only ones I pick are in the produce department at the grocery store.

You like modern art in general.


----------



## hollydolly

True

You keep a journal or Diary


----------



## Barefootgirl

True

You screen you calls


----------



## debodun

True - if the caller ID shows a number I don't recognize, I don't answer.

You like to take walks in winter weather.


----------



## Tish

True

You like to sit and watch birds


----------



## hollydolly

True..it's a fascinating show from the birds in my garden in summer 

You're happy to go into a bar or restaurant alone..


----------



## Tish

True

You have a full size mirror


----------



## debodun

False - not now. I did at the old house. 

You've had a pet that caught a wild animal and brought it home.


----------



## Tish

True

You know someone that would go to an opening of an envelope.


----------



## hollydolly

True...

You would describe yourself as being a Pessimist ?


----------



## debodun

True, inwardly.

All your holiday decorations are now put away.


----------



## Gemma

True

You have a sweet tooth.


----------



## hollydolly

True..

You're less than 5 feet 3 inches tall


----------



## debodun

False

You would adopt a Basset hound.


----------



## hollydolly

true..I would adopt most breeds of dog..

You've had a fall relatively recently


----------



## debodun

False - thank goodness.

You had a favorite stuffed animal when you were a kid.


----------



## Tish

True

You like to read in bed


----------



## debodun

True - is there any other place?  

You sometimes watch animated cartoons on TV.


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have a king-sized bed.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You have more than one middle name


----------



## debodun

False

Some of your neighbors still have their Christmas decorations on display.


----------



## Pink Biz

You have been to Wyoming


----------



## debodun

False

You know someone that has asthma.


----------



## Tish

True

You have seasonal allergies.


----------



## debodun

False - I don't believe I do.

You've been on the Dark Web.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You buy meat from an Independent Butcher shop


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have monogrammed towels.


----------



## hollydolly

False..

You live in the country


----------



## Pink Biz

False

You have had a C-section.


----------



## hollydolly

False

You're having Pork for dinner


----------



## Pink Biz

False...beef

You like fresh lemon juice on veggies.


----------



## Tish

True

You are an artist


----------



## debodun

False, but I had an aunt that was pretty good at painting. I didn't inherit that gene, unfortunately. I took an art class in college and the instructor said my paintings were "primitive".

You like yogurt.


----------



## Pink Biz

False-ish, every now and then

You have flown commercially within the last few months.


----------



## Tish

False

You have a favorite sun hat


----------

